# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Αξιοσημειωτα αρθρα,links,κ.α. σχετικα με την καταθλιψη!!!

## agnostix

*Τα εννέα μυστικά που ανακάλυψα για την κατάθλιψη*

----------


## agnostix

*Δημος Αθηναιων: Δωρεαν υπηρεσιες ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης*

http://socialpolicy.gr/2015/08/%CE%9...%87%CE%BF.html

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΣΟΥ ΒΑΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΔΙΜΟΡΦΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΣΒΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΤΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## agnostix

*ΝΟΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΑ και ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ*
*Τί είναι ένα νοητικό σχήμα;*

Τα νοητικά σχήματα είναι μια απ'τις δεξιότητες που διδάσκονται στη γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία. Βασίζονται στη αρχή ότι δε χρειάζεται να πιστεύεις κάθε σκέψη που κάνεις. Στην πραγματικότητα, πολλές απ'τις σκέψεις που κάνουμε όλοι είναι ατελείς στην καλύτερη περίπτωση και εντελώς λανθασμένες στη χειρότερη. Παρ'όλα αυτά, δεχόμαστε ό,τι λένε αδιαφιλονίκητα. Το νοητικό σχήμα είναι ένας τρόπος για να βάλεις τις σκέψεις σου σε δοκιμασία. Σχεδιάστηκε για να σε βοηθήσει να βελτιώσεις τη διάθεσή σου, αποκτώντας μια πιο ισορροπημένη νοοτροπία απέναντι στις καταστάσεις. 

Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ενός νοητικού σχήματος είναι μια πιο ισορροπημένη άποψη. Ωστόσο, η εμπειρία μου λέει ότι η διαδικασία συμπλήρωσης ενός νοητικού σχήματος είναι το ίδιο αποτελεσματική όσο το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Όταν συμπληρώνεις ένα νοητικό σχήμα, στρέφεις την προσοχή σου στον εσωτερικό σου κόσμο και παρατηρείς τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματά σου. Συχνά, αποκοβόμαστε τόσο απ'τον εαυτό μας που δεν έχουμε ιδέα τί σκεφτόμαστε και νιώθουμε στην πραγματικότητα. Η διαδικασία αυτή σε βοηθά να προσδιορίσεις τί συμβαίνει μέσα σου, κάτι που θα σε βοηθήσει να βελτιώσεις το πώς αισθάνεσαι.
*Τα 7 βήματα για την ολοκήρωση ενός νοητικού σχήματος*

*1. Κατάσταση*: Περιέγραψε την κατάσταση που σου δημιούργησε έντονο συναίσθημα ή αντίδραση ή που θα ήθελες να την έχεις διαχειριστεί διαφορετικά. Περιέγραψε τί συνέβη, επικεντρώνοντας στα γεγονότα. Συμπεριέλαβε αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες : 

Πού και πότε συνέβη;
Ποιός συμμετείχε;
Τί συνέβη ακριβώς
*2. Διαθέσεις:* Περιέγραψε τα σχετικά σου συναισθήματα 

Κατάθλιψη
Αγωνία
Θυμός
Ενοχές
Ντροπή
Φόβος 
Ευτυχία

Το τελευταίο μπορεί να μοιάζει άσχετο, αλλά η γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία δεν είναι μόνο για τις θετικές σκέψεις. Είναι για να βρεις πιο ισορροπημένους και αντικειμενικούς τρόπους για να εκλαμβάνεις όσα συμβαίνουν. Για παράδειγμα, γνωρίζεις κάποιον/α και μέσα σε 1-2 μέρες σκέφτεσαι "είναι τέλοιος/α για μένα, βρήκα την αγάπη της ζωής μου. Εδώ χρειάζεται λίγο λιγότερη αισιοδοξία και ενθουσιασμός. 

Αφού εντοπίσεiς τις διαθέσεις σου, βαθμολόγησε τις με ποσοστό επί τοις εκατό (δε χρειάζεται να είσαι ακριβής, ακολούθησε το ένστικτό σου) 
* 3. Αυτόματες σκέψεις και εικόνες:* Φτιάξε μια λίστα με τις σκέψεις και τις εικόνες που σου έρχονται, σχετικά με την κατάσταση. Αυτές οι σκέψεις μπορεί να είναι τόσο αυτοματοποιημένες που δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι τις κάνουμε. Ξεκίνα με το να προσπαθήσεις να θυμηθείς τί σκεφτόσουν πριν αλλάξει η διάθεσή σου. Τυπικά παραδείγματα τέτοιων σκέψεων είναι :

Είμαι ηλίθιος/α
Δε μπορώ να τα βγάλω πέρα
Ποτέ δε θα γίνω καλύτερα
Κανείς δε θα με προσλάβει 
Δε θα ξαναβρώ σχέση
Δεν αρέσω σε κανέναν
Ο κόσμος είναι απαίσιος

Εντόπισε στη λίστα σου την "καυτή" σκέψη. Είναι εκείνη που σου φέρνει το μεγαλύτερο φορτίο, που συνδέεται περισσότερο με τη διαθεσή σου.

Αυτή είναι ο κατηγορούμενος που θα δικάσεις. 
*4. Ενδείξεις που στηρίζουν την καυτή σκέψη :* Αυτό και το επόμενο βήμα περιλαμβάνει τη συλλογή στοιχείων. Βρες ενδείξεις που στηρίζουν την καυτή σου σκέψη. Αυτό το βήμα μοιάζει εύκολο, αφού η σκέψη σου είναι προκατειλημμένη. Ωστόσο, είναι σημαντικό να μένεις σε επαληθεύσιμα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία, όπως γεγονότα, λεπτομέρειες, πιθανότητες και ποσοστά. Απέφυγε ερμηνείες και γνώμες. Ας πούμε ότι η καυτή σου σκέψη είναι

Πάντα τα κάνω θάλασσα. Κι ότι έκανες αυτήν τη σκέψη μετά από ένα σχετικά ασήμαντο λάθος σου. Τα παρακάτω θεωρούνται βάσιμα στοιχεία:

Έκανα ένα λάθος που καθυστέρησε τα πράγματα μερικές ώρες
Ξέχασα μια λεπτομέρεια
Ταλαιπώρησα αρκετούς ανθρώπους.

Ενώ αυτά ΔΕΝ είναι βάσιμα:

Κατέστρεψα τη μέρα μου
Τα θαλασσώνω στις λεπτομέρειες
Οι άνθρωποι που επηρεάστηκαν απ'το λάθος μου με θεωρούν ανίκανο  
*5. Στοιχεία που δεν υποστηρίζουν την καυτή σκέψη*

Τώρα από δικηγόρος υπεράσπισης, γίνε εισαγγελέας. Ώρα για ανάκριση. Η καυτή σου σκέψη πιθανότατα έχει ρωγμές και τώρα πρέπει να τις εντοπίσεις. Αυτό το βήμα είναι πιο δύσκολο. Τα στοιχεία εναντίον της σκέψης Πάντα τα κάνω θάλασσα θα μπορούσαν να είναι τα εξής :

Κάνω τα πράγματα σωστά πολύ περισσότερες φορές απ'ότι λάθος.
Έκανα ένα λάθος το απόγευμα, αλλά το πρωί έκανα 2 πράγματα πολύ καλά
Καμιά καταστροφή δεν έγινε απ'το λάθος μου
Συνήθως καταφέρνω να είμαι προσεκτικός/η
Ζήτησα συγνώμη απ'τους ανθρώπους που επηρέασε το λάθος μου και με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι δεν πειράζει
*6. Εναλλακτικές ισορροπημένες σκέψεις:* Σ'αυτό το βήμα, παίρνεις τον ρόλο του διακστή. Ζύγισε τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία κι απ'τις 2 πλευρές και προσπάθησε να βγάλεις μια δίκαιη και αμερόληπτη "ετυμηγορία". Με άλλα λίγα, βρες μια νέα σκέψη ή σκέψεις που αντιπροσωπεύουν μια περισσότερο ισορροπημένη και ρεαλιστική προσέγγιση. Για παράδειγμα, στην περίπτωση του τα κάνω πάντα θάλασσα, μπορείς να βγάλεις τα εξής συμπεράσματα :

Κάνω λάθη μερικές φορές, αλλά γενικά δεν είμαι απρόσεκτος/η ή ανεύθυνος/η
Κάνω ειλικρινά ό,τι καλύτερο μπορώ.
Όσοι επηρεάστηκαν απ'το λάθος μου μπορεί να αναστατώθηκαν λίγο, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία που να λένε ότι με θεωρούν ανίκανο/η
Μπορώ να βελτιώσω τη δουλειά μου, με βάση όσα έμαθα απ'το λάθος μου

Σε περίπτωση που η καυτή σου σκέψη είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό πραγματική, θα πρέπει να καταστρώσεις ένα σχέδιο για να διαχειριστείς την κατάσταση. Για παράδειγμα, αν η καυτή σου σκέψη είναι Δε μπορώ να κάνω αυτή τη δουλειά και ανακαλύψεις ότι πράγματι δεν έχεις τα προσόντα ή τη στήριξη που χρειάζεσαι για να την κάνεις, αυτό είναι ένα πραγματικό πρόβλημα που πρέπει να λυθεί. 

Στη συνέχεια, βαθμολόγησε το πόσο πιστεύεις κάθε νέα σκέψη σε μια κλίμακα επί τοις 100%. Συχνά, το κατά πόσο πιστεύεις τις εναλλακτικές/εξισορροπημένες σκέψεις σου σχετίζεται με το κατά πόσο η διάθεσή σου έχει αλλάξει στο επόμενο βήμα. 

*7. Βαθμολόγησε τώρα τη διαθεσή σου
*

Βαθμολόγησε πάλι τη διάθεσή σου στο βήμα 2 και μετά τη νέα σου διάθεση. Αν δε βελτιώθηκε καθόλου η κατάσταση, επανεξέτασε κάθε βήμα της καταγραφής της σκέψεώς σου και δες αν υπάρχουν σημεία που θα μπορούσες να είσαι πιο ακριβής, συγκεκριμένος ή περιεκτικός.

*Συμβουλές επιτυχίας*

Το να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι είναι μια διαδικασία που απαιτεί χρόνο, ευαισθητοποίηση και ενέργεια. H ανταμοιβή όμως είναι σπουδαία- μπορείς να αναδιαρθρώσεις τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί το μυαλό σου. Με τον καιρό, θα σκέφτεσαι αυτόματα με πιο ισορροπημένο τρόπο και θα έχεις λιγότερο ακραίες διαθέσεις. Οι συνηθισμένες καυτές σου σκέψεις, είτε δε θα προκύπτουν ή θα τις απορρίπτεις και αμφισβητείς εν τη γενέσει τους.

Επιπλέον συμβουλές 
*1. Μην είσαι τελειομανής:* Δε χρειάζεται να φτιάχνεις τέλειες νοητικές διαδικασίες σκέψης. Κάνε το καλύτερο που μπορείς και μην το πολυσκέφτεσαι. Η διαδικασία είναι συνδυασμός διαίσθησης και λογικής.

*2. Να είσαι υπομονετικός*: Το να οικοδομείς νοητικά σχήματα απαιτεί διανοητικό συντονισμό, όπως το να κάνεις ποδήλατο απιατεί σωματικό συντονισμό. Οι αρχάριοι ίσως βρίσκουν δύσκολο το να διακρίνουν τις καταστάσεις, τα συναισθήματα και τις σκέψεις, πόσο μάλλον το να αναγνωρίζουν αυτόματες σκέψεις, να βρίσκουν ποια είναι η καυτή σκέψη και να συλλέγουν και να αξιολογούν στοιχεία. Χρειάζεται λοιπόν υπομονή και εξάσκηση. Με την πάροδο του χρόνου η διαδικασία θα γίνει αυτόματη.

*3. Αποφάσισε ποια διαδικασία θα ακολουθήσεις:* Θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις τουλάχιστον 2-3 νοητικά σχήματα για 2-3 μήνες, για να δεις τα πλήρη οφέλη της διαδικασίας. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με 2 τρόπους. Ο ένας είναι να φτιάχνεις το νοητικό αχήμα μόλις εντοπίσεις ένα δυνατό συναίσθημα ή αντίδραση σε κάτι που συνέβη. Ο άλλος είναι να συμπληρώνεις τα σχήματα σκέψης σε τακτά χρονικα διαστήματα, πχ κάθε βράδυ, πριν κοιμηθείς, μπορείς να κάνεις ανασκόπηση της ημέρας που πέρασε και να διαλέξεις μια κατάσταση που θέλεις να αναλύσεις. Βρες ποια διαδικασία σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα.

*4. Γιόρτασε τις μικρές βελτιώσεις:* Αν ένα νοητικό σχήμα πετύχει, η διάθεσή σου θα αλλάξει στο βήμα 7. Ωστόσο, η αλλαγή μπορεί να μην είναι δραματική. Μπορεί, ας πούμε, η διάθεσή σου να βελτιωθεί απ'το 100% στο 70%- αυτό όμως είναι απουδαίο επίτευγμα. Θυμήσου, ο στόχος δεν είναι να εξαλείψεις τα συναισθήματά σου εντελώς, αλλά να αποκτήσεις μια πιο ισορροπημένη νοοτροπία, όπου τα συναισθήματά σου είναι ανάλογα με την πραγματικότητα. Να είσαι περήφανος για την όποια πρόοδό σου. 
*5. Εξέτασε το ενδεχόμενο να ζητήσεις βοήθεια:* Ιδανικά, η γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία αποτελεί αποτέλεσμα συνεργασίας μεταξύ πελάτη και ψυχοθεραπευτή. Αν και μπορείς να μάθεις τα νοητικά σχήματα μόνος σου, η πρόοδος σου πιθανόν θα είναι πιο γρήγορη αν έχεις επαγγελματική βοήθεια. Ατομικές συνεδρίες, ομάδες ή μαθήματα είναι αποτελεσματικές επιλογές. Θα συνιστούσα να συμβουλευτείς ειδικό, αν δυσκολεύεσαι πολύ με τα νοητικά σχήματα ή αν η διάθεσή σου δε βελτιώνεται. Βρες κάποιον ψυχοθεραπευτή που έχει εμπειρία με τη γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## agnostix

*Η κρίσιμη καμπή στο ταξίδι μου με τη διπολική*
Δεν ανήκω σε εκείνους για τους οποίους η διάγνωση της διπολικής ήταν ανακούφιση. Ήμουν συντετριμμένη. Εκείνα τα χρόνια, δεν υπήρχαν διαθέσιμες θετικές ή ελπιδοφόρες πληροφορίες για τη διπολική. Ό,τι διάβαζα, έλεγε ότι η διπολική είναι κάτι τρομερό που χειροτερεύει όσο περνάει ο καιρός. Αρνιόμουν να δεχθώ την κατάσταση, επειδή στο μυαλό μου το να έχεις διπολική σήμαινε ότι είσαι καταδικασμένος να ζεις σε κάποιο ίδρυμα, όπως στην ταινία Η φωλιά το κούκου. Ο ψυχοθεραπευτής με βοήθησε να βρω στοιχεία που ακύρωναν την αντίληψή μου αυτή. Για παράδειγμα, μου είπε ότι σχεδόν κανείς με διπολική δε ζει σε ίδρυμα. Μου είπε επίσης ότι, μέσα στα χρόνια που δούλευε, η εμπειρία της έλεγε ότι οι άνθρωποι που έκαναν θεραπεία έγιναν καλύτερα και όχι χειρότερα. Αυτό το νοητικό σχήμα με βοήθησε να αποκτήσω μια ισορροπημένη νοοτροπία για την κατάσταση. Συνειδητοποίησα ότι, αν και το ότι έχω διπολική σημαίνει ότι έχω κάποιους περιορισμούς, θα μπορέσω να ζήσω τη ζωή που θα ήθελα. Με αυτή την πεποίθηση, μπόρεσα να δεχθώ τη διαγνωσή μου και να αφοσιωθώ στην ανάρρωσή μου, αλλά και να επιδιώξω στόχους όπως το να γυρίσω στις σπουδές μου και να γίνω κι εγώ ψυχοθεραπεύτρια.

Εδώ το φυλλάδιο επεξεργασίας ενός νοητικού σχήματος
http://infosheets.mindovermood.com/0...nalUseOnly.pdf

----------


## agnostix

*27 ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΥΜΜΑΧΟΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ*

1.Όταν κάποιος έχει μια ψυχική ασθένεια, κανείς δεν του φέρνει μαγειρεμένο φαγητό, όπως θα έκανε αν είχε μια σωματική ασθένεια. Ένα πιάτο φαγητό ή μια κάρτα μετά από μια νοσηλεία θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο.
2.Αναγνώρισε ότι έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Πολλοί δε δίνουν σημασία στην κατάθλιψη, επειδή "όλοι μας το περνάμε αυτό"
3.Κατανόησε ότι κάποιες φορές χρειάζομαι να μείνω μόνος.
4.Να μου λες "είσαι σημαντικός, είσαι αγαπητός". Μερικές φορές, όποια ψυχική διαταραχή και να έχεις, το ξεχνάς αυτό εύκολα.
5.Το άγχος μου με κάνει να αμφισβητώ την ικανότητά μου να δεχθώ αγάπη. Η λεκτική ενίσχυση είναι ισχυρό εργαλείο.
6.Να μου λες "δεν μου είσαι βάρος".
7.Δε μπορείς να με κάνεις καλά. Άφησέ με να έχω τις κακές μου μέρες.
8.Να μου λες "δε μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι γνωρίζω πώς νιώθεις, αλλά θα ήθελα να προσπαθήσω να καταλάβω. Θα με βοηθήσεις;"
9.Να μου λες "σ'αγαπώ". Συχνά νιώθω ότι δε με αγαπά κανείς.
10.Δέξου όσα λέω για τον εγκέφαλό μου. Το να αρνείσαι ότι έχω ψυχική διαταραχή, επιβεβαιώνει ότι δε θα γίνω αποδεκτός.
11.Κατανόησε ότι είναι κι αυτή μια ασθένεια, όπως ο διαβήτης ή το άσθμα.
12.Ποτέ, μα ποτέ μην το υποτιμάς, ποτέ μη μου λες να ξεκολλήσω και να το ξεπεράσω. Αυτό ενισχύει ό,τι ήδη νομίζω-ότι είμαι αδύναμος και ανίκανος.
13.Δε χρειάζεται να το καταλάβεις ή να το αποδεχθείς για να αποδεχθείς κι εμένα. Η κατανόηση και η αποδοχή είναι το καλύτερο δώρο που μπορείς να προσφέρεις.
14.Ο σύζυγός μου μού επιτρέπει να μένω σιωπηλή.
15.Μη χρησιμοποιείς ταμπέλες στην αργκό (πχ είναι "τρελός", είναι για το Δαφνί, είναι για δέσιμο, είναι για τα σίδερα)
16.Ένα απλό SMS με θετικές και εμψυχωτικές κουβέντες είναι πάντοτε ευπρόσδεκτο.
17.Ρώτησέ με "πώς μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω;"
18.Μην προσφέρεις "μαγικές" θεραπείες
19.Να ακούς με έναν εντελώς μη-επικριτικό τρόπο.
20.Να ρωτάς "πώς είσαι;" και να το εννοείς.
21.Οι αγκαλιές κάνουν θαύματα
22.Δέξου και αγάπα με όπως είμαι, όχι όπως συνήθιζα να είμαι ή όπως θα μπορούσα να γίνω.
23.Όταν έρχονται δυσκολίες, να είσαι δίπλα μου. Μην τρέχεις προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση.
24.Να λες "σε ακούω", "σε πιστεύω", "δεν φταις εσύ για όλο αυτό."
25.Κατάλαβε ότι η σιωπή μου ή το ότι απομονώνομαι δε σημαίνει ότι δε νοιάζομαι. Δεν προσπαθώ να σου κάνω τη ζωή δύσκολη, προσπαθώ να επιβιώσω.
26.Γνωρίζω ήδη ότι το άγχος και η κατάθλιψη δε συμβαδίζουν με τη λογική. Δε χρειάζεται να μου το υπενθυμίζεις.
27.Φέρσου μου ανθρώπινα

----------


## agnostix

> ΣΟΥ ΒΑΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΔΙΜΟΡΦΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΣΒΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΤΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ




Ευχαριστω δασκαλε τα καταφερα!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## elis

ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΔΛΔ ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ
ΠΑΙΞΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ
ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## agnostix

*ΔΙΑΝΟΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΤΡΕΒΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ α'μερος*
Βρήκα το άρθρο πολύ ενδιαφέρον και κατανοητό. Η γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία με βοήθησε πολύ να διαχειρίζομαι τις αρνητικές σκέψεις/παγίδες ώστε να απομακρύνω την κατάθλιψη. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, η κατάθλιψη είναι το αποτέλεσμα αρνητικών σκέψεων που ονομάζονται διανοητικές διαστρεβλώσεις. Όταν συμβαίνουν άσχημα πράγματα, αρχίζουμε να επιπλήττουμε τον εαυτό μας με σκέψεις όπως : είμαι ανεπρόκοπος, είμαι σκέτη αποτυχία ή τίποτα δε μου πάει ποτέ καλά.

Τα συναισθήματά μας είναι επακόλουθο των σκέψεών μας και αρνητικές σκέψεις σαν αυτές μπορούν να μας ρίξουν κατευθείαν σε κατάθλιψη.

Αυτή η άποψη είναι η κατευθυντήρια αρχή της γνωσιακής ψυχοθεραπείας, ένα είδος ψυχοθεραπείας που αναπτύχθηκε απ'τον ψυχίατρο @Aaron T. Beck τη δεκαετία του 60. Αν σκεφτόμαστε κάτι αρκετά συχνά, αρχίζουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι είναι αλήθεια και τα συναισθήματά μας συμπίπτουν με αυτά που σκεφτόμαστε για τον εαυτό μας. Για να νικήσουμε την κατάθλιψη, πρέπει να σταματήσουμε αυτές τις αυτόματες αρνητικές σκέψεις και να τις αντικαταστήσουμε με πιο θετικές και αληθινές. Σταματώντας αυτές τις σκέψεις εν τη γενέσει τους, μπορούμε να σταματήσουμε την κατάθλιψη, πριν καν αρχίσει. Η γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία κατευθύνεται στις 10 παρακάτω κοινές διανοητικές διαστρεβλώσεις ή ελαττωματικά σχήματα σκέψης, τα οποία μας οδηγούν σε κατάθλιψη. 

*Όλα ή τίποτα*

Ο Γιάννης έκανε πρόσφατα αίτηση για προαγωγή στη δουλειά του. Η θέση πήγε σε κάποιον άλλον υπάλληλο με περισσότερη πείρα. Ο Γιάννης ήθελε πολύ αυτή τη δουλειά και τώρα είναι σίγουρος ότι δε θα πάρει ποτέ προαγωγή. Νιώθει ότι απέτυχε εντελώς στην καριέρα του.
Αυτό το είδος σκέψης χαρακτηρίζεται από απόλυτους όρους, όπως πάντα, ποτέ και για πάντα. Ελάχιστες καταστάσεις είναι όμως τόσο απόλυτες. Γενικά υπάρχουν και γκρίζες περιοχές. Η τεχνική που πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις εδώ είναι το να βγάλεις αυτές τις λέξεις απ'το λεξιλόγιό σου. εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις που πράγματι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Ψάξε μια πιο ακριβή περιγραφή της κατάστασης. 
Στην περίπτωση του Γιάννη, ο ίδιος θα μπορούσε να σκεφτεί :
Ήθελα πολύ αυτή τη δουλειά, αλλά πήγε σε κάποιον με μεγαλύτερη πείρα. Αυτό με απογοητεύει, αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι δεν είμαι καλός υπάλληλος. Θα έρθουν κι άλλες ευκαιρίες στο μέλλον. Θα συνεχίσω να καλλιεργώ τις ικανότητές μου, ώστε να είμαι προετοιμασμένος όταν φτάσουν. Αυτό το εμπόδιο δε σημαίνει ότι η καριέρα μου τελείωσε. Συνολικά, έχω διαπρέψει στη δουλειά μου. 

*Υπεργενίκευση*

Η Λίντα νιώθει μοναξιά και συχνά περνά τον περισσότερο χρόνο της στο σπίτι. Οι φίλοι μερικές φορές την καλούν να φάνε έξω και να γνωρίσουν καινούργιους ανθρώπους. Η Λίντα νιώθει ότι είναι ανώφελο να προσπαθήσει να γνωρίσει καινούργιους ανθρώπους. Δε θα άρεσε σε κανέναν. Όλοι είναι κακοί και επiφανειακοί, έτσι κι αλλιώς. 
Όταν κάποιος υπεργενικεύει, παίρνει μια μεμονωμένη περίπτωση και υποθέτει ότι όλες οι υπόλοιπες είναι ίδιες. 
Είναι πράγματι όμως όλοι οι άνθρωποι κακοί και επιπόλαιοι και δε θα αρέσει σε κανέναν; Τί γίνεται με τους φίλους της που προσπαθούν να την βγάλουν έξω; Προφανώς, έχι κάποιον που νοιάζεται γι'αυτήν.
Την επόμενη φορά που θα πιάσεις τον εαυτό σου να υπεργενικεύει, υπενθύμισέ του ότι αν και μια ομάδα ανθρώπων μπορεί να έχει κάτι κοινό, είναι ταυτόχρονα ξεχωριστά και μοναδικά άτομα. Ποτέ δυο άνθρωποι δεν είναι ίδιοι. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν κακοί και επιφανειακοί άνθρωποι στον κόσμο. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν και κάποιοι στους οποίους δεν αρέσεις καθόλου. Αλλά, δεν ταιριάζουν όλοι σε αυτήν την περιγραφή. Υποθέτοντας ότι δεν αρέσεις σε κανέναν, χτίζεις έναν τοίχο που θα σε αποτρέψει από το να έχεις αυτό που ποθείς πάνω απ'όλα-τη φιλία. 

*Νοητικό φίλτρο*

Η Μαίρη περνά δύσκολη μέρα. Καθώς γυρίζει σπίτι με το αυτκίνητο, ένας άλλος οδηγός της κόβει το δρόμο. Μουρμουρίζει στον εαυτό της ότι όλοι είναι αγενείς και αναίσθητοι. Αργότερα, ένας ευγενικός τζέντλμαν της γνέφει να τον περάσει. Συνεχίζει να οδηγεί θυμωμένη για το πόσο αγενείς και αναίσθητοι είναι οι άνθρωποι στην πόλη που μένει. 
Όταν κάποιος γίνεται θύμα νοητικών φίλτρων, απομονωνόνουν μόνο τα άσχημα γεγονότα στη ζωή τους και παραβλέπουν τα θετικά.
Μάθε να ψάχνεις το φως σε κάθε σύννεφο. Έχει να κάνει με το πώς επιλέγεις να αφήσεις τα γεγονότα να σε επηρεάζουν.
Η Μαίρη θα μπορούσε να μετατρέψει τη μέρα της, αν έδινε σημασία σ'αυτόν τον καλό άνθρωπο που προσφέρθηκε να τη βοηθήσει. 

*Αποκλεισμός των θετικών*

Κάποιος μόλις έφτιαξε το πορτραίτο της Ρόντα. Η φίλη της, της λέει πόσο όμορφη φαίνεται. Η Ρόντα παραμερίζει τη φιλοφρόνηση, λέγοντας ότι νομίζει ότι ο φωτογράφος χρησιμοίησε το Photoshop ή κάποια άλλη τεχνική για να φτιάξει την εικόνα. Λέει ότι ποτέ δε δείχνει τόσο όμορφη στην πραγματικότητα.
Όσοι έχοουν κατάθλιψη, είναι ειδικοί στο να παίρνουν τα θετικά μιας κατάστασης και να τα μετατρέπουν σε αρνητικά. Αυτό οφείλεται εν μέρει στην τάση να έχουμε χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση. Νιώθουμε ότι δεν την αξίζουμε. Είναι απλό να το αναποδογυρίσουμε αυτό.

Την επόμενη φορά που κάποιος σου κάνει κάποιο κομπλιμέντο, αντιστάσου στη φωνή μέσα σου που σου λέει ότι δεν το αξίζεις.

Απλά, πες ευχαριστώ και χαμογέλασε. Όσο περισσότερο το κάνεις αυτό, τόσο πιο εύκολο θα γίνεται 

*Βιαστικά συμπεράσματα* 

Ο Τσακ περιμένει το ραντεβού του σ'ένα εστιατόριο. Έχει ήδη καθυστερήσει 20 λεπτά. Ο Τσακ μοιρολογεί, επειδή σκέφεται ότι έκανε κάτι λάθος και τώρα η κοπέλα τον έστησε. Εν τω μεταξύ, η κοπέλα έχει κολλήσει σε μποτιλιάρισμα.
Για ακόμα μια φορά, γινόμαστε θύμα των ανασφάλειών μας. Αναμένουμε τα χειρότερα και προετοιμαζόομαστε για απογοήτευση. Μέχρι να καταλάβουμε ότι όλοι οι φόβοι μας ήταν αβάσιμοι, βάζουμε τον εαυτό μας σε παροξυσμό χωρίς λόγο.
Την επόμενη φορά κάνε αυτό : δώσε στον άλλον τη δυνατότητα της αμφιβολίας. Θα γλιτώσεις από την περιττή ανησυχία.

Αν οι φόβοι σου όμως έχουν όντως μια βάση, απομάκρυνε αυτό το άτομο και τους μπελάδες απ'τη ζωή σου.

*Μεγένθυνση και υποβάθμιση* 

Ο Σκοτ παίζει ποδόσφαιρο. Τα κάνει θάλασσα σ'έναν αγώνα που προετοίμαζε εδώ και εβδομάδες. Αργότερα σκοράρει το νικητήριο γκολ. Οι συμπαίκτες του τον επαινούν. Τους λέει ότι έπρεπε να είχε παίξει καλύτερα, ότι το γκολ ήταν σκέτη τύχη. 

Έχεις δει ποτέ μέσα από τηλεσκόπιο από την ανάποδη ; Όλα δείχνουν πιο μικρά απ'ό,τι είναι στην πραγματικότητα.

Όταν κοιτάς απ'την άλλη μεριά, όλα δείχνουν μεγαλύτερα. 

Οι άνθρωποι που πέφτουν στην παγίδα της μεγένθυνσης/υποβάθμισης, βλέπουν τις επιτυχίες τους απ'τη λάθος πλευρά του τηλεσκόπιου και τις αποτυχίες τους απ'την άλλη πλευρά.

Τί μπορείς να κάνεις για να μην κάνεις αυτό το λάθος και να σταματήσεις τις αρνητικές σκέψεις ;Όταν ένα λάθος μας βυθίζει, ξεχνάμε να δούμε τη γενική εικόνα. Συνολικά, ο Σκοτ έπαιξε καλά. Τί πειράζει που έκανε ένα λάθος;

----------


## agnostix

*ΔΙΑΝΟΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΤΡΕΒΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ β'μερος*

*Συναισθηματική συλλογιστική*

Η Λώρα κοιτάζει το ακατάσταστο σπίτι της και νιώθει καταβεβλημένη απ'την ιδέα ότι πρέπει να το καθαρίσει.

Νιώθει ότι είναι ανώφελο να προσπαθήσει να το κάνει.

Η Λώρα βασίζει την αξιολόγηση της κατάστασης στο πώς την κάνει να νιώθει, όχι στο πώς είναι στην πραγματικότητα. Μπορεί να νιώθει άσχημα όταν σκέφτεται τη δουλειά που πρέπει να κάνει, αλλά είναι πράγματι ανώφελο; Στην πραγματικότητα, το να καθαρίσει το σπίτι είναι κάτι εφικτό. Απλά, δε νιώθει ικανή να το κάνει. Συμπέρανε ότι είναι μάταιο να προσπαθήσει, βασιζόμενη στο ότι η ιδέα και μόνο την καταβάλει.
Όταν νιώθεις ότι μια κατάσταση σε καταβάλει, μοίρασε τη δουλειά που έχεις να κάνεις σε μικρότερες δουλειές. Μετά, βάλε σε σειρά προτεραιότητας τις δουλειές και κάνε την πρώτη δουλειά της λίστας σου. Είτε το πιστεύεις έιτε όχι, θα αρχίσεις να νιώθεις καλύτερα και έτοιμος για περισσότερα. Το σημαντικό είναι να κάνεις κάτι που οδηγεί στον στόχο σου. Όσο και μικρό να είναι, είναι μια αρχή και θα σε κάνει να μη νιώθεις ανήμπορος.

*Δηλώσεις του τύπου "θα έπρεπε"*

Ο Ντέιβιντ κάθεται στην αίθουσα αναμονής του γιατρού του. Ο γιατρός έχει αργήσει. Ο Ντέιβιντ βράζει μέσα του και σκέφτεται "με τόσα λεφτά που του δίνω, θα έπρεπε να είναι στην ώρα του. Θα έπρεπε να δείχνει μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό". Καταλήγει να νιώθει πικραμένος και αγανακτισμένος. 
Όλοι νομίζουμε ότι τα πράγματα θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως, αλλά ας το παραδεχτούμε, δεν είναι. Επικεντρώσου σε αυτά που μπορείς να αλλάξεις κι αν δε μπορείς, αποδέξου τα σαν μέρος της ζωής και πήγαινε παρακάτω. Η ψυχική σου υγεία είναι πιο σημαντική απ'το πώς θα έπρεπε να είναι τα πράγματα.

*Βάζοντας ταμπέλες
*

Η Ντόνα μόλις έσπασε τη δίατά της. Είμαι ένα παχύσαρκο, τεμπέλικο γουρούνι, σκέφεται.

Αυτό που έκανε η Ντόνα είναι ότι έβαλε στον εαυτό της την ταμπέλα του τεμπέλη και απελπισμένου. Πιθανότατα θα συμπεράνει ότι αφού δε μπορεί να χάσει βάρος, ας φάει τουλάχιστον. Έχει παγιδεύσει τον εαυτό της, εκπληρώνοντας τη ταμπέλα που του έχει βάλει. Όταν βάζουμε ταμπέλες στον εαυτό μας, ετοιμαζόμαστε να γίνουμε αυτό που η ταμπέλα υποδεικνύει. Αυτό όμως μπορεί να γίνει και προς όφελός μας.

Να τί θα μποροήυσε να κάνει η Ντόνα για να πετύχει κάτι τέτοιο. Μπορούσε να σκεφτεί ότι μέχρι τώρα ήταν δυνατή. Μπορούσε να συγχωρέσει τον εαυτό της, αφού άνθρωπος είναι και να αναγνωρίσει ότι προσπαθεί πολύ να χάσει βάρος και το καταφέρνει. Αυτό είναι ένα προσωρινό εμπόδιο που μπορεί να ξεπεραστεί. Με τέτοια θετική σκέψη, θα νιώσει καλύτερα και θα συνεχίσει να προσπαθεί να χάσει βάρος. 

*Εξατομίκευση*

Ο γιος της Τζην δεν τα πάει καλά στο σχολείο. Εκείνη νιώθει ότι είναι κακή μητέρα. Είναι δικό της λάθος που ο γιος της δε διαβάζει. 
Η Τζην αναλαμβάνει όλη τη ευθύνη για το γεγονός ότι ο γιος της δεν τα πάει καλά στο σχολείο. Δεν λαμβάνει υπ'όψη το ότι ο γιος της είναι ξεχωριστό άτομο και έχει την τελική ευθύνη για τον εαυτό του. Μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι καλύτερο μπορεί για να τον καθοδηγήσει, αλλά στο τέλος εκείνος έχει τον έλεγχο των πράξεών του.

Την επόμενη φορά που αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι κάνετε κάτι τέτοιο, αναρωτηθείτε "θα έπαιρνα τα εύσημα αν αυτός ο άνθρωπος έκανε κάτι αξιέπαινο;" Πιθανότατα θα λέγατε πως όχι, το κατάφερε αυτό μόνος του. Συνεπώς, γιατί κατηγορείτε τον εαυτό σας, όταν κάνει κάτι όχι τόσο αξιέπαινο; Το να κατηγορείτε τον εαυτό σας, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τη συπμεριφορά του. Mόνο εκείνος μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό. 

Αν αναγνωρίζεις κάποια απ'αυτές τις συμπεριφορές σ'εσένα, έχεις κάνει τον μισό δρόμο. Κάνε την εξής εργασία : τις επόμενες εβδομάδες, παρακολούθησε τον αυτοκαταστροφικό τρόπο που αντιδράς στις καταστάσεις. Εξασκήσου στο να αναγνωρίζεις τις αυτόματες αντιδράσεις σου. Χρησιμοποίησε τις παραπάνω στρατηγικές αντιμετώπισης που θα σε βοηθήσουν να απωθήσεις εγκαίρως την κακή σου διάθεση.

Οι λύσεις που παρουσιάστηκαν εδώ αφορούν καταστάσεις που συχνά αντιμετωπίζουμε. Πάρε αυτά τα παραδείγματα και δημιούργησε τις δικές σου θετικές λύσεις για τις αρνητικές σου σκέψεις. Το να αναγνωρίσεις ότι σκέφετεσαι έτσι, είναι το πρώτο βήμα. Μετά, κάνε τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου και προκαλέσε τον εαυτό σου να βρει τα θετικά. Άλλαξε τις σκέψεις σου και η διάθεσή σου θα αλλάξει κι αυτή. Είσαι ό,τι σκέφτεσαι!

----------


## Constantly curious

agnostix Συγχαρητηρια για το θεμα και την συγκεντρωση πληροφοριων και γνωστικων εργαλειων. Σε ευχαριστω  :Big Grin:

----------


## agnostix

> ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΔΛΔ ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ
> ΠΑΙΞΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ
> ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ


σσσσσσ...ωραιος λεμεεεεε!!!

----------


## agnostix

> agnostix Συγχαρητηρια για το θεμα και την συγκεντρωση πληροφοριων και γνωστικων εργαλειων. Σε ευχαριστω


Να σαι καλα!!! 
Και οπως λεει κ ο Νιτσε :
Ένα πράγμα πρέπει να έχει κανείς: Είτε μια ψυχή που είναι εκ φύσεως χαρούμενη είτε μια ψυχή που την κάνει χαρούμενη η δουλειά, η αγάπη, η τέχνη και η γνώση.
Χαρα μου λοιπον για εσας κ για εμενα μαζι  :Big Grin:

----------


## agnostix

«Το αντίθετο της κατάθλιψης δεν είναι η ευτυχία, αλλά η ζωτικότητα, και αυτή ακριβώς ήταν που ένιωθα να με εγκαταλείπει εκείνη τη στιγμή». Σε μια ομιλία εύγλωττη όσο και συγκλονιστική, ο συγγραφέας Άντριου Σόλομον μας μεταφέρει στις σκοτεινές πτυχές του μυαλού του την περίοδο που μαχόταν την κατάθλιψη. Αυτό τον οδήγησε σε ένα αποκαλυπτικό ταξίδι ανά τον κόσμο, όπου, παίρνοντας συνεντεύξεις από άλλους με κατάθλιψη, συνειδητοποίησε με έκπληξη πως όσο περισσότερο μιλούσε στους ανθρώπους, τόσο περισσότερο εκείνοι ήθελαν να μοιραστούν τις ιστορίες τους. (Βιντεοσκοπήθηκε στο TEDxMet). 

http://www.ted.com/talks/andrew_solo...cdZEp.facebook

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ agnostix πολυ καλη ερευνα ...και σιγουρα πολυ χρήσιμη, τωρα θα εχουμε να παραπέμπουμε στο θρεντ σου για πολλα ζητηματα... υπέροχη ιδεα !!!1000 μπραβο κοριτσι μου!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΣΟΥ ΒΑΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΔΙΜΟΡΦΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΣΒΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΤΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ


οχι ταιριαζουν οι φωτο μην τις βγαλεις ελις...και εσυ μπραβο  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η πιο απλη κ καλυτερη συμβουλη επιτυχιας ειναι να σαι ο εαυτος σου τα υπολυπα ειναι τοσο πολυπλοκα που οι πιθανοτητες να σου μεινουν στο μυαλο ειναι λιγες.

----------


## agnostix

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ agnostix πολυ καλη ερευνα ...και σιγουρα πολυ χρήσιμη, τωρα θα εχουμε να παραπέμπουμε στο θρεντ σου για πολλα ζητηματα... υπέροχη ιδεα !!!1000 μπραβο κοριτσι μου!!!!!!


Οφειλω να πω πως η ιδεα ηταν του ελις και με εμαθε να ανεβαζω κ εικονες,ναιιι αμεεεεε!!!
Επισης τα περισσοτερα τα βρισκω απο μια κοπελα που εχει διπολικη κ η ιδια κανει τις μεταφρασεις των κειμενων(εκεινη κ αν αξιζει μπραβο!!!!)
Φυσικα οποιος αλλος εχει υλικο,μα λινκ θα ναι ,μα φωτο ,μα ταινια(βιντεο) ,μα δεν ξερω τι, σχετικο, να μας τα ανεβαζει..  :Smile:

----------


## elis

ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΜΕ
ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΩ ΖΩΗ ΑΥΤΟ
ΑΝΤΕ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΥΝΟΥΜΕ

----------


## agnostix

> η πιο απλη κ καλυτερη συμβουλη επιτυχιας ειναι να σαι ο εαυτος σου τα υπολυπα ειναι τοσο πολυπλοκα που οι πιθανοτητες να σου μεινουν στο μυαλο ειναι λιγες.



Γεια σου αλεξανδρε,εννοειται δεν θα παμε να δωσουμε κ εξετασεις κιολας,μπορεις ομως μεσα απο μια γρηγορη ματια, να κρατησεις καποιες σημειωσεις ,να βρεις καποιες λεξεισ-φρασεις κλειδια που θα σου μεινουν κ ισως εναν διαφορετικο τροπο αντιλληψης καποιων θεματων απο εκεινων που συννηθιζουμε.
Μακαρι να ειμασταν ολοι οι εαυτοι μας,ελα ομως που καμια φορα γνωριζουμε πολυ λιγα γιαυτον η εχουμε λανθασμενες αποψεις γιαυτον!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Εχω ακουσει την ομιλια του Σολομον και πολλων αλλων μεσω TED, οι ομιλιες αρκετων μου εχουν δωσει κουραγιο σε δυσκολους καιρους. Το ονομα σου εχει σχεση με τον αγνωστικισμο ? Ευχαριστωωωω :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b



----------


## agnostix

> Εχω ακουσει την ομιλια του Σολομον και πολλων αλλων μεσω TED, οι ομιλιες αρκετων μου εχουν δωσει κουραγιο σε δυσκολους καιρους. Το ονομα σου εχει σχεση με τον αγνωστικισμο ? Ευχαριστωωωω


Λοιπον ναι θα μπορουσε να προερχεται απο κει,χμμμ...η φιλοσοφια μου αρεσει...θρησκια δεν ειμαι..αθεη παλι ισως να χω γινει...περισσοτερο θελω να πιστευω στην δικη μας εσωτερικη δυναμη που κρυβουμε,οπως κ να χει το νικνειμ ειναι τυχαιο...Κατα τ'αλλα λεγομαι Μαρια  :Smile:

----------


## Constantly curious

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

*Γραμμή Βοήθειας για την Κατάθλιψη (1034)*

Η Γραμμή Βοήθειας για την Κατάθλιψη (1034) ξεκίνησε να λειτουργεί το Μάιο του 2008 και ήταν μια πρωτοβουλία του Προγράμματος «Αντι-στίγμα» του Ερευνητικού Πανεπιστημιακού Ινστιτούτου Ψυχικής Υγιεινής (Ε.Π.Ι.Ψ.Υ.) με σκοπό την παροχή ψυχολογικής - συναισθηματικής στήριξης, συμβουλευτικής καθώς και επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένης και υπεύθυνης πληροφόρησης για την κατάθλιψη και για άλλα προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας.
Δυστυχώς 6 χρόνια μετά, και συγκεκριμένα από τον Ιούνιο του 2014, λόγω της διακοπής της χρηματοδότησης από το Υπουργείο Υγείας, η λειτουργία της έχει ανασταλεί.
Σε περίπτωση που αντιμετωπίζεται κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα ψυχικής υγείας μπορείτε να απευθύνεστε στο Κέντρο Ψυχικής Υγείας του Ε.Π.Ι.Ψ.Υ., στα τηλέφωνα 210 – 6170071 και 210 – 6170072. Σας επισημαίνουμε ωστόσο πως το Κέντρο Ψυχικής Υγείας παρέχει υπηρεσίες ψυχικής υγείας σε κατοίκους των περιοχών Παπάγου, Χολαργού, Νέου Ψυχικού, Παλιού Ψυχικού, Κάτω Χαλανδρίου και Ελληνορώσων του Λεκανοπεδίου Αττικής. Δυστυχώς, δεν παρέχει υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνικής ενημέρωσης και υποστήριξης.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το Κέντρο Ψυχικής Υγείας πατήστε εδώ
http://www.epipsi.gr/

----------


## agnostix

> 


Καλοοοο!!!!

----------


## agnostix



----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΕ ΤΑΞΗ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΩΝ ΤΟ ΕΝΕΝΗΝΤΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ
ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΡΙΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΩΝ

----------


## agnostix

> ΑΥΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΕ ΤΑΞΗ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΩΝ ΤΟ ΕΝΕΝΗΝΤΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ
> ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΡΙΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΩΝ


χαχαχαχα ..οχι βρεεεεε καμια σχεση  :Wink:

----------


## agnostix



----------


## Nikolaoss

Ευχαριστώ!!!!
Πολύ καλή δουλειά!

----------


## agnostix

> Ευχαριστώ!!!!
> Πολύ καλή δουλειά!


και εγω ευχαριστω παιδια για δικους μου λογους...
οριστε κ 2 ταινιες, δυστυχως ομως ακομα δεν βρισκω υποτιτλους,
ελπιζω συντομα να τους ανεβασουν

http://flix.gr/cinema/the-dark-horse-review.html


http://www.clickatlife.gr/cinema/mov...ofia-mias-zois

----------


## agnostix

Ο ρόλος της βιταμίνης D στην ψυχική υγεία και την υγεία του νευρικού συστήματος

----------


## agnostix

http://www.iatronet.gr/sopsi/BiPolar_Book_GREEK_v8.pdf

----------


## agnostix

*Διαλογισμός: Μειώνει το άγχος,την κατάθλιψη και τον πόνο*

Ο διαλογισμός γνώσης και συναίσθησης, ενδεχομένως βοηθά στη μείωση του άγχους, της κατάθλιψης και του πόνου σε ορισμένους ασθενείς, αλλά δεν οδηγεί σε ενίσχυση των θετικών συναισθημάτων ή τη γενική υγεία, σύμφωνα με νέα επισκόπηση ερευνών.

Η επισκόπηση ανέλυσε πληροφορίες από 47 έρευνες που πραγματοποιήθηκαν σε 3.515 συμμετέχοντες. Κάθε έρευνα περιέλαβε μια ομάδα που έλαβε μέρος σε διαλογισμό, καθώς και ομάδα ελέγχου που έλαβε μέρος σε άλλη δραστηριότητα που απαιτούσε παρόμοιο χρόνο και προσπάθεια, όπως πληροφόρηση σχετικά με τη διατροφή ή πραγματοποίηση άλλου είδους άσκησης.

Οι περισσότεροι συμμετέχοντες είχαν μια ψυχική πάθηση ή σωματικό πρόβλημα υγείας.
Συμμετέχοντες που έκαναν διαλογισμό για περίπου 8 εβδομάδες έως 6 μήνες, εμφάνισαν μικρή αλλά σημαντική μείωση του άγχους, της κατάθλιψης και του πόνου.

Ο διαλογισμός γνώσης και συναίσθησης είναι είδος διαλογισμού στον οποίο οι άνθρωποι μαθαίνουν να προσέχουν λιγότερο αυτό που αισθάνονται σωματικώς και ψυχικώς, λεπτό προς λεπτό.

Οι περισσότερες βελτιώσεις στον πόνο συνέβησαν σε συμμετέχοντες που είχαν πόνο σε εσωτερικά όργανα. Τα προγράμματα διαλογισμού δεν ήταν περισσότερο αποτελεσματικά σε σχέση με την άσκηση ή την ψυχοθεραπεία στη μείωση του πόνου, της κατάθλιψης και του άγχους.
Επιπλέον, οι ερευνητές ανακάλυψαν λίγες ή καθόλου ενδείξεις ότι ο διαλογισμός επηρεάζει θετικά τη διάθεση, την προσοχή, τον ύπνο, το βάρος ή τη γενική υγεία. Οι ερευνητές ανακάλυψαν επίσης λίγες ενδείξεις ότι ο διαλογισμός μείωσε το στρες.

Εννέα από τις έρευνες εξέτασαν αν ο διαλογισμός θα μπορούσε να είναι επιβλαβής και δεν ανακάλυψαν ενδείξεις βλάβης.
Χρειάζονται νέες έρευνες με καλύτερο σχεδιασμό για να διαπιστωθεί αν ο διαλογισμός μπορεί να επηρεάσει θετικές πλευρές της ψυχικής υγείας ή συμπεριφορές που σχετίζονται με το στρες. Έρευνες θα πρέπει επίσης να δείξουν πόσον καιρό πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος διαλογισμό και τι συμβαίνει αν τον κάνει στο σπίτι. Χρειάζονται επίσης μακροχρόνιες έρευνες.

Οι ερευνητές από το Johns Hopkins University, σημειώνουν στο περιοδικό ‘JAMA Internal Medicine’, ότι παρά τους περιορισμούς των προηγούμενων ερευνών, οι ενδείξεις υποδεικνύουν ότι προγράμματα διαλογισμού θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν στη μείωση του άγχους, της κατάθλιψης και του πόνου σε ορισμένους ασθενείς.

Επομένως, οι γιατροί θα πρέπει να μιλούν με τους ασθενείς τους για το ρόλο που θα μπορούσε να έχει ένα πρόγραμμα διαλογισμού όσον αφορά το στρες.

----------


## agnostix

Γνωσιακή - Συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία

Η γνωσιακή – συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία αναπτύχθηκε από τον ψυχίατρο Aaron T. Beck, την δεκαετία του ‘60. Βασίζεται στην θεωρία ότι η συμπεριφορά ενός ατόμου καθορίζεται από τον τρόπο σκέψης του σχετικά με τον εαυτό του και το ρόλο του στον κόσμο. Άλλωστε και ο αρχαίος φιλόσοφος Επίκτητος υποστήριζε ότι δεν είναι τα γεγονότα αυτά καθαυτά που ταράσσουν τους ανθρώπους, αλλά η ιδέα των ανθρώπων για τα γεγονότα. Οι θεραπευόμενοι μαθαίνουν, λοιπόν, ότι δεν είναι το γεγονός που τους κάνει να αισθάνονται άσχημα, αλλά οι σκέψεις τους για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός, οπότε και αλλάζοντας τον τρόπο που το αντιλαμβάνονται, αλλάζει και ο τρόπος που αισθάνονται.

Αναλύοντας περαιτέρω αυτή την συλλογιστική, η δυσπροσαρμοστική συμπεριφορά του ατόμου οφείλεται σε βαθιά ριζωμένες πεποιθήσεις, οι οποίες μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε σφάλματα της σκέψης. Όταν υπάρξει κάποιο γεγονός, το άτομο εμπλέκεται σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο, ο οποίος περιλαμβάνει την Αυτόματη Σκέψη – το Συναίσθημα – τις Σωματικές αντιδράσεις – την Συμπεριφορά. Σε πρώτο στάδιο, το άτομο μαθαίνει να αναγνωρίζει αυτές τις λανθασμένες σκέψεις που περνάνε αυτόματα από το μυαλό του (αυτόματες σκέψεις) και τις γνωσιακές διαστρεβλώσεις που μπορεί να εμπεριέχονται σε αυτές, για παράδειγμα, το άσπρο – μαύρο, η καταστροφοποίηση κ.λπ.

Η γνωσιακή – συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία χρησιμοποιεί μια πληθώρα τεχνικών, τις οποίες ο θεραπευόμενος έχει στην διάθεσή του, προκειμένου να τροποποιήσει την συμπεριφορά του και το συναίσθημά του

Σε δεύτερο στάδιο, το άτομο μαθαίνει να «αμφισβητεί» το περιεχόμενο των αυτόματων σκέψεων. Έτσι, ο φαύλος κύκλος διακόπτεται και η συμπεριφορά, το συναίσθημα και οι σωματικές αντιδράσεις τροποποιούνται. Το άτομο λοιπόν, ανακουφίζεται άμεσα από τα συμπτώματά του. Η θεραπεία, επιπρόσθετα, στοχεύει και στην αναγνώριση και τροποποίηση των βαθύτερων πεποιθήσεων του ατόμου, τα οποία, όπως αναφέρθηκε ανωτέρω, οδηγούν σε αρνητικές αυτόματες σκέψεις.

Η θεραπεία τον εφοδιάζει με εργαλεία, προκειμένου να αντιμετωπίζει τις καταστάσεις που ενδέχεται να τον δυσκολέψουν. Ας μην ξεχνάμε την παροιμία: «Δεν θα σου δώσω το ψάρι που θα φας, θα σε μάθω όμως να ψαρεύεις». Για αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο, ο θεραπευόμενος συμμετέχει ενεργά στην θεραπευτική διαδικασία και αναλαμβάνει να εφαρμόσει «εκεί έξω», τα εργαλεία που κατακτά μέσα στο θεραπευτικό πλαίσιο.

Η γνωσιακή – συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία είναι δομημένη και βραχυπρόθεσμη και συνήθως διαρκεί 15 – 20 συνεδρίες (12 εβδομάδες). Σύμφωνα με τα ερευνητικά δεδομένα, έχει εφαρμοσθεί με την μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία στην κατάθλιψη και τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές (κρίση πανικού, φοβίες, αγοραφοβία, ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή, αγχώδεις εκδηλώσεις), αλλά και ως βοηθητική θεραπεία για την αντιμετώπιση της κατάχρησης ουσιών και για την βελτίωση της συμμόρφωσης με την φαρμακευτική αγωγή.

----------


## agnostix

> πολυ δυνατο αρθρο, με προβληματισε εντονα!... ειδικα στο ότι πρεπει να μιλήσω σε κάποιον... αλλα ακομα φοβαμαι και δεν εχω εμπιστοσύνη σε κανεναν για να μιλήσω... θα πρεπει να το συζητησω με τον γιατρο μου αυτο στην επόμενη μας συναντηση!


Καλημερα Ρεα μου διαβασε αυτο...καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολο μας ειναι καμια φορα!!!!

Ψυχής Λόγος.

"Είναι κάποιες στιγμές στην θεραπεία που κυριολεκτικά σου κόβουν την ανάσα. Μια στιγμή από αυτές ήταν όταν γνώρισα και μπήκε στο γραφείο μου, η Ε. Παραπομπή από φίλη και συνάδελφο που θεώρησε ότι έπρεπε να με γνωρίσει και να την αναλάβω. Η Ε. ήταν συνομήλικη μου με το πιο κενό βλέμμα που έχω δει και ο πιο εύθραυστος άνθρωπος που έχω αντικρύσει. Σκέφτηκα ότι εδώ είμαστε στα πολύ δύσκολα, στα πολύ απαιτητικά. Ποτέ δεν ακολουθώ κανόνες στο πρώτο ραντεβού με θεραπευόμενο, αναλόγως με ότι νιώθω, πορεύομαι. Με την Ε. ένιωθα ότι χρειάζεται να ξεδιπλωθεί ,όσο μπορούσε χωρίς πολλές δικές μου ερωτήσεις. Έτσι έγινε. Στην πρώτη μας συνεδρία έμαθα ότι η Ε. μεγάλωσε με μια μητέρα "φαγωμένη" από την χρόνια κατάθλιψη της και ένα πατέρα πελαγωμένο και τρομοκρατημένο από την κατάθλιψη της συζύγου του. Είναι απίστευτο πως όταν μου μιλάει ο θεραπευόμενος μου είναι σαν να δημιουργείται μπροστά μου ένα θέατρο, ένα έργο με πρωταγωνιστή τον θεραπευόμενο και σιγά σιγά μπαίνουν και οι υπόλοιπες μορφές της ζωής του μέσα. Το βασικότερο συναίσθημα που χρωμάτισε την ύπαρξη της ήταν ο φόβος που μεταμορφώθηκε σε θυμό που μεταμορφώθηκε σε άγχος που μεταμορφώθηκε σε θλίψη. Στο τέλος εκδηλώθηκε αγχώδης κατάθλιψη. Η Ε. έπαιρνε αγχολυτικά και αντικαταθλιπτικά. Καθώς μου εξιστορούσε το προσωπικό της ταξίδι, σκεφτόμουν ότι έχω απέναντι μου έναν άνθρωπο που η ψυχή του έχει μεταμορφθωθεί 4 φορές, σαν να αλλάζεις το αίμα σου 4 φορές. Λογικό ήταν να μην άντεξε.
Με συμπάθησε και μπήκαμε σε θεραπεία, αλλά με τους δικούς της όρους. Για 3 μήνες με κρατούσε σε απόσταση, δεν άντεχε να έρχεται πολύ κοντά σε άνθρωπο, να εκτείθεται, να νιώθει ότι υπάρχει σε μια θεραπευτική σχέση που της έδειχνα την άνευ όρων αποδοχή μου και τον σεβασμό μου στην ύπαρξη της. Δεν το πίστευε, δεν με πίστευε, δεν πίστευε. Κάθε φορά που προσπαθούσα να εστιάσω στα συναισθήματα της, ξεγλιστρούσε σαν τον πιο επιδέξιο πολίστα από τον αντίπαλο του. Μάλλον σαν αντίπαλο με ένιωθε αλλά ερχόταν σε κάθε συνεδρία, πάντα στην ώρα της, πάντα εκεί απέναντι μου. Τρομερές εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις στην θεραπευτική της σχέση μαζί μου. Φοβόταν αλλά προσδοκούσε, ξέφευγε αλλά με τον καιρό χαλάρωνε τους ελιγμούς της, με κρατούσε σε απόσταση αλλά δεν έχανε ποτέ το ραντεβού της. Σκεφτόμουν, ότι οκ σιγά σιγά απομυθοποιεί ότι συναίσθημα νιώθει ότι μπορεί να την φάει. Και ξαφνικά μετά από 3.5 μήνες ανοίγουν οι ασκοί του Αιόλου και φτάνουμε σε μια κρίσιμη καμπή. Η Ε.ξαναμεταμόρφωσε την ψυχή της και βγήκε προς τα έξω και φάτσα κάρτα μπροστά μου όλος ο καταπιεσμένος θυμός. Όλα την ενοχλούσαν, η ανάλυση μου, οι ερμηνείες μου, εγώ. Γνωρίζοντας ότι μπορούσε να ανταπεξέλθει στην θεραπεία της και στην ύπαρξη της, την προκάλεσα να δει τις άμυνες της και να αφεθεί να δει ότι Μπορεί. Τρομερό ρίσκο, αλλά θεραπεία χωρίς ρίσκο δεν γίνεται. 'Εγινε έξαλλη και αποχώρησε από την θεραπευτική σχέση. Για 2 μήνες δεν είχα νέα της και ήξερα βαθιά μέσα μου πως τώρα χρειάζεται να σωπάσω, να περιμένω και να της έχω εμπιστοσύνη. Να συναισθανθεί τον εαυτό της, να συνειδητοποιήσει την δουλειά που έκανε και να Αποφασίσει. Αποφάσισε. Μετά από δύο μήνες ήρθε πίσω στο γραφείο. Περιμένοντας την το μόνο που σκεφτόμουν ήταν το βλέμμα της και ήλπιζα να μην δω το κενό που είχε την πρώτη φορά που την γνώρισα. Το κενό είχε αντικατασταθεί από θλίψη αλλά η σπίθα άρχισε σιγά σιγά να αχνοφαίνεται. Χάρηκα αλλά είχε δουλειά ακόμα. Το δεύτερο ρίσκο που θα πάρουμε είναι η διακοπή της συνταγογράφησης, όχι ακόμα αλλά σύντομα. Αφού επιβίωσε 4 μεταμορφώσεις και επέστρεψε για να αντιμετωπίσει και την 5η, νομίζω μπορεί και χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή"

( Eίναι δύσκολες οι θεραπείες γιατί δοκιμάζεσαι, πρώτα ως Άνθρωπος και μετά ως Θεραπεύτρια)

----------


## Nikolaoss

> http://www.iatronet.gr/sopsi/BiPolar_Book_GREEK_v8.pdf


Περιμένουμε και άρθρο για κατάθλιψη
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

oλα αυτα ειναι παρα πολα κ θα χρειαστουν ωρες μεχρι να τα κατανοησεις αυτος ειναι κ ο λογος που πολες φορες ο εξυπνος παγιδευεται μεσα στην εξυπναδα του κ ο χαζος ανοιγουν οι δυνατοτητες του μεσα απο τη χαζομαρα του (το ειπα πολυ σοφιστικε...) πρεπει να ασχολησαι χρονια για να τα κατανοησεις ολα αυτα για αυτο ακριβως κ αυτοι αυτο το εκαναν επαγγελμα γιατι σπουδασαν χρονια πανω σε αυτο το αντικειμενο...ετσι εμαθαν να μιλουν κ αυτη τη γλωσσα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Εχω και εγω μια ταινια να προτεινω, αρκετα πιστη στο αφορητο αισθημα που γεννα η καταθλιψη -http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1012729/

----------


## Nikolaoss

> Εχω και εγω μια ταινια να προτεινω, αρκετα πιστη στο αφορητο αισθημα που γεννα η καταθλιψη -http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1012729/


Δεν υπάρχει!
Μήπως έκανα κάποιο λάθος?????

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλημερα Ρεα μου διαβασε αυτο...καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολο μας ειναι καμια φορα!!!!
> 
> Ψυχής Λόγος.
> 
> "Είναι κάποιες στιγμές στην θεραπεία που κυριολεκτικά σου κόβουν την ανάσα. Μια στιγμή από αυτές ήταν όταν γνώρισα και μπήκε στο γραφείο μου, η Ε. Παραπομπή από φίλη και συνάδελφο που θεώρησε ότι έπρεπε να με γνωρίσει και να την αναλάβω. Η Ε. ήταν συνομήλικη μου με το πιο κενό βλέμμα που έχω δει και ο πιο εύθραυστος άνθρωπος που έχω αντικρύσει. Σκέφτηκα ότι εδώ είμαστε στα πολύ δύσκολα, στα πολύ απαιτητικά. Ποτέ δεν ακολουθώ κανόνες στο πρώτο ραντεβού με θεραπευόμενο, αναλόγως με ότι νιώθω, πορεύομαι. Με την Ε. ένιωθα ότι χρειάζεται να ξεδιπλωθεί ,όσο μπορούσε χωρίς πολλές δικές μου ερωτήσεις. Έτσι έγινε. Στην πρώτη μας συνεδρία έμαθα ότι η Ε. μεγάλωσε με μια μητέρα "φαγωμένη" από την χρόνια κατάθλιψη της και ένα πατέρα πελαγωμένο και τρομοκρατημένο από την κατάθλιψη της συζύγου του. Είναι απίστευτο πως όταν μου μιλάει ο θεραπευόμενος μου είναι σαν να δημιουργείται μπροστά μου ένα θέατρο, ένα έργο με πρωταγωνιστή τον θεραπευόμενο και σιγά σιγά μπαίνουν και οι υπόλοιπες μορφές της ζωής του μέσα. Το βασικότερο συναίσθημα που χρωμάτισε την ύπαρξη της ήταν ο φόβος που μεταμορφώθηκε σε θυμό που μεταμορφώθηκε σε άγχος που μεταμορφώθηκε σε θλίψη. Στο τέλος εκδηλώθηκε αγχώδης κατάθλιψη. Η Ε. έπαιρνε αγχολυτικά και αντικαταθλιπτικά. Καθώς μου εξιστορούσε το προσωπικό της ταξίδι, σκεφτόμουν ότι έχω απέναντι μου έναν άνθρωπο που η ψυχή του έχει μεταμορφθωθεί 4 φορές, σαν να αλλάζεις το αίμα σου 4 φορές. Λογικό ήταν να μην άντεξε.
> Με συμπάθησε και μπήκαμε σε θεραπεία, αλλά με τους δικούς της όρους. Για 3 μήνες με κρατούσε σε απόσταση, δεν άντεχε να έρχεται πολύ κοντά σε άνθρωπο, να εκτείθεται, να νιώθει ότι υπάρχει σε μια θεραπευτική σχέση που της έδειχνα την άνευ όρων αποδοχή μου και τον σεβασμό μου στην ύπαρξη της. Δεν το πίστευε, δεν με πίστευε, δεν πίστευε. Κάθε φορά που προσπαθούσα να εστιάσω στα συναισθήματα της, ξεγλιστρούσε σαν τον πιο επιδέξιο πολίστα από τον αντίπαλο του. Μάλλον σαν αντίπαλο με ένιωθε αλλά ερχόταν σε κάθε συνεδρία, πάντα στην ώρα της, πάντα εκεί απέναντι μου. Τρομερές εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις στην θεραπευτική της σχέση μαζί μου. Φοβόταν αλλά προσδοκούσε, ξέφευγε αλλά με τον καιρό χαλάρωνε τους ελιγμούς της, με κρατούσε σε απόσταση αλλά δεν έχανε ποτέ το ραντεβού της. Σκεφτόμουν, ότι οκ σιγά σιγά απομυθοποιεί ότι συναίσθημα νιώθει ότι μπορεί να την φάει. Και ξαφνικά μετά από 3.5 μήνες ανοίγουν οι ασκοί του Αιόλου και φτάνουμε σε μια κρίσιμη καμπή. Η Ε.ξαναμεταμόρφωσε την ψυχή της και βγήκε προς τα έξω και φάτσα κάρτα μπροστά μου όλος ο καταπιεσμένος θυμός. Όλα την ενοχλούσαν, η ανάλυση μου, οι ερμηνείες μου, εγώ. Γνωρίζοντας ότι μπορούσε να ανταπεξέλθει στην θεραπεία της και στην ύπαρξη της, την προκάλεσα να δει τις άμυνες της και να αφεθεί να δει ότι Μπορεί. Τρομερό ρίσκο, αλλά θεραπεία χωρίς ρίσκο δεν γίνεται. 'Εγινε έξαλλη και αποχώρησε από την θεραπευτική σχέση. Για 2 μήνες δεν είχα νέα της και ήξερα βαθιά μέσα μου πως τώρα χρειάζεται να σωπάσω, να περιμένω και να της έχω εμπιστοσύνη. Να συναισθανθεί τον εαυτό της, να συνειδητοποιήσει την δουλειά που έκανε και να Αποφασίσει. Αποφάσισε. Μετά από δύο μήνες ήρθε πίσω στο γραφείο. Περιμένοντας την το μόνο που σκεφτόμουν ήταν το βλέμμα της και ήλπιζα να μην δω το κενό που είχε την πρώτη φορά που την γνώρισα. Το κενό είχε αντικατασταθεί από θλίψη αλλά η σπίθα άρχισε σιγά σιγά να αχνοφαίνεται. Χάρηκα αλλά είχε δουλειά ακόμα. Το δεύτερο ρίσκο που θα πάρουμε είναι η διακοπή της συνταγογράφησης, όχι ακόμα αλλά σύντομα. Αφού επιβίωσε 4 μεταμορφώσεις και επέστρεψε για να αντιμετωπίσει και την 5η, νομίζω μπορεί και χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή"
> 
> ( Eίναι δύσκολες οι θεραπείες γιατί δοκιμάζεσαι, πρώτα ως Άνθρωπος και μετά ως Θεραπεύτρια)


καλημερα agnostix... διάβασα με πολυ προσοχή αυτο που μου εστειλες, ειδικα για τις μεταμορφωσεις, ταυτίζομαι απόλυτα!!... με βοηθας πάρα πολύ ... το ενδιαφερον σου ειναι δωρο για εμενα, ... ήθελα να σε ρωτησω τι γινεται με τον αγαπημενο σου... είχες καποια επικοινωνία, σας σκεφτομαι πολυ συχνα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εχω και εγω μια ταινια να προτεινω, αρκετα πιστη στο αφορητο αισθημα που γεννα η καταθλιψη -http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1012729/


είναι μεσα στην λίστα που ειχε γραψει η agnostix πριν λίγο καιρο, την εχω αποθηκευση και την χρησιμοποιω, εχω δει καποιες καταπληκτικες ταινίες απο την λίστα της 

agnostix agnostix είναι συνδεδεμένοι τώρα
Senior Member
Ημ. Εγγραφής
Aug 2015
Μηνύματα
119
ICPS banner
Βρηκα μια λιστα ταινιων για την καταθλιψη αν εχετε δει καποια απο αυτες κ σας αρεσε να μου πειτε...
Clinical depression

It's a Wonderful Life (1946)
The Wrong Man (1957)
The Fire Within (1963)
Interiors (1978)
Ordinary People (1980)
Dead Ringers (1988)
An Angel at My Table (1990)
Leaving Las Vegas (1995)
Sue (1997)
The Butcher Boy (1997)
What Dreams May Come (1998)
Rushmore (1998)
Girl, Interrupted (1999)
American Beauty (1999)
The Virgin Suicides (1999)
On the Edge (2001)
Prozac Nation (2001)
The Royal Tenenbaums (2001)
About a Boy (2002)
Love Liza (2002)
The Hours (2002)
House of Sand and Fog (2003)
The Butterfly Effect (2004)
The Assassination of Richard Nixon (2004)
Little Miss Sunshine (2006)
Wristcutters: A Love Story (2006)
Goodbye Solo (2008)
A Single Man (2009)
Antichrist (2009)
Helen (2009)
My Suicide (2009)
Shrink (2009)
Veronika Decides to Die (2009)
It's Kind of a Funny Story (2010)
Winter's Bone (2010)
Chatroom (2010)
Detachment (2011)
Melancholia (2011)
Suicide Room (2011)
I Melt with You (2011)
Oslo, 31. august (2011)
We Have a Pope (2011)
The Beaver (2011)
Tsure ga Utsu ni Narimashite (My SO Has Depression) (2011)
The Perks of Being a Wallflower (2012) (Major depression with psychotic features)
Call Me Crazy: A Five Film (2013)
Side Effects (2013)
Two Days, One Night (2014)
Cake (2014)
Inside Out (2015)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

απο αυτες εχω δει και προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα
What Dreams May Come (1998) την ειχα δει παλια θελω να την ξαναδω γιατι δεν την πολυθυμαμαι
Girl, Interrupted (1999)οκ κλασσικη ταινιαρα, απο την πρωτη φορα που την ειδα ...μαστ για οποια δεν την εχει δει
American Beauty (1999)- εχω ερωτα με αυτην την ταινια... την εχω δει πάνω απο 5 φορες και καθε φορα σου δίνει και κατι διαφορετικο, πραγματικα αριστουργημα
The Hours (2002)
Little Miss Sunshine (2006) η αγαπημενη μου  :Smile:  την ειδα και ξετρελάθηκα... τα λέει όλα αυτη η ταινια!!!!
Melancholia (2011)
I Melt with You (2011)
Side Effects (2013) αυτες εχω δει μεχρι στιγμης...και ναι ειναι όλες κατ εμε πολυ καλες!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

θελω να βαλω και μια αλλη που θεωρω πολυ κορυφαια ταινια
as good as it gets... ΛΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΟΟΟΟΛΥ ΓΕΛΙΟ!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> *Η κρίσιμη καμπή στο ταξίδι μου με τη διπολική*
> Δεν ανήκω σε εκείνους για τους οποίους η διάγνωση της διπολικής ήταν ανακούφιση. Ήμουν συντετριμμένη. Εκείνα τα χρόνια, δεν υπήρχαν διαθέσιμες θετικές ή ελπιδοφόρες πληροφορίες για τη διπολική. Ό,τι διάβαζα, έλεγε ότι η διπολική είναι κάτι τρομερό που χειροτερεύει όσο περνάει ο καιρός. Αρνιόμουν να δεχθώ την κατάσταση, επειδή στο μυαλό μου το να έχεις διπολική σήμαινε ότι είσαι καταδικασμένος να ζεις σε κάποιο ίδρυμα, όπως στην ταινία Η φωλιά το κούκου. Ο ψυχοθεραπευτής με βοήθησε να βρω στοιχεία που ακύρωναν την αντίληψή μου αυτή. Για παράδειγμα, μου είπε ότι σχεδόν κανείς με διπολική δε ζει σε ίδρυμα. Μου είπε επίσης ότι, μέσα στα χρόνια που δούλευε, η εμπειρία της έλεγε ότι οι άνθρωποι που έκαναν θεραπεία έγιναν καλύτερα και όχι χειρότερα. Αυτό το νοητικό σχήμα με βοήθησε να αποκτήσω μια ισορροπημένη νοοτροπία για την κατάσταση. Συνειδητοποίησα ότι, αν και το ότι έχω διπολική σημαίνει ότι έχω κάποιους περιορισμούς, θα μπορέσω να ζήσω τη ζωή που θα ήθελα. Με αυτή την πεποίθηση, μπόρεσα να δεχθώ τη διαγνωσή μου και να αφοσιωθώ στην ανάρρωσή μου, αλλά και να επιδιώξω στόχους όπως το να γυρίσω στις σπουδές μου και να γίνω κι εγώ ψυχοθεραπεύτρια.
> 
> Εδώ το φυλλάδιο επεξεργασίας ενός νοητικού σχήματος
> http://infosheets.mindovermood.com/0...nalUseOnly.pdf


αυτο είναι σαν το παραπάνω κειμενο...το οποιο σιγουρα θα το χρησιμοποιήσω ...σαν ημερολόγιο ...θα με βοηθησει πολυ να τακτοποιω τις σκεψεις μου, γιατι η αληθια ειμαι πάντα κάπως υπερβολικη και δραμματοποιω καταστασεις, και αυτο με κανει να χανω τα πραγματικά μεγεθη ...πολυ χρήσιμο και σκοπευω να το αυτοματοποιήσω στον τροπο σκεψης μου, θα με βοηθησει να βγω απο την καταθλιψη... :Wink:

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν δεν εμφανιζει την ιστοσελιδα, λεγεται Helen, 2009 βγηκε. Καλη προβολη :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## orestiss

http://web4health.info/el/answers/bipolar-depr-thou.htm 

Κατάθλιψη και λάθη στη σκέψη

----------


## agnostix

> καλημερα agnostix... διάβασα με πολυ προσοχή αυτο που μου εστειλες, ειδικα για τις μεταμορφωσεις, ταυτίζομαι απόλυτα!!... με βοηθας πάρα πολύ ... το ενδιαφερον σου ειναι δωρο για εμενα, ... ήθελα να σε ρωτησω τι γινεται με τον αγαπημενο σου... είχες καποια επικοινωνία, σας σκεφτομαι πολυ συχνα


με βοηθας πάρα πολύ ... το ενδιαφερον σου ειναι δωρο για εμενα
Nα ξερες ποσο χαιρομαι για αυτο που λες,περνω κ εγω μεγαλυτερη δυναμη να το συννεχισω λοιπον  :Smile: 
Mε τον καλο μου τωρα κ ευχαριστω που με ρωτας, κραταμε επαφη περιορισμενη ομως.Μου ειπε κανα 2 φορες πως ειναι παλι χαλια γιατι θελει(θελει πραγματικα?δεν νομιζω αλλα αυτο αισθανεται κ το σεβομαι)να σταματησει απο την δουλεια ομως τα αφεντικα κανουν οτι δεν καταλαβαινουν.Ισως θεωρει οτι δεν θα τα καταφερει οτι ειναι αναξιος οτι οτι ποιος ξερει τι νιωθει μεσα του κ πιστευει οτι πρεπει να φυγει.Εγω ξερω ομως τις ικανοτητες κ τις δυνατοτητες του κ σιγουρα το εχουν δει κ εκεινοι κ σαν να μην του εδωσαν σημασια.Αλλη μια φορα με ρωτησε τι κανω κ εγω ηθελε να μαθει τα νεα μου κ οταν του το γυρισα στο πως ειναι εκεινος μου πε πως αυτη την φορα ηθελε να μαθει μονο για μενα κ πως εκεινος βαρεθηκε να λεει πως δεν ειναι καλα.Του ζητησα να βρεθουμε οπωσδηποτε καποια στιγμη αλλωστε το ζηταει η ψυχη μου κ εμενα γιατι ειναι διαφορετικο να μιλας με καποιον πισω απο μια οθονη.Και μαζι μου πλεον δεν χρειαζεται να υπαρχουν μασκες,με τον χωρισμο μας ειχαμε κ οι δυο την ευκαιρια να ανοιξουμε βαθυτερα τις ψυχες μας κ οι δυο πραγμα που δεν το καναμε 2,5 χρονια που ειμασταν μαζι.Και τελος τον εχω ευχαριστησει που μου εμπιστευτηκε τοτε αυτο το συναισθηματικο κενο που νιωθει,τον διαβεβαιωσα πως αυτο που με ριχνει δεν ειναι η κατασταση του,γιατι σε μενα υπαρχει κ το συναισθημα της ελπιδας(κατι που λειπει απο κεινον) οτι αν το θελησει υπαρχουν τροποι να απαλλαχτει απο αυτο,με ριχνει ομως αυτη μας η αποσταση που κραταει κ ο χρονος που περναει μοιαζει να γινε ο χειροτερος μου εχθρος.Μου ειπε λοιπον να μην αγχωνομαι κ πιστευει πως θα τα πουμε συντομα.Το ελπιζω κ εγω αλλωστε δεν θα τον δεσμευσω σε κατι ομως εστω μια φορα μετα απο ολα τα γεγονοτα για μενα ειναι απαραιτητο κ νομιζω κ για εκεινον,χωρις αισθημα ντροπης ειδικα μαζι μου δεν θα πρεπει να νιωθει ετσι αφου κ εγω τα χω τα θεματακια μου γιαυτο μπορω κ να νιωσω  :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

> http://web4health.info/el/answers/bipolar-depr-thou.htm 
> 
> Κατάθλιψη και λάθη στη σκέψη


Ευχαριστουμε Ορεστη  :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

> Αν δεν εμφανιζει την ιστοσελιδα, λεγεται Helen, 2009 βγηκε. Καλη προβολη


Mπαινει κ αυτο στην λιστα,μη σου πω να το δω κ σημερα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agnostix

> αυτο είναι σαν το παραπάνω κειμενο...το οποιο σιγουρα θα το χρησιμοποιήσω ...σαν ημερολόγιο ...θα με βοηθησει πολυ να τακτοποιω τις σκεψεις μου, γιατι η αληθια ειμαι πάντα κάπως υπερβολικη και δραμματοποιω καταστασεις, και αυτο με κανει να χανω τα πραγματικά μεγεθη ...πολυ χρήσιμο και σκοπευω να το αυτοματοποιήσω στον τροπο σκεψης μου, θα με βοηθησει να βγω απο την καταθλιψη...


Nαι Ρεα μου ειναι η συννεχεια του παραπανω κειμενου  :Wink:

----------


## agnostix

> θελω να βαλω και μια αλλη που θεωρω πολυ κορυφαια ταινια
> as good as it gets... ΛΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΟΟΟΟΛΥ ΓΕΛΙΟ!!!



Eτσι να ψυχαγωγηθουμε κιολας...αμ πως!!!!!!

----------


## agnostix



----------


## agnostix

O Διαλογισμός του ενός λεπτού!

Μια πολύ καλή τεχνική χαλάρωσης κι αυτοσυγκέντρωσης, για αντιμετώπιση του άγχους και της νευρικότητας, αναζωογόνηση και πνευματική διαύγεια.

----------


## agnostix

Ψυχοσωματικές τεχνικές, σκέψεις και σχέσεις που μας ηρεμούν.

http://www.psychologyhealth.gr/Press..._gia_Chalarosi

----------


## agnostix



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Mπαινει κ αυτο στην λιστα,μη σου πω να το δω κ σημερα


εχω δηλιμα...εχει sex and the city... ή να δω κ εγω το helen? ... ποιοτητα ή παπουτσια???

----------


## elis

το πιο σημαντικο ειναι το θελω να το κανω και το πωσ θα γινει αυτα ειναι τα σημαντικα
αμα σου πουνε το πωσ και σιγα σιγα λειτουργησεισ μετα το βρισκεισ το δικο σου τροπο

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 


καπως έτσι συμβαινει καθε φορα που εχω γενικη καθαριοτητα στο σπίτι :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agnostix

> εχω δηλιμα...εχει sex and the city... ή να δω κ εγω το helen? ... ποιοτητα ή παπουτσια???


 Μακαρι να χεις παντα τετοιου ειδους διλημματα !!!!

----------


## agnostix

> το πιο σημαντικο ειναι το θελω να το κανω και το πωσ θα γινει αυτα ειναι τα σημαντικα
> αμα σου πουνε το πωσ και σιγα σιγα λειτουργησεισ μετα το βρισκεισ το δικο σου τροπο


Ετσι...η δυναμη της θελησης ειναι πρωτα οπως το λες!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> με βοηθας πάρα πολύ ... το ενδιαφερον σου ειναι δωρο για εμενα
> Nα ξερες ποσο χαιρομαι για αυτο που λες,περνω κ εγω μεγαλυτερη δυναμη να το συννεχισω λοιπον 
> Mε τον καλο μου τωρα κ ευχαριστω που με ρωτας, κραταμε επαφη περιορισμενη ομως.Μου ειπε κανα 2 φορες πως ειναι παλι χαλια γιατι θελει(θελει πραγματικα?δεν νομιζω αλλα αυτο αισθανεται κ το σεβομαι)να σταματησει απο την δουλεια ομως τα αφεντικα κανουν οτι δεν καταλαβαινουν.Ισως θεωρει οτι δεν θα τα καταφερει οτι ειναι αναξιος οτι οτι ποιος ξερει τι νιωθει μεσα του κ πιστευει οτι πρεπει να φυγει.Εγω ξερω ομως τις ικανοτητες κ τις δυνατοτητες του κ σιγουρα το εχουν δει κ εκεινοι κ σαν να μην του εδωσαν σημασια.Αλλη μια φορα με ρωτησε τι κανω κ εγω ηθελε να μαθει τα νεα μου κ οταν του το γυρισα στο πως ειναι εκεινος μου πε πως αυτη την φορα ηθελε να μαθει μονο για μενα κ πως εκεινος βαρεθηκε να λεει πως δεν ειναι καλα.Του ζητησα να βρεθουμε οπωσδηποτε καποια στιγμη αλλωστε το ζηταει η ψυχη μου κ εμενα γιατι ειναι διαφορετικο να μιλας με καποιον πισω απο μια οθονη.Και μαζι μου πλεον δεν χρειαζεται να υπαρχουν μασκες,με τον χωρισμο μας ειχαμε κ οι δυο την ευκαιρια να ανοιξουμε βαθυτερα τις ψυχες μας κ οι δυο πραγμα που δεν το καναμε 2,5 χρονια που ειμασταν μαζι.Και τελος τον εχω ευχαριστησει που μου εμπιστευτηκε τοτε αυτο το συναισθηματικο κενο που νιωθει,τον διαβεβαιωσα πως αυτο που με ριχνει δεν ειναι η κατασταση του,γιατι σε μενα υπαρχει κ το συναισθημα της ελπιδας(κατι που λειπει απο κεινον) οτι αν το θελησει υπαρχουν τροποι να απαλλαχτει απο αυτο,με ριχνει ομως αυτη μας η αποσταση που κραταει κ ο χρονος που περναει μοιαζει να γινε ο χειροτερος μου εχθρος.Μου ειπε λοιπον να μην αγχωνομαι κ πιστευει πως θα τα πουμε συντομα.Το ελπιζω κ εγω αλλωστε δεν θα τον δεσμευσω σε κατι ομως εστω μια φορα μετα απο ολα τα γεγονοτα για μενα ειναι απαραιτητο κ νομιζω κ για εκεινον,χωρις αισθημα ντροπης ειδικα μαζι μου δεν θα πρεπει να νιωθει ετσι αφου κ εγω τα χω τα θεματακια μου γιαυτο μπορω κ να νιωσω


χμμ...μαλλον περιμενει να γινει καλα για να σε δει. γι αυτο το αποφευγει... το ξέρει οτι εσυ δεν τον αντιμετωπίζεις σαν καταθλιψη, αλλα αισθανεται την αναγκη να κρυβετε απο εσενα..ξερει οτι ξερεις οτι εχει πρόβλημα και αυτο τον κανει να απομακρυνεται... δεν θελει να σου "κλαιγεται" συνεχεια, απο την αλλη η αρρωστια του του εχει πάρει τον ρολο του αντρα στην σχεση σας...που μπορει να τελειωσε αλλα στην ουσια δεν τελειωσε . δεν κανει ψυχοθεραπεια ουτε παιρνει χαπια, εχει πέσει στην ιδια παγιδα που ειχα πεσει και εγω "θα το αντιμετωπίσω μονος μου, δεν εχω τιποτα, θα μου περασει"
agnostix νομιζω οτι ήρθε η ωρα να επιστρατευσουμε τα μεγαλα κολπα. Για να τον δεις θα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις καποια τεχνασματα, αλλιως θα αργησει πολυ να καταλαβει οτι μονος του δεν θα τα καταφερει, και μεχρι τοτε μπορει να χασει και την δουλεια του και τα πραγματα να γινουν πολυ πιο δυσκολα για εκεινον.

----------


## agnostix

Για τους ανθρώπους που έχουν καταθλιψη αλλα δεν θέλουν να επισκεφτούν εναν ειδικό.

Συχνα ατομα μου εκφράζουν το αγχος και την αγωνία τους για μια επίσκεψη σε κάποιον ειδικό. Ιδιαίτερα για ασχημη διάθεση, ατονία, θλίψη, μελαγχολία, αυτο που εμεις ονομάζουμε καταθλιψη.

Αυτο που πιστεύουν για μας τους ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας ειναι πολλα και διαφορα. Φράσεις οπως: "τι να μου πει κι αυτός;" "Θα μου πει να μη στεναχωριέμαι, να βγω, να κανω φίλους, να συνεχίσω την ζωή μου", "μου τα λεει και η μανα μου, οι φιλοι μου".

Δεν ξερω ποιοι ειδικοί τα λενε αυτα. Η ψυχοθεραπεία ομως απέχει έτη φωτός απο αυτο. Επικεντρώνεται στις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα. Τις διαστρεβλώσεις που κανει καποιος και την ελλειψη εκλογίκευσης. Τον εναλλακτικό τροπο αντίληψης και τις μαθημένες συμπεριφορές που δεν οδηγούν σε ωφέλιμο αποτέλεσμα.

Ο ειδικός πρεπει να καθοδηγεί και να μην συμβουλεύει. Δεν ειναι το ζητούμενο να πει την γνωμη του. Δεν κρίνει ουτε χαρακτηρίζει. Αν ενας ειδικός σας πει "βρες κάποιον άλλον", "μην στεναχωριέσαι, μην ανησυχείς" και αλλα σχετικά τοτε ξανασκεφτείτε το.

Να γνωρίζετε οτι ο ειδικός ειναι ανθρωπος. Το πιθανότερο ειναι οτι εχει περάσει ανάλογα συναισθήματα με εσάς. Ειχε ανάλογες σκέψεις και πιθανον εμπειρίες. Ίσως ο λόγος που δεν έμεινε σε αυτο το σημείο για όσο διάστημα μείνατε εσείς ειναι επειδη ξερει την θεωρία και την χρησιμοποιεί για να μην υπερβάλει και να εκλογικεύει πιο γρήγορα και εύκολα τις καταστάσεις.

Αν και εςεις θέλετε να μάθετε εναν τροπο δώστε μια ευκαιρία στον εαυτο σας.

----------


## agnostix

> χμμ...μαλλον περιμενει να γινει καλα για να σε δει. γι αυτο το αποφευγει... το ξέρει οτι εσυ δεν τον αντιμετωπίζεις σαν καταθλιψη, αλλα αισθανεται την αναγκη να κρυβετε απο εσενα..ξερει οτι ξερεις οτι εχει πρόβλημα και αυτο τον κανει να απομακρυνεται... δεν θελει να σου "κλαιγεται" συνεχεια, απο την αλλη η αρρωστια του του εχει πάρει τον ρολο του αντρα στην σχεση σας...που μπορει να τελειωσε αλλα στην ουσια δεν τελειωσε . δεν κανει ψυχοθεραπεια ουτε παιρνει χαπια, εχει πέσει στην ιδια παγιδα που ειχα πεσει και εγω "θα το αντιμετωπίσω μονος μου, δεν εχω τιποτα, θα μου περασει"
> agnostix νομιζω οτι ήρθε η ωρα να επιστρατευσουμε τα μεγαλα κολπα. Για να τον δεις θα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις καποια τεχνασματα, αλλιως θα αργησει πολυ να καταλαβει οτι μονος του δεν θα τα καταφερει, και μεχρι τοτε μπορει να χασει και την δουλεια του και τα πραγματα να γινουν πολυ πιο δυσκολα για εκεινον.


Να βρω κινητρα δλδ..τι ομως?Μου ειπε πως ειναι σε περιεργη φαση τωρα ομως πιστευει οτι θα τα πουμε συντομα..θα κανω λιγο υπομονη ακομα,δεν ξερω δεν θελω να τον πιεσω απο την αλλη ομως...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο που το συμπερανες οτι ο ειδικος καθοδηγει δε μπορω να καταλαβω ο φρουντ ειχε πει οτι ο ψυχαναλυτης πρεπει να ναι ανεκφραστος σαν καθρεφτης κ να διχνει οτι του δειχνουν.. αυτο δε λεγετε καθοδηγιση αλλα μιμηση δε μπορες να πεισεις καπιον που ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ να κανει κατι να το κανει ισα ισα η πολυ επιμονη κανει τους ανθρωπους αντιδραστικους μεχρι τωρα μονο 2 ανθρωποι μου εχουν μιλησει ανοιχτα για αυτο που λεω ο πρτος ηταν ενας φιλος μου που σπουδαζε στην αγγλια ψυχολογια κ μια φοιτητρια που συναντησα σε ενα φορουμ.ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ *ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ*

----------


## agnostix

> απο που το συμπερανες οτι ο ειδικος καθοδηγει δε μπορω να καταλαβω ο φρουντ ειχε πει οτι ο ψυχαναλυτης πρεπει να ναι ανεκφραστος σαν καθρεφτης κ να διχνει οτι του δειχνουν.. αυτο δε λεγετε καθοδηγιση αλλα μιμηση δε μπορες να πεισεις καπιον που ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ να κανει κατι να το κανει ισα ισα η πολυ επιμονη κανει τους ανθρωπους αντιδραστικους μεχρι τωρα μονο 2 ανθρωποι μου εχουν μιλησει ανοιχτα για αυτο που λεω ο πρτος ηταν ενας φιλος μου που σπουδαζε στην αγγλια ψυχολογια κ μια φοιτητρια που συναντησα σε ενα φορουμ.ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ *ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ*


Να ξερεις αλεξανδρε πως δεν τα γραφω προσωπικα εγω,αυτα που αναρτω,δεν ειμαι καν ειδικος ψυχικης υγειας,τα βρισκω ομως απο τις σελιδες που εχουν καποιοι ειδικοι.
Δεν ειμαι αρμοδια στο να απαντησω αν η λεξη καθοδηγει ηταν σωστη..εσυ εμεινες σε αυτο κ εγω στα υπολοιπα... να μην συμβουλεύει. Δεν ειναι το ζητούμενο να πει την γνωμη του. Δεν κρίνει ουτε χαρακτηρίζει. Αν ενας ειδικός σας πει "βρες κάποιον άλλον", "μην στεναχωριέσαι, μην ανησυχείς" και αλλα σχετικά τοτε ξανασκεφτείτε το.

----------


## agnostix

> απο που το συμπερανες οτι ο ειδικος καθοδηγει δε μπορω να καταλαβω ο φρουντ ειχε πει οτι ο ψυχαναλυτης πρεπει να ναι ανεκφραστος σαν καθρεφτης κ να διχνει οτι του δειχνουν.. αυτο δε λεγετε καθοδηγιση αλλα μιμηση δε μπορες να πεισεις καπιον που ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ να κανει κατι να το κανει ισα ισα η πολυ επιμονη κανει τους ανθρωπους αντιδραστικους μεχρι τωρα μονο 2 ανθρωποι μου εχουν μιλησει ανοιχτα για αυτο που λεω ο πρτος ηταν ενας φιλος μου που σπουδαζε στην αγγλια ψυχολογια κ μια φοιτητρια που συναντησα σε ενα φορουμ.ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ *ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ*


Να ξερεις αλεξανδρε πως δεν τα γραφω προσωπικα εγω,αυτα που αναρτω,δεν ειμαι καν ειδικος ψυχικης υγειας,τα βρισκω ομως απο τις σελιδες που εχουν καποιοι ειδικοι.
Δεν ειμαι αρμοδια στο να απαντησω αν η λεξη καθοδηγει ηταν σωστη..εσυ εμεινες σε αυτο κ εγω στα υπολοιπα... να μην συμβουλεύει. Δεν ειναι το ζητούμενο να πει την γνωμη του. Δεν κρίνει ουτε χαρακτηρίζει. Αν ενας ειδικός σας πει "βρες κάποιον άλλον", "μην στεναχωριέσαι, μην ανησυχείς" και αλλα σχετικά τοτε ξανασκεφτείτε το. Δηλαδη αλλαξτε ειδικο..εγω αυτο καταλαβα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν το πας ετσι ομως με το βρειτε καπιον αλλον θα του ερθουν κ αυτουνου πελατες με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο αρα εμενα αυτο πιο πολυ σαν τρικ μου ακουγεται.
αν λενε ολοι βρειτε καπιον αλλον θα κανουν απλα αλαξιες τους πελατες τους.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Να βρω κινητρα δλδ..τι ομως?Μου ειπε πως ειναι σε περιεργη φαση τωρα ομως πιστευει οτι θα τα πουμε συντομα..θα κανω λιγο υπομονη ακομα,δεν ξερω δεν θελω να τον πιεσω απο την αλλη ομως...


οπως σου εχω ήδη πει ζω απομονωμένη. από όλες μου τις φίλες ..κράτησα 1.. πολύ παλια φίλη, η οποία δεν έχει ιδέα για την αρρωστια μου, παρόλο που μιλάμε καθημερινα στο τηλέφωνο, δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα... την έχω κρατήσει για αυτόν τον λόγο. όταν μιλάω μαζί της αισθάνομαι φυσιολογική. 
μου ζητάει μονίμως βοηθεια για τα χαζοερωτικά της, και καθε μου λέξη την υπολογίζει σαν να της μιλάει καποια γκουρού του ερωτα. μου αρεσει να την βοηθαω, να ξεχνάω τα δικά μου... και με κάποιο τροπο...βοηθ'οντας τα δικά της θέματα.. βοηθάω και εμενα.
περίπου όπως συμβαινει και εδω..αλλα εδω είμαι εγω...αλλα απο την αλλη κανεις δεν ξερει ποια είμαι οποτε μπορω ελευθερα να ειμαι εγω. αλλα καθε φορα που προσπαθω να βοηθησω καποιον τελικα βοηθαω και εμενα.
εσυ οταν ξεκινησε το πρόβλημα με τον φίλο σου πήγες σε ειδικο για να τον βοηθησεις.

αυτο που θελω να πω, ο καταθλιπτικος σε αρνηση, νιωθει καλα οταν βοηθαει...γιατι ξεχναει τα δικα του και δινεται ολοκληρος σε καποιο αλλο προβλημα. αυτο ισως τον κινητοποιησει...μπορει να του ειναι δυσκολο να δει μια πρωην και πολυ σημαντικη γυναικα της ζωής του γιατι θα δει την αληθεια της καταστασης του...αλλα... θα ετρεχε για να βοηθησει ενα ...ερηπιο..ποσο μαλλον αν το ερηπιο αυτο.. ήταν μια γυναικα που λατρευει...πως το βλέπεις το θεμα ως εδω? βγαζω καποιο νοημα?

----------


## agnostix

> αν το πας ετσι ομως με το βρειτε καπιον αλλον θα του ερθουν κ αυτουνου πελατες με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο αρα εμενα αυτο πιο πολυ σαν τρικ μου ακουγεται.
> αν λενε ολοι βρειτε καπιον αλλον θα κανουν απλα αλαξιες τους πελατες τους.


Νομιζω θελει να πει,πως σε περιπτωση που καποιος εχει μια ερωτικη απογητευση,η εναν προβληματικο γαμο,σχεση κτλπ κ ο ειδικος σου λεει τις φρασεις "βρες καποιον αλλον" "μην στεναχωριεσαι","μην ανησυχεις" κτλπ τα φερει ως παραδειγμα για να σου πει πως μαλλον δεν ειναι κ τοσο καταλληλος για να σε αναλαβει γιατι ο ρολος του δεν ειναι να σε συμβουλευσει αλλα ολα τα αλλα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το να δηλωνεις οτι δεν ειναι καταληλος για ενα πραγμα αυτο λεγετε στρατηγικη.
θα ηταν πιο αποστομωτικο να ελεγες ναι αυτο ακριβως κανουν οι ψυχαναλυτες για να ειναι ο αλλος σα να συνομιλει καπιος με τον εαυτο του οπως μου ελεγε κ μια φοιτητρια σε αλλο επεισοδειο..αλλα θα μου πεις τωρα οτι δε τα γραφεις προσωπικα ολα αυτα.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αν το πας ετσι ομως με το βρειτε καπιον αλλον θα του ερθουν κ αυτουνου πελατες με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο αρα εμενα αυτο πιο πολυ σαν τρικ μου ακουγεται.
> αν λενε ολοι βρειτε καπιον αλλον θα κανουν απλα αλαξιες τους πελατες τους.


βρε αλεξανδρε το ιδιο πραγμα που ειπες πριν σου λέει , οτι ο γιατρος ΔΕΝ πρεπει να καθοδηγει με αυτον τον τροπο και τωρα διαφωνεις ακομα και με την δικη σου αποψη μονο και μόνο για να διαφωνήσεις... πες ενα μπραβο στην κοπέλα που εφαγε τόσες ωρες να κατσει να βρει όλα αυτα για χαρη μας τουλάχιστον!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καταρχην εγω δεν ειμαι τοσο καλος στα λογοπαιγνια ενα αυτο κ δευτερο αν καταφερεις να βγαλεις εμενα λαθος θα παραχωρισω το λογο σε αλλους αρα μη πεδευεσαι τζαμπα γιατι στο τελος θα κανεις μια τρυπα στο νερο...αντι λοιπον να ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΑΣΑΦΕΙΕΣ που γραφω για υποστηριξεις τα επιχειρηματα σου ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ Κ *ΑΠΑΝΤΑ* ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΩ.

Ο ψυχαναλυτής θα πρέπει να είναι εντελώς ανέκφραστος προς τον ασθενή και -όπως ένας καθρέφτης- δεν θα πρέπει να δείχνει τίποτε άλλο πέρα από αυτό που του δείχνουν.
Sigmund Freud

κ αμα τωρα απαντησεις σφυρα μου...

----------


## agnostix

> οπως σου εχω ήδη πει ζω απομονωμένη. από όλες μου τις φίλες ..κράτησα 1.. πολύ παλια φίλη, η οποία δεν έχει ιδέα για την αρρωστια μου, παρόλο που μιλάμε καθημερινα στο τηλέφωνο, δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα... την έχω κρατήσει για αυτόν τον λόγο. όταν μιλάω μαζί της αισθάνομαι φυσιολογική. 
> μου ζητάει μονίμως βοηθεια για τα χαζοερωτικά της, και καθε μου λέξη την υπολογίζει σαν να της μιλάει καποια γκουρού του ερωτα. μου αρεσει να την βοηθαω, να ξεχνάω τα δικά μου... και με κάποιο τροπο...βοηθ'οντας τα δικά της θέματα.. βοηθάω και εμενα.
> περίπου όπως συμβαινει και εδω..αλλα εδω είμαι εγω...αλλα απο την αλλη κανεις δεν ξερει ποια είμαι οποτε μπορω ελευθερα να ειμαι εγω. αλλα καθε φορα που προσπαθω να βοηθησω καποιον τελικα βοηθαω και εμενα.
> εσυ οταν ξεκινησε το πρόβλημα με τον φίλο σου πήγες σε ειδικο για να τον βοηθησεις.
> 
> αυτο που θελω να πω, ο καταθλιπτικος σε αρνηση, νιωθει καλα οταν βοηθαει...γιατι ξεχναει τα δικα του και δινεται ολοκληρος σε καποιο αλλο προβλημα. αυτο ισως τον κινητοποιησει...μπορει να του ειναι δυσκολο να δει μια πρωην και πολυ σημαντικη γυναικα της ζωής του γιατι θα δει την αληθεια της καταστασης του...αλλα... θα ετρεχε για να βοηθησει ενα ...ερηπιο..ποσο μαλλον αν το ερηπιο αυτο.. ήταν μια γυναικα που λατρευει...πως το βλέπεις το θεμα ως εδω? βγαζω καποιο νοημα?



Ουυυυ αν καταλαβα λεει,γιατι εγω τι κανω τωρα???
Ειμαι στην ιδια φαση,παντα μου αρεσε να βοηθω κ να ακουω τα προβληματα των αλλων,για μενα ηταν κ ειναι τροπος εκτονωσης της δικης μου αρνητικης ενεργειας με κανει να νιωθω ομορφα κ με εμενα.Ρε συ Ρεα μου ειπε η ψυχολογος πως θελει να το συζητησουμε κ αυτο το κομματι του εαυτου μου.Ποιος ξερει μπορει να οφειλεται κ σε κατι πιο βαθυ.

Με τον καλο μου θα ελεγα πως ειχαμε ενα τετοιου ειδους ψυχοθεραπειας μεταξυ μας,(του το πα κιολας πως μου χει λειψει αυτο)το λεγαμε κ γελαγαμε κιολας πως καναμε παλι το γκρουπ θεραπι οι δυο μας τις περισσοτερες φορες.και εκεινες τις περισσοτερες φορες ηταν που με επιαναν εμενα οι φοβιες μου,θυμαμαι εκεινον να με πειραζει να γελαει κ να με ηρεμει,οταν ομως σκαλιζα την ψυχη του(γιατι με τρωγε) τον θυμαμαι να γινεται πιο ευαλωτος,πιο μοιρολατρης πιο αρνητικος...τωρα καταλαβαινω βεβαια.

οποτε η επομενη κινηση αν δεν δω κινητοποιηση θα ειναι καμια κρισαρα δικη μου,τουλαχιστον τωρα που νομιζω πως εχει απαλλαγει απο τις τυψεις κ ενοχες που ενιωθε στην αρχη για εμενα,και ειχα πολυ δουλεια να κανω κ μ'αυτο.Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ ρε φιλη που με ξεμπλοκαρες εισαι γκουρου τελικα!Και θα θελα πολυ μια μερα να σε γνωρισω κ εξω απο εδω,ειμαι θαυμαστρια των "μυαλων" στο χω πει κ αλλη φορα

----------


## agnostix

> καταρχην εγω δεν ειμαι τοσο καλος στα λογοπαιγνια ενα αυτο κ δευτερο αν καταφερεις να βγαλεις εμενα λαθος θα παραχωρισω το λογο σε αλλους αρα μη πεδευεσαι τζαμπα γιατι στο τελος θα κανεις μια τρυπα στο νερο...αντι λοιπον να ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΑΣΑΦΕΙΕΣ που γραφω για υποστηριξεις τα επιχειρηματα σου ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ Κ *ΑΠΑΝΤΑ* ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΩ.
> 
> Ο ψυχαναλυτής θα πρέπει να είναι εντελώς ανέκφραστος προς τον ασθενή και -όπως ένας καθρέφτης- δεν θα πρέπει να δείχνει τίποτε άλλο πέρα από αυτό που του δείχνουν.
> Sigmund Freud
> 
> κ αμα τωρα απαντησεις σφυρα μου...



Καταρχην για αρχη θα σου στειλω αυτο για να χαβαλεδιασουμε κ λιγο,μια κ δεν εχω κακες προθεσεις





Και μετα χωρις να ξερω κ εγω τα πολλα,ΛΕΩ τωρα ο ψυχαναλυτης ισως να ναι ο καθρεφτης ο ψυχοθεραπευτης ομως αποκλειεται να ειναι κ κατι παραπανω???

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε μου λεει κατι η συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση 
νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα φραση.

Η ψυχική ανάπτυξη του ατόμου είναι μια σύντομη 
επανάληψη 
της πορείας ανάπτυξης του ανθρώπινου είδους.
Sigmund Freud

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> βρε αλεξανδρε το ιδιο πραγμα που ειπες πριν σου λέει , οτι ο γιατρος ΔΕΝ πρεπει να καθοδηγει με αυτον τον τροπο και τωρα διαφωνεις ακομα και με την δικη σου αποψη μονο και μόνο για να διαφωνήσεις... πες ενα μπραβο στην κοπέλα που εφαγε τόσες ωρες να κατσει να βρει όλα αυτα για χαρη μας τουλάχιστον!





> Ουυυυ αν καταλαβα λεει,γιατι εγω τι κανω τωρα???
> Ειμαι στην ιδια φαση,παντα μου αρεσε να βοηθω κ να ακουω τα προβληματα των αλλων,για μενα ηταν κ ειναι τροπος εκτονωσης της δικης μου αρνητικης ενεργειας με κανει να νιωθω ομορφα κ με εμενα.Ρε συ Ρεα μου ειπε η ψυχολογος πως θελει να το συζητησουμε κ αυτο το κομματι του εαυτου μου.Ποιος ξερει μπορει να οφειλεται κ σε κατι πιο βαθυ.
> 
> Με τον καλο μου θα ελεγα πως ειχαμε ενα τετοιου ειδους ψυχοθεραπειας μεταξυ μας,(του το πα κιολας πως μου χει λειψει αυτο)το λεγαμε κ γελαγαμε κιολας πως καναμε παλι το γκρουπ θεραπι οι δυο μας τις περισσοτερες φορες.και εκεινες τις περισσοτερες φορες ηταν που με επιαναν εμενα οι φοβιες μου,θυμαμαι εκεινον να με πειραζει να γελαει κ να με ηρεμει,οταν ομως σκαλιζα την ψυχη του(γιατι με τρωγε) τον θυμαμαι να γινεται πιο ευαλωτος,πιο μοιρολατρης πιο αρνητικος...τωρα καταλαβαινω βεβαια.
> 
> οποτε η επομενη κινηση αν δεν δω κινητοποιηση θα ειναι καμια κρισαρα δικη μου,τουλαχιστον τωρα που νομιζω πως εχει απαλλαγει απο τις τυψεις κ ενοχες που ενιωθε στην αρχη για εμενα,και ειχα πολυ δουλεια να κανω κ μ'αυτο.Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ ρε φιλη που με ξεμπλοκαρες εισαι γκουρου τελικα!Και θα θελα πολυ μια μερα να σε γνωρισω κ εξω απο εδω,ειμαι θαυμαστρια των "μυαλων" στο χω πει κ αλλη φορα


τσακαλακι μου εσυ!!... οταν το αποφασίσεις θα δουλέψουμε τις λεπτομέρειες!  :Wink:  ... οσο για το εξω... σιγουρα καποια στιγμη

----------


## agnostix

> δε μου λεει κατι η συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση 
> νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα φραση.
> 
> Η ψυχική ανάπτυξη του ατόμου είναι μια σύντομη 
> επανάληψη 
> της πορείας ανάπτυξης του ανθρώπινου είδους.
> Sigmund Freud


Γιατι πρεπει να το αναλυσουμε εμεις οι δυο δεν ξερω.Αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι πως ο ρολος του ειδικου ειναι να σου αποδυναμωσει την βαρυτητα του ψυχικου τραυματος που φερεις,τωρα πως θα το κανει αυτο δεν θα το απαντησουμε εμεις.Εγω τουλαχιστον δεν φερω γνωσεις,ενοειται πως συμφωνω πως δεν θα πρεπει να κανει γκριματσες οταν αρχιζεις να του μιλας για το εσω σου,το να γινει ομως συνοδοιπορος στο σκοταδι της ψυχης σου σου ακουγεται καλυτερο?Οπως και να χει αυτος εχεις τις τεχνικες για να σε βοηθησει να βγεις απο το μαυρο τουνελ,ειλικρινα παραπανω δεν ξερω να σου πω.

----------


## agnostix

Οκ κοριτσαρα,θα σε κρατω ενημερη..σας καληνυχτω για σημερα,ωρα για ταινια  :Big Grin:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στο ξεκαθαριζω οτι δε ξερω το τροπο να απανταω σε αινιγματικες ερωτησεις χωρις ξεκαθαρη ενια τωρα αν σε καπιον αυτο του αρεσει να βρισκεται προταγωνιστης σε μια σκηνοθετημενη συζητιση που εχει ως σκοπο να τον κανει να μαθει περισσοτερα για τον εαυτο του εγω θα προτιμουσα να εχω ενα σωσια μου κοντα κ να τον παρατηρω κ να με παρατηρει ελευθερα.. εγω δε πιστευω οτι μπορει καπιος να βγει απο το μαυρο τουνελ το μονο που μπορει να κανει ειναι να παρει δυναμη απο τον εαυτο του γιατι εκτος απο τον ουρανο που το βραδυ μαυριζει υπαρχουν κ τα αστερια κ αυτες οι δυο ενιες ειναι απολυτα σχετικες μεταξυ τους...

----------


## agnostix

> στο ξεκαθαριζω οτι δε ξερω το τροπο να απανταω σε αινιγματικες ερωτησεις χωρις ξεκαθαρη ενια τωρα αν σε καπιον αυτο του αρεσει να βρισκεται προταγωνιστης σε μια σκηνοθετημενη συζητιση που εχει ως σκοπο να τον κανει να μαθει περισσοτερα για τον εαυτο του εγω θα προτιμουσα να εχω ενα σωσια μου κοντα κ να τον παρατηρω κ να με παρατηρει ελευθερα.. εγω δε πιστευω οτι μπορει καπιος να βγει απο το μαυρο τουνελ το μονο που μπορει να κανει ειναι να παρει δυναμη απο τον εαυτο του γιατι εκτος απο τον ουρανο που το βραδυ μαυριζει υπαρχουν κ τα αστερια κ αυτες οι δυο ενιες ειναι απολυτα σχετικες μεταξυ τους...


Kαλημερα Αλεξανδρε σου εχω μια απαντηση ειδικου και παλι
εστιασε στο οτι λεει πως το τιμονι το εχεις εσυ...
" Τι ακριβώς κάνετε εσείς οι ψυχοθεραπευτές? Και δεν μου αρέσει η λέξη ψυχοθεραπευτής...γιατί νομίζετε ότι μπορείτε να θεραπεύσετε την ψυχή μου?"

Τι κάνουμε? Καταρχάς ανοίγουμε την πόρτα, σας βλέπουμε και μας βλέπετε, μετά κάθεστε απέναντι μας και περιμένουμε να ακούσουμε. Και ακούμε, αυτά που λέτε αλλά και αυτά που δεν θέλετε να πείτε, νιώθουμε ότι νιώθετε και ότι δεν αφήνετε να αναδυθεί, δίνουμε μεγαλύτερη βάση σ 'αυτά που δεν θέλετε να πείτε αλλά ταυτόχρονα σεβόμαστε τους αμυντικούς μηχανισμούς σας που δεν σας αφήνουν να πείτε ότι σας φοβίζει. *Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το "τιμόνι" της θεραπείας το κρατάτε εσείς, εμείς απλά είμαστε δίπλα.*
Παρέχουμε ένα περιβάλλον ψυχοσυναισθηματικής ασφάλειας, είμαστε αληθινοί και δεν κρίνουμε. Δεν λειτουργούμε μέσα από διαγνώσεις και "ταμπέλες" γιατί αποπροσανατολίζουν και δεν μας αφήνουν να δούμε την πιο βαθιά υπαρξιακή πραγματικότητα που βιώνει ο άνθρωπος απέναντι μας, δεν είμαστε απρόσωποι δεν είμαστε άψυχα πρόσωπα που εστιαζόμαστε στην ανάλυση της δυναμικής σας. Είμαστε άνθρωποι σε ψυχοθεραπευτική σχέση. Βοηθούμε την δική σας κατανόηση μέσα από την δικά μας εν συναίσθηση αλλά και γνώση και προσπαθούμε να σας φέρουμε σ' επαφή με πλευρές του εαυτού σας που σας φοβίζουν, παίρνουμε ρόλους που πηγάζουν από τις ανάγκες σας, γινόμαστε "μαμά", "μπαμπάς", το "μικρό παιδί" που έχουμε αφήσει πίσω, συμβολίζουμε ότι δεν μπορεί να αναγνωριστεί.
Τώρα αν μπορούμε να θεραπεύσουμε την ψυχή? Η ποιότητα της ψυχοθεραπευτικής σχέσης είναι το πρώτο βήμα για την θεραπεία της ψυχής. Βέβαια η ποιότητα της δυναμικής της θεραπευτικής σχέσης εξαρτάται και από την ετοιμότητα του θεραπευόμενου να μπει και με τα δύο πόδια στην θεραπεία, κάτι που πολλές φορές δεν γίνεται. Θεραπευόμενοι που ψάχνουν γρήγορες και εύκολες λύσεις δεν θεραπεύονται γιατί η υποτίμηση στο πρόσωπο του θεραπευτή και στην θεραπευτική διαδικασία εκφράζει μια πλάγια μορφή απαξίωσης προς τον εαυτό τους. Θεραπευόμενοι που δεν επικοινωνούν πραγματικά μέσα στην θεραπεία ενώ γνωρίζουν πόσο σημαντική είναι η αληθινή, πραγματική και συναισθηματική επικοινωνία δεν μπορούν να βοηθηθούν. Ίσως να μην είναι έτοιμοι, ίσως να μην μπορούν να εμπιστευθούν, ίσως…ίσως. Αυτό που δεν αφήνονται να καταλάβουν είναι ότι τα « ίσως» έχουν μεγάλη θεραπευτική σημασία αν αναγνωριστούν και ξεκαθαριστούν. Δεν είναι κάτι επιφανειακό η θεραπεία, δεν είναι λύση στο πιάτο, δεν είναι μάθημα, δεν είναι εξέταση. Είναι τα ακριβώς αντίθετα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν λειτουργούμε μέσα από διαγνώσεις και "ταμπέλες" γιατί αποπροσανατολίζουν


αυτο θα τα προτιμοτερο να το πεις σε αυτους στο φορουμ που καθε λιγο κ λιγακι γραφουν *πασχω* απο αυτο κ κεινο κ το αλλο βαζοντας προρισματα μονοι τους επειδη νομιζουν οτι κανουν καπιο κατορθωμα επειδη γραφει πανω πανω στο φορουμ μη κανετε διαγνωσεις κ αντι να χρησιμοποιησουν το μυαλο τους για να κατανοησουν τι τους συμφαιρει κ τι οχι συμπεριφερονται αντιδραστικα σα να ειναι 13 χρονων παιδακια που επειδη τους ειπε η μανα τους μη βαζεις το χερι σου στη πριζα αυτα το εκαναν απο αντιδραση 

οσο για το υπολυπο κειμενο σου ξαναλεω οτι δε μου αρεσουν οι δυσνοητες απαντησεις γιατι εγω συνηθως μιλω ξεκαθαρα για το τι σκεφτομαι κ δε χρησιμοποιω κουιζ ως απαντησεις αν εχεις να μου πεις κατι πες το ξεκαθαρα κ μη μου μιλας πλαγια γιατι αυτη τη γλωσσα δε τη καταλαβαινω καθολου 

εγω μονο αυτο εχω ως απαντηση κ ας το αξιολογισει ο καθενας οπως αυτος νομιζει

o ισχυρός έχει σκλάβους
ο πλουσιος κόλακες
και ο σοφός φίλους
Σοκράτης

ο καθενας τωρα ας συμπερανει οτι αυτος νομιζει σχετικα με αυτο.

----------


## agnostix

> αυτο θα τα προτιμοτερο να το πεις σε αυτους στο φορουμ που καθε λιγο κ λιγακι γραφουν *πασχω* απο αυτο κ κεινο κ το αλλο βαζοντας προρισματα μονοι τους επειδη νομιζουν οτι κανουν καπιο κατορθωμα επειδη γραφει πανω πανω στο φορουμ μη κανετε διαγνωσεις κ αντι να χρησιμοποιησουν το μυαλο τους για να κατανοησουν τι τους συμφαιρει κ τι οχι συμπεριφερονται αντιδραστικα σα να ειναι 13 χρονων παιδακια που επειδη τους ειπε η μανα τους μη βαζεις το χερι σου στη πριζα αυτα το εκαναν απο αντιδραση 
> 
> οσο για το υπολυπο κειμενο σου ξαναλεω οτι δε μου αρεσουν οι δυσνοητες απαντησεις γιατι εγω συνηθως μιλω ξεκαθαρα για το τι σκεφτομαι κ δε χρησιμοποιω κουιζ ως απαντησεις αν εχεις να μου πεις κατι πες το ξεκαθαρα κ μη μου μιλας πλαγια γιατι αυτη τη γλωσσα δε τη καταλαβαινω καθολου 
> 
> εγω μονο αυτο εχω ως απαντηση κ ας το αξιολογισει ο καθενας οπως αυτος νομιζει
> 
> o ισχυρός έχει σκλάβους
> ο πλουσιος κόλακες
> και ο σοφός φίλους
> ...


Μα εγω δεν βρισκομαι εδω για να πω στον καθενα τι να κανει η να κρινω το πως πρεπει να φερεται η να ειναι.Το μονο που προσπαθω ειναι να συγκεντρωσω οσες περισσοτερες πληροφοριες σχετικα με την καταθλιψη γιατι καποιοι δεν εχουν το σθενος να ψαξουν καποιοι δεν θελουν καποιοι βαριουντε ομως σε καποιους τους διευκολυνει να τα βρουν συγκεντρωτικα καπου κ προφανως το εχουν αναγκη.
Εγω λοιπον εχω την υπομονη κ την διαθεση να το κανω κ προσπαθω να βρισκω κειμενα που εχουν καποια ουσια και κατι να μας πουν.
Εκει λοιπον που θα το εκανα για παρτη μου κ θα κρατουσα ενα αρχειο στο πισι μου ειπα να το μοιραστω κ εδω μεσα.
Απο κει κ περα ειναι στην κριση του καθενα το πως θα φιλτραρει αυτες τις πληροφοριες.Αν του αρεσει κατι το κραταει κ οτι ειναι αχρηστο για κεινον το πεταει πολυ απλα
Ουτε στρατηγικες ουτε μεθοδους ουτε τπτ..
Αν εχεις διαβασει προηγουμενα ποστ θα ξερεις πως εχω εναν ανθρωπο που λατρευω,που ειναι παγιδευμενος στα συναισθηματικα του κενα κ για την ωρα δεν θελει να το δει πιστευωντας πως θα του περασει..ετσι ενιωσα την αναγκη να ασχοληθω εγω αντι εκεινου.
Η προθεση μου ειναι καθαρα απο αγαπη λοιπον,σε εκεινον σε εμενα σε ολους μας.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω θα σου προτεινα οτι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να βοηθησεις καπιον που βρισκετε πιο κοντα σου κ εχει τα ιδια προβληματα με εσενα με συγκεκριμενα θεματα κ οχι με αοριστα κατεβατα που ο καθενας χανεται μεσα σε αυτα δυναμη εχεις πανω στον εαυτο σου κ σε οτιδηποτε σου μιαζει στα υπολυπα τα βοηθας με το να προσποιησαι οτι τα καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## agnostix



----------


## elis

ΟΧΙ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΦΑΤΣΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΟΧΙ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ 
ΠΑΝΤΑ Μ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΣΕ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΤΥΠΟΣ

----------


## agnostix

http://www.psixologikosfaros.gr/arti...asp?artid=4224

----------


## elis



----------


## agnostix

Συνεξάρτηση: Δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε τόσο «καλοί» με τους άλλους

http://www.e-psychology.gr/relations...us-allous.html

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

*ως συνηθως δε συμφωνω καθολου* δε κανω τσιγκουνιες σε τιποτα αρκει καπιος να το αξιζει δε φοβαμαι κοθολου την εξαρτηση το να δενεσαι με καπιον που εχεις κοινα προβληματα με αυτον ειναι το πιο σοφο πραγμα που μπορεις να κανεις για να βελτιωθεις. οπιος τσιγκουνευεται πραγματα απλα δεν εχει να δωσει κ οσα δε φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια.
το να παρεδεχεσαι απο τι εξαρτασαι αυτο ειναι μαγκια.

----------


## agnostix

> *ως συνηθως δε συμφωνω καθολου* δε κανω τσιγκουνιες σε τιποτα αρκει καπιος να το αξιζει δε φοβαμαι κοθολου την εξαρτηση το να δενεσαι με καπιον που εχεις κοινα προβληματα με αυτον ειναι το πιο σοφο πραγμα που μπορεις να κανεις για να βελτιωθεις. οπιος τσιγκουνευεται πραγματα απλα δεν εχει να δωσει κ οσα δε φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια.
> το να παρεδεχεσαι απο τι εξαρτασαι αυτο ειναι μαγκια.


Kαι εγω ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που εμαθα να συνυπαρχω δια μεσω αλλων..και ελα που ερχεται μια στιγμη που εκεινος ο αλλος φευγει απο την ζωη σου..τοτε τι κανεις???
Παραδινεσαι στην μοιρα σου???Δεν θα επιβιωσεις???
Το ζητουμενο εδω δεν ειναι να παψεις να δινεις κ να προσφερεις λιγοτερα στους αλλους,αλλα να μην ξεχνας να κανεις το ιδιο κ στον εαυτο σου,να τον παραμελεις για καποιους αλλους που σημερα θα ειναι κ αυριο δεν θα ναι στην ζωη σου ..πρεπει να κραταμε καποις ισορροπιες

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Εκείνος που περισσότερο μοιάζει με Θεό είναι εκείνος που δεν εξαρτάται από τίποτα.
Σωκράτης

----------


## agnostix

Σύμφωνα με έρευνα που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Πανεπιστήμιο Quennsland η συμμετοχή σε ομαδικές δραστηριότητες έχει ευεργετικές ιδιότητες στην καταπολέμηση του άγχους και της κατάθλιψης. Οι ομάδες αυτές μπορεί να αφορούν σε yoga, group therapy, πλέξιμο, σπορ ή οποιαδήποτε μορφή τέχνης. Σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας, τα άτομα τα οποία νοσούν από κατάθλιψη ή άγχος και δεν συμμετέχουν σε κάποια ομαδική δραστηριότητα έχουν 50% υψηλότερες πιθανότητες να συνεχίσουν να νοσούν, ενώ εάν συμμετέχουν σε κάποιο γκρουπ ενεργά, λιγότερο από το 1/3 θα συνεχίσουν να παρουσιάζουν συμπτώματα!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

1+1=2 χρειαζετε πολυ μυαλο για να καταλαβει κανεις οτι εχοντας κοινα ενδιαφεροντα σε μια ομαδα οτι ετσι μπορει να κανει φιλους κ να παει καλυτερα? αυτο ο καθενας μπορουσε να το σκεφτει...
εγω να σου πω μια ζωη καταθλιπτικος ειμουν κ θα συνεχισω να ειμαι αλλα εχω δεχτει τον εαυτο μου οπως ειναι κ αντι να πολεμω να τον αλαξω βασιζομαι πανω σε αυτον κ περνω δυναμη πανω στα μετρα του κ οχι στα μετρα ενως εικονικου τελειου εαυτου που δεν υπαρχει... στο κοσμο του ρεαλισμου εχεις ελαττωματα κ οσο πιο γρηγορα τα αποδεχτεις κ τα παραδεχτεις τοσο περισσοτερο θα αποστωμοσεις οσους σου μιλανε κ τοσο μεγαλυτερη δυναμη θα σου δωσουν.. οπιος δε παραδεχεται οτι εχει ελατωματα εχει κομπλεξ κ αυτο ειναι πολυ χειροτερο απο τα ελατωματα του γιατι οσο ντρεπεσαι για τον εαυτο σου αυτος τοσο σε εκδηκειται κ σε τημωρει.

----------


## agnostix



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οστοσο χαρουμενο μπορουν να σε κανουν κ τα ανεκδοτα οπως αυτο..

αρνακι ασπρο κ παχυ της μανας του καμαρι
πιο ειναι το αντιθετο?
λυκος μαυρος κ λιγνος του πατερα του ο καημος

χαχαχαχα...

----------


## Nikolaoss

> οστοσο χαρουμενο μπορουν να σε κανουν κ τα ανεκδοτα οπως αυτο..
> 
> αρνακι ασπρο κ παχυ της μανας του καμαρι
> πιο ειναι το αντιθετο?
> λυκος μαυρος κ λιγνος του πατερα του ο καημος
> 
> χαχαχαχα...


Καλό!!!!!!!!καλό!!!!!!!!!καλό!!!!!!!!! !

----------


## bluesk

agnostix συγχαρητήρια για τα τόσα όμορφα που μας παραθέτεις  :Smile:  Παρακολουθώ από τη πρώτη στιγμή το θέμα που άνοιξες κι ομολογώ πως με έχει εντυπωσιάσει η όρεξή σου να βρίκεις πραγματάκια σχετικά με την κατάλιψη και να μας πληροφορείς κατάλληλα. Μπράβο σου. Πιστεύω πως ο φίλος σου είναι πολύ τυχερός που σε έχει. Όπως κι εμείς άλλωστε που σε έχουμε στο forum  :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

> agnostix συγχαρητήρια για τα τόσα όμορφα που μας παραθέτεις  Παρακολουθώ από τη πρώτη στιγμή το θέμα που άνοιξες κι ομολογώ πως με έχει εντυπωσιάσει η όρεξή σου να βρίκεις πραγματάκια σχετικά με την κατάλιψη και να μας πληροφορείς κατάλληλα. Μπράβο σου. Πιστεύω πως ο φίλος σου είναι πολύ τυχερός που σε έχει. Όπως κι εμείς άλλωστε που σε έχουμε στο forum


Καλημερα bluesk ευχαριστω να σαι καλα,χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερως για αυτα που λες!!!
Δυστυχως ο φιλος μου ειναι σε αρνηση ακομα,ελπιζω ομως μια μερα κατι να αλλαξει κ οσον αφορα την προσπαθεια μου αυτην εδω περα, δεν εχει ιδεα προς το παρον.
Χαιρομαι ομως που τα μοιραζομαι ολα αυτα μαζι σας αντλω κ για μενα προσωπικα δυναμη κ μην εχει κανεις την αισθηση οτι εγω ειμαι τραλαλα κ εσεις ολοι εδω οι αρρωστοι,ο καθενας μας οχι μονο εδω μεσα ολοι μας εξω κατι κουβαλαμε στην ψυχη μας.  :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

Τα κουτάκια...

Μάθαμε να ζούμε με κουτάκια. Ψυχαναγκαστικά ταιριασμένα. Άρρωστα δομημένα.
Ένα καλό σπίτι, μια καλή δουλειά, ένα καλό αυτοκίνητο, οικονομικοί προγραμματισμοί, σπουδές για τα παιδιά μας.
Όλα σε μια τάξη. Όλα σε ένα πρόγραμμα.
-Και είναι κακό αυτό, μπορεί να πει κάποιος.
Είναι κακό. Είναι κακό διότι έγινε αυτοσκοπός. Είναι κακό διότι καθόρισε την ύπαρξη. Είναι κακό διότι μόλυνε τις σχέσεις μας.
Και επειδή ακριβώς έγινε αυτοσκοπός, είδαμε την ελπίδα μας να χάνεται, είδαμε το χαμόγελο και τη ζωή να σβήνει μόλις τα πράγματα στράβωσαν. Και ας στράβωσαν πολύ.
Και επειδή καθόρισε την ύπαρξη, πιστέψαμε πως κάποιοι άλλοι, τρίτοι, είναι οι υπεύθυνοι για την δική μας την παραίτηση. Και μείναμε εκεί, ευθυνόφοβα παραιτημένοι.
Και επειδή μόλυνε τις σκέψεις μας, σταματήσαμε να ανοιγόμαστε, να μοιραζόμαστε, να αγαπάμε, να ερωτευόμαστε.
Γιατί το άνοιγμα στο πρόσωπο, το μοίρασμα, η αγάπη και ο έρωτας, έχουν ρίσκο.
Έχουν υπέρβαση. Δεν μπαίνουν σε κουτάκια.
Γιατί αν ανοιχτώ, μπορεί να εκτεθώ.
Γιατί αν μοιραστώ, μπορεί να χάσω.
Γιατί αν αγαπήσω, θα συντριβώ και θα ταπεινωθώ.
Γιατί αν ερωτευτώ, θα πληγωθώ.
Και έτσι, τα απορρίψαμε.
Μάθαμε να ζούμε με κουτάκια. Και κάπως έτσι, ξεχάσαμε Άνθρωπε να ζούμε…

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καλα εσυ τωρα το πιστευεις οτι καπιος ενω ειναι σε αρνηση θα αλαξει? κ για πιο λογο να περιμενεις καπιον να αλαξει κ μη κατσικωθεις στα αυγα σου κ να πεις πεσε πιτα να σε φαω αν καπιος δε κανει τη πρωτη κινηση ακομα κ αν μετα τσακωθητε δεν εχει σημασια το μελον ειναι χλωμο.
με αυτοπεποιθηση δε κανεις το γαιδαρο να πεταξει με αυτοπεποιθηση ομως πας πιο γρηγορα οταν ο ανεμος φυσαει προς εσενα.

----------


## agnostix

> καλα εσυ τωρα το πιστευεις οτι καπιος ενω ειναι σε αρνηση θα αλαξει? κ για πιο λογο να περιμενεις καπιον να αλαξει κ μη κατσικωθεις στα αυγα σου κ να πεις πεσε πιτα να σε φαω αν καπιος δε κανει τη πρωτη κινηση ακομα κ αν μετα τσακωθητε δεν εχει σημασια το μελον ειναι χλωμο.
> με αυτοπεποιθηση δε κανεις το γαιδαρο να πεταξει με αυτοπεποιθηση ομως πας πιο γρηγορα οταν ο ανεμος φυσαει προς εσενα.


Kαλημερα κ εσενα,δεν εννοω να αλλαξει κατι στον χαρακτηρα του,ελπιζω μονο μια μερα να αλλαξει ροτα στην σταση του απεναντι στον εαυτο του,να κανει εστω το βημα να επισκευτει εναν ειδικο κ να συζητησει τα οσα νιωθει κ απο κει κ περα μονο εκεινος θα παρει αποφασεις για την υπολοιπη πορεια του,εγω τι μπορω να κανω περισσοτερο απο το να ειμαι απλα διπλα του,αν το θελησει κ αυτο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οταν ενα πραγμα ξερεις οτι αξιζει καπιοι θα το επικρινουν για να το μετατρεψουν σε ταινια για να τη βλεπεις κ να τρως ποπ-κορν οταν ενα πραγμα ειναι φτιαγμενο για να πετυχει η αντισταση απλα οργανωνει καλυτερα τη στατηγικη του αυτη ειναι η πραγματικη αυτοπεποιθηση που του διχνεις μονο οταν ο ανεμος φυσιξει προς εσενα.. οσο ενα πραγμα ζοριζεσε να το κανεις ενα θεμα χρονου να μινεις απο βενζινη μονο στο γηπεδο σου θα παιξεις τη καλυτερη μπαλα οσο κ αν προσποιησαι οτι θα αποδωσεις στα παντα κ καθε εμποδιο θα το λυγισεις.
εχεις σκεφτει πχ την ιστορια καπιου που ενω αξιζε ολα του πηγαιναν κοντρα κ στο τελος δικαιωθηκε? θα ηταν ενα σκετο κινηματογραφικο εργο.

----------


## agnostix

> οταν ενα πραγμα ξερεις οτι αξιζει καπιοι θα το επικρινουν για να το μετατρεψουν σε ταινια για να τη βλεπεις κ να τρως ποπ-κορν οταν ενα πραγμα ειναι φτιαγμενο για να πετυχει η αντισταση απλα οργανωνει καλυτερα τη στατηγικη του αυτη ειναι η πραγματικη αυτοπεποιθηση που του διχνεις μονο οταν ο ανεμος φυσιξει προς εσενα.. οσο ενα πραγμα ζοριζεσε να το κανεις ενα θεμα χρονου να μινεις απο βενζινη μονο στο γηπεδο σου θα παιξεις τη καλυτερη μπαλα οσο κ αν προσποιησαι οτι θα αποδωσεις στα παντα κ καθε εμποδιο θα το λυγισεις.
> εχεις σκεφτει πχ την ιστορια καπιου που ενω αξιζε ολα του πηγαιναν κοντρα κ στο τελος δικαιωθηκε? θα ηταν ενα σκετο κινηματογραφικο εργο.


Σορρυ αλλα δεν σε πιανω πεσ μου πιο ξεκαθαρα αν θες τι μου λες,δεν στροφαρω κ ευκολα

----------


## agnostix

Οι δυο κουβάδες...


Καθένας από μας κουβαλάει και μια ιστορία Άνθρωπε…

Και όπως όλες οι ιστορίες, έχει και αυτή, τα καλά και τα κακά της.

Και είναι αυτά τα καλά και τα κακά, που έρχονται ξανά σαν σκέψεις μέσα στο μυαλό και επηρεάζουν το παρόν σου.

Το παρόν, τη διάθεση, τις σκέψεις, τις πράξεις, τις επιλογές.

Είναι αυτά τα καλά και τα κακά τα οποία πέρασες, και τα οποία θυμάσαι στο εδώ και το τώρα.

Φαντάσου λοιπόν Άνθρωπε, πως έχεις μπροστά σου δυο κουβάδες.

Ο ένας είναι γεμάτος με διαμάντια. Ο δεύτερος είναι γεμάτος με ακαθαρσίες.

Τι θα επέλεγες να κάνεις Άνθρωπε; Σε ποιον από τους δύο, θα έβαζες το χέρι σου;

Τα διαμάντια, είναι η απάντηση σου.

Το ίδιο όμως συμβαίνει και με τις σκέψεις.

Ανάλογα με το ποιες επιλέγεις να φέρεις στο νου, ανάλογα με ποιες ασχολείσαι, καλές ή κακές, θα λάβεις και τη πληρωμή σου.

Και ας είναι λιγότερα, πάλι τα διαμάντια εσύ διαλέγεις.

Όσο λίγα και να ‘ναι τα καλά, εσύ μόνο με αυτά ασχολήσου.

Δεν έχει νόημα Άνθρωπε, τα όσα άσχημα να μνημονεύεις.

Γιατί όσο τα σκαλίζεις τα σκατά, τόσο πιο πολύ μυρίζουν, και τόσο τα χέρια σου βρωμίζεις.

Άφησε τα, τις ακαθαρσίες Άνθρωπε, λίπασμα θα γίνουν.

Στρέψε το βλέμμα και θυμήσου, μόνον τα όσα πραγματικά αξίζουν.

Βάλε το χέρι μόνο στα διαμάντια…

Της ιστορίας άλλωστε το τέλος, δεν γράφτηκε ακόμα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμενα αυτο πιο πολυ μου φαινετε σα το παιχνιδι των 40 ερωτησεων εγω θα στο πω πολυ πιο απλα προσεξε ποσο απλο ειναι
αυτοπεποιθηση σημαινει να γνωριζει τι ακριβως αξιζει
οτι ακριβως αξιζει οτιδηποτε του αντιπαρατεθει αυτο λεγετε κινηματογραφικη ταινια.

τωρα με αυτο που γραφεις ειναι σα να μου λες ενα λουλουδι εχει τις ριζες του στο χωμα κ τη κοπρια εσυ τι θα διαλεγες το λουλουδι η τη κοπρια? ερωτηση χωρις νοημα το ενα προκαλει το αλλο χωρις το ενα δεν υπαρχει ουτε το αλλο αρα δεν εχει νοημα τι θα διαλεγα εχει νοημα το πως ειναι η πραγματικοτητα η οπια δεν ειναι τι θα διαλεγες σα να λεμε προπο 1 2 Χ τωρα αν θες να παιξεις το παιχνιδι των 40 ερωτησεων εγω το βαριεμαι να σου πω προτιμω μια πιο ενδιαφερουσα τοποθετηση.

----------


## agnostix

Ακριβως το ιδιο βαριεμαι κ εγω κ προτιμω το ιδιο με αυτο που ειπεσ  :Big Grin:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι ναι σιγουρα  :Big Grin:  εγινες πολυ πειστικη.

----------


## agnostix

Γραμμή στήριξης παιδιών & εφήβων 116111

http://www.epsype.gr/index.php/el/%C...D-116-111.html

----------


## agnostix

*Θεός και σκουπιδάκι:* Όσα μου έμαθε η μανιοκατάθλιψη

Πηγή : Andro.gr [ http://www.andro.gr/zoi/theos-kai-skoupidaki/ ]

http://www.andro.gr/zoi/theos-kai-skoupidaki/

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΟ

----------


## agnostix



----------


## agnostix

> ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΟ


γεια σου ρε ελις  :Embarrassment:

----------


## elis

AYTH H EIKONA POY EBALES YPARXEI KAI SE ALLH PARALAGH ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΟ
ΠΕΝΤΕ ΕΞΙ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΛΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΤΕΙΑ ΔΕ ΓΕΛΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΙΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ
ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΥΡΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ

----------


## agnostix

> AYTH H EIKONA POY EBALES YPARXEI KAI SE ALLH PARALAGH ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΟ
> ΠΕΝΤΕ ΕΞΙ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΛΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΤΕΙΑ ΔΕ ΓΕΛΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΙΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ
> ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΥΡΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ


Kαπως ετσι γινεται οντως!!

----------


## agnostix

6 τρόποι που ο σκύλος ανακουφίζει από την κατάθλιψη 

http://www.medinova.gr/6-tropoi-pou-...n-katathlipsi/

----------


## 1984muzzy

> 


πολλά μπράβο agnostix!! συνέχισε.. :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 6 τρόποι που ο σκύλος ανακουφίζει από την κατάθλιψη 
> 
> http://www.medinova.gr/6-tropoi-pou-...n-katathlipsi/


xaxaxa... ετσι ειναι!!! το ξαναλέω... ενα αδεσποτακι παιδια για τις αδεσποτες ψυχες μας!!! :Wink:

----------


## agnostix

> πολλά μπράβο agnostix!! συνέχισε..


Καλως το αγορι μας  :Big Grin: 
Θα συνεχισω αλλα θελω κ την συμμετοχη την δικη σας παρακαλω πολυ, γιατι νιωθω μοναξια ωρες ωρες η θεματοθετρια χοχοχοχο  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Βαλτε οτι θελετε κ εσεις ...
χμ....κανενα βιβλιο να προτεινει κανεις???
Και επειδη ειναι κ ακριβα καμια δανειστικη βιβλιοθηκη ισως????

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλως το αγορι μας 
> Θα συνεχισω αλλα θελω κ την συμμετοχη την δικη σας παρακαλω πολυ, γιατι νιωθω μοναξια ωρες ωρες η θεματοθετρια χοχοχοχο 
> Βαλτε οτι θελετε κ εσεις ...
> χμ....κανενα βιβλιο να προτεινει κανεις???
> Και επειδη ειναι κ ακριβα καμια δανειστικη βιβλιοθηκη ισως????


οτιδήποτε σε μπουκοφσκι... δεν βοηθαει βεβαια σε τιποτα, αλλα εχεις εναν δυνατο συμμαχο στον μηδενισμο :Stick Out Tongue:  και καθε δημος εχει καλες βιβλιοθηκες σε αυτο ο θεμα, τουλαχιστον στην αθηνα, εχει γινει πολυ καλη δουλεια...δεδομενων των συνθηκων...

----------


## agnostix

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΦΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑΣ

http://www.newsitamea.gr/%CE%B4%CE%B...8%CE%B5-%CE%B1

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

στιχοι καταθλιψης... εξαισιοι!!!

----------


## agnostix

Κομματαρααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## agnostix

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## elis



----------


## agnostix

Κατάθλιψη και Θεραπεία: Μια Ομπρέλα Προστασίας 
Δυστυχώς όλο και συχνότερα η καταθλιπτική διαταραχή χτυπάει την πόρτα του γενικού πληθυσμού χωρίς να κάνει εξαιρέσεις στην ηλικία, το φύλο ή την κοινωνική τάξη. Η διαταραχή εμφανίζεται μέσα από πολλαπλά συμπτώματα τα οποία το άτομο σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να αγνοήσει. Όσο πιο νωρίς εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα του, τόσο καλύτερα θα είναι για την θεραπεία του και την καλή πρόγνωση της ασθένειας.

Οι λόγοι που οδηγούν το άτομο να νοσήσει είναι βαθιά προσωπικοί και συνήθως σχετίζονται με εμπειρίες που του δημιουργούν απογοήτευση, ενοχή, θυμό και χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση. Η συσσώρευση αρνητικών εμπειριών είναι η κύρια αιτία της καταθλιπτικής διαταραχής. Όταν εμφανίζεται, εντείνει τις αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις του ατόμου και μπορεί να το οδηγήσει ακόμα και στην αυτοκτονία.

Η σωστή και έγκαιρη διάγνωση της διαταραχής είναι απαραίτητη. Όταν το καταθλιπτικό άτομο αντιλαμβάνεται ότι φέρει τα καταθλιπτικά συμπτώματα για δυο με τρεις εβδομάδες, τότε πρέπει άμεσα να απευθυνθεί στον ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας, δηλαδή τον ψυχολόγο, ψυχοθεραπευτή ή τον ψυχίατρο. Πολλές φορές αυτός που νοσεί ακόμα και στα πολύ πρώιμα στάδια της ασθένειας, βιώνει έντονα συναισθήματα παραίτησης, ανημπόριας και άρνησης, όπου σε αυτή την περίπτωση κάλο θα είναι το κοντινό περιβάλλον (γονείς, σύντροφος, φίλοι) να κινητοποιήσουν τους δικούς τους βοηθητικούς μηχανισμούς, παροτρύνοντας τον ασθενή να ζητήσει βοήθεια.

Τα άτομα που πάσχουν από κατάθλιψη, διψούν για αποδοχή, σεβασμό, κατανόηση και αγάπη. Η επίκριση και η απόρριψη είναι ο εφιάλτης τους και υποφέρουν βαθιά όταν οι άλλοι αδυνατούν να τους προσφέρουν αυτά που επιθυμούν. Ο φόβος της απόρριψης είναι ριζωμένος μέσα τους και για αυτό είναι δύσκολο να εισπράξουν το ενδιαφέρον των άλλων ακόμα και όταν αυτό τους προσφέρεται απλόχερα. Αμφισβητούν εύκολα την αγάπη των άλλων προς εκείνα, αφού αισθάνονται ότι δεν την αξίζουν και ότι γρήγορα οι άλλοι θα την αποσύρουν όταν καταλάβουν πόσο ανάξιοι και κακοί είναι.

Αυτές οι παθολογικές πεποιθήσεις για έναν εαυτό ανάξιο, κακό, μιαρό, είναι συνηθισμένες για έναν ασθενή που πάσχει από κατάθλιψη. Συχνά, τα καταθλιπτικά άτομα κρύβονται μέσα από ένα πέπλο σιωπής, στην προσπάθεια τους να κρύψουν τις πληγές τους. Έτσι δημιουργούν ένα πέπλο λανθάνουσας προστασίας για τον εαυτό τους, καθώς φοβούνται ότι θα υποστούν περαιτέρω ψυχικά τραύματα και απογοητεύσεις. Δυστυχώς όμως αυτό το πέπλο απομόνωσης, σκοταδιού και σιωπής τα βυθίζει σε ένα κόσμο ακόμα πιο σκοτεινό και τρομακτικό και ακυρώνει την βαθιά τους επιθυμία για σύνδεση και επικοινωνία με τους άλλους. Συχνά τα άτομα που πάσχουν από κατάθλιψη αναφέρουν ότι νοιώθουν σαν να έχουν από πάνω τους ένα σύννεφο μαύρο που τα ακολουθεί και τα πλακώνει.

Τα καταθλιπτικά άτομα συνήθως έχουν άλυτα θέματα γύρω από την εγκατάλειψη τον αποχωρισμό, το πένθος, την απώλεια, το θάνατο που αφορά στο παρόν αλλά και στο παρελθόν. Για παράδειγμα, ένα άτομο μπορεί να εμφανίσει κατάθλιψη όταν χάσει ένα αγαπημένο του πρόσωπο, όταν απολυθεί από την δουλειά που είχε επενδύσει συναισθηματικά, όταν πάρει διαζύγιο, κλπ. Οι απώλειες της ζωής βιώνονται ως ανυπέρβλητες και βαθιά καταστροφικές.

Το εγώ του ατόμου αποδιοργανώνεται και αδυνατεί να κολυμπήσει μόνο του αισθανόμενο ότι βουλιάζει και πνίγεται. Να γιατί το θεραπευτικό χέρι βοηθείας είναι απαραίτητο. Αυτή η απελπισία δεν μπορεί να γιατρευτεί από μόνη της, όταν το άτομο έχει χάσει τις βάσεις του, όταν έχει χάσει τον προσανατολισμό του. Χρειάζεται μια ομπρέλα προστασίας που θα το βοηθήσει να ανακουφιστεί, να σηκώσει το πέπλο της απομόνωσης και της απραξίας, που θα το βοηθήσει να διώξει το σκοτεινό σύννεφο πάνω από το κεφάλι του. Σκοπός της θεραπείας είναι να ανακουφίσει το άτομο από τα έντονα συμπτώματα, αλλά κυρίως και πάνω από όλα, να επιτρέψει στον ασθενή να δημιουργήσει καινούρια σενάρια ζωής που θα είναι πιο δημιουργικά, πιο αισιόδοξα αλλά και πιο ωφέλημα για την ζωή του. Αυτή η ενδυνάμωση του εαυτού είναι απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την θεραπεία των καταθλιπτικών.

Η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι απολύτως ενδεδειγμένη στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων και σε μορφές πιο βαριών καταθλίψεων τότε ο συνδυασμός της ψυχοθεραπείας με την φαρμακοθεραπεία είναι ο καλύτερος. Ο θεραπευτικός χώρος είναι εκείνος που επιτρέπει στον ασθενή να καταλάβει και να αντέξει τα αρνητικά του συναισθήματα, που τόσο τον βαραίνουν και λειτουργούν μέσα του ως τοξικά απόβλητα που συνεχώς μολύνουν την ύπαρξη του. Η θεραπεία μπορεί να βοηθήσει το άτομο να έρθει σε επαφή με συναισθήματα που το ίδιο δεν αντέχει και πολλές φορές αρνιέται. Ο θυμός, η ζήλια, ο φόβος, η ντροπή μαζί με την κακή εικόνα εαυτού και την αίσθηση ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να το αγαπήσει, σιγά σιγά αλλάζουν, καθώς η παραδοχή έχει μια απελευθερωτική δράση, που συντελεί στην εγγύτητα με τους άλλους και τον θεραπευτή του.

Γενικά, θα έλεγα ότι όσο πιο νωρίς σε ηλικία το άτομο αντιμετωπίσει τα προβλήματα του τόσο λιγότερα περιθώρια αφήνει για συναισθηματικές αρτηριοσκληρώσεις. Η παγίωση μέσα στα χρόνια μιας κακής εικόνας εαυτού και η συσσώρευση έντονων αρνητικών συναισθημάτων, συντελούν στην εκδήλωση της καταθλιπτικής διαταραχής. Η αποξένωση και η απομόνωση από τις επιθυμίες για αγάπη, δημιουργικότητα, φροντίδα, προσφορά, οδηγούν το άτομο σε μια αδιάλειπτη κατάσταση ανικανοποίητου, μοναξιάς και αποπροσανατολισμού.

Τα σενάρια μπορεί να μας γοητεύουν όταν τα παρακολουθούμε στην οθόνη του σινεμά, μα και στην προσωπική μας ζωή έχουμε την ανάγκη να φτιάξουμε σενάρια ζωής που είναι δικά μας και που μας ταιριάζουν. Είναι προσωπική ευθύνη του κάθε ατόμου να αναλάβει τον εαυτό του και να του προσφέρει την φροντίδα και την αγάπη που του λείπει. Η ασθένεια είναι ένας τρόπος που ειδοποιεί το άτομο για την κατάσταση του και το ενημερώνει για τις ελλείψεις του. Η κατάθλιψη είναι ένας τρόπος υπόδειξης για την συναισθηματική του ανισορροπία.

Έτσι λοιπόν, το να αποδεχτεί ότι έχει ανάγκη θεραπευτικής ενίσχυσης και μοιράσματος με τον ειδικό θεραπευτή είναι ένα βήμα προς την ίαση. Μαζί θα βρούνε τρόπους που θα στηρίξουν το ψυχικό οικοδόμημα που φαίνεται να έχει υποστεί ρωγμές και αλλοιώσεις. Το θεραπευτικό δίδυμο, ασθενής- θεραπευτής, εμπλέκονται σε μια σχέση που έχει ως στόχο την απόδοση νοήματος (ότι το άτομο ασθενεί για κάποιους λόγους) και την αποδοχή της ευθύνης για την ίαση. Μέρος της πρόληψης είναι η άμεση θεραπεία και η συνέχισή της όσο ο ασθενής κρίνει ότι την χρειάζεται. Μέσα από την θεραπευτική σχέση ο ασθενής μαθαίνει να αποδέχεται τον εαυτό του και να αξιοποιεί τα ταλέντα που πολλές φόρες έχει θάψει στο πέπλο της κατάθλιψης. Η αναμόχλευση των συναισθημάτων, η αναγνώριση τους, η επεξεργασία του ψυχισμού του σε ένα ασφαλή και θεραπευτικό χώρο, κάνει δυνατή την ίαση του. Το ξύπνημα από τον καταθλιπτικό λήθαργο τον γεμίζει με ελπίδα και όσο δύσκολο και να είναι, οι επιθυμίες του και η μνήμη του τον συνδέουν με ένα άξονα συνείδησης που του επιτρέπει να ζει σίγουρα πιο ελεύθερος και πιο ολοκληρωμένος.

Τελειώνοντας, θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μερικούς στίχους του ποιητή Τ.Σ Έλιοτ:

“Απρίλης είναι ο σκληρότερος μήνας, γεννώντας

Πασχαλιές μέσ' απ' την νεκρή γη, σμίγοντας

Θύμηση κι επιθυμία, σαλεύοντας

Ρίζες νωθρές με την βροχή της άνοιξης.

Ο χειμώνας μας κράτησε ζεστούς, καλύπτοντας

Την γη με χιόνι λησμονιάς, τρέφοντας

Λίγη ζωή με βολβούς ξεραμένους.”

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 


ω ναι! πρεπει να το δω!!!!.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## agnostix

> ω ναι! πρεπει να το δω!!!!..


xaxaxa την ειδα αν κ δεν την πετυχα σε καλη αναλυση..θα την ξαναδω οταν βγει κ η μεαγλωτιση θα χει πιο χαβαλε  :Stick Out Tongue:  παντως ειχε κ ενδιαφερον ο τροπος που τα παρουσιαζει ολα τα συναισθηματα !!!

----------


## Οδυσσεας34



----------


## Οδυσσεας34



----------


## agnostix



----------


## agnostix



----------


## agnostix



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b



----------


## agnostix



----------


## agnostix

Ο Δράκος και η Θλίψη – Πως να αντιμετωπίζουμε τη θλίψη και το θρήνο στη ζωή μας

http://antikleidi.com/2015/03/30/dragon-and-sadness/

----------


## agnostix

7 μύθοι για τις ψυχικές ασθένειες που πιστεύουν ακόμα οι άνθρωποι

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που αναφερόμαστε στο στίγμα που ακολουθεί τις ψυχικές ασθένειες, αλλά, δυστυχώς, όσα άρθρα και να γραφτούν τα αρνητικά στερεότυπα και οι λανθασμένες αντιλήψεις παραμένουν και οδηγούν στο περιθώριο πολλούς ανθρώπους. Είναι σημαντικό να τονιστεί ότι πολλές φορές η ύπαρξη του στίγματος αποτελεί εμπόδιο για να ζητήσει κανείς θεραπεία ή για να καταφέρει να την ακολουθήσει. Το κοινωνικό σύνολο βρίσκεται συχνά μπερδεμένο σχετικά με το τι ισχύει και τι όχι και τα ΜΜΕ, το ίντερνετ, ακόμα και οι ταινίες δεν βοηθούν πάντα στην καλύτερη κατανόηση των ψυχικών ασθενειών.

Ακολουθούν 7 μύθοι σχετικά με τις ψυχικές ασθένειες που οι άνθρωποι πιστεύουν ακόμα.

Μύθος 1: Είναι μεταδοτικές
Για να καταρριφθεί αυτός ο μύθος είναι σημαντικό να καταλάβει κανείς τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στα συναισθήματα και τις ψυχικές ασθένειες. Οι ψυχικές ασθένειες σχετίζονται με ένα φάσμα συναισθημάτων, αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό, αφού σχετίζονται με την χημεία του εγκεφάλου και πολλούς ακόμα παράγοντες που οδηγούν στη διάγνωση. Αν και οι έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι τα συναισθήματα (και ειδικά αυτά του άγχους) είναι μεταδοτικά, οι ψυχικές ασθένειες δεν είναι. Μπορεί να λέγονται ασθένειες αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο με την γρίπη ή το κρύωμα. Αν σας φαίνεται υπερβολικός αυτός ο μύθος, έρευνα που δημοσιεύτηκε το 2014 στο επιστημονικό περιοδικό Memory & Cognition διαπίστωσε ότι οι άνθρωποι πιστεύουν ότι οι ψυχικές ασθένειες μπορούν να «περάσουν» από τον έναν άνθρωπο στον άλλον.

Μύθος 2: Οι ψυχικές ασθένειες είναι συνδεδεμένες με την βία
Πολλοί είναι εκείνοι που κατηγορούν τις ψυχικές ασθένειες για μεγάλες τραγωδίες, ενισχύοντας ένα στίγμα που είναι δύσκολο να καταρριφθεί. Η πραγματικότητα, όμως, είναι ότι το να πάσχει κανείς από μία ψυχική διαταραχή δεν σημαίνει ότι θα γίνει βίαιος. Για την ακρίβεια, έρευνα που έγινε το 2014 οι άνθρωποι που πάσχουν από ψυχικές ασθένειες είναι πιο πιθανό να πέσουν θύματα βίας παρά να διαπράξουν ένα έγκλημα.

Μύθος 3: Είναι σπάνιο να συμβεί
Λάθος. Περίπου 1 στους 4 ανθρώπους σε όλο τον κόσμο θα βιώσουν κάποιο θέμα με την ψυχική τους υγεία κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή τους. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι πιθανό να γνωρίζετε κάποιον που πάσχει από μία ψυχική διαταραχή.

Μύθος 4: Είναι «όλα στο μυαλό σου»
Υπάρχει ακόμα η πεποίθηση ότι κάποιος που πάσχει από μία αγχώδη διαταραχή πρέπει απλά «να ηρεμήσει» ή κάποιος που έχει κατάθλιψη «να συνέλθει». Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει. Υπάρχουν πολλά συμπτώματα που είναι εντελώς αληθινά και σωματικά. Για παράδειγμα, κάποιος που πάσχει από κατάθλιψη βιώνει αλλαγές στην όρεξή του, μπορεί να έχει πονοκεφάλους ή να πονάει το στομάχι του.

Μύθος 5: Δεν μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις τις ψυχικές ασθένειες
Οι ψυχικές διαταραχές δεν είναι οι ίδιες για όλους, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι η θεραπεία διαφέρει. Υπάρχουν ψυχικές διαταραχές με τις οποίες το άτομο ζει μία ζωή, αλλά με τη σωστή βοήθεια και θεραπεία, ζει μία λειτουργική ζωή. Από την άλλη, η κατάθλιψη μπορεί να ξεπεραστεί εντελώς, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν απαιτείται μεγάλη προσπάθεια από το άτομο και συνέπεια στην θεραπεία.

Μύθος 6: Οι ψυχικές διαταραχές σχετίζονται με την άσχημη παιδική ηλικία
Οι συνθήκες στις οποίες ζει και μεγαλώνει το άτομο έχουν σημαντικό ρόλο στην εμφάνιση τέτοιων διαταραχών, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τον ψυχισμό του ατόμου, όπως η προσωπικότητά του, ο τρόπος που ερμηνεύει τις καταστάσεις, οι χημικές λειτουργίες του εγκεφάλου, η κληρονομικότητα κλπ.

Μύθος 7: Δεν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις κάποιον που πάσχει από μία ψυχική ασθένεια
Το υποστηρικτικό δίκτυο και ο κοινωνικός περίγυρος έχει σημαντικό ρόλο στην παρέμβαση και την πρόληψη στην αυτοκτονία. Η οικογένεια, οι φίλοι και τα αγαπημένα πρόσωπα έχουν την δυνατότητα να βοηθήσουν προσφέροντας υποστήριξη και χωρίς να ασκούν κριτική, βοηθώντας το άτομο που πάσχει από ψυχική ασθένεια να ζητήσει βοήθεια και να παραμείνει στην θεραπεία και την καθημερινή του ρουτίνα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αληθεια πρωτη  οι ανθρωποι κανουν πραγματα γιατι θελουν να τα κανουν κ δε τα κανουν γιατι δε θελουν να τα κανουν.. οταν καπιος ενα πραγμα δε θελει να το κανει οσο επιμενεις να τον πεισεις *τον κανεις ακομα πιο αρνητικο απο πριν.*




> Μύθος 6: Οι ψυχικές διαταραχές σχετίζονται με την άσχημη παιδική ηλικία


Ο άνθρωπος είναι το προϊόν των τραυμάτων της παιδικής του ηλικίας.
Sigmund Freud

αληθεια δευτερη...

Από 
*λάθος σε λάθος,* 
ανακαλύπτει κανείς ολόκληρη την αλήθεια.
Sigmund Freud

----------


## Οδυσσεας34



----------


## agnostix

> αληθεια πρωτη  οι ανθρωποι κανουν πραγματα γιατι θελουν να τα κανουν κ δε τα κανουν γιατι δε θελουν να τα κανουν.. οταν καπιος ενα πραγμα δε θελει να το κανει οσο επιμενεις να τον πεισεις *τον κανεις ακομα πιο αρνητικο απο πριν.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ο άνθρωπος είναι το προϊόν των τραυμάτων της παιδικής του ηλικίας.
> Sigmund Freud
> 
> αληθεια δευτερη...
> 
> ...



*Οι συνθήκες στις οποίες ζει και μεγαλώνει το άτομο έχουν σημαντικό ρόλο στην εμφάνιση τέτοιων διαταραχών*,αυτο γιατι το προσπερασες ειπαμε ο συμπαθεστατος φρουντ ηταν ο θεμελειωτης της ψυχαναλυσης απο τοτε περασαν κ 100 χρονια ολο κατι παραπανω θα χουν ανακαλυψει  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

*επειδη περιμενα αυτη την απαντηση* αν ηθελα θα σου απαντουσα κ σε αυτο.αλλα αν το παμε ετσι θα θυμιθω σε λιγο οτι ξεχασα να παρω κ ποπ κορν απο το σουπερ μαρκετ οταν ειχα παει το μεσημερι. :Smile: 
παντως ολο κ κατι θα ειχαν πει κ για τις ανακαλυψεις παλιωτερα οπιος ψαχνει βρισκει. :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

Ναι μωρε Αλεξανδρε καλη καρδια δεν θα σκασουμε κιολας...Οδυσσεα ριξε κ αλλα κλιπακια αν εχει να κανουμε κ ενα μουσικο διαλειμμα !!!

----------


## Οδυσσεας34



----------


## Οδυσσεας34



----------


## agnostix

> 


Αααα εσυ εισαι καλος ...!!!!

----------


## Οδυσσεας34



----------


## Οδυσσεας34

> Αααα εσυ εισαι καλος ...!!!!


Χαίρομαι που σ'αρεσουν :Smile:  τωρα μονο κενό...

----------


## agnostix



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενα πραγμα εχει νοημα να το επισημαινεις ως διαταραχη οταν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις οταν ειναι τοσο too much που εχει επειρεασει ολη τη ζωη σου πιο πολυ κακο θα σου κανει να το επισημαινεις ως διαταραχη παρα καλο.

----------


## Οδυσσεας34

> 


Πολυ ωραίο :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

> ενα πραγμα εχει νοημα να το επισημαινεις ως διαταραχη οταν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις οταν ειναι τοσο too much που εχει επειρεασει ολη τη ζωη σου πιο πολυ κακο θα σου κανει να το επισημαινεις ως διαταραχη παρα καλο.


εγω παλι θα ελεγα να μην φοβομαστε τις λεξεις,ναι *πασχω* απο αγχος φοβιες κ κρισεις πανικου κ οταν μου συμβαινει αυτο *διαταρασεται* ο ψυχικος μου κοσμος ε ψεματα να πω η μηπως ειμαι η μονη???

----------


## agnostix

μελαγχολικο μεν αλλα αληθινο οδυσσεα  :Wink:

----------


## Οδυσσεας34



----------


## agnostix

> 


Aχ θυμηθηκες τα νιατα σου βλεπω κ εσυ..αυτα ειναι !

----------


## Οδυσσεας34

> μελαγχολικο μεν αλλα αληθινο οδυσσεα


Για τέτοια ειμαι αφού έπιασα πάτο  :Smile:

----------


## Οδυσσεας34

> Aχ θυμηθηκες τα νιατα σου βλεπω κ εσυ..αυτα ειναι !


Μακάρι να ξανά γινόμασταν παιδιά...

----------


## agnostix

> Για τέτοια ειμαι αφού έπιασα πάτο


Aμα ομως δεν βοηθαει ,ξερω γω..μην ταιζουμε παραπανω το κακο..θα κοιταξω κατι πιο χαλαρωτικο...

----------


## agnostix



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> εγω παλι θα ελεγα να μην φοβομαστε τις λεξεις,ναι *πασχω* απο αγχος φοβιες κ κρισεις πανικου κ οταν μου συμβαινει αυτο *διαταρασεται* ο ψυχικος μου κοσμος ε ψεματα να πω η μηπως ειμαι η μονη???


ετσι πολυ απλα θα γινεις χειροτερα οσο το σκεφτεσαι κ επικεντρωνεσαι στο προβλημα τοσο φουντωνει καταλιγει σε αυθυποβολη.

----------


## agnostix

> ετσι πολυ απλα θα γινεις χειροτερα οσο το σκεφτεσαι κ επικεντρωνεσαι στο προβλημα τοσο φουντωνει καταλιγει σε αυθυποβολη.


Καλα δεν ειπα να το κανω κ καραμελα να το λεω ολη την ωρα..αλλωστε εχω σκοπο να το λυσω το προβλημα

----------


## Οδυσσεας34

> Aμα ομως δεν βοηθαει ,ξερω γω..μην ταιζουμε παραπανω το κακο..θα κοιταξω κατι πιο χαλαρωτικο...


Βοηθάει...βασικά νιώθω ότι τίποτε δε βοηθάει...ίσως ειναι απτά φαρμακα,ίσως η αρρώστια ένα ψυχικό μούδιασμα-κενο

----------


## Οδυσσεας34

τελευταία αφιερωμένο σε όλους αγαπημένο!

----------


## agnostix

Ευχαριστουμε κ κουραγιο βρε οδυσσεα,θα περασει που θα παει!!!! οποτε εχεις εμπνευση μουσικη η οτιδηποτε αλλο ξανα περνα απο τα λημερια μας  :Wink:

----------


## agnostix

Όχι στον πανικό από τις κρίσεις πανικού!

http://www.vita.gr/psixologia/articl...iseis-panikoy/

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω να σου πω μπορει να *διεκοψα*  τις κρισεις κ προσεξε τη λεξη που χρησιμοποιησα αλλα λογο του χαρακτηρα μου η ταση μου εχει μεινει για παντα αυτο που αλαξε ηταν οτι απλα το γειωσα το ολο θεμα..

----------


## agnostix

> εγω να σου πω μπορει να *διεκοψα*  τις κρισεις κ προσεξε τη λεξη που χρησιμοποιησα αλλα λογο του χαρακτηρα μου η ταση μου εχει μεινει για παντα αυτο που αλαξε ηταν οτι απλα το γειωσα το ολο θεμα..


δλδ δεν το ξεπερασες?εξηγησε μου λιγο να καταλαβω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχει σχεση με το χαρακτηρα που μπορει να εχει καπιος εγω δε πιστευω οτι ξεπερνιεται αυτο το πραγμα αλλα διακοπτεται αν μιλησεις εκεινη την ωρα για το τι σε πειραζει.. τωρα εμενα δε μ αρεσουν οι ψευτικες ελπιδες ουτε εχω ορεξη να κανω τον ψυχολογικο μπρους λι εγω λεω πως ειναι η πραγματικοτητα.οταν μιλας διακοπτεις τα παντα οτι κ αν σε πιασει αρκει να το κανεις *αυτοματα*

----------


## agnostix

> εχει σχεση με το χαρακτηρα που μπορει να εχει καπιος εγω δε πιστευω οτι ξεπερνιεται αυτο το πραγμα αλλα διακοπτεται αν μιλησεις εκεινη την ωρα για το τι σε πειραζει.. τωρα εμενα δε μ αρεσουν οι ψευτικες ελπιδες ουτε εχω ορεξη να κανω τον ψυχολογικο μπρους λι εγω λεω πως ειναι η πραγματικοτητα.οταν μιλας διακοπτεις τα παντα οτι κ αν σε πιασει αρκει να το κανεις *αυτοματα*


κ αν εισαι μονος σου σε ποιον μιλας?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εγω πάντως τις κρισεις πανικου τις γλύτωσα γιατι εχω νοσοκομειοφοβια. μια φορα με εχουν πάει με ασθενοφορο ειχα ενα σοβαρο τρακαρισμα και ελεγα ψεμματα οτι δεν ζαλιζομαι για να με αφησουν να φυγω και οταν στεκομουν ορθια εβαζα την ξαδερφη μου να με κραταει κρυφα απο πίσω για να μην πεσω... εδω οσες φορες που εχει χρειαστει να πάω για επισκεψη... αισθανομαι τοση φρικη που δεν αντεχω πανω απο 15 λεπτα...δυσφορια τασεις λιποθυμιας ...μεχρι να φυγω απο εκει μεσα υποφερω!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> τελευταία αφιερωμένο σε όλους αγαπημένο!


τοσο μα τοσο αγαπημενο! μπραβο οδυσσεα :Embarrassment:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> κ αν εισαι μονος σου σε ποιον μιλας?


υπαρχουν κ τηλεφωνα το να εχεις παντα καπιον να μηλισεις ειναι το καλυτερο πραγμα.τη μοναξια πρεπει ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ σε αυτη τη περιπτωση αλυπητα.

----------


## agnostix

> εγω πάντως τις κρισεις πανικου τις γλύτωσα γιατι εχω νοσοκομειοφοβια. μια φορα με εχουν πάει με ασθενοφορο ειχα ενα σοβαρο τρακαρισμα και ελεγα ψεμματα οτι δεν ζαλιζομαι για να με αφησουν να φυγω και οταν στεκομουν ορθια εβαζα την ξαδερφη μου να με κραταει κρυφα απο πίσω για να μην πεσω... εδω οσες φορες που εχει χρειαστει να πάω για επισκεψη... αισθανομαι τοση φρικη που δεν αντεχω πανω απο 15 λεπτα...δυσφορια τασεις λιποθυμιας ...μεχρι να φυγω απο εκει μεσα υποφερω!


Ποσες μα ποσες φοβιες υπαρχουν τελικα ...

----------


## agnostix

> υπαρχουν κ τηλεφωνα το να εχεις παντα καπιον να μηλισεις ειναι το καλυτερο πραγμα.τη μοναξια πρεπει ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ σε αυτη τη περιπτωση αλυπητα.


Τι να πω μωρε αλεξανδρε,κ αντε ο αλλος να μην ειναι διαθεσιμος..η να μην εχεις καρτα εγω θελω παντως αν υπαρχει τροπος να νιωθω δυνατη κ ανεξαρτητη σε τετοιες καταστασεις και ακομα καλυτερα να μην φυγουν τελειως οι φοβοι..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε συμφαιρει η ανεξαρτησια αυτοι συνηθως που ειναι ετσι το χαρακτηριστικο τους ειναι οτι τρωνε φλασιες ξαφνικα για αυτο ειναι η ομαδα ανθρωπων που εχει αναγκη οσο τιποτα αλλο το να ομαδοποιηθει κ γω προτιμω την εξαρτηση απο τους ΦΙΛΟΥΣ μου..για αυτο κ ειναι φιλοι μου αλλιως δε θα ηταν...

----------


## agnostix



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω δε σου λεω οτι οπιος εχει ταση για πανικους θα εχει κ πανικους μπορει να μην εχει αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα ειναι καταδικασμενος να μιλα μια ζωη θελει δε θελει εχει διαφορα η ταση απο το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## agnostix

οκ καταλαβα  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ποσες μα ποσες φοβιες υπαρχουν τελικα ...


χαχαχα... περιπου και οσες υπερβασεις... γυρω στο απειρο υποθετω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agnostix

*Πώς αντιμετωπίζουν οι διάφοροι πολιτισμοί τα συμπτώματα του στρες
*
ΦΙΝΛΑΝΔΙΑ: ΙΔΡΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΤΜΟ!

Στην Φινλανδία είναι ιδιαίτερα διαδεδομένη η χρήση της σάουνας (ειδικά διαμορφωμένα σπιτάκια με ζεστές ή ξηρές θερμοκρασίες) ως μια τεχνική αποσυμφόρησης. Συνήθως άτομα του ιδίου φύλλου κάθονται παρέα και χαλαρώνουν σε δωμάτια με θερμοκρασίες 70-100 βαθμών Κελσίου. Ζεστές πέτρες περιχύνονται με νερό και αυτές παράγουν τον ζεστό ατμό που θα χαλαρώσει όλους τους μύες του σώματος.

ΔΑΝΙΑ: «ΥΓΙΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ» ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ

Οι Δανοί ακολουθούν ένα πολύ έξυπνο χαλαρωτικό τρικ. Οργανώνουν δείπνα τελευταίας στιγμής με φίλους τις καθημερινές εργάσιμες μέρες. Αυτά τα ονομάζουν Hygge ή Cozy. Το να περνάει κανείς παρέα με φίλους βοηθάει στην έκκριση της οξυτοκίνης, ενός νευροδιαβιβαστή που απαλύνει το σύστημα του στρες.

ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ: ΞΥΠΟΛΥΤΟΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ

Στην Ιαπωνία, μία βασική μέθοδος χαλάρωσης είναι η αφαίρεση των υποδημάτων στον εργασιακό χώρο. Αυτά αντικαθίστανται από άνετες παντόφλες, έτσι ώστε τα άτομα να είναι όσο πιο άνετα μπορούν και να αποδίδουν καλύτερα στην εργασία τους. Στις γυναίκες, συγκεκριμένα, αυτό οφελεί στην αποφυγή των αστραγαλικών κραμπών.

ΓΑΛΛΙΑ: ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ

Οι Γάλλοι ακολουθούν την τακτική “μικρό απεριτίφ (petit aperitif)”, ένα τελετουργικό όπου οι άνθρωποι απολαμβάνουν ένα ποτήρι κρασί με κάσιους ή ελιές. Αυτό το τελετουργικό ακολουθεί την αρχή του να ξεκλέψει κανείς λίγο χρόνο κατά τη διάρκεια μιας έντονης ημέρας και να ξεκουράσει τις σκέψεις του, ούτως ώστε να είναι πιο ξεκούραστος και ανανανεωμένος να υποδεχθεί τις προκλήσεις της επόμενης ημέρας!

ΚΙΝΑ: ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ

Οι γυναίκες της Κίνας απολαμβάνουν να χαλαρώνουν με το να βυθίζουν τα πόδια τους σε ζεστό νερό, προτού αποσυρθούν για τον βραδινό τους ύπνο. Αυτή η μέθοδος χαλάρωσης ονομάζεται “zu yu”. Zu σημαίνει πολύτιμος και Υu σημαίνει πόδια. Η πρακτική του μασάζ ποδιών επίσης αποτελεί μια παραδοσιακή μέθοδο αποσυμφόρησης.

ΙΝΔΙΑ: ΜΑΣΑΖ ΩΜΩΝ

Το μασάζ του κεφαλιού και των ώμων βοηθάει στην αντιμετώπιση των ημικρανιών. Για να μειώσουμε το στρες, ο Galon προτείνει:

To «ινιακό τρίψιμο». Χρησιμοποιείστε και τα δύο χέρια σας και τοποθετήστε τα τρία σας δάκτυλα του κάθε χεριού πίσω από το κεφάλι σας, στην περιοχή όπου ενώνεται ο λαιμός με το κεφάλι, πίσω από την περιοχή των αυτιών.

Στη συνέχεια, με λυγισμένους τους αγκώνες, απομακρύνετε τα δάχτυλα το ένα από το άλλο και μετά ενώστε τα πάλι, τρίβοντας κατ ‘αυτό τον τρόπο την βάση του κρανίου σας.

Επαναλάβετε τη διαδικασία για περίπου 30 δευτερόλεπτα, εκπνέοντας στο τέλος.

ΙΡΛΑΝΔΙΑ: ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ

Η γυμναστική, θεωρείτο ανέκαθεν ένας από τους σημαντικότερους τρόπους για να ανακουφιστεί κάποιος από τα συμπτώματα του στρες. Οι Ιρλανδοί, τα κρύα απογεύματα, βρίσκουν την ευκαιρία να περπατάνε έξω μαζί με φίλους και την υπόλοιπη οικογένεια. Αυτό, όχι μόνο μειώνει το στρες, αλλά έχει ανακαλυφθεί επιστημονικά ότι βοηθάει στην έκκριση ορμονών που βοηθούν την ευελιξία των γνωστικών λειτουργιών. Με αυτό τον τρόπο, το άτομο αναπτύσσει πιο παραγωγικούς μηχανισμούς αντιμετώπισης στρεσογόνων καταστάσεων.

----------


## agnostix

Ε μα ναιιιιι χαχαχαχαχα  :Big Grin:  
Καλημερουδιαααααααα!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ε μα ναιιιιι χαχαχαχαχα  
> Καλημερουδιαααααααα!!!!!


χαχαχαχαχαχα... κορυφη!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> *Πώς αντιμετωπίζουν οι διάφοροι πολιτισμοί τα συμπτώματα του στρες
> *
> ΦΙΝΛΑΝΔΙΑ: ΙΔΡΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΤΜΟ!
> 
> Στην Φινλανδία είναι ιδιαίτερα διαδεδομένη η χρήση της σάουνας (ειδικά διαμορφωμένα σπιτάκια με ζεστές ή ξηρές θερμοκρασίες) ως μια τεχνική αποσυμφόρησης. Συνήθως άτομα του ιδίου φύλλου κάθονται παρέα και χαλαρώνουν σε δωμάτια με θερμοκρασίες 70-100 βαθμών Κελσίου. Ζεστές πέτρες περιχύνονται με νερό και αυτές παράγουν τον ζεστό ατμό που θα χαλαρώσει όλους τους μύες του σώματος.
> 
> ΔΑΝΙΑ: «ΥΓΙΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ» ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ
> 
> Οι Δανοί ακολουθούν ένα πολύ έξυπνο χαλαρωτικό τρικ. Οργανώνουν δείπνα τελευταίας στιγμής με φίλους τις καθημερινές εργάσιμες μέρες. Αυτά τα ονομάζουν Hygge ή Cozy. Το να περνάει κανείς παρέα με φίλους βοηθάει στην έκκριση της οξυτοκίνης, ενός νευροδιαβιβαστή που απαλύνει το σύστημα του στρες.
> ...


καλα οι ιαπωνες θα χουν μαστουρωσει απο την ποδαριλα!!! χαχαχαχα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μαλον ειχες κρυφο καημο να γινεις συγγραφεας...

----------


## agnostix

Mαλον ψυχολογος..απο πολυ μικρη ειχα να κανω με ταλαιπωρες ψυχες +την δικη μου  :Smile:

----------


## Οδυσσεας34

> Mαλον ψυχολογος..απο πολυ μικρη ειχα να κανω με ταλαιπωρες ψυχες +την δικη μου


Όλοι θελουμε το placebo μας ε;

----------


## Οδυσσεας34



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω εχω προσεξει οτι οι ανθρωποι ειναι πολες φορες τοσο αντοδραστικοι που μολις τους πεις ασπρο σου λενε μαυρο εγω παντως οταν καπιος μου δωσει την εντυπωση οτι προσπαθει να με πεισει με πλαγιο τροπο μετα γινομαι εξοφρενικα δυσπιστος.μονο η ευθυτητα μπορει να με επειρεασει οφοσον συμφωνω μαζι της.

----------


## agnostix

> 


Eτσι...!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

παντως απο το τροπο που γραφεις δε μου θυμιζεις πολυ ταλαιπωρη ψυχη... οι ταλαιπωρες ψυχες πρεπει να ξερεις κανουν τα παντα για να συνενοηθουν με τους αλλους. οχι γενικα κ αοριστα αλλα προσδιορισμενα.

----------


## agnostix

> εγω εχω προσεξει οτι οι ανθρωποι ειναι πολες φορες τοσο αντοδραστικοι που μολις τους πεις ασπρο σου λενε μαυρο εγω παντως οταν καπιος μου δωσει την εντυπωση οτι προσπαθει να με πεισει με πλαγιο τροπο μετα γινομαι εξοφρενικα δυσπιστος.μονο η ευθυτητα μπορει να με επειρεασει οφοσον συμφωνω μαζι της.


Επρεπε να συμφωνησω οτι θελω να γινω συγγραφεας δλδ?Δεν καταλαβαινω τον προβληματισμο σου ρε συ αλεξανδρε..και να σου πω κ κατι γενικοτερα??? Οταν βλεπεις την σταση των αλλων που δεν αλλαζει για πολυ καιρο ας αναρωτηθουμε μηπως να αλλαξουμε πρωτα την δικη μας σταση.Καμια φορα εισπρατουμε πισω, αυτο που εμεις δινουμε πρωτα

----------


## agnostix

> παντως απο το τροπο που γραφεις δε μου θυμιζεις πολυ ταλαιπωρη ψυχη... οι ταλαιπωρες ψυχες πρεπει να ξερεις κανουν τα παντα για να συνενοηθουν με τους αλλους. οχι γενικα κ αοριστα αλλα προσδιορισμενα.


Κακο ελαττωμα να κρινεις καποιον που δεν ξερεις,μη σου πω ακομα κ οταν νομιζεις οτι τον ξερεις

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Mαλον ψυχολογος..απο πολυ μικρη ειχα να κανω με ταλαιπωρες ψυχες +την δικη μου


εξοχη ιδεα, το ειχα διαβασει καπου που το εγραφες, αλλα νομιζα πως ήταν με την επικοληση...και εγω αυτο ήθελα οταν ήμουν μικρη... βεβαια εγω δεν το θελω πια, αλλα εσυ αμα το θες ακομα γκοου φορ ιτ :Wink:

----------


## agnostix

> εξοχη ιδεα, το ειχα διαβασει καπου που το εγραφες, αλλα νομιζα πως ήταν με την επικοληση...και εγω αυτο ήθελα οταν ήμουν μικρη... βεβαια εγω δεν το θελω πια, αλλα εσυ αμα το θες ακομα γκοου φορ ιτ


Μαθε γερο γραμματα κ ετσι???χαχαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μαθε γερο γραμματα κ ετσι???χαχαχαχα


γιατι ποσο εισαι?... γιατι θυμαμαι 28? :Confused:

----------


## agnostix

> γιατι ποσο εισαι?... γιατι θυμαμαι 28?


Πλησιαζω τα 34 με το καλο...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Επρεπε να συμφωνησω οτι θελω να γινω συγγραφεας δλδ?Δεν καταλαβαινω τον προβληματισμο σου ρε συ αλεξανδρε..και να σου πω κ κατι γενικοτερα??? Οταν βλεπεις την σταση των αλλων που δεν αλλαζει για πολυ καιρο ας αναρωτηθουμε μηπως να αλλαξουμε πρωτα την δικη μας σταση.Καμια φορα εισπρατουμε πισω, αυτο που εμεις δινουμε πρωτα


αυτο ομως ετσι οπως το λες να αλαξω εγω για να αλαξουν οι αλλοι ειναι σα να λες οτι πρεπει να λεω πραγματα που δε τα πιστευω για να αλαξουν οι αλλοι κ γω για πιο λογο να το κανω αυτο? αν δε θελουν να αλαξουν ποτε τους.

----------


## agnostix

> αυτο ομως ετσι οπως το λες να αλαξω εγω για να αλαξουν οι αλλοι ειναι σα να λες οτι πρεπει να λεω πραγματα που δε τα πιστευω για να αλαξουν οι αλλοι κ γω για πιο λογο να το κανω αυτο? αν δε θελουν να αλαξουν ποτε τους.


Μιλαω για αλλαγη στασης,στον τροπο που μιλας, απευθυνεσαι ,αντιμετοπιζεις.
απλο παραδειγμα..
λεει ενας αντρας στην γυναικα του 
-φερε μου τις παντοφλες(ρεα για σενα,χαχαχαχα)
-Στο κεφαλι??Ευχαριστως(αντιδρα η)
υπαρχει κ ο αλλος διαλογος
-Μωρε θα ηταν ευκολο να μου φερεις τις παντοφλες μου?
-Ναι ματια μου μισο λεπτο(σκλαβωθηκε απο την ευγενεια του κ να μην θελει θα το κανει)
 :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## agnostix

Μιλαω για αλλαγη στασης,στον τροπο που μιλας, απευθυνεσαι ,αντιμετοπιζεις.
απλο παραδειγμα..
λεει ενας αντρας στην γυναικα του 
-φερε μου τις παντοφλες(ρεα για σενα,χαχαχαχα)
-Στο κεφαλι??Ευχαριστως ...αντιδρα
υπαρχει κ ο αλλος διαλογος
-Μωρε θα ηταν ευκολο να μου φερεις τις παντοφλες μου?
-Ναι ματια μου μισο λεπτο(σκλαβωθηκε απο την ευγενεια του κ να μην θελει θα το κανει)
 :Big Grin:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καμια σχεση εγω ενοουσα οτι αλλαξα το τροπο επικοινωνιας ενω το νοημα οσων λεω ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο *αλλα με αλλες λεξεις*
εσυ ενοεις οτι καπιος πρεπει να αλαξει το νοημα οσων λεει με σκοπο να επειρασει τον αλλο κ αντι να λεει αποψεις να παιζει με τις λεξεις. 
αν αυτο σ αρεσει καντο εγω μιλω για να εκφρασω τις αποψεις μου.

----------


## agnostix

"εγω ενοουσα οτι αλλαξα το τροπο επικοινωνιας ενω το νοημα οσων λεω ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο αλλα με αλλες λεξεις"
Αυτο σου ειπα κ εγω αγορι μου τι δεν καταλαβαινεις ???
Αλλα απο την αρχη εχεις την ταση να με επικρινεις μονο κ μονο για να μου την πεις..συννεχισε ετσι ..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενταξει αν αυτο σ αρεσει να αλαζεις η ιδια για να αλαζουν οι αλλοι καντο εγω παντως δε μπορω να κανω σκοπο της ζωης μου να επειρεασω τους αλλους αν θελουν ας επειρεαστουν απο μονοι τους.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μιλαω για αλλαγη στασης,στον τροπο που μιλας, απευθυνεσαι ,αντιμετοπιζεις.
> απλο παραδειγμα..
> λεει ενας αντρας στην γυναικα του 
> -φερε μου τις παντοφλες(ρεα για σενα,χαχαχαχα)
> -Στο κεφαλι??Ευχαριστως ...αντιδρα
> υπαρχει κ ο αλλος διαλογος
> -Μωρε θα ηταν ευκολο να μου φερεις τις παντοφλες μου?
> -Ναι ματια μου μισο λεπτο(σκλαβωθηκε απο την ευγενεια του κ να μην θελει θα το κανει)


χαχαχαχχαχα... εισαι παλιανθρωπος ρε!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agnostix

> ενταξει αν αυτο σ αρεσει να αλαζεις η ιδια για να αλαζουν οι αλλοι καντο εγω παντως δε μπορω να κανω σκοπο της ζωης μου να επειρεασω τους αλλους αν θελουν ας επειρεαστουν απο μονοι τους.


Αντε παλι..καλα αστο το θεμα τερματιστηκε!

----------


## agnostix

> χαχαχαχχαχα... εισαι παλιανθρωπος ρε!!


Ειμαι λιγακι το παραδεχομαι λοιπον  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Να σας πω κάτι να γελάσετε. Όταν πήγα στο γιατρό προχθές ήταν δύο δεν ήταν ένας, αλλά εγώ με τον έναν έκανα παιχνίδι. Τον είδα λίγο στη κοσμάρα του, δεν ξέρω αν είναι όλοι έτσι αλλά αυτός ήταν, ο άλλος τα 'χε βάψει μαύρα γιατί είχε δώσει κατά λάθος εξιτήριο και ο άλλος τη κοπάνησε κατευθείαν. Διαβάστε στιχομυθία

-Πωπω τι έκανα, τον έδιωξα ( και να κρατάει το κεφάλι του)
-Έλα μωρέ ηρέμησε δεν πειράζει, για διώξιμο ήταν!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Να σας πω κάτι να γελάσετε. Όταν πήγα στο γιατρό προχθές ήταν δύο δεν ήταν ένας, αλλά εγώ με τον έναν έκανα παιχνίδι. Τον είδα λίγο στη κοσμάρα του, δεν ξέρω αν είναι όλοι έτσι αλλά αυτός ήταν, ο άλλος τα 'χε βάψει μαύρα γιατί είχε δώσει κατά λάθος εξιτήριο και ο άλλος τη κοπάνησε κατευθείαν. Διαβάστε στιχομυθία
> 
> -Πωπω τι έκανα, τον έδιωξα ( και να κρατάει το κεφάλι του)
> -Έλα μωρέ ηρέμησε δεν πειράζει, για διώξιμο ήταν!


χαχαχαχαχα... οχιιιιιιιιι!!!!

----------


## agnostix

> Να σας πω κάτι να γελάσετε. Όταν πήγα στο γιατρό προχθές ήταν δύο δεν ήταν ένας, αλλά εγώ με τον έναν έκανα παιχνίδι. Τον είδα λίγο στη κοσμάρα του, δεν ξέρω αν είναι όλοι έτσι αλλά αυτός ήταν, ο άλλος τα 'χε βάψει μαύρα γιατί είχε δώσει κατά λάθος εξιτήριο και ο άλλος τη κοπάνησε κατευθείαν. Διαβάστε στιχομυθία
> 
> -Πωπω τι έκανα, τον έδιωξα ( και να κρατάει το κεφάλι του)
> -Έλα μωρέ ηρέμησε δεν πειράζει, για διώξιμο ήταν!


Αστα αυτα  :Big Grin:  
εγω περιμενω να συννεχισεις το ημερολογιο
για να μαθω τι εγινε με τον γιατρο προτυπο  :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αντε παλι..καλα αστο το θεμα τερματιστηκε!


...μα γιατι?......ομολόγησε επιτελους οτι εχει δικιο!!!! :Cool:

----------


## agnostix

> ...μα γιατι?......ομολόγησε επιτελους οτι εχει δικιο!!!!


ναι ειδες... ειμαι μεγαλο κεφαλι κ εγω... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## agnostix



----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Καλή μου agnostix δεν ανέφερες τον πατροπαράδοτο των Ελληναράδων τρόπο....

Φέρε τις παντόφλες μη σου γ@μίσω κ σε αρχίσω σε τίποτα κλωτσομπουνίδια!

----------


## elis



----------


## agnostix

> Καλή μου agnostix δεν ανέφερες τον πατροπαράδοτο των Ελληναράδων τρόπο....
> 
> Φέρε τις παντόφλες μη σου γ@μίσω κ σε αρχίσω σε τίποτα κλωτσομπουνίδια!


χαχαχαχαχα δεν ηθελα να τσιτωσω παραπανω την Ρεα μου,μια κ στον εικονικο μου διαλογο πρωταγωνιστουσε...ρεα love you ρεεεεε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agnostix



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> χαχαχαχαχα δεν ηθελα να τσιτωσω παραπανω την Ρεα μου,μια κ στον εικονικο μου διαλογο πρωταγωνιστουσε...ρεα love you ρεεεεε




 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agnostix

> 


εμεις εχουμε καρμα ετσι???Αυτο το τραγουδουσε ο αγνωστοςχ χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> εμεις εχουμε καρμα ετσι???Αυτο το τραγουδουσε ο αγνωστοςχ χαχαχαχαχα


χαχαχαχα... οι καταθλιπτικοι εχουμε παρομοια ρεπερτορια

----------


## agnostix

10 Φυσικοί Τρόποι Αντιμετώπισης της Κατάθλιψης


1. Διακρίνετε τα συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης.

Άγχος, απαισιοδοξία, αίσθηση μόνιμης κούρασης και εσωτερικού βάρους, έλλειψη ενέργειας, υπερφαγία ή το αντίθετο, κατανάλωση σε ‘σκουπιδοφαγητό’ (Junk food), τεντωμένα νεύρα ή απάθεια, αίσθημα λύπης, ενοχής –κάτι δεν κάνω καλά, κάπου φταίω-, αίσθημα εσωτερικού κενού, υπερυπνία ή δυσκολία στον ύπνο (ή διακεκομμένος ύπνος), πονοκέφαλοι, διαταραχές στο πεπτικό σύστημα, χρόνιους πόνους στο σώμα.
Μάλιστα, και τώρα τι κάνουμε;

2. Προσδιορίσετε τις πραγματικές αιτίες

Όσο σαφέστερα προσδιορίσετε τις αιτίες ή τα αίτια τόσο αποτελεσματικότερα μπορείτε να τ’ αντιμετωπίσετε και να έχετε μια πραγματική εικόνα της κατάστασης. Η σημαντικότερη παγίδα που μας στήνει η κατάθλιψη είναι η αίσθηση πως βρισκόμαστε σ’ ένα αδιέξοδο που δεν αλλάζει – οπότε αφηνόμαστε στο όπως πάνε τα πράγματα… γιατί νοιώθουμε σαν μην υπάρχει καλύτερη λύση. Πολλές φορές φαίνεται σαν να γίνονται όλα λίγο ένα κουβάρι απ’ το οποίο δεν μπορούμε να βγούμε.
Προσπαθήστε λοιπόν, να τακτοποιήσετε τις σκέψεις σας.
Αν δεν τα καταφέρετε μόνοι σας, μοιραστείτε τις με κάποιους δικούς σας. Θα έχετε κάνει ένα μεγάλο βήμα: η θλίψη τείνει να μας αποκόβει απ’ τους άλλους και να μας παρασύρει σ’ ένα εσωτερικό μπέρδεμα και στη μοναξιά.

3. Κίνηση, κίνηση, κίνηση!

Όσο πιο βαριά διάθεση έχει κανείς, τόσο δυσκολότερο φαντάζει να βάλει το σώμα του σε κίνηση. Κι όμως είναι ό,τι καλύτερο μπορεί να κάνει!
Η Φυσική Κίνηση και οι Σωματικές Δραστηριότητες απελευθερώνουν εκείνες τις χημικές ουσίες στον εγκέφαλο που επηρεάζουν την καλή διάθεση (νευροδιαβιβαστές, ενδορφίνες). Επιπλέον, μειώνουν το στρες, βελτιώνουν τον ύπνο κι ανεβάζουν τα επίπεδα της ενέργειας. Παράλληλα προσφέρουν νοητικά και συναισθηματικά οφέλη: απόσπαση από τις έγνοιες και ενίσχυση της αυτοεκτίμησης επειδή αναλαμβάνουμε προσωπικά δράση.
Ιδανικά συνίσταται το ποδήλατο, ο χορός, το τρέξιμο, το κολύμπι και φυσικά η yoga. Φαίνεται πως ακόμα κι απλές δραστηριότητες όπως οι δουλειές του σπιτιού, η κηπουρική, το περπάτημα για 20 λεπτά και ο περίπατος είναι αρκετά για να μετατρέψουν τη μελαγχολία σ’ ευδιαθεσία.

4. Τα πολύτιμα Ω3 Λιπαρά

Πρόσφατα οι επιστήμονες συσχέτισαν τα Ωμέγα-3 Λιπαρά με την κατάθλιψη, παρατηρώντας πως σ’ εκείνες οι κοινωνίες που η διατροφή τα περιλαμβάνει περισσότερο παρουσιάζουν χαμηλότερα ποσοστά κατάθλιψης, όπως κι όσοι συνηθίζουν να τρώνε τα ψάρια εκείνα που είναι κύρια πηγή Ω3 Λιπαρών.
Για να εμπλουτίσετε κι εσείς τη διατροφή σας σε Ω3 Λιπαρά προτιμήστε τα ψάρια: σολωμό, σαρδέλα, φρέσκο τόνο, κολιό, γαύρο και πέστροφα.
Πηγές του Άλφα Λινολενικού Οξέος (άλλος τύπος Ω3 Λιπαρών) είναι o λιναρόσπορος, η σόγια και το σογιέλαιο, τα καρύδια και τέλος τα λαχανικά με σκούρο πράσινο φύλλωμα. Μπορείτε να επιλέξετε Ω3 ως ιχθυέλαιο ή φυτικής προέλευσης σε μορφή κάψουλας σε καταστήματα ειδών υγιεινής διατροφής και ενημερωμένα φαρμακεία.

5. Επιλέξτε τι τρώτε

Η κατάλληλη τροφή έχει τη δυνατότητα να μας βοηθήσει ‘εκ των έσω’ ν’ αντιμετωπίσουμε αποτελεσματικότερα τη δυσάρεστη διάθεση και την πεσμένη ενέργεια.
Σε κάποιες πρωτεϊνούχες τροφές όπως π.χ. ψάρι, φιστίκια, χουρμάς, σόγια, βρίσκεται το αμινοξύ Τριπτοφάνη από το οποίο κατασκευάζεται στον οργανισμό μας ο νευροδιαβιβαστής σεροτονίνη (στην ρύθμιση του οποίου εστιάζονται πολλά αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα όπως το γνωστό Prozac ή Ladose στην Ελλάδα).
Επίσης, οι ξηροί καρποί και οι σπόροι περιέχουν μαγνήσιο που επηρεάζει την παραγωγή σεροτονίνης στον οργανισμό. Άλλες πηγές ‘υγιεινών’ πρωτεϊνών είναι: όσπρια, αρακάς, ψάρια, γαλοπούλα, άπαχο μοσχαρίσιο κρέας, γιαούρτι και προϊόντα σόγιας.

Κυρίως η γαλοπούλα (μετά ο τόνος και το κοτόπουλο), είναι τροφή πλούσια στο αμινοξύ Τυροσίνη η οποία υποστηρίζει τα επίπεδα της ντοπαμίνης και νορεπινεφρίνης στον εγκέφαλο που σχετίζονται με την αφύπνιση στον οργανισμό μας.

Τα επίπεδα της σεροτονίνης υποθέτουν οι επιστήμονες πως σχετίζονται επίσης και με τους υδατάνθρακες. Επιλέξτε τους κατάλληλα, δηλαδή, αποφύγετε τους επεξεργασμένους υδατάνθρακες, όπως τη λευκή ζάχαρη, το λευκό ψωμί ή τα λευκά μακαρόνια και προτιμήστε τους ανεπεξέργαστους υδατάνθρακες (όπως π.χ. το μαύρο ψωμί).

Τέλος οι τροφές πλούσιες σε Βιταμίνη Β (που σχετίζονται με τη σεροτονίνη) είναι οι: σπαράγγι, σπανάκι, μπρόκολο, αρακάς, λαχανάκια Βρυξελλών, ραπανάκι, κουνουπίδι, νεροκάρδαμο κ.ά. καθώς επίσης τα πορτοκάλια και οι κόκκινες πιπεριές (πλούσιες σε Βιταμίνη C).
Αποφύγετε τον καφέ, μειώνει τα επίπεδα της σεροτονίνης και προτιμήστε το πράσινο τσάι.

6. Εκτεθείτε στον ήλιο, Βιταμίνη D

Ο ήλιος μας μπορεί να μας κάνει χαρούμενους.
Η Βιταμίνη D συντίθεται στο δέρμα μας με την ευεργετική επίδραση του ήλιου. Η έλλειψη της σχετίζεται με την ανεπαρκή έκθεση στον ήλιο, τη χρήση αντηλιακού μ’ υψηλό δείκτη, την ελάχιστη ηλιοφάνεια λόγω γεωγραφικής περιοχής ή εποχής του χρόνου, π.χ. χειμώνας. Ακόμα και το χειμώνα, λοιπόν, σηκώστε τα μανίκια κι αφήστε τον ήλιο για 20 λεπτά να συμβάλλει στη σύνθεση της πολύτιμης βιταμίνης για να χαμογελάσετε.

7. Διαλογιστείτε, φέρνει ισορροπία στις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα

Μπορεί ο διαλογισμός να είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικός όσο και τ’ αντικαταθλιπτικά αποδεικνύουν τ’ αποτελέσματα της έρευνας με 3.500 συμμετέχοντες που πραγματοποιήθηκε από το Ιατρικό Τμήμα του Παν/μίου Τζον Χόπκιν και δημοσιεύτηκε πρόσφατα (Μάρτιος 2014) στο JAMA.
Ο διαλογισμός δεν είναι πανάκεια για κάθε σύμπτωμα, εξηγούν οι ερευνητές, μπορεί όμως να είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικός όσο και τα φάρμακα στην κατάθλιψη, στο άγχος και στον πόνο (0.3). Η επιτυχία του βασίζεται στ’ ότι δρα στη αμυγδαλή, την περιοχή εκείνη του εγκεφάλου που σχετίζεται με την ανταπόκριση μας στο στρες και ευτυχώς δεν έχει καμία ανεπιθύμητη παρενέργεια.

Αναφορές: Journal of the American Medical Association (JAMA) Internal Medicine, Forbes

8. Ελέγξτε τις ορμόνες σας

Αν ο Θυρεοειδής, ή το ορμονικό σύστημα είναι εκτός ελέγχου το ίδιο θα συμβεί και με τη διάθεσή σας. Κάντε τακτικούς ελέγχους.

9. Ανθρώπινη επαφή: επικοινωνία και μοίρασμα

Στο βιβλίο «6 Βήματα Θεραπείας της Κατάθλιψης χωρίς Φάρμακα» ο Δρ. Steve Ilardi εξηγεί πως ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος μεταφράζει εσφαλμένα τον πόνο της κατάθλιψης σαν μόλυνση κι θεωρεί πως ο οργανισμός χρειάζεται απόσυρση μέχρι «να περάσει» η πάθηση. Όμως, η απομόνωση είναι το χειρότερο: ότι χρειάζονται πραγματικά όσοι έχουν κατάθλιψη είναι η ανθρώπινη επαφή! Είναι τόσο πολύτιμη κι αποτελεσματική ώστε ολόκληρα θεραπευτικά προγράμματα βασίζονται πάνω σ’ αυτό. Γιατί όχι κι εσείς;

10. Ψυχοθεραπεία

Αντίθετα με κάποιες προκαταλήψεις, ψυχοθεραπεία δεν σημαίνει απλώς « μιλάω για τα προβλήματα μου», αλλά αναζητώ τις κατάλληλες λύσεις γι’ αυτά, μέσα από ένα διαφορετικό βλέμμα.
Ούτε σημαίνει απλώς ανάλυση του παρελθόντος,- που σίγουρα προσφέρει εξηγήσεις κι απαντήσεις. Οι περισσότεροι σύγχρονοι ψυχοθεραπευτές/τριες εστιάζονται στο «εδώ και τώρα», στα θέματα της ζωής και στους καλύτερους τρόπους διαχείρισης τους στο παρόν και στο μέλλον.

Ενώ κάποτε γνωρίζαμε πως ένα ποτηράκι κρασί μπορούσε να ευφραίνει την καρδιά ή αν ήταν απαραίτητο, τα κατάλληλα αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα, σήμερα έχουμε αποδείξεις για την αποτελεσματικότητα και άλλων πιο φυσικών τρόπων.
Ανάμεσα σε 10 διαφορετικούς τρόπους φυσικής αντιμετώπισης από την κακή διάθεση ως την κατάθλιψης, επιλέξτε κάποιους ή όλους. Το σίγουρο είναι πως θα έχετε θετικά αποτελέσματα –χωρίς παρενέργειες.
Γιατί άλλωστε, να μην τους αξιοποιήσουμε, ιδιαίτερα τώρα που οι καιροί φαίνεται να είναι πιο απαιτητικοί; Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι θέληση για δοκιμή και αλλαγή στάσης.

----------


## agnostix

*Κι άντρες έχουν ψυχή!*


Τι κάνει τους άντρες να απευθύνονται λιγότερο συχνά απ΄ ότι οι γυναίκες σ’ έναν ειδικό για τα προβλήματά τους; Μήπως έχουν λιγότερα από εκείνες; Μήπως είναι λιγότερο ευάλωτοι σε συναισθηματικά ή ψυχολογικά θέματα; Οι έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι ο αντρικός πληθυσμός ανά τον κόσμο απλώς αντιμετωπίζει τα θέματα αυτά με «άλλους» τρόπους: ξεσπάσματα θυμού ή επιθετικότητας, κλείσιμο στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή ή της τηλεόρασης, υπερβολική αφοσίωση και απασχόληση με τη δουλειά, χρήση αλκοόλ ή ουσιών, υπερβολικό κάπνισμα, χαρτοπαιξία, ερωμένες ή extreme sport και ταχύτητα. Όλα έχουν το τίμημά τους: υποφέρουν συχνότερα από ανεξήγητους πόνους στο σώμα και πεθαίνουν κατά μέσο όρο νεότεροι σε σχέση με τις γυναίκες.

Ας καταλάβουμε την αντρική μεριά…
Είναι λοιπόν οι άντρες καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένοι από τις γυναίκες ώστε να έχουν λιγότερο ανάγκη έναν ειδικό; Πολλοί άντρες θα ήθελαν να είναι έτσι τα πράγματα και έχουν το δίκιο τους. Τ’ αγόρια μεγαλώνουν με τις ανδρικές μορφές ηρώων : ο ήρωας είναι δυνατός και κατά βάση μόνος. Στα δύσκολα ο ήρωας ξεπερνά τα εμπόδια και σώζει τον κόσμο και αυτούς που αγαπά. Τ’ αγόρια μαθαίνουν να μην δείχνουν το φόβο ή τον πόνο τους: «τ’ αγόρια δεν κλαίνε». Μεγαλώνουν μαθαίνοντας ότι η έκφραση του πόνου για τον άντρα μπορεί να σημαίνει αδυναμία. Μαθαίνουν ότι πρέπει να επιμένουν ανεξάρτητα από τα συναισθήματά τους. Από μικρά μαθαίνουν να είναι έντονα ανταγωνιστικά: το να χάσουν σ’ ένα αθλητικό παιχνίδι μπορεί εύκολα να καταλήξει σε γελιοποίηση ή ντρόπιασμα του χαμένου. Αυτό έχει θετικά αποτελέσματα, τους κάνει να προσπαθούν για το καλύτερο και αρνητικές συνέπειες, τους μαθαίνει από μικρούς να κρύβουν τα συναισθήματά τους, την ευαισθησία τους και να δημιουργούν έτσι μια παραπλανητική εικόνα για τον εαυτό τους και συναισθηματική απόσταση.
Οι περισσότεροι άντρες μεγαλώνουν με πατεράδες που κι εκείνοι κρατούσαν συναισθηματικές αποστάσεις από τη γυναίκα τους και τα παιδιά τους. Το μοντέλο των αντρών για την αρρενωπότητα, για τον άντρα με Α κεφαλαίο, είναι λίγο ως πολύ να μοιάσουν στον μπαμπά τους: να καταπιέσουν τα πιο τρυφερά τους συναισθήματα, ν’ αρνηθούν τις συναισθηματικές τους ανάγκες και να νοιώσουν ή να εκφράσουν ευαλωτότητα.

Ποιο είναι το κόστος που πληρώνουν οι άντρες για τις ανδρικές αρετές;
Φυσικά χάνουν την επαφή με τα βαθύτερα συυναισθήματά τους και τις ανάγκες τους. Όποιος εκφράζει ανάγκες υποδηλώνει αδυναμία. Έχοντας μάθει ν’ αρνούνται την εσωτερική τους ζωή, αναζητούν ικανοποίηση στον κόσμο έξω. Βάζουν την ενέργεια τους στον να κάνουν καριέρα, σπορ, αναζητούν την κατάλληλη σύζυγο για οικογένεια, ελπίζοντας εκείνη να φροντίσει για τις σεξουαλικές και τις συναισθηματικές τους ανάγκες, με άλλα λόγια να τους κάνει ευτυχισμένους.
Στις παρέες τους συνηθίζουν να κρατάνε τα πολλά συναισθήματα απέξω: οι άντρες μεταξύ τους μπορεί ν’ ανταλλάξουν απόψεις για ένα θέμα, να δούνε ποδόσφαιρο, μπάσκετ, να βρεθούνε για ποτό. Δύσκολα όμως θα ζητήσουν συναισθηματική βοήθεια ή υποστήριξη. Συχνά οι άντρες φοβούνται πώς αν εκφράσουν τα συναισθήματά τους θα τους περάσουν για ομοφυλόφιλους.
Οι συναισθηματικές ανάγκες των αντρών, μπορέσουν να εκφράσουν με ασφάλεια την πιο ήπια και τρυφερή πλευρά τους, να δώσουν και να πάρουν αγάπη, στοργή, φροντίδα, μένουν ακάλυπτες χωρίς οι ίδιοι συχνά να το καταλαβαίνουν. Η ερωτική και η συντροφική σχέση θα σηκώσει όλο αυτό το βάρος. Ωστόσο, οι άντρες έχουν την τάση ν’ αποδίδουν μεγαλύτερη σημασία στην σεξουαλική πλευρά μιας σχέσης χωρίς ν’ αναγνωρίζουν πόσο σημαντική είναι για τη γυναίκα η συναισθηματική επαφή και πόσο άμεσα συνδέεται αυτή με τη δυναμική της σχέσης. Οι συναισθηματική έκφραση των αντρών είναι περισσότερο μέσα από τις πράξεις και λιγότερο με τα λόγια, ενώ οι γυναίκες έχουν μεγαλύτερη τάση και ανάγκη για το αντίστροφο. Αυτές οι διαφορές στον τρόπο προσέγγισης και στην επικοινωνία όπως είναι φυσικό συχνά καταλήγουν σε συγκρούσεις.

Τι κάνει τους άντρες να μην θέλουν τον ψυχοθεραπευτή;
Ο παραδοσιακός αντρικός ρόλος εμποδίζει τους άντρες ν’ αναζητήσουν θεραπεία. Το μοντέλο της αρρενωπότητας, του αντρισμού σημαίνει να είσαι δυνατός, να έχεις γενναιότητα και θάρρος, να είσαι ανεξάρτητος και να είναι συναισθηματικά ανθεκτικός. Τι να κάνει λοιπόν ένας άντρας σ’ έναν ψυχολόγο, να μιλήσει για τα συναισθήματά του ή να ζητήσει λύση στα προβλήματά του;
Αυτές οι ίδιες οι αρετές, ευθύνονται για τις συναισθηματικές και της συμπεριφοριστικές δυσκολίες των αντρών. Αυτές τους δυσκολεύουν ακόμα να παραδεχτούν ότι έχουν πρόβλημα και ν’ αναζητήσουν επαγγελματική βοήθεια ή να έχουν πίστη στην αποτελεσματικότητα της θεραπείας.

Τι κάνει έναν άντρα ν’ αποφασίσει να μπει σε ψυχοθεραπεία ή να δει έναν σύμβουλο γάμου;
Η εμπειρία έχει δείξει ότι απαιτείται κάποιο είδος κρίσης συνήθως στην οικογένεια ή στην ερωτική σχέση – ένας σημαντικός χωρισμός ή μια σειρά αποτυχημένων σχέσεων-, επαγγελματική κούραση ή κάποιο άλλο τραυματικό γεγονός για να κάνει ένας άντρας αυτό το βήμα που απαιτεί για κείνον πραγματικά μεγάλο θάρρος. Συχνά είναι οι γυναίκες εκείνες που σπρώχνουν ή παρακινούν έναν άντρα να δει έναν ειδικό, χρησιμοποιώντας την απειλή του χωρισμού ή του διαζυγίου. Είναι αλήθεια πως οι άντρες έχουν αρκετές αναστολές για να δεχθούν επαγγελματική βοήθεια που σχετίζονται με τον τρόπο που μεγάλωσαν και έχουν μάθει να αντιμετωπίζουν τη ζωή. Η αρρενωπότητα σχετίζεται με την κυριαρχικότητα, με τον προσανατολισμό στους στόχους, με την αναζήτηση της περιπέτειας, την προθυμία στην ανάληψη ρίσκων, με τον συναισθηματικό περιορισμό. Αυτά μπορούν να γίνουν τα κίνητρα για έναν άντρα : να έχει συγκεκριμένους στόχους και επιθυμίες από μια ψυχοθεραπεία, να τολμήσει ν’ αναλάβει το ρίσκο να μιλήσει με κάποιον ειδικό, να μπει στην περιπέτεια για κάτι καινούργιο και πολύτιμο που μπορεί να του προσφέρει για τη ζωή του και τις σχέσεις του (ερωτικές, οικογενειακές, επαγγελματικές, φιλικές).

Η κρίση είναι μια ευκαιρία για αλλαγή.
Ένας άντρας έχει παλέψει για να καταφέρει στον έξω κόσμο. Έχει παλέψει για τη δουλειά του, για την επιτυχία, για τη σχέσή του. Κι όμως κάτι σ’ όλα αυτά μπορεί να μην πηγαίνει καλά. Σε κάποιους αυτή η κρίση εμφανίζεται γύρω στην δεκαετία των σαράντα: «αυτό ήταν όλο; Που είναι χαμένη η ευτυχία;» Μέχρι τότε, ένοιωθαν την ελπίδα ότι εκεί έξω στον μεγάλο και περιπετειώδη κόσμο θα την βρουν. Στο μέσο της διαδρομής της ζωής κάτι κάνει τον άντρα να κοιτάξει πίσω και να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι αυτό που έψαχνε δεν συνέβη. Κάτι σημαντικό λείπει. Ίσως είναι η πρώτη φορά που στρέφεται προς τα μέσα στην αναζήτηση απαντήσεων. Καταλαβαίνει ότι αυτή η αίσθηση αποτυχίας δεν οφείλεται ούτε στην δουλειά του, ούτε στη γυναίκα του αλλά στον τρόπο που σκέφτεται και στον τρόπο που ζει. Αυτή είναι η ευκαιρία του για αλλαγή.

Ένας θεραπευτής μπορεί να προσφέρει καθοδήγηση, υποστήριξη, ευαισθησία και ένα ασφαλές περιβάλλον για να εξερευνήσει ένας άντρας τις βαθύτερες και κρυμμένες πτυχές του εαυτού του, να θεραπεύσει παλιά τραύματα, να ανακαλύψει και να εκφράσει τον αυθεντικό του εαυτό. Να εμπιστευτεί και να καταφέρει να σχετιστεί πιο ολοκληρωμένα. Ο ήρωας που θυσιάζει τον εαυτό του για τους άλλους ποτέ δεν καταφέρνει να είναι πλήρης. Ένας άντρας μπορεί να είναι και ζεστός, φροντιστικός, που δίνει και παίρνει αγάπη. Μπορεί να εκφράζει πόνο ή φόβο όπως τόλμη και θάρρος. Μερικές φορές αυτά που παλεύει με κόπο ν’ αντιμετωπίσει αποτελεσματικά, έχουν τη λύση τους ακριβώς έξω από την πόρτα του με την αλλαγή του τρόπου αντιμετώπισης τους. Η πρόκληση της αλλαγής είναι εκεί φτάνει να δει την κρίση σαν μια πρόσκληση γι αυτό που αναζητούσε πριν να είναι αργά.

----------


## agnostix



----------


## agnostix



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

kaνενα αξιοσημειωτο αρθρο παντως για τη μοναξια κ για το τι προκαλει ουτε λογος  :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

> kaνενα αξιοσημειωτο αρθρο παντως για τη μοναξια κ για το τι προκαλει ουτε λογος


Κατι θα βρουμε...  :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

*Διανύοντας την Εποχή της Μοναξιάς*

http://antikleidi.com/2015/01/07/epoxi-monaxias/

----------


## agnostix



----------


## agnostix

Ενα βιντεο....εναντια στην καταθλιψη!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## agnostix

Οι μύθοι που συνοδεύουν την κατάθλιψη συχνά μπορεί να αποτελέσουν εμπόδιο στην αναζήτηση βοήθειας. Είναι λοιπόν χρήσιμο να γνωρίζουμε τι ισχύει και τι επιλογές υπάρχουν για την αποτελεσματικότερη αντιμετώπισή της:

ΜΥΘΟΣ #1: Η κατάθλιψη δεν είναι μια συχνή πάθηση και δεν θα συμβεί σε μένα
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ: Η κατάθλιψη είναι μια πολύ συχνή νόσος που μπορεί να εκδηλωθεί σε ανθρώπους όλων των ηλικιών, όλων των κοινωνικο-οικονομικών στρωμάτων, σε όλες τις περιοχές του κόσμου. Επηρεάζει σήμερα περισσότερα από 350 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους παγκοσμίως. Υπολογίζεται ότι ένας στους 10 ανθρώπους πάσχει από κατάθλιψη και ένας στους 5 έχει νοσήσει από κατάθλιψη στη διάρκεια της ζωής του.

ΜΥΘΟΣ #2: Η κατάθλιψη δεν είναι μια πραγματική ασθένεια
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ: Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας, η κατάθλιψη αποτελεί την 2η συχνότερη αιτία αναπηρίας παγκοσμίως και μια από τις κύριες αιτίες απώλειας ετών ζωής λόγω δυσλειτουργίας ή πρόωρου θανάτου, ενώ νέα στοιχεία δείχνουν ότι συμβάλλει σημαντικά στην αυτοκτονικότητα και την ισχαιμική καρδιοπάθεια.

ΜΥΘΟΣ #3: Κατάθλιψη σημαίνει να είναι κανείς λυπημένος
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ: Η λύπη είναι συναίσθημα, η κατάθλιψη είναι μια ασθένεια. Η κατάθλιψη συχνά χαρακτηρίζεται από ένα επίμονο και διαρκές συναίσθημα θλίψης (για τουλάχιστον 2 εβδομάδες), ωστόσο όχι πάντα. Μπορεί, δηλαδή, κανείς να πάσχει από κατάθλιψη χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητα λυπημένος. Αντίθετα, μπορεί να βιώνει αυτό που οι ειδικοί ονομάζουν ανηδονία, δηλαδή μια έντονη απώλεια ενδιαφέροντος και ευχαρίστησης ακόμη και για δραστηριότητες που προηγουμένως ήταν πηγή ευχαρίστησης για το άτομο (π.χ., χόμπι, οικογένεια, φίλοι). Επιπλέον, τα παιδιά, οι έφηβοι, και οι ηλικιωμένοι συνήθως εκδηλώνουν ευερεθιστότητα αντί θλίψης.

ΜΥΘΟΣ #4: «Είναι όλα στο κεφάλι σου»
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ: Η κατάθλιψη είναι μια διαταραχή της διάθεσης, ωστόσο περιλαμβάνει ένα πλήθος σωματικών συμπτωμάτων, όπως διαταραχές στην όρεξη και την ποιότητα του ύπνου, έντονη κόπωση και ψυχοκινητική επιβράδυνση, νευρικότητα και διέγερση, καθώς και δυσκολία συγκέντρωσης και λήψης αποφάσεων ακόμα και για τα πιο απλά καθημερινά πράγματα. Άλλα σωματικά συμπτώματα περιλαμβάνουν ανησυχία, δυσπεψία, ναυτία, πονοκεφάλους, και μυϊκή κόπωση.

ΜΥΘΟΣ #5: Κατάθλιψη παθαίνει κανείς όταν έχει να αντιμετωπίσει δυσκολίες της ζωής
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ: Ο καθένας βιώνει σκαμπανεβάσματα στη ζωή, και συχνά αισθάνεται λυπημένος για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, ιδιαίτερα μετά από μια σοβαρή απώλεια ή απογοήτευση. Η κατάθλιψη είναι κάτι περισσότερο από περιστασιακές αρνητικές σκέψεις ή συναισθήματα που προκύπτουν από τις καθημερινές δυσκολίες. Τα επεισόδια της κατάθλιψης διαρκούν για μεγάλες χρονικές περιόδους, και συχνά μπορεί να προκύψουν ξαφνικά, ακόμη και όταν τα πράγματα στη ζωή φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν καλά.

ΜΥΘΟΣ #6: Η κατάθλιψη είναι ένα σημάδι ψυχικής αδυναμίας
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ: Μια από τις πολύ συχνές παρανοήσεις σχετικά με την κατάθλιψη είναι η λανθασμένη εντύπωση ότι η κατάθλιψη οφείλεται σε ψυχική αδυναμία ή ελάττωμα του χαρακτήρα. Η κατάθλιψη είναι μια σοβαρή ψυχική διαταραχή που, όπως οι περισσότερες ασθένειες, έχει βιολογικές, ψυχολογικές και κοινωνικές διαστάσεις. Όπως δε θα κατηγορούσαμε ποτέ κάποιον που υποφέρει από καρδιακή νόσο ή διαβήτη ότι η ασθένεια του οφείλεται σε «αδυναμία χαρακτήρα», έτσι και η κατάθλιψη δεν είναι σημάδι αδυναμίας, τεμπελιά, ή αυτολύπηση. Είναι μια σοβαρή σοβαρή κλινική διαταραχή, που απαιτεί άμεση διάγνωση και έγκαιρη θεραπεία.

ΜΥΘΟΣ #7: Η κατάθλιψη επηρεάζει μόνο τις γυναίκες
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ: Είναι αλήθεια ότι οι γυναίκες διατρέχουν διπλάσιο κίνδυνο να εκδηλώσουν κατάθλιψη σε σχέση με τους άντρες, μια ευαλωτότητα που κορυφώνεται στα αναπαραγωγικά χρόνια και εκδηλώνεται ως προεμμηνορροϊκό σύνδρομο, κατάθλιψη στην εγκυμοσύνη και λοχεία, και εμμηνοπαυσιακή κατάθλιψη. Ωστόσο, τα ποσοστά κατάθλιψης στους άνδρες δεν είναι καθόλου αμελητέα: 1 στους 8 άνδρες αναμένεται να αναπτύξει κατάθλιψη κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή του, ποσοστό που είναι ακόμη μεγαλύτερο αν συμπεριλάβουμε την χρήση αλκοόλ και ουσιών που συνδέονται συχνά με κατάθλιψη. Επιπλέον, η κατάθλιψη στους άνδρες τείνει να είναι πιο καταστροφική, καθώς οι άνδρες έχουν πολύ αυξημένο κίνδυνο θανάτου λόγω αυτοκτονιών σε σχέση με τις γυναίκες.

ΜΥΘΟΣ #8: «Απλά πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να το ξεπεράσεις»
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ: Η κατάθλιψη δεν θα φύγει από μόνη της - απαιτεί θεραπεία και υποστήριξη, όποιες και αν είναι οι αιτίες που συνέβαλαν στην ανάπτυξη της. Στην πραγματικότητα, τα συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης είναι πιθανό να επιδεινωθούν και να χρονίσουν αν αφεθούν χωρίς θεραπεία. Δυστυχώς, μόνο το 1/3 των ανθρώπων που υποφέρουν από κατάθλιψη υποβάλλονται σε θεραπεία.

ΜΥΘΟΣ #9: Η κατάθλιψη δε θεραπεύεται
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ: Η κατάθλιψη είναι μια ψυχική διαταραχή που θεραπεύεται. Με την κατάλληλη φαρμακευτική αγωγή για να ρυθμιστούν αποτελεσματικά οι βιοχημικές αλλαγές στον εγκέφαλο, σε συνδυασμό με μια αποτελεσματική ψυχοθεραπεία, το άτομο που πάσχει από κατάθλιψη μπορεί να θεραπευτεί πλήρως. Είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για τους ανθρώπους που υποπτεύονται ότι οι ίδιοι ή κάποιο μέλος της οικογένειας τους μπορεί να πάσχει από κατάθλιψη να αναζητήσουν φροντίδα από έναν επαγγελματία ψυχικής υγείας που διαθέτει κατάρτιση και εμπειρία στην θεραπεία της κατάθλιψης.

ΜΥΘΟΣ #10: Η κατάθλιψη μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί μόνο με φαρμακευτική αγωγή
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ: Η φαρμακευτική αγωγή είναι μόνο μία από τις διαθέσιμες αποτελεσματικές θεραπείες για την κατάθλιψη. Η κατάθλιψη μπορεί επίσης να αντιμετωπιστεί με επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες ψυχοθεραπείες, μη-φαρμακευτικές βιολογικές θεραπείες και αλλαγές στον τρόπο ζωής. Μερικοί άνθρωποι μπορούν να βοηθηθούν περισσότερο από μια ψυχολογική παρέμβαση, άλλοι μπορεί να θεωρήσουν χρησιμότερο ένα συνδυασμός θεραπευτικών προσεγγίσεων. Το καλύτερο είναι να προσεγγίσει κανείς ένα επαγγελματία ψυχικής υγείας για να μάθει περισσότερα για τα διάφορα είδη θεραπείας και να αναπτύξει το δικό του, εξατομικευμένο πρόγραμμα στήριξης και θεραπείας.

----------


## agnostix

*Τι είδους ψυχοθεραπεία να επιλέξω;*

Στο ερώτημα αυτό απαντά η Judith Beck, πρόεδρος του Beck Institute for Cognitive Behavior Therapy:

Εάν ο στόχος σας είναι να ανακαλύψετε πώς το παρελθόν σάς επηρεάζει διαμέσου ασυνείδητων διαδικασιών, θα μπορούσατε να επιλέξετε μία Ψυχοδυναμικού τύπου Θεραπεία («μοντέρνα» εκδοχή της Φροϋδικής Ψυχανάλυσης). Η συνηθισμένη μορφή αυτής της θεραπείας μπορεί να διαρκέσει χρόνια, ενώ στη σύντομη μορφή της ίσως είναι αρκετές 25 συνεδρίες.

Εάν ο στόχος σας είναι να επιλύσετε τα τωρινά σας προβλήματα και να αποκτήσετε νέες δεξιότητες ώστε να αλλάξετε το μη βοηθητικό τρόπο σκέψης και συμπεριφοράς σας, έχοντας αποτελέσματα που διαρκούν στο χρόνο, τότε θα μπορούσατε να λάβετε υπόψη σας τη Γνωστική Συμπεριφορική Θεραπεία. Αρκετά άτομα χρειάζονται μόνο 6-12 συνεδρίες για προβλήματα όπως το άγχος ή η κατάθλιψη. Άλλα άτομα με πιο σύνθετα προβλήματα όπου ξεκινούν από την παιδική τους ηλικία, ίσως χρειαστούν θεραπεία που μπορεί να διαρκέσει 1 χρόνο ή και περισσότερο.

Παρότι και οι δύο μορφές ψυχοθεραπείας έχουν αποδείξει ότι είναι αποτελεσματικές, έχει υπολογιστεί ότι υπάρχουν 20 φορές περισσότερα επιστημονικά δεδομένα για τη Γνωστική Συμπεριφορική Θεραπεία που τεκμηριώνουν την αποτελεσματικότητά της.

----------


## agnostix

*Ειδικές φοβίες*

Η έννοια του φόβου αφορά όλους τους ανθρώπους, κάθε εθνότητας και ηλικίας και ήταν πάντα μέρος της ανθρώπινης φύσης. Ο φόβος είναι μία φυσιολογική αντίδραση που προκαλείται ως αποτέλεσμα έκθεσης σε έναν κίνδυνο ή απειλή. Η φοβία είναι μια ειδική κατηγορία φόβου, κατά την οποία το άτομο βιώνει το συναίσθημα του φόβου με δυσανάλογη ένταση σε σχέση με το γεγονός που την προκάλεσε. Η αντίδραση αυτή δεν μπορεί να εξηγηθεί και βρίσκεται έξω από τον έλεγχο του ατόμου, οδηγώντας τελικά στην αποφυγή της κατάστασης από την οποία προέκυψε. Για παράδειγμα, μπορεί κάποιος να φοβάται τα ταξίδια με αεροπλάνο και να τα αποφεύγει εντελώς ή να έχει φοβία με τη θέα του αίματος και να αποφεύγει κάθε κατάσταση που θα έρθει σε επαφή με αυτό ή τέλος να αποφεύγει να επισκεφθεί σπίτια φίλων του με ζώα σε περίπτωση που έχει φοβία με κάποια. Τα άτομα με φοβία συνήθως αναγνωρίζουν ότι οι φόβοι τους δεν είναι βάσιμοι και πως οι άλλοι άνθρωποι δικαιολογημένα δε φοβούνται τα ίδια πράγματα.

Πώς ορίζονται οι Ειδικές φοβίες;

Είναι χρήσιμο να αναφερθεί ότι οι άνθρωποι μπορεί να έχουν διαφορετικού τύπου φοβίες, αν και κάποιες καταστάσεις μπορεί να είναι περισσότερο πιθανό να συσχετιστούν με αντιδράσεις φόβου. Τα γενικά κριτήρια των φοβικών διαταραχών είναι:

Έντονος φόβος σχετικός με ένα συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο ή κατάσταση
Το αντικείμενο ή η κατάσταση του φόβου σχεδόν πάντα και άμεσα προκαλεί φόβο ή άγχος
Το αντικείμενο ή η κατάσταση του φόβου αποφεύγεται ενεργά ή υπομένεται από το άτομο με έντονο φόβο ή άγχος
Ο φόβος ή το άγχος είναι δυσανάλογα με τον πραγματικό κίνδυνο που τίθεται από το αντικείμενο ή την κατάσταση και το κοινωνικο-πολιτισμικό περιβάλλον
Ο φόβος, το άγχος και η αποφυγή είναι διαρκή, δηλαδή εμφανίζονται πάνω από 6 μήνες, ενώ παρεμποδίζουν σημαντικά τον κοινωνικό, εργασιακό ή άλλους βασικούς τομείς της λειτουργικότητας του ατόμου


Οι φοβίες κατηγοριοποιούνται ως εξής:

Φοβία για τα ζώα: έντομα, ερπετά κ.ά.
Φοβία για το αίμα, τις ενέσεις ή το ανοιχτό τραύμα
Φοβία που σχετίζεται με το φυσικό περιβάλλον: καταιγίδες, ύψη, νερό κ.ά.
Φοβία συνδεδεμένη με μία κατάσταση: αεροπλάνα, ανελκυστήρες, οδήγηση κτλ.
Άλλες φοβίες: φόβος πνιγμονής, κατάποσης φαγητού, εμέτου, οδοντιάτρου κ.ά. Σε παιδιά: φόβος για τους δυνατούς ήχους και για άτομα με κάποια μεταμφίεση


Πόσο συχνά εμφανίζονται;

Στις ΗΠΑ και στην Ευρώπη η παρουσία των ειδικών φοβιών, για διάστημα 12 μηνών, εκτιμάται 6%-9%. Στην Ελλάδα το ποσοστό κυμαίνεται στο 2,8%, για περίοδο μίας εβδομάδας. Με βάση τα ελληνικά στοιχεία:

οι φοβίες εμφανίζονται συχνότερα στις γυναίκες: 3,6% έναντι 1,93% των ανδρών
οι φοβίες συνυπάρχουν συχνά με άλλες ψυχικές διαταραχές: 82% των περιπτώσεων
στο 53% των ατόμων που συμμετείχαν στην έρευνα, η διαταραχή είχε διάρκεια μεγαλύτερη του ενός έτους


Πώς δημιουργούνται και πώς αντιμετωπίζονται;

Οι ειδικές φοβίες είναι μία ομάδα διαταραχών που διαφέρουν αρκετά μεταξύ τους, συνεπώς και η αιτιολογία τους ποικίλλει. Υπάρχουν φόβοι που ο άνθρωπος τούς έχει από τη γέννησή του και άλλοι που μπορεί να αποκτήσει μέσω των εμπειριών του. Μερικές φορές είναι πιθανό ο ίδιος φόβος να προέρχεται από διαφορετικές πηγές: για παράδειγμα, ο φόβος συγκεκριμένων ζώων μπορεί να είναι εγγενής στον άνθρωπο, δηλαδή γεννιέται με αυτόν ή μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα μάθησης, είτε προσωπικής είτε μέσω παρατήρησης ή/και μετάδοσης πληροφοριών από άλλους. Αφού αποκτηθούν, οι φοβίες συντηρούνται μέσω διαδικασιών όπως οι αποφυγές που κάνει το άτομο, ή μέσω διαστρεβλωμένων σκέψεων (πχ. πεποιθήσεις σχετικά με την επικινδυνότητα της κατάστασης ή πεποιθήσεις περί ανικανότητας του ατόμου να αντιμετωπίσει το φοβικό ερέθισμα).

Η αντιμετώπιση των φοβιών πραγματοποιείται κυρίως μέσω της Θεραπείας Συμπεριφοράς, με τη συνδρομή και της Γνωστικής προσέγγισης (δηλαδή παρέμβαση στον τρόπο σκέψης) όταν αυτό κριθεί αναγκαίο. Τα ποσοστά επιτυχίας της θεραπείας αγγίζουν το 90%, με τα αποτελέσματα να διατηρούνται σε βάθος χρόνου.

----------


## agnostix

_Όταν επισκέπτεστε κάποιον ψυχολόγο έχετε δικαίωμα να ενημερωθείτε για την εκπαίδευση και την κατάρτισή του. Μπορείτε λοιπόν να ρωτήσετε:
1) Αν είναι κάτοχος άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος ψυχολόγου
2) Ποιο θεραπευτικό μοντέλο χρησιμοποιεί, αν έχει λάβει κάποια εκπαίδευση σε αυτό και από ποιον φορέα
Πρόκειται για απαραίτητες πληροφορίες προκειμένου να αποφασίσετε τη συνεργασία μαζί του._

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

πωωω εχω μεινει πολυ πίσω στην αναγνωση της υλης... 
καλησπέρα κοριτσακι μου... σημερα ειμαι κραβατομενη, η 2η μερα απο τα καινουρια χαπια δεν ειναι πολυ καλη... εσυ πως εισαι?

----------


## agnostix

Καλως το Ρεακι,
εδω αραχτη κ εγω απο το μεσημερι κ μετα...
ησιχια,ταξη κ ανασφαλεια σε γενικες γραμμες  :Wink: 
υπομονη κοπελα μου,θα θελουν προφανως κ αυτα τον χρονο τους,
παρε το σκυλακο σου αγγαλιτσα..να παρω κ εγω τα μαξιλαρια κ θα περασει..που θα παει!
Εστειλα κ μηνυμα στο ΚΨΥ..να δω τι παρεχουν κ με τι κοστος..περιμενω απαντηση

----------


## agnostix



----------


## agnostix

_Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να είμαστε εδώ, να ακούσουμε, να συναισθανθούμε και να συνδεθούμε με τον άλλον για να τον στηρίξουμε, παρά να κρίνουμε ή να προσπαθήσουμε να "χρυσώσουμε το χάπι"._

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στα λογια ναι
στη πραξη αισθανομαστε τους φιλους μας κ οσοι ειναι αξιοι να γινουν στους υπολυπους απλα το παιζουμε οτι τους καταλαβαινουμε 
κ εχει τεραστια διαφορα να το παιζεις οτι καταλαβαινεις καπιον απο το να τον καταλαβαινεις γιατι το αληθινο κερδιζει το προσποιητο.
τη δυναμη στη δινει η αληθεια οχι η προσποιηση.η προσποιηση απλα σε κανει πιο συμπαθη κ πιο αρεστο στο πληθος που σε παρακολουθει.

----------


## agnostix

*ΘΛΙΜΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ*

Τι έχεις;
Γιατί δε μιλάς;
Τι σου συμβαίνει;
Σου έκανα κάτι;
Ποιος δεν έχει κάνει αυτές ή παρόμοιες ερωτήσεις στο θλιμμένο άνθρωπο!
Και πόσο προβλέψιμες οι απαντήσεις:
«Δεν ξέρω» ή «Νοιώθω μια παράξενη λύπη» ή «Δεν έχω διάθεση για τίποτα» ή απλά…..σιωπή! Καμία απάντηση.
Παράξενο το κουβάρι στα μέσα του λυπημένου ανθρώπου.
Μυστήριο η σιωπή του. Για τους γύρω.
Και εσύ νοιώθεις ότι σε αφήνει «απ’έξω». Δίκιο έχεις. Αυτό κάνει. Γι’ αυτό άλλωστε έχει δραπετεύσει στην ‘ασφάλεια’ της θλίψης του. Γιατί κάτι «απ’έξω» του έχει φταίξει. Πολύ.
Αν μου ζητούσαν να περιγράψω τη θλίψη θα έλεγα πως μοιάζει με ένα σιωπηλό, αθέατο και εντελώς προσωπικό άηχο κλάμα. Με ή χωρίς δάκρυα. Μεταμφιεσμένο σε σιωπή και σε ένα βλέμμα ‘απόκοσμο’ που εσένα που είσαι δίπλα μάλλον σε τρομάζει. Δεν σε τρομάζει αυτό που είναι αλλά αυτό που φαντάζεσαι ή που δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς.
Ίσως αναρωτιέσαι τι θα έκανα στη θέση σου. Θα σου πω. Γιατί έχεις δίκιο. Δεν είναι απλό. Το ‘άγνωστο’ τρομάζει.
Όταν έχω απέναντί μου ένα θλιμμένο άνθρωπο του χαμογελάω έχοντας στο μυαλό μου την εξής σκέψη: «Είμαι εδώ για σένα. Είμαστε μαζί». Δεν του το λέω. Το νοιώθω και είμαι σίγουρη ότι το καταλαβαίνει ότι το νοιώθω.
Δεν ρωτάω ούτε τι, ούτε γιατί, ούτε πως. Γιατί πολύ απλά αν τα γνώριζε δεν θα είχε καταφύγει στη θλίψη για να σωθεί. Θα τα είχε λύσει.
Δεν νομίζω ότι το ζήτημα είναι να περιτριγυρίζω μαζί του στη θλίψη. Το ζήτημα είναι να μου προτείνει το χέρι του και σιγά σιγά έστω και ‘παραπατώντας’ να πάμε μαζί λίγο παραπέρα.
Γιατί παραπέρα από τη θλίψη, αν γυρίσει το βλέμμα του προς τα πίσω ίσως κοιτώντας την από μακριά να μπορέσει κάποτε να την εξηγήσει.
Αν έβλεπες κάποιον να τον τραβάει ένας βάλτος, είναι δυνατόν να πήγαινες από πάνω του και να τον ρωτούσες πως του συνέβη αυτό;
Όχι βέβαια. Θα τον τραβούσες, θα τον έπαιρνες από το σημείο κι έπειτα ίσως σου εξηγούσε.
Πως όμως θα καταφέρεις να τον πάρεις από τη θλίψη;
Κατά τη γνώμη μου ο θλιμμένος άνθρωπος έχει μέσα του δυο τεράστια ασήκωτα τσουβάλια. Το ένα περιέχει ‘τα του κόσμου που έζησε’ και το άλλο ‘τα του κόσμου που περιμένει’.
Ο θλιμμένος περιμένει.
Μην τρομάζεις από τη σιωπή του.
Μίλα του εσύ. Δεν χρειάζεται να σου απαντήσει.
Αν βάλει έστω και κάτι ελάχιστο από σένα στο άδειο του τσουβάλι, θα το καταλάβεις δίχως να πει τίποτα.
Απλώς θα σε αναζητήσει. Για αρχή.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλως το Ρεακι,
> εδω αραχτη κ εγω απο το μεσημερι κ μετα...
> ησιχια,ταξη κ ανασφαλεια σε γενικες γραμμες 
> υπομονη κοπελα μου,θα θελουν προφανως κ αυτα τον χρονο τους,
> παρε το σκυλακο σου αγγαλιτσα..να παρω κ εγω τα μαξιλαρια κ θα περασει..που θα παει!
> Εστειλα κ μηνυμα στο ΚΨΥ..να δω τι παρεχουν κ με τι κοστος..περιμενω απαντηση


μπραβο πολυ καλη ιδεα... μακρι να βγει κατι απο εκει
ο σκυλακος μου ολο κλαιει γιατι σημερα τον εβγαλα λιγο εξω, ισα ισα για την τουαλέτα του, γιατι ενα 50κιλο δεν μπορεις να το κουμανταρεις με ναυτιες, σκυβω κοντα του και του λεω..."ακουσε με σε παρακαλω...σημερα η μανουλα δεν ειναι καλα δεν μπορει να σε πάει βολτα" .. και να νιωθω τον κοσμο να με κοιταει στην πιο πέρα σταση λεωφ. και αμεσως σταματησε να με τραβαει απο την αλλη πλευρα και πήγαμε σπίτι!! 
ποτε δεν θα πάψει να με εκπλησει αυτο το τετραποδο!
ευτυχως φυσαει και το εχω κανει το σπίτι των ανεμων εδω μεσα .. και ευτυχως η οδηγηση στη δουλεια και η επιστροφη 'ηταν αναιμακτες
ναι οκ ειναι ενοχλητικη αυτη η φαση αλλα βλέπω βελτιωση στην διαθεση μου
εσυ πως εισαι σημερα? εχουμε κανενα νεο απο το ..."μετωπο"?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> στα λογια ναι
> στη πραξη αισθανομαστε τους φιλους μας κ οσοι ειναι αξιοι να γινουν στους υπολυπους απλα το παιζουμε οτι τους καταλαβαινουμε 
> κ εχει τεραστια διαφορα να το παιζεις οτι καταλαβαινεις καπιον απο το να τον καταλαβαινεις γιατι το αληθινο κερδιζει το προσποιητο.
> τη δυναμη στη δινει η αληθεια οχι η προσποιηση.η προσποιηση απλα σε κανει πιο συμπαθη κ πιο αρεστο στο πληθος που σε παρακολουθει.


και γιατι αποκλύεις καποιος να ειναι αληθινα αρεστος και συμπαθης χωρις να χρειαζεται να προσποιηται?

----------


## agnostix

> μπραβο πολυ καλη ιδεα... μακρι να βγει κατι απο εκει
> ο σκυλακος μου ολο κλαιει γιατι σημερα τον εβγαλα λιγο εξω, ισα ισα για την τουαλέτα του, γιατι ενα 50κιλο δεν μπορεις να το κουμανταρεις με ναυτιες, σκυβω κοντα του και του λεω..."ακουσε με σε παρακαλω...σημερα η μανουλα δεν ειναι καλα δεν μπορει να σε πάει βολτα" .. και να νιωθω τον κοσμο να με κοιταει στην πιο πέρα σταση λεωφ. και αμεσως σταματησε να με τραβαει απο την αλλη πλευρα και πήγαμε σπίτι!! 
> ποτε δεν θα πάψει να με εκπλησει αυτο το τετραποδο!
> ευτυχως φυσαει και το εχω κανει το σπίτι των ανεμων εδω μεσα .. και ευτυχως η οδηγηση στη δουλεια και η επιστροφη 'ηταν αναιμακτες
> ναι οκ ειναι ενοχλητικη αυτη η φαση αλλα βλέπω βελτιωση στην διαθεση μου
> εσυ πως εισαι σημερα? εχουμε κανενα νεο απο το ..."μετωπο"?


Αυτο δειχνει να τον μεγαλωσες με αρχες κ πειθαρχια!!!!..ευγε μανα  :Big Grin: 
Eλπιζω οι "καραμελιτσες" να προσαρμοστουν γρηγορα στον οργανισμο σου..θα προτιμουσες να παρεις λιγες μερες αδεια απο την δουλεια?αν δεν την παλευεις??
Ποσο καιρο πιστευεις θελουν να φυγουν οι παρενεργειες?
Και οχι δεν εχω νεοτερα...αναμενομενο κ κατανοητο

----------


## agnostix



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> και γιατι αποκλύεις καποιος να ειναι αληθινα αρεστος και συμπαθης χωρις να χρειαζεται να προσποιηται?


γιατι πολυ απλα για να αρεσεις σε ολους πρεπει να τους λες ομορφα ψεματα εκτος απο πεντε δεκα που θα σε δεχτουν για οτι εισαι.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αυτο δειχνει να τον μεγαλωσες με αρχες κ πειθαρχια!!!!..ευγε μανα 
> Eλπιζω οι "καραμελιτσες" να προσαρμοστουν γρηγορα στον οργανισμο σου..θα προτιμουσες να παρεις λιγες μερες αδεια απο την δουλεια?αν δεν την παλευεις??
> Ποσο καιρο πιστευεις θελουν να φυγουν οι παρενεργειες?
> Και οχι δεν εχω νεοτερα...αναμενομενο κ κατανοητο


οχι θα μου περασει λογικα... ηδη αισθανομαι καλυτερα  :Smile: 
νομιζω οτι αμα με κουραρω σωστα ... απο δευτερα θα εχω τον ελεγχο... αυριο θα στειλω και τον κοπριτακο στους παππουδες του να τρεξει - παιξει και να το ευχαριστηθει και να ξεκουραστω και εγω λίγο. 
ναι αναμενομενο αλλα καποια στιγμη συντομα θα τσεκαρει να δει αν εχεις θυμωσει - πιστευω-
ειχαμε και οι δυο περιεργη εβδομαδα ... αξιζουμε ενα κουλ σ-κ!
μπα δεν ειναι η πειθαρχεια...με καταλαβε και με λυπηθηκε!!... το δοκιμασα και σε ανθρωπο αλλα δεν... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agnostix

τελεια να εκτονωθει κ αυτο..να ξεκουραστεις κ εσυ!!!....
Ναι ηταν η εβδομαδα των παθων..Καλη μας Ανασταση τωρα  :Wink: ....
Σε ανθρωπο ε???? δεν μου κανει εντυπωση...Τσεκαρε κειμενο που θα ανεβασω...ειναι σαν να το γραψα εγω..εσυ...εμεις οι αλαφροισκιωτοι γενικως..το βρησκω εξαιρετικο κ αληθινο

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> γιατι πολυ απλα για να αρεσεις σε ολους πρεπει να τους λες ομορφα ψεματα εκτος απο πεντε δεκα που θα σε δεχτουν για οτι εισαι.


οι πιο γοητευτικοι ανθρωποι που εχω γνωρίσει εγω τουλάχιστον ειναι και οι πιο αληθινοι. εγω αυτο ξερω απο αυτο που εχω δει... και αν θες να σου το πάω και πιο προσωπικα... εδω ειναι πολλα μελη που μιλάνε αληθινα και τα εχω συμπαθησει...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> τελεια να εκτονωθει κ αυτο..να ξεκουραστεις κ εσυ!!!....
> Ναι ηταν η εβδομαδα των παθων..Καλη μας Ανασταση τωρα ....
> Σε ανθρωπο ε???? δεν μου κανει εντυπωση...Τσεκαρε κειμενο που θα ανεβασω...ειναι σαν να το γραψα εγω..εσυ...εμεις οι αλαφροισκιωτοι γενικως..το βρησκω εξαιρετικο κ αληθινο


θα αφιερωσω στην μελετη των ποστ σου το σ- κ ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## agnostix

_Σ’ όλη μου τη ζωή συμπαθούσα ανθρώπους λίγο φευγάτους, λίγο αλούτερους, λίγο ταλαιπωρημένους, με ψυχές περίπλοκες, με ανοιχτές πληγές, τις οποίες όμως δεν φοβόντουσαν που και που, να τις δείχνουν.



Αυτούς που δεν φοβούνται τον ίσκιο τους, μα τον αφήνουν να τους οδηγεί, σκύβουν και τον ακούνε, δεν τον κρύβουν, δεν τον φιμώνουν, ούτε του ζητούν να γίνει ίδιος με των άλλων.

Τους λένε και αλαφροΐσκιωτους.

Ανθρώπους με ευαίσθητη σκιά ή αλλιώς ευαίσθητη ψυχή, γιατί αυτό σήμαινε αρχικά η λέξη ίσκιος: ψυχή.



Αυτούς συμπαθούσα πάντοτε. Ίσως, γιατί τους έμοιαζα λίγο…Ίσως, γιατί μου φαίνονταν πιο αυθεντικοί.

Ίσως πάλι, γιατί πάντοτε ένιωθα πως δεν μπορεί να υπάρχουν ανθρώπινες ψυχές ολοστρόγγυλες και λείες.

Τέτοιες που να κυλάνε ήρεμα και στρωτά, που δεν σκόνταψαν ποτέ, που δεν έφαγαν τα μούτρα τους, που δεν έφυγαν από το δρόμο σε κάποια απότομη στροφή.

«Αφύσικο» σκεφτόμουν. Οι ανθρώπινες ψυχές δεν μπορούν παρά να έχουν γωνίες, βαθουλώματα, τραχιά σημεία, πλευρές στραπατσαρισμένες, σκοτάδι πού και πού, γρατζουνιές, ουλές ίσως!



Γι’ αυτό λοιπόν και αναρωτιέμαι: Ποιοι είναι όλοι αυτοί που συναντώ τόσο συχνά τελευταία και διαλαλούν «πόσο τέλεια τα κάνουν όλα, πόσα πολλά ταλέντα έχουν, πόσες επιτυχίες, πόσο δεν έχουν προβλήματα»;

Είναι αληθινοί ή ολογράμματα;

Είναι θύματα της New Age φιλοσοφίας που ήταν δημοφιλής τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες, της γνωστής «να έχεις θετική σκέψη, όλα γίνονται για έναν σκοπό, δεν υπάρχουν αποτυχίες, εμείς τις βλέπουμε έτσι, δεν υπάρχει δεν θέλω, υπάρχει δεν μπορώ» και άλλα αντίστοιχα;



Δεν ξέρω. Ίσως να φταίει και αυτό, αλλά σίγουρα όχι μόνο αυτό.

Ξέρω μόνο πως κάθε φορά θέλω να κοιτάξω τα μάτια κάποιων και να τους ρωτήσω «Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά πες μου τώρα: Ποιες είναι οι αδυναμίες σου; Τα πάθη σου, οι φόβοι σου; Έχεις αποτύχει καμιά φορά; Τα βράδια βλέπεις εφιάλτες; Καίγεσαι ποτέ; Τι σε κάνει να χάνεις; Να χάνεσαι;».

Νομίζω πως αυτό θα κάνει την κουβέντα πιο ενδιαφέρουσα και σίγουρα πιο αληθινή.

Η ισορροπία, καλώς ή κακώς, δεν περνάει μόνο από ασφαλτοστρωμένους δρόμους. Έχει και κακοτράχαλα δρομάκια, για άλλους περισσότερα, για άλλους λιγότερα.

Θα ήθελα να με περπατήσουν για λίγο σε κάποια δικά τους.



Κι ακόμα, ξέρω πως όποιος «είναι» δεν νιώθει την ανάγκη να το φωνάζει. Του αρκεί που «είναι».

Τόση προπαγάνδα που κάνουν για τους εαυτούς τους, το μόνο που προδίδει είναι πως προσπαθούν να κρύψουν τις αδυναμίες του «προϊόντος».

Ακόμα χειρότερα, οι ίδιοι έχουν ταυτιστεί με το διαφημιστικό κείμενο και έχουν ξεχάσει πώς είναι το ίδιο το προϊόν χωρίς τα μαρκετίστικα κόλπα που προβάλλουν.



Εκμυστηρευόμουν πριν από μέρες σε μια μαμά συμμαθήτριας της κόρης μου, τις αγωνίες μου για το ότι τα κορίτσια μας μπαίνουν στην εφηβεία και τις δυσκολίες που έχει αυτή η ηλικία για τα παιδιά και τους γονείς.

Το σχόλιο της: «Εγώ δεν ανησυχώ. Δεν με φοβίζει τίποτα από όλα αυτά. Ούτε οι παρέες, ούτε τα ξενύχτια, τίποτα. Θα δουλέψω μαζί της πάνω στο θέμα της αυτοπεποίθησης. Δεν θα επηρεάζεται από κανέναν, θα γίνει δυναμική και σίγουρη για τον εαυτό της, σαν τη μάνα της!».



Η μαμά συνέχισε να μιλά χωρίς διακοπή για τα προσωπικά της κατορθώματα, το «εγώ» ήταν η λέξη που χρησιμοποίησε περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη και ο ναρκισσισμός ήρθε σαν σύννεφο και στάθηκε πάνω στο κεφάλι μου, μέχρι που ζαλίστηκα από τις υπερβολικές δόσεις αυτοθαυμασμού.

Πνίγηκα από αυτοπεποίθηση!

Πώς να της πεις ότι κάποια πράγματα είναι αυταπόδεικτα και δεν χρειάζονται τελάληδες;

Ότι οι ισορροπημένοι και με αυτοπεποίθηση άνθρωποι, λάμπουν από μακριά. Δεν χρειάζεται να πουν πολλά.

Ότι η αλήθεια δεν έχει ανάγκη από επικοινωνιακά κόλπα.



Μερικές φορές θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να σκάψω στην ψυχή ορισμένων, να πετάξω αυτό το επίστρωμα ευτυχίας και σιγουριάς και να βρω τι πραγματικά υπάρχει από κάτω, αν υπάρχει κάτι.

Γιατί με τόση ενέργεια που έχει καταναλωθεί για τον κατ’ επίφασιν εαυτό τους, αναρωτιέμαι αν αναπτύχθηκε ποτέ κάτι από τον αληθινό.



Λοιπόν για να τελειώνουμε, για μένα έχω να πω ότι έχω αποτύχει άπειρες φορές, τις αδυναμίες μου έχω βαρεθεί να τις μετράω.

Ναι, φοβάμαι! Έχω πάθη, τα ταΐζω τακτικά για να μη με καταβροχθίσουν. Το παιδί μου δεν είναι τέλειο (ευτυχώς), παλεύω κάθε μέρα με τη ζωή, άλλοτε τα καταφέρνω, άλλοτε όχι. Ισορροπώ, αλλά όχι πάντα, ξεφεύγω καμιά φορά.

Είμαι αλαφροΐσκιωτή; Μμμ…μπορεί!

Μπορεί όμως και να είμαι απλώς ένας κανονικός άνθρωπος. Ποιος ξέρει…



Όμως ναι, αγαπώ και θα αγαπώ τους αλαφροΐσκιωτους.

Τουλάχιστον, αυτοί ακολουθούν τον ίσκιο τους και δεν τον στραγγαλίζουν.

Γι’ αυτό και μόνο, έχουν ελπίδα! 
_

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> _Σ’ όλη μου τη ζωή συμπαθούσα ανθρώπους λίγο φευγάτους, λίγο αλούτερους, λίγο ταλαιπωρημένους, με ψυχές περίπλοκες, με ανοιχτές πληγές, τις οποίες όμως δεν φοβόντουσαν που και που, να τις δείχνουν.
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτούς που δεν φοβούνται τον ίσκιο τους, μα τον αφήνουν να τους οδηγεί, σκύβουν και τον ακούνε, δεν τον κρύβουν, δεν τον φιμώνουν, ούτε του ζητούν να γίνει ίδιος με των άλλων.
> 
> Τους λένε και αλαφροΐσκιωτους.
> 
> Ανθρώπους με ευαίσθητη σκιά ή αλλιώς ευαίσθητη ψυχή, γιατί αυτό σήμαινε αρχικά η λέξη ίσκιος: ψυχή.
> ...

----------


## agnostix

Δεν περιγραφω αλλο...τα λεει ολα το ασμα  :Frown:

----------


## agnostix



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b



----------


## agnostix

*Οι τρεις τύποι κατάθλιψης και τα συμπτώματα τους!
*
Καταθλιπτικά συναισθήματα μπορεί να νιώσει ο καθένας σε περιόδους έντονης απογοήτευσης ή σαν αντίδραση μετά από ένα έντονο στρεσογόνο ερέθισμα, όπως είναι για παράδειγμα ένας θάνατος ή ένας χωρισμός.

Στην κατάθλιψη όμως όλα αυτά είναι σταθερά, επιμένουν και διαρκούν για αρκετές εβδομάδες. Το άτομο μοιάζει να έχει «βουλιάξει» στο καταθλιπτικό συναίσθημα, δηλώνει αδυναμία να προχωρήσει μπροστά και συχνά αδιαφορεί για την κατάστασή του.

Τύποι κατάθλιψης

Η κατάθλιψη μπορεί να εμφανιστεί με διάφορες μορφές όπως συμβαίνει και με τις περισσότερες σωματικές ασθένειες. Εδώ αναφέρουμε τους τρεις συχνότερους τύπους καταθλιπτικών διαταραχών. Ωστόσο,και σε αυτούς τους τύπους υπάρχουν αρκετές παραλλαγές ως προς τον αριθμό των συμπτωμάτων και τη βαρύτητά τους.

1. Το μείζον καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο εκδηλώνεται με ένα συνδυασμό συμπτωμάτων και επηρεάζει σημαντικά τη λειτουργικότητα του ατόμου. Ένα τέτοιο επεισόδιο μπορεί να συμβεί μια φορά ή, συχνότερα, περισσότερες φορές στη διάρκεια της ζωής του ατόμου. Συνήθως διαρκεί 6-8 μήνες.

2. Μια λιγότερο σοβαρή μορφή κατάθλιψης, η δυσθυμία, είναι μια ηπιότερη από πλευράς συμπτωμάτων, αλλά πιο χρόνια διαταραχή και σ’ αυτήν το άτομο γενικά διατηρεί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της λειτουργικότητάς του. Υπάρχει πάντως ο κίνδυνος να μεταπέσει σε ένα μείζον καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο.

3. Η διπολική διαταραχή ή αλλιώς μανιοκατάθλιψη είναι μια σοβαρή ψυχική διαταραχή που χαρακτηρίζεται από κυκλικές εναλλαγές του συναισθήματος, όπου δηλαδή περίοδοι έντονης υπερθυμίας (μανία) εναλλάσσονται με περιόδους καταθλιπτικών επεισοδίων. Το άτομο στο μανιακό επεισόδιο παρουσιάζει υπερδραστη-ριότητα, λογόρροια, δείχνει χαρούμενο, με μεγάλα αποθέματα ενέργειας, έχει όμως μειωμένη κρίση, ενώ η διαταραγμένη κοινωνική του συμπεριφορά μπορεί να δημιουργήσει σοβαρά προβλήματα.

Ποια είναι τα συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης

Η κατάθλιψη δεν εμφανίζεται σε όλους τους ασθενείς με τα ίδια συμπτώματα. Άλλοι είναι θλιμμένοι, απελπισμένοι, απογοητευμένοι και κατακλύζονται από τύψεις και ενοχές, άλλοι παρουσιάζουν έντονη ανησυχία και άγχος, άλλοι παραπονιούνται για πλήθος σωματικών ενοχλημάτων.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως το άτομο υποφέρει πολύ και αυτό περνά στην καθημερινότητά του. Συγκινείται εύκολα, ακόμα και με ασήμαντα ερεθίσματα (π.χ. μια εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση). Άλλες φορές όμως η λύπη που τον καταπλακώνει δεν μπορεί να εκφραστεί. «Δεν μπορώ ούτε να κλάψω» αναφέρει.

Δραστηριότητες, ασχολίες, ενδιαφέροντα με τα οποία χαιρόταν στο παρελθόν και τα απολάμβανε τον αφήνουν αδιάφορο, τον κουράζουν. Τα ευχάριστα γεγονότα τα παρακάμπτει, ενώ μεγεθύνει τα δυσάρεστα. Όλα φαντάζουν μάταια, παντού αναδύονται εμπόδια και δυσκολίες.

Νοιώθει κουρασμένος, δυσκολεύεται να συγκεντρωθεί, να θυμηθεί, να σκεφτεί και να αποφασίσει. Διαρκώς αναβάλλει. Παραμελεί την εμφάνισή του, αδιαφορεί για τη δουλειά του, απομακρύνεται από γνωστούς και φίλους. Δυσκολεύεται να κοιμηθεί, άλλοτε ο ύπνος είναι διακεκομμένος και ταράζεται από εφιαλτικά όνειρα, άλλες φορές ξυπνάει πολύ νωρίς το πρωί, νιώθοντας υπερβολικά κουρασμένος.

Η όρεξή του μειώνεται και χάνει βάρος. Κάποιες φορές όμως, ιδιαίτερα στις γυναίκες, η όρεξη αυξάνει. Η επιθυμία για σεξουαλική επαφή είναι μειωμένη ή ανύπαρκτη. Μια υπερβολική ανησυχία για επικείμενους κινδύνους δεν τον αφήνει να ησυχάσει, ενώ ταχυκαρδίες, πόνοι, εφιδρώσεις, κεφαλαλγίες επιτείνουν αυτή την ανησυχία. Στη σκέψη του λιμνάζουν διαρκώς οι ίδιες μελαγχολικές ιδέες.

Ανακαλώντας ασήμαντα γεγονότα και σφάλματα του παρελθόντος νοιώθει ενοχές και διακατέχεται από τύψεις, αισθάνεται άχρηστος, ανίκανος κι αποτυχημένος. Υποτιμά τον εαυτό του, τον επικρίνει. Έτσι οδηγείται συχνά σε αυτοκαταστροφικές σκέψεις.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

που εισαι ρε ζουζουυυυυυυυυυ???????????

----------


## agnostix

> που εισαι ρε ζουζουυυυυυυυυυ???????????


Εδω κ εγω προσπαθω να μπω σε μια ταξη...
Τι μου κανεις εσυ???
Ξεκουραστηκες τελικα σουκου???

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εδω κ εγω προσπαθω να μπω σε μια ταξη...
> Τι μου κανεις εσυ???
> Ξεκουραστηκες τελικα σουκου???


ναι ξεκουραστηκα.
γιατι ποτε ήσουν σε αταξια εσυ κοριτσακι μου?

----------


## agnostix

> ναι ξεκουραστηκα.
> γιατι ποτε ήσουν σε αταξια εσυ κοριτσακι μου?


χαχαχαχα.
Τον ψυχισμο μου εννοω...μαλλον θελω κ εγω τον χρονο μου(λογικο)
ΑΑΑΑ οσον αφορα τhn μητερα μου που ρωτησες,ας απαντησω εδω..
Ειναι ο αφανης ηρωας ολη της ιστοριας,δεν υπαρχει η υπομονη της
Πολυ ησυχος ανθρωπος κ μεχρι προτινος πολυ κλειστη,δεν μοιραζοταν με κανεναν τα προβληματα της..τωρα τελευταια την εχουμε ενθαρρυνει κ εμεις που εχουμε μεγαλωσει.Γιατι οταν ημουν μικρουλά σχεδον την "μισουσα" που δεν αντιδρουσε κ μονο στεναχωριοταν,κ σκεφτομαουν τοτε "ε θες κ τα τραβας" μη σου πω την χρεωνα κιολας,δικη σου επιλογη ηταν αυτος ο ανθρωπος εμεισ τι φταιμε???? Ημουν σκληρο παιδι μαζι της κ την πληγωνα κ εγω περισσοτερο αλλα δεν το εδειχνε...τωρα τελευταια τα χουμε βρει κ εχουμε ερθει πιο κοντα ειναι καλη μανουλα μωρε τι να κανε κ αυτη...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> χαχαχαχα.
> Τον ψυχισμο μου εννοω...μαλλον θελω κ εγω τον χρονο μου(λογικο)
> ΑΑΑΑ οσον αφορα τhn μητερα μου που ρωτησες,ας απαντησω εδω..
> Ειναι ο αφανης ηρωας ολη της ιστοριας,δεν υπαρχει η υπομονη της
> Πολυ ησυχος ανθρωπος κ μεχρι προτινος πολυ κλειστη,δεν μοιραζοταν με κανεναν τα προβληματα της..τωρα τελευταια την εχουμε ενθαρρυνει κ εμεις που εχουμε μεγαλωσει.Γιατι οταν ημουν μικρουλά σχεδον την "μισουσα" που δεν αντιδρουσε κ μονο στεναχωριοταν,κ σκεφτομαουν τοτε "ε θες κ τα τραβας" μη σου πω την χρεωνα κιολας,δικη σου επιλογη ηταν αυτος ο ανθρωπος εμεισ τι φταιμε???? Ημουν σκληρο παιδι μαζι της κ την πληγωνα κ εγω περισσοτερο αλλα δεν το εδειχνε...τωρα τελευταια τα χουμε βρει κ εχουμε ερθει πιο κοντα ειναι καλη μανουλα μωρε τι να κανε κ αυτη...


χμμμ ...εχεις πάρει λίγο απο την μανουλα ...απο οτι σε εχω καταλάβει... 
φυσικα και θελεις τον χρονο σου κοριτσι μου.. κανενα νεοτερο απο το "μετωπο"?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ναι ξεκουραστηκα.
> γιατι ποτε ήσουν σε αταξια εσυ κοριτσακι μου?


καλα εκανες Η ΠΟΛΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΡΩΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΕΝΤΗ.

----------


## agnostix

> χμμμ ...εχεις πάρει λίγο απο την μανουλα ...απο οτι σε εχω καταλάβει... 
> φυσικα και θελεις τον χρονο σου κοριτσι μου.. κανενα νεοτερο απο το "μετωπο"?


Ναι ειμαι υπομονετικος ανθρωπος και δινω κ ευκαιριες στους αλλους να επανορθωσουν αν εχουν την θεληση ,αλλα ποτε δεν μου αρεσε αυτη η σταση της μανας μου "τα δεχομαι ολα"... ..."δεν ξεσπω ποτε"..."δεν μιλω κ ας ποναω",αντιθετως με εκνευριζε κ δεν ηθελα να της μοιασω σε αυτο,γιαυτο εχω θεμα με τον σεβασμο,οπως σεβομαι εγω ετσι απαιτω να κανουν το ιδιο κ οι αλλοι,αλλιως μακρυα μου :P
Στο μετωπο η μαχη με τον εχθρο (τον εαυτο του) μαλλον συννεχιζεται,τπτ αρχιζουμε κ χανομαστε ετσι απλα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ναι ειμαι υπομονετικος ανθρωπος και δινω κ ευκαιριες στους αλλους να επανορθωσουν αν εχουν την θεληση ,αλλα ποτε δεν μου αρεσε αυτη η σταση της μανας μου "τα δεχομαι ολα"... ..."δεν ξεσπω ποτε"..."δεν μιλω κ ας ποναω",αντιθετως με εκνευριζε κ δεν ηθελα να της μοιασω σε αυτο,γιαυτο εχω θεμα με τον σεβασμο,οπως σεβομαι εγω ετσι απαιτω να κανουν το ιδιο κ οι αλλοι,αλλιως μακρυα μου :P
> Στο μετωπο η μαχη με τον εχθρο (τον εαυτο του) μαλλον συννεχιζεται,τπτ αρχιζουμε κ χανομαστε ετσι απλα


την μισω αυτην την φαση!!..ειναι η χειροτερη μου... θελει γερο στομαχι και αν θες την γνωμη μου με εναν και μονο τροπο περναει ανωδυνα... να βρεις κατι αλλο να περνας ομορφα...και ας μην νιωθεις τοσα οσα για τον αλλον...αρκει να σου δινει λιγες ομορφες στιγμες.

----------


## agnostix

> την μισω αυτην την φαση!!..ειναι η χειροτερη μου... θελει γερο στομαχι και αν θες την γνωμη μου με εναν και μονο τροπο περναει ανωδυνα... να βρεις κατι αλλο να περνας ομορφα...και ας μην νιωθεις τοσα οσα για τον αλλον...αρκει να σου δινει λιγες ομορφες στιγμες.


Δεν παιζω με συναισθηματα ανθρωπων Ρεα,δεν μπορω να το κανω επι τουτου για να περναω καλα,δεν εχω σκοπο να βγαλω την ψυχη κανενος,αν παλι τυχει κ αν μου βγει καλως αλλιως καλυτερα μονη μου.χωις να αποκλεισω τπτ αλλα δεν θα εκμεταλλευτω κ ποτε καποιον..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Δεν παιζω με συναισθηματα ανθρωπων Ρεα,δεν μπορω να το κανω επι τουτου για να περναω καλα,δεν εχω σκοπο να βγαλω την ψυχη κανενος,αν παλι τυχει κ αν μου βγει καλως αλλιως καλυτερα μονη μου.χωις να αποκλεισω τπτ αλλα δεν θα εκμεταλλευτω κ ποτε καποιον..


πως και γιατι οι ανθρωποι εχουν την ταση να συνδεουν αυτα τα δυο δεν ξερω... υπάρχουν και τα ενδοιαμεσα... μου αρεσει του αρεσω και μεχρι εκει και οι δυο θελουμε να περασουμε καλα, και εχουμε τα βασανα μας δεν ειμαστε για πολλα πολλα... και επειδη τωρα πάλι θα πας στο αλλο ακρο δεν μιλάω για σκετο σεξ, μιλάω για ανθρωπινη επικοινωνια...για συντροφια για σχεσουλα...ξερεις...χαλαρα και ομορφα.. :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

> πως και γιατι οι ανθρωποι εχουν την ταση να συνδεουν αυτα τα δυο δεν ξερω... υπάρχουν και τα ενδοιαμεσα... μου αρεσει του αρεσω και μεχρι εκει και οι δυο θελουμε να περασουμε καλα, και εχουμε τα βασανα μας δεν ειμαστε για πολλα πολλα... και επειδη τωρα πάλι θα πας στο αλλο ακρο δεν μιλάω για σκετο σεξ, μιλάω για ανθρωπινη επικοινωνια...για συντροφια για σχεσουλα...ξερεις...χαλαρα και ομορφα..


βρε το ειπα με την προυποθεση πως ο αλλος δεν εχει βασανα...παλι με βασανα να μπλεξω ???γιαυτο ειπα ας καθαρισω πρωτα με τα δικα μου κ ας ειναι ενας επιτελους αβασανιστος να δω πως ειναι ρε αδερφε???  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> βρε το ειπα με την προυποθεση πως ο αλλος δεν εχει βασανα...παλι με βασανα να μπλεξω ???γιαυτο ειπα ας καθαρισω πρωτα με τα δικα μου κ ας ειναι ενας επιτελους αβασανιστος να δω πως ειναι ρε αδερφε???


χαχαχα...εχει εναν, αλλα μενει λιγο μακρυα καπου στο θιβετ...δαλαι λαμα...πολυ καλο παιδι!!!..ρωτα οποιον θες στη γειτονια ...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> *Οι τρεις τύποι κατάθλιψης και τα συμπτώματα τους!
> *
> Καταθλιπτικά συναισθήματα μπορεί να νιώσει ο καθένας σε περιόδους έντονης απογοήτευσης ή σαν αντίδραση μετά από ένα έντονο στρεσογόνο ερέθισμα, όπως είναι για παράδειγμα ένας θάνατος ή ένας χωρισμός.
> 
> Στην κατάθλιψη όμως όλα αυτά είναι σταθερά, επιμένουν και διαρκούν για αρκετές εβδομάδες. Το άτομο μοιάζει να έχει «βουλιάξει» στο καταθλιπτικό συναίσθημα, δηλώνει αδυναμία να προχωρήσει μπροστά και συχνά αδιαφορεί για την κατάστασή του.
> 
> Τύποι κατάθλιψης
> 
> Η κατάθλιψη μπορεί να εμφανιστεί με διάφορες μορφές όπως συμβαίνει και με τις περισσότερες σωματικές ασθένειες. Εδώ αναφέρουμε τους τρεις συχνότερους τύπους καταθλιπτικών διαταραχών. Ωστόσο,και σε αυτούς τους τύπους υπάρχουν αρκετές παραλλαγές ως προς τον αριθμό των συμπτωμάτων και τη βαρύτητά τους.
> ...


ειμαι το 2!!!... δυσθυμια με μειζον καταθλιπτικο επεισόδιο

----------


## agnostix

> χαχαχα...εχει εναν, αλλα μενει λιγο μακρυα καπου στο θιβετ...δαλαι λαμα...πολυ καλο παιδι!!!..ρωτα οποιον θες στη γειτονια ...


γιατι βρε συ ???μπορει να χει κανει θεραπεια ο ανθρωπος κ να ναι οκ..που να τρεχω τωρα χαχαχαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> γιατι βρε συ ???μπορει να χει κανει θεραπεια ο ανθρωπος κ να ναι οκ..που να τρεχω τωρα χαχαχαχαχα


χαχαχαχα... θα πρεπει να εισαι η μονη γυναικα στον πλανητη που απερριψε τον δαλαι λαμα!!! χαχαχαχαχζαχ

----------


## agnostix

> χαχαχαχα... θα πρεπει να εισαι η μονη γυναικα στον πλανητη που απερριψε τον δαλαι λαμα!!! χαχαχαχαχζαχ


γιατι ξερεις πολλες να ειναι καψουρες μαζι του???  :Stick Out Tongue: 
βρε τον θειο λαμα...

----------


## orestiss

http://inspireyourlife.gr/οδηγός-αισιοδοξίας/

Πολυ καλο Άρθρο για να <<φευγουμε>>μέρα με τη μέρα απο την κατάθλιψη  :Wink:

----------


## agnostix

_ενημέρωση για την κατάθλιψη 
• Τύποι κατάθλιψης

• Αίτια

• Συμπτώματα

• Θεραπευτική αντιμετώπιση

• Μύθοι και αλήθειες_

http://www.epipsi.gr/pdf/PANTON/KATATHLIPSI.pdf

----------


## agnostix

_Συντροφική σχέση και κατάθλιψη_

Η ψυχική νόσος δεν επιφορτίζει μόνο το ίδιο το άτομο που την αντιμετωπίζει, αλλά δυσκολεύει και τους ανθρώπους που το περιβάλλουν και ειδικότερα τον σύντροφο ή τη σύντροφό του. Πράγματι, ο σύντροφος του ανθρώπου που εμφανίζει κάποια σημαντική ψυχολογία δυσκολία, όπως είναι η κατάθλιψη, μπορεί να νιώθει έντονο άγχος, αγωνία, αμηχανία και πολλές φορές απόγνωση για το πώς θα πρέπει να διαχειριστεί αυτή την μεταβολή στη συμπεριφορά ενός τόσο κοντινού του ανθρώπου.

Τα σημάδια της κατάθλιψης, δηλαδή η μειωμένη ενεργητικότητα, η αρνητική διάθεση, οι σκέψεις μειονεξίας, η διαταραχή στον ύπνο και τη διατροφή, αλλά και η έλλειψη σεξουαλικής επιθυμίας κυριολεκτικά μεταμορφώνουν την καθημερινότητα του ζευγαριού και αλλάζουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό τον τρόπο με τον οποίο οι δύο σύντροφοι λειτουργούσαν ως τώρα. Συχνά, ο άνδρας ή η γυναίκα, που βλέπει τον/την σύντροφό του να δυσκολεύεται, νιώθει έντονο το βάρος της ευθύνης να προσφέρει βοήθεια και να κινητοποιήσει τον άλλον. Πολλές φορές μάλιστα, αναλαμβάνει αυτόν τον ρόλο σε υπερβολικό βαθμό, κάτι που δεν επιτρέπει στο άτομο με κατάθλιψη να κινητοποιηθεί ο ίδιος για να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό του. Άλλες φορές, η μεταβολή της διάθεσης του συντρόφου μας μπορεί να γεννήσει συναισθήματα απογοήτευσης αλλά και θυμού, αφού ο/η σύντροφος νιώθει ότι η σχέση βρίσκεται σε κίνδυνο.

Τα άτομο που βρίσκεται μπροστά σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση πράγματι καλείται να ισορροπήσει ανάμεσα στα δικά του συναισθήματα και στην ανάγκη του να βοηθήσει τον/την σύντροφό του.

Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν μερικά βασικά σημεία που μπορούν να είναι χρήσιμα στην περίπτωση αυτή:

- Βοήθεια δε σημαίνει «αυτοθυσία». Το άτομο θα πρέπει με ψυχραιμία να σταθεί δίπλα στο σύντροφο του , όχι για να τον «σώσει», αλλά για να τον ενισχύσει.

- Η ειλικρινής και ανοιχτή επικοινωνία είναι πολύτιμη για τον σύντροφό μας όταν υποφέρει ψυχικά.

- Το άτομο που βιώνει την παρουσία της κατάθλιψης στο σύντροφό του είναι εξίσου ευάλωτο και επιβαρυμένο. Είναι σημαντικό να έχει επαφή με τα συναισθήματά του και να καταλαβαίνει μέχρι πιο όριο μπορεί να διαχειριστεί αυτό το ψυχικό βάρος. Η αρωγή από έναν ψυχολόγο για το πώς μπορεί να διαχειριστεί αυτή τη δυσκολία είναι μια πολύ καλή επιλογή.

----------


## orestiss

http://dailyarticle.gr/2012/05/30/10...σμένοι/ 

πολυ ενδιαφερον

----------


## agnostix

> http://dailyarticle.gr/2012/05/30/10...σμένοι/ 
> 
> πολυ ενδιαφερον


Μπραβο βρε ορεστη,ενα κ ενα ειναι αυτα που λεει  :Wink:

----------


## orestiss

> Μπραβο βρε ορεστη,ενα κ ενα ειναι αυτα που λεει


 :Smile:  τιποτα σπουδαιο δεν εκανα απλως ποσταρω και γω οτι καλο βρω για να βοηθηθουν οσο γινεται οσοι το χρειαζονται!

υπομονη σε ολους ολα περνανε σιγα σιγα με θεληση !

----------


## agnostix

Η Κατάθλιψη είναι συνηθισμένη και επηρεάζει τα συναισθήματα, την σκέψη και τη συμπεριφορά. Υπολογίζεται πως ο κίνδυνος να νοσήσει κάποιος από Κατάθλιψη είναι 10%-25% για τις γυναίκες και 5-12% για τους άντρες. Πολλές φορές δεν αναγνωρίζεται ή δεν θεραπεύεται σωστά ενώ υπάρχει και κάποιο ποσοστό ατόμων που δεν αναζητούν βοήθεια.

Η Κατάθλιψη δεν εκδηλώνεται πάντα με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Σε κάποια άτομα μπορεί να γίνεται αμέσως αντιληπτή ενώ σε άλλα εκδηλώνεται με συμπτώματα άσχημης διάθεσης. Τα πρώιμα σημάδια σχετίζονται με κόπωση, αδυναμία και άρνηση εκτέλεσης καθημερινών δραστηριοτήτων. Ακολουθούν: μελαγχολία και στενάχωρο συναίσθημα, εκνευρισμός, άγχος ή απογοήτευση ακόμα και για ασήμαντα θέματα, απώλεια ενδιαφέροντος για ευχάριστες δραστηριότητες που παλαιότερα γέμιζαν χαρά το άτομο, αυξημένη ανάγκη για ύπνο ή αϋπνία, αλλαγές στην όρεξη με απώλεια ή αύξηση βάρους, ανησυχία, επιβράδυνση της σκέψης, της ομιλίας και των κινήσεων, δυσκολία στη λήψη αποφάσεων, απώλεια ή μειωμένη ενεργητικότητα, αισθήματα ενοχής, έλλειψη συγκέντρωσης και προβλήματα μνήμης, αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό, ευσυγκινησία και μυϊκούς πόνους.

Η Κατάθλιψη εμφανίζεται ως αίσθηση απώλειας, όπως ο θάνατος ενός αγαπημένου προσώπου, ο χωρισμός, η ανεργία, η μη επίτευξη στόχων, και οι αλλαγές στο βιοτικό επίπεδο. Το άτομο συχνά πιστεύει ότι ευθύνεται για την τροπή που έχει πάρει η ζωή του και τιμωρείται για πράγματα που έχει κάνει.

Τα αίτια δεν είναι απολύτως γνωστά. Υπάρχει συμμετοχή γενετικών αλλά και μια σειρά ψυχοκοινωνικών στρεσσογόνων παραγόντων. Ο κίνδυνος εμφάνισης της σε άτομα που έχουν α’ βαθμού συγγενείς που πάσχουν, ιδιαίτερα από σοβαρές ή χρόνιες μορφές, είναι αυξημένος. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι εμφανίζουν την τάση να (παρ)ερμηνεύουν τον κόσμο γύρω τους βασιζόμενοι σε δυσλειτουργικές παραδοχές, ενώ μπορεί επίσης η Κατάθλιψη να οφείλεται σε υποθυρεοειδισμό, κληρονομικότητα, καρκίνο, εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο και νευροεκφυλιστικές διαταραχές.
*
Τύποι κατάθλιψης*

*1. Πρωτοπαθής – Δευτεροπαθής.* Η πρώτη εμφανίζεται ως απάντηση σε μία απώλεια ενώ η δεύτερη στα πλαίσια ενός άλλου νοσήματος.

*2. Βαρύτητα*. διαχωρίζεται σε μείζονα – μέτρια – ήπια. Στη μείζονα κατάθλιψη ο ασθενής εμφανίζει την πλειοψηφία των συμπτωμάτων και επηρεάζοντας όλες οι καθημερινές δραστηριότητες.

*3. Ψυχωτική*: τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω συνοδεύουν οπτικές ή ακουστικές ψευδαισθήσεις ή/και παραληρηματικές ιδέες.

*4. Δυσθυμία:* είναι μια μορφή χρόνιας κατάθλιψης η οποία είναι μέτρια σε βαρύτητα αλλά δημιουργεί στο άτομο μια αίσθηση ανεπάρκειας. Ο ασθενής παρότι μπορεί και ανταπεξέρχεται νιώθει πάντα ότι κάτι τον κρατάει από το να μπορεί να νιώσει καλά.

*5. Άτυπη κατάθλιψη:* ο ασθενής εμφανίζει περισσότερα σωματικά παρά ψυχικά συμπτώματα.

*6. Επιλόχειος κατάθλιψη:* αναπτύσσεται μετά την γέννηση και κατά την περίοδο της λοχείας. Η περίοδος αυτή θεωρείται υψηλού κινδύνου για την ανάπτυξη κατάθλιψης στην γυναίκα λόγω των ορμονικών αλλαγών.

*7. Διπολική διαταραχή:* χαρακτηρίζεται από δραματικές μεταπτώσεις στη διάθεση –περιόδους υπερέντασης και ευφορίας ή μανίας που εναλλάσσονται με περιόδους μείζονος κατάθλιψης.
*
8. Κατάθλιψη στην Τρίτη ηλικία*: τείνει να υποδιαγνώσκεται εφόσον θεωρείται μια φυσιολογική αντίδραση στο γήρας
*
Θεραπεία*

Καμία θεραπεία δεν μπορεί να διεκδικήσει την αποκλειστικότητα. Παρόλα αυτά η Κατάθλιψη αντιμετωπίζεται στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων. Η φαρμακοθεραπεία, μέσω των αντικαταθλιπτικών στοχεύει περισσότερο στη βελτίωση των φυσιολογικών λειτουργιών ενώ η ψυχοθεραπεία διερευνά τις σκέψεις και τις συμπεριφορές που συμβάλλουν στην ανάπτυξη και την παγίωση των αισθημάτων αναξιότητας, απογοήτευσης και ανικανότητας. Επίσης καλλιεργείται η διεκδικητική συμπεριφορά, η ανοχή στην κριτική και αντιμετωπίζεται ο φόβος απέναντι σε αυτήν.

Η Γνωστική Συμπεριφορική Ψυχοθεραπεία (ΓΣΘ) είναι βραχείας διάρκειας και περιλαμβάνει συζήτηση με τον θεραπευτή αλλά και ασκήσεις στο σπίτι μεταξύ των συνεδριών. Συμβάλλει σημαντικά στη μείωση των συμπτωμάτων χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης, έλλειψης κινήτρου και ελπίδας, αίσθημα ανημποριάς, ενοχές και αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό. Τα άτομα εντοπίζουν και αλλάζουν τις δυσλειτουργικές τους αντιλήψεις γύρω από τον εαυτό και τον κόσμο αντικαθιστώντας τες με πιο εποικοδομητικές.

Η σκέψη στο περιεχόμενό της (εικόνες, ιδέες) εμφανίζει την γνωστική τριάδα μέσα από την οποία ο ασθενής αντιλαμβάνεται αρνητικά τον εαυτό του, τον κόσμο γύρω του και το μέλλον. Τα διεργαστικά λάθη αφορούν τον τρόπο που το άτομο σκέφτεται όπως καταστροφολογία, υπεργενικευση, πρόβλεψη του μέλλοντος, αγνόηση των θετικών, προσήλωση στα αρνητικά, συναισθηματική λογική, υπεργενίκευση, τα πρέπει κ.α.

Στην αρχή όταν τα συμπτώματα είναι έντονα, δίνεται έμφαση στην δραστηριοποίηση με συμπεριφορικές τεχνικές, ώστε να υπάρξει αύξηση των θετικών ενισχυτών μέσω δραστηριοτήτων. Οι συμπεριφορικές τεχνικές βασίζονται στο γεγονός ότι οι αρνητικές γνωσίες εντείνουν τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Εξαιτίας αυτών υπάρχει απόσυρση χρησιμοποιώντας το ως απόδειξη για την προσωπική ανεπάρκειά τους, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται ένας φαύλος κύκλος. Τα άτομα νιώθουν αδύναμα να αλλάξουν αυτό που νιώθουν και συχνά νιώθουν ότι κανένας δεν μπορεί να τους βοηθήσει. Ακόμα κι αν το άτομο γνωρίζει τι πρέπει να κάνει δεν ξεκινάει τις αλλαγές. Επίσης οι συμβουλές και η συμπαράσταση από τρίτους φαίνονται μάταιες και δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθούν. Ο συνδυασμός είναι ψυχοθεραπείας και φαρμακοθεραπείας είναι ιδανικός με τα πιο άμεσα και διαρκή αποτελέσματα.

*Συμβουλές αυτοβοήθειας:*

Είναι σημαντικό να αποδεχτείτε αυτά που νιώθετε και αισθάνεστε. Ο καθένας δεν είναι πάντα έτοιμος να ξεκινήσει κάποιας μορφής θεραπεία. Υπάρχουν όμως πρακτικές που διευκολύνουν τα αρνητικά συμπτώματα και βελτιώνουν την διάθεση.
_
§ Μιλήστε για αυτά που νιώθετε. Ακόμα κι αν δεν πιστεύετε πως κάποιος μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει να αισθανθείτε καλύτερα είναι σημαντικό να εκδηλώσετε και να εκφράσετε τα συναισθήματα σας παρά να τα κρατάτε μέσα σας. Ακόμα κι αν ακούσετε τον ίδιο σας τον εαυτό να τα περιγράφει υπάρχει καλύτερη κατανόηση και πιθανότητα μιας λύσης που δεν την είχατε σκεφτεί. Μέσω της έκφρασης των συναισθημάτων η σημασία τους μειώνεται με αποτέλεσμα την αποφόρτιση.

§ Κρατήστε ένα ημερολόγιο σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων. Τα γεγονότα συνήθως είναι πολλά και μπερδεμένα. Η καταγραφή του επιτρέπει την επανεξέταση της εγκυρότητας τους.

§ Δημιουργείστε έναν κατάλογο δραστηριοτήτων. Αν πιστεύετε πως δεν έχετε να κάνετε πράγματα μέσα στη μέρα και δεν έχετε ενδιαφέρουσες δραστηριότητες που θα σας ευχαριστήσουν φτιάξτε έναν κατάλογο. Καταγράψτε πράγματα που κάνετε από την ώρα που θα σηκωθείτε μέχρι να πάτε ξανά το βράδυ για ύπνο αλλά και κάποια πράγματα που θα θέλατε να κάνετε. Αν οι σκέψεις σας είναι τόσο αρνητικές που θεωρείτε πως δεν έχετε τίποτα να κάνετε μην ξεχνάτε απλές καθημερινές δραστηριότητες όπως το να βγείτε μια βόλτα, να κάνετε ένα ζεστό και χαλαρωτικό μπάνιο, να διαβάσετε κάτι, να ακούσετε μουσική ή ακόμα και να επισκεφτείτε έναν φίλο. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ερμηνεύετε την καθημερινότητα σας (στην κατάθλιψη είναι δυσλειτουργικός και διαστρεβλωμένος) παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο στη συμπεριφορά αλλά και στον τρόπο που αισθάνεστε.

§ Ξεκινήστε μια δραστηριότητα ή ένα χόμπι με έναν φίλο προκειμένου να κινητοποιηθείτε αλλά και να νιώσετε δημιουργικοί και χρήσιμοι. Τα αισθήματα απελπισίας και ανικανότητας εξομαλύνονται όταν το άτομο διοχετεύει την ενέργεια του σε κάτι που τον γεμίζει και τον κάνει να νιώθει ευχάριστα. Η φυσική δραστηριότητα και κυρίως η αεροβική άσκηση βοηθά σημαντικά στην παραγωγή και απελευθέρωση ενδορφινων που σχετίζονται με την καλή διάθεση.

§ Φροντίστε την εξωτερική σας εμφάνιση ή κάντε μια αλλαγή πάνω σας

§ Εντοπίστε και αλλάξτε τις αρνητικές σκέψεις σας τροποποιώντας τες και αναζητώντας εναλλακτικό πιο λειτουργικούς και θετικούς τρόπους εξήγησης και αντιμετώπισης. Είναι σημαντικό να εξετάζετε τις αποδείξεις αλλά και τα υπέρ και τα κατά ενός τρόπου σκέψης και συμπεριφοράς. Έχει αποτέλεσμα; Αντιμετωπίζεται το πρόβλημα; Μήπως έχετε την τάση να δραματοποιείτε, να καταστροφολογείτε ή να βγάζετε αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα;
_

----------


## agnostix

*Η Γιόγκα κάνει καλό στην κατάθλιψη, τις αϋπνίες και την σχιζοφρένεια*

_Θετικά αποτελέσματα σε ανθρώπους που πάσχουν από ήπια κατάθλιψη και αϋπνία έχει η γιόγκα, ενώ δείχνει να βελτιώνει τα συμπτώματα της σχιζοφρένειας και της διαταραχής ελλειμματικής προσοχής και υπερκινητικότητας σε ασθενείς που κάνουν τη σχετική φαρμακευτική αγωγή, σύμφωνα με μια νέα μεγάλη αμερικανική επιστημονική έρευνα.

Οι ερευνητές, με επικεφαλής τον καθηγητή βιολογικής ψυχιατρικής Μουραλί Ντοραϊσγουάμι της Ιατρικής Σχολής του πανεπιστημίου Ντιουκ, που έκαναν την έρευνα, η οποία δημοσιεύθηκε στο περιοδικό ψυχιατρικής “Frontiers in Psychiatry”, έκαναν μια συστηματική αξιολόγηση (μετα-ανάλυση) άνω των 100 δημοσιευμένων επιστημονικών μελετών πάνω στην επίδραση της γιόγκα στις ψυχικές παθήσεις.

Η γιόγκα, μια πανάρχαια ινδική πρακτική, με μια παράδοση έως 5.000 ετών, είναι πολύ δημοφιλής σήμερα σε όλο τον κόσμο (και στην Ελλάδα), απαλλαγμένη πια από το αρχικό θρησκευτικό πλαίσιό της, καθώς ακόμα και συνοικιακά γυμναστήρια προσφέρουν πλέον τα σχετικά μαθήματα εξάσκησης. Για πολλούς ανθρώπους, ιδίως για όσους έλκονται από τους εναλλακτικούς τρόπους ζωής και θεραπείας, θεωρείται πλέον μια από τις καλύτερες ολιστικές μεθόδους σωματικής και ψυχικής υγείας.

Όμως, όπως επισημαίνουν οι ερευνητές, ακριβώς «επειδή η γιόγκα έχει εξελιχτεί σε ένα τέτοιο πολιτισμικό φαινόμενο, έχει γίνει δύσκολο να διακρίνουν οι γιατροί και οι ασθενείς την αλήθεια από την υπερβολή, όσον αφορά τα οφέλη της». Με στόχο να ξεκαθαρίσουν τα πράγματα, οι ερευνητές ανέλυσαν τις μέχρι σήμερα σχετικές επιστημονικές μελέτες και κατέληξαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι όντως η άσκηση της γιόγκα παρέχει οφέλη για σχεδόν όλες τις ψυχικές/νοητικές διαταραχές.

Ο Μουραλί Ντοραϊσγουάμι ανέφερε ότι η σύγχρονη επιστημονική γνώση έρχεται να επιβεβαιώσει την αξία της αρχαίας ινδικής πρακτικής. Όπως είπε, η γιόγκα είναι «πολλά υποσχόμενη» αναφορικά με τις ψυχιατρικές διαταραχές και, όταν εξασκείται από τους ασθενείς, μπορεί όχι μόνο να βοηθήσει στη βελτίωση των συμπτωμάτων τους, αλλά και στην πρόληψή τους.

Η νέα έρευνα δείχνει ότι η γιόγκα μπορεί να επηρεάσει στοιχεία-κλειδιά του ανθρώπινου σώματος, τα οποία παίζουν ζωτικό ρόλο στην ψυχική/νοητική υγεία, δρώντας βιοχημικά με παρόμοιους τρόπους με φάρμακα όπως τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ή η ψυχοθεραπεία. Για παράδειγμα, μια μελέτη έχει βρει ότι η γιόγκα επηρεάζει το επίπεδο των νευροδιαβιβαστών, της εσωτερικής χρόνιας φλεγμονής του οργανισμού, του στρες των κυττάρων λόγω οξείδωσης, του επιπέδου των λιπιδίων (χοληστερόλη) κ.α.
_

----------


## agnostix

*Το στίγμα της ψυχικής ασθένειας και 7 μύθοι που το συνοδεύουν*

http://m.lifo.gr/team/u12321/60110

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οπως παντα τα λινκς σου παρεχουν απίστευτη βοηθεια!! και πάλι μπραβο agnostix  :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

> οπως παντα τα λινκς σου παρεχουν απίστευτη βοηθεια!! και πάλι μπραβο agnostix


Καλησπέρα Ρεάκι,
το καλό είναι οτι βρίσκει κανείς μια πληθώρα από διάφορα ενημερωτικά άρθρα,οπότε ένα κόπι -πέιστ δεν μου είναι κόπος.
Το κακό είναι άλλο,η λάθος ή καθόλου ενημέρωση που έχει ο κόσμος μας για όλες τις διαταραχές της ψυχικής μας υγείας.
Τι εννοώ?
Έτυχε να βρεθώ με μια κυρία που γνώριζε για την σχέση μου,με τα πολλα της είπα πως τελείωσε κ οτι ο άνθρωπος έχει κατάθλιψη κτλπ,η αντίδραση της???
Μακριά μακριά ,απαπαπαπα νέα εισαι θα την ξανα φτιάξεις την ζωή σου,ευτυχώς που το κατάλαβες κ.α τέτοια κοινότυπα....λες και της είπα οτι έχει χολέρα,φυσικά κάθησα και της έκανα μια ανάλυση δεν θα μπορουσα να την αφήσω να φύγει με τις δικές της λάθος αντιληψεις επι του θέματος.....
Το άλλο πάλι που μου έτυχε ,ήταν να βρεθώ σε μια παρέα τις προάλλες,και να ανοίξουν θέμα για κάποια κοπέλα,όπου είχαν δει μια "περιεργη" συμπεριφορά της κ τελικά έμαθαν πως πάσχει απο μανιοκατάθλιψη,Και γυρναει το παιδί κ μου κάνει,σχιζοφρένεια ε????(με περιγελαστικό ύφος)
Οπότε έγινε κ εκεί ενα ξεκαθάρισμα βάση όσων έχω μάθει κ εγώ πλεον κ ανοίγοντας κ την δική μου ψυχή χωρίς καμία ντροπή.
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν σιγά σιγά να ανοιχτεί κ ο ίδιος κ να μιλήσει για τις δικές του φοβίες κ κρισεις πανικού που είχε ζησει κατα καιρούς
Αρα,αφου λοιπον αντιλαμβάνομαι πως τέτοια προβλήματα μαστιζουν πια στην εποχή μας,και απευθύνονται σε όλους μας,γιατί οχι,όσο μπορώ θα ενημερώνομαι,θα ενημερώνω κ εδώ αλλα κ έξω

----------


## agnostix

*Αγχώδεις διαταραχές* 

http://www.veresies.com/index.php?op...id=143&lang=en

----------


## agnostix

*Αφήνοντας πίσω την ενοχοποίηση προς τους γονείς, επιλέγουμε τη ζωή που θέλουμε να ζήσουμε* 

_Σε όλες τις ψυχοθεραπευτικές συνεδρίες, φθάνουμε σε ένα κομβικό σημείο: στη σχέση των θεραπευομένων με τους γονείς τους. Είναι η στιγμή της διεργασίας που υπαρξιακές διαδρομές, σκέψεις, συναισθήματα, ψυχικές δυσκολίες και εμπειρίες συνδέονται σε μία φανερή πλέον πορεία. Η ψυχική συμπτωματολογία πηγάζει από διαταραγμένες διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις και ειδικά από τις πρωταρχικές που είναι οι γονεϊκές. Η βουτιά στο παρελθόν γίνεται πάντα μαζί με τον θεραπευόμενο, με ασφάλεια και μέσα στο προστατευμένο περιβάλλον της θεραπείας. Οι θησαυροί που αντλούμε είναι πολύτιμοι και θα εξηγήσουν συμπεριφορές και συναισθήματα του σήμερα. Η επίγνωση των γονεϊκών σχέσεων γίνεται φανερός σύμμαχος στην επίλυση του γόρδιου δεσμού της τωρινής πραγματικότητας.

Η περιγραφή των σχέσεων των θεραπευόμενων με τους γονείς τους, ξεκινά σχηματικά, απλοϊκά, φοβισμένα, άψυχα, άνευρα, με χαμόγελο και απορία για τους λόγους που ιχνηλατώ στα, μέχρι τώρα, ανεξερεύνητα ή βαθιά κρυμμένα μονοπάτια των γονεϊκών σχέσεων. Δεν χρειάζονται παρά λίγες συνεδρίες ώσπου να διαπιστώσουν και οι ίδιοι την τρομακτική επίδραση που έχουν οι γονείς τους στην παρούσα συμπεριφορά τους. Το πρωταρχικό συναίσθημα της απορίας, ακολουθείται από το φόβο όταν αναγνωρίζεται η δυναμική που έχουν οι συμπεριφορές των γονέων στους ίδιους τους θεραπευόμενους. Ο φόβος μεταλλάσεται σε θυμό, τόσος πολύς θυμός για τις γονεϊκές συμπεριφορές, που κάνει τους ανθρώπους μπροστά μου να κλειδώνουν. Μετά θυματοποιούνται, κατηγορούν τη «μοίρα» τους ή επιτίθενται και κατηγορούν τους γονείς τους. Όποια και να είναι η αντίδραση, η αφετηρία είναι η ίδια: μία ενοχή που καθορίζει τη ζωή τους. Η διαπίστωση ακόμη πιο δύσκολη: «δε μπορεί αυτοί οι άνθρωποι (γονείς) που με αγαπούν τόσο πολύ να μου έχουν μεταδώσει τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. Άρα δεν με αγαπούν όσο νόμιζα». Αν οι θεραπευόμενοι είναι και οι ίδιοι γονείς, τότε ανησυχούν ακόμη περισσότερο για τον αντίκτυπο που (θα) έχει η δική τους συμπεριφορά στα παιδιά τους.



Τα συναισθήματα της επίγνωσης

Το κυρίαρχο συναίσθημα που νιώθουν οι θεραπευόμενοι για την ψυχολογική δυσκολία που φέρνουν στο ψυχοθεραπευτή: ενοχή. Όταν διακρίνουν την επίδραση της σχέσης με τους γονείς τους στο εδώ και τώρα: θυμός. Η ενοχή στρέφεται προς τον εαυτό τους, έχουν κάνει κάτι κακό, δεν αντέχεται και τριγυρίζει σαν ερινύα. Πρέπει να την ξεφορτωθούν από μέσα τους. Εύκολα τη ρίχνουν στους γονείς τους, κατηγορώντας τους για τα τωρινά παθήματά τους, για συμβιβασμούς που έκαναν, για λανθασμένες επιλογές και συντρόφους. Θυμός. «Εκείνοι φταίνε για όλα αυτά που περνάω εγώ τώρα!» Όμως και αυτή η αντίδραση είναι κληρονομική και αυτοματοποιημένη χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουν. Και οι γονείς τους κάπως έτσι έμπαιναν να κατηγορήσουν τους δικούς τους γονείς για τις δυσκολίες της ζωής τους. Δυστυχώς, οι γονείς τότε έχασαν την ευκαιρία να κάνουν κάτι για αυτό, ας μην την χάσουν και τα παιδιά τους.

Σε αυτό το σημείο συνειδητοποίησης, ρωτώ πάντα τους θεραπευόμενους μου: «πέρασες το μισό της ζωής σου, ζώντας μία ζωή που σου έχουν ‘επιβάλλει’ άλλοι, θέλεις να περάσεις και το υπόλοιπο της κατηγορώντας τους για αυτό»; Τώρα μπορούν να ακούσουν.

Το βάρος της ενοχής που ρίχνουν οι γονείς στους θεραπευόμενους, αποκτά ισχύ όταν οι ενήλικες θεραπευόμενοι διαπαραγματεύονται να βγουν από τον παιδικό τους ρόλο. Για ένα παιδί, πάντα θα φταίει ο γονιός και εκείνο δεν θα έχει ποτέ ευθύνη.



Οι επιλογές

Ο θεραπευόμενος φτάνει λοιπόν μπροστά από ένα δρόμο με δύο επιλογές: να περπατήσει τον αρχικά ανοιχτό δρόμο της αποποίησης των ευθυνών και των κατηγοριών προς τους γονείς που στη συνέχεια στενεύει επικίνδυνα με επαναλαμβανόμενες και ανεξήγητες αυτοκαταστροφικές συμπεριφορές ή να επιλέξει τον αρχικά δύσβατο και τρομακτικό δρόμο της συνειδητοποίησης της δικής του ευθύνης, αναγνωρίζοντας την ομορφιά της λύτρωσης που ανοίγεται μπροστά του; Στην πρώτη επιλογή, χάνουν όλοι, στη δεύτερη κερδίζουν όλοι και οι μελλοντικές γενιές.

«Γιατί ο πατέρας/η μητέρα μου μου συμπεριφέρθηκε έτσι τότε;» - «Ποιος φταίει για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω τώρα;» - «Γιατί να συγχωρήσω τους γονείς μου αφού φταίνε;» - «Ποια διαφορετική πορεία θα είχε πάρει η ζωή μου αν οι γονείς μας γνώριζαν τί έπρεπε να κάνουν και πώς να αντιδράσουν;». Η απάντηση δεν είναι εύκολη, όμως υπάρχει για όποιον επιθυμεί να στηρίξει την επιλογή του.



Τα τρία συστατικά της εγκατάλειψης της ενοχοποίησης των γονέων

Θέλει τόλμη και ασφάλεια να αφήσεις την ενοχοποίηση. Η απάντηση έρχεται πάντα από την επιθυμία να οδηγήσει κανείς τη ζωή του και από τη μοναδικότητα που θέλει να διακρίνει μέσα του. Προσπαθώ να φέρω στο προσκήνιο την κατανόηση.

Κατανόηση των συναισθημάτων και των συμπεριφορών των γονιών και αναγνώριση ότι έκαναν μόνο ότι ήταν «προγραμματισμένοι» να κάνουν από τους δικούς τους γονείς. Οι συναισθηματικός οικογενειακός χάρτης ξεδιπλώνεται μπροστά τους. Σχέσεις, συνθήκες, μετακινήσεις, αστικοποίησης, οικογένειες, σε εντελώς διαφορετικό πλαίσιο από την πραγματικότητά μας. Οι θεραπευόμενοι πλέον, αρχίζουν να αντιλαμβάνονται τι έχει συμβεί και γιατί έχουν οδηγηθεί στις τωρινές δυσκολίες... δεν μπορούν πλέον να βάζουν το κεφάλι τους στην άμμο. Η ενήλικη γνώση της θεραπευτικής διεργασίας βοηθά να ξεπεραστούν οι δυσκολίες και ενισχύει την κατανόηση, που με τη σειρά της, οδηγεί στη συμπόνοια και τη συγχώρεση για αυτούς τους ανθρώπους.

Συμπόνοια, σημαίνει πονώ μαζί με τους άλλους, κατανοώ τον πόνο τους και μοιράζομαι τα συναισθήματά μου για αυτό που περνούν. Οι θεραπευόμενοι μαθαίνουν στην ενσυναίσθηση, να βλέπουν μέσα από τα μάτια των γονιών τους, το δικό τους οικογενειακό τους δράμα. Τις κακουχίες που πέρασαν, τους αυστηρούς και τιμωρητικούς γονείς, το ξύλο που έφαγαν, τις στερήσεις, τις ανεκπλήρωτες προσδοκίες, τα απωθημένα, τα ανείπωτα μυστικά... δύσκολα και τραυματικά για όλη την οικογένεια, μέσα σε ζόρικες προσωπικές και κοινωνικές σχέσεις.

Η συμπόνοια ανοίγει το δρόμο για τη συγχώρεση και η συγχώρεση είναι η πόρτα για την αλλαγή. Συγχωρώ, το λέει και η λέξη, συν-χωρώ: ο θεραπευόμενος επιτρέπει σε διαφορετικές φωνές να μπουν και να χωρέσουν στο χώρο του. Ακούει πλέον τις φωνές αυτές στο δικό του πλαίσιο, εκεί που έχει βάλει τους δικούς του όρους και κανόνες. Εκεί που πλέον έχει επιλέξει να είναι μοναδικός, συμπαγής, ολοκληρωμένος. Οι φωνές αυτές αντηχούν εντολές, αξίες και συμπεριφορές, όμως περνούν μέσα από το φίλτρο της αυτογνωσίας. Ο θεραπευόμενος συγχωρεί τους γονείς του, αφήνει πίσω ό,τι τον τραυματίζει και προχωρά στην παραγωγή της δικής του μοναδικής ύπαρξης. Οι γονείς θα θυμώσουν, θα νιώσουν προδομένοι, θα κάνουν τα πάντα για να κρατήσουν στο δικό τους πλαίσιο τα παιδιά. Όμως η συνεπής στάση του θεραπευόμενου θα βοηθήσει και στη δική του αλλαγή.

Στη θεραπεία, συνηθίζουμε να παίρνουμε το αγκάθι από την ψυχή του ανθρώπου και να το αντικαθιστούμε με ένα λουλούδι. Έτσι, και με τις γονεϊκές υιοθετημένες δυσλειτουργικές αξίες: δεν τις αφαιρούμε ποτέ από τον θεραπευόμενο χωρίς να τις αντικαταστήσουμε με λειτουργικές. Όταν το καταφέρνουμε, απομακρύνεται από τα γονεϊκά μοτίβα που προσφέρουν βόλεμα, έχει κατακτήσει την ελευθερία και μπορεί να κοιτάξει τους γονείς του στα μάτια και να τους πει: «Ναι, έχετε κάνει λάθη αλλά δεν σας κατηγορώ για αυτό. Σας αγαπώ για ό,τι μου έχετε δώσει και πλέον επιλέγω να ζήσω τη δική μου ζωή».

Έτσι πλέον, προχωρά με επίγνωση αυτών και τη γνώση ότι δεν προδίδει κανένα γονιό αν επιλέξει να ζήσει όπως εκείνος θέλει. Τη ζωή θα τη ζήσει εκείνος για τον ίδιο και όχι εκείνος μέσω εντολών άλλων. Θα μάθει από τα λάθη του αλλά και από τις επιτυχίες του.

Όλοι θα ήμασταν πολύ πιο ψυχικά υγιείς και πιο ευτυχισμένοι αν αφήναμε να φύγει αυτή η εμμονή με την ενοχή, συνειδητοποιώντας ότι ναι, κάθε ανθρώπινο ον έχει μια παιδική ηλικία που ζει μέσα σε αυτή και έχει βαθιά επίδραση με το ποιος είναι ως ενήλικας.

Η αναγνώριση της παιδικής σας ηλικίας δεν σας απαλλάσσει από την ευθύνη για την ενήλικη ζωή σας. Αντίθετα. Σας ελευθερώνει για να αναλάβετε την ευθύνη της δικής σας ζωής.
_

----------


## agnostix

*Μέρος 1ο: Eξηγώντας τα βασικά στοιχεία της διπολικής διαταραχής

Μέρος 2ο: Ενημέρωνοντας τους άλλους για τα εναύσματα

Μέρος 3ο: Ενημερώνοντας τους φίλους και την οικογένεια πώς να βοηθήσουν*

http://socialpolicy.gr/2015/09/%CE%B...%BF%CF%85.html

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλησπέρα Ρεάκι,
> το καλό είναι οτι βρίσκει κανείς μια πληθώρα από διάφορα ενημερωτικά άρθρα,οπότε ένα κόπι -πέιστ δεν μου είναι κόπος.
> Το κακό είναι άλλο,η λάθος ή καθόλου ενημέρωση που έχει ο κόσμος μας για όλες τις διαταραχές της ψυχικής μας υγείας.
> Τι εννοώ?
> Έτυχε να βρεθώ με μια κυρία που γνώριζε για την σχέση μου,με τα πολλα της είπα πως τελείωσε κ οτι ο άνθρωπος έχει κατάθλιψη κτλπ,η αντίδραση της???
> Μακριά μακριά ,απαπαπαπα νέα εισαι θα την ξανα φτιάξεις την ζωή σου,ευτυχώς που το κατάλαβες κ.α τέτοια κοινότυπα....λες και της είπα οτι έχει χολέρα,φυσικά κάθησα και της έκανα μια ανάλυση δεν θα μπορουσα να την αφήσω να φύγει με τις δικές της λάθος αντιληψεις επι του θέματος.....
> Το άλλο πάλι που μου έτυχε ,ήταν να βρεθώ σε μια παρέα τις προάλλες,και να ανοίξουν θέμα για κάποια κοπέλα,όπου είχαν δει μια "περιεργη" συμπεριφορά της κ τελικά έμαθαν πως πάσχει απο μανιοκατάθλιψη,Και γυρναει το παιδί κ μου κάνει,σχιζοφρένεια ε????(με περιγελαστικό ύφος)
> Οπότε έγινε κ εκεί ενα ξεκαθάρισμα βάση όσων έχω μάθει κ εγώ πλεον κ ανοίγοντας κ την δική μου ψυχή χωρίς καμία ντροπή.
> Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν σιγά σιγά να ανοιχτεί κ ο ίδιος κ να μιλήσει για τις δικές του φοβίες κ κρισεις πανικού που είχε ζησει κατα καιρούς
> Αρα,αφου λοιπον αντιλαμβάνομαι πως τέτοια προβλήματα μαστιζουν πια στην εποχή μας,και απευθύνονται σε όλους μας,γιατί οχι,όσο μπορώ θα ενημερώνομαι,θα ενημερώνω κ εδώ αλλα κ έξω


χαχαχαχα... εμενα μου αρεσε το απαπαπα της κυριουλας... μας κανει τους καταθλιπτικους κατι σαν γκανστερ! και βεβαια υπάρχει τρομος...ακομα και στις ειδησεις ...μια μανα πεταξε το παιδι της απο το μπαλκονι και ειχε "ψυχολογικα προβληματα"... ο αλλος σκοτωσε την μανα του ..ειχε ψυχολογικα προβληματα... ε και εγω εχω ψυχολογικα προβλήματα αρα ή θα πεταξω το μωρο μου απο το μπαλκονι ή θα σκοτωσω την μανα μου... θα επρεπε να υπάρχει αλλη κατηγορια για αυτους τους ανθρωπους... ψυχο λαλαλαλαλησαν...ξερω γω... μας βαζουν όλους στο ιδιο τσουβαλι και αυτο τρομαζει τον κοσμο!

----------


## agnostix

> χαχαχαχα... εμενα μου αρεσε το απαπαπα της κυριουλας... μας κανει τους καταθλιπτικους κατι σαν γκανστερ! και βεβαια υπάρχει τρομος...ακομα και στις ειδησεις ...μια μανα πεταξε το παιδι της απο το μπαλκονι και ειχε "ψυχολογικα προβληματα"... ο αλλος σκοτωσε την μανα του ..ειχε ψυχολογικα προβληματα... ε και εγω εχω ψυχολογικα προβλήματα αρα ή θα πεταξω το μωρο μου απο το μπαλκονι ή θα σκοτωσω την μανα μου... θα επρεπε να υπάρχει αλλη κατηγορια για αυτους τους ανθρωπους... ψυχο λαλαλαλαλησαν...ξερω γω... μας βαζουν όλους στο ιδιο τσουβαλι και αυτο τρομαζει τον κοσμο!


Έτσι ακριβώς...έρχεται άρθρο λοιπόν ταμάμ και μάλλον πρέπει να κάνει κ μια βόλτα σε όλα τα ΜΜΕ

----------


## agnostix

*Η ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΕΥΡΥΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΙΓΜΑ*

Έχω προβλήματα κοινωνικής καταπίεσης και στίγματος, όχι ψυχικής υγείας



Η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούμε σαν κοινωνία για τους ανθρώπους με ψυχικές διαταραχές, συχνά αποτυπώνει το κοινωνικό στίγμα που τις περιβάλλει. Τα ΜΜΕ αναπαράγουν επίσης αυτό το στίγμα. Η παρακάτω προτιμόμενη γλώσσα δίνει έμφαση στο ότι οι διαταραχές αυτές δεν καθορίζουν τους ανθρώπους που τις έχουν και προωθούν τη σωστή στάση που θα έπρεπε να έχουμε ως κοινωνία για το θέμα.



Τί είναι προτιμότερο να λέμε 

-*Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που λαμβάνει βοήθεια/θεραπεία για θέματα ψυχικής υγείας/χρήσης ουσιών/ψυχική διαταραχή* αντί για Είναι ασθενής 

-*Είναι ένας άνθρωπος με αναπηρία* αντί για Είναι ανάπηρος 

-*Είναι ένα παιδί χωρίς αναπηρία* αντί για Είναι φυσιολογικός/η 

-*Έχει διάγνωση διπολικής διαταραχής/ ζει με διπολική* αντί για Είναι διπολικός/η

-*Έχει ένα πρόβλημα/μια δυσκολία ψυχικής υγείας/ Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που έχει βιώσει ψυχική διαταραχή* αντί για Είναι ψυχασθενής/συναισθηματικά διαταραγμένος/ ψυχάκιας/τρελός/ παράφρων

-*Έχει εγκεφαλική βλάβη/τραύμα στον εγκέφαλο* αντί για Ο εγκέφαλός του δεν λειουργεί

-*Έχει συμπτώματα ψύχωσης/ακούει φωνές* αντί για Είναι ψυχωσικός

-*Έχει διανοητική αναπηρία* αντί για Είναι διανοητικά καθυστερημένος/η

-*Έχει αυτισμό* αντί για Είναι αυτιστικός/η

-*Είναι λήπτης υπηρεσιών ψυχικής υγείας* αντί για Είναι ψυχικά ασθενής/ένα περιστατικό ψυχικής υγείας 

-*Έκανε απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας/πέθανε από αυτοκτονία*  αντί για Έκανε αποτυχημένη απόπειρα/αυτοκτόνησε 

-*Είναι μαθητής/σπουδαστής που λαμβάνει υπηρεσίες ειδικής αγωγής* αντί για Είναι μαθητής/σπουδαστής ειδικής αγωγής

-*Είναι ένας άνθρωπος με διαταραχή χρήσης ουσιών/Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που έχει πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ ή τις ουσίες* αντί για Είναι εξαρτημένος/κάνει καταχρήσεις/είναι πρεζάκι

-*Βιώνει/λαμβάνει θεραπεία/έχει διάγνωση/έχει ιστορικό ψυχικήςδιαταραχής* αντί για υποφέρει από/είναι θύμα ψυχικής διαταραχής

----------


## agnostix

*ΜΕΘΟΔΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗΣ 
ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ & ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΕΩΝ 
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΝΟΣΟ
*

https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...,d.bGQ&cad=rjt

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015



----------


## Deleted-Member09102015



----------


## agnostix



----------


## wstyron

> 


super post !!!! που το βρηκες να διαβασω κ αλλα παρομοια ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agnostix

> super post !!!! που το βρηκες να διαβασω κ αλλα παρομοια ?


χαχαχαχαχαχα τυχαια το βρηκα,σαν παιδουλα που είμαι  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
στα ελληνικα κατι παρομοιο δεν βρισκω.
Αν θέλεις γραψε disorders disney characters στο google και ολο κ κατι θα βρεις  :Big Grin:

----------


## agnostix

*10 διατροφικές ελλείψεις που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν κατάθλιψη*


Έχετε ποτέ αναρωτηθεί πώς μπορεί να εξαφανίστηκαν τα θετικά σας συναισθήματα; Αν η αισιόδοξη στάση σας απέναντι στη ζωή έχει κλονιστεί, τότε θα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι – πέρα από τους ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες – η διατροφή παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στη διατήρηση της διάθεσής σας.

Υπάρχουν αρκετές διατροφικές ελλείψεις που μπορούν να οδηγήσουν στην κατάθλιψη. Μπορεί να θέλετε να εξετάσετε με τον γιατρό σας το ενδεχόμενο να σας λείπει κάποιο από τα σημαντικά θρεπτικά συστατικά που περιγράφονται παρακάτω. Αν ο γιατρός σας δεν είναι πρόθυμος να ερευνήσει τις διατροφικές ελλείψεις ως πιθανή αιτία κατάθλιψης, τότε μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξετε γιατρό.

Η αλλαγή μιας κακής διατροφής και η προσθήκη των σωστών συμπληρωμάτων πρέπει να αποτελούν τον πρωταρχικό στόχο για κάθε γιατρό ο οποίος διαθέτει την κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση και ακεραιότητα. Η κάλυψη των διατροφικών σας αναγκών είναι το λιγότερο ακριβό, λιγότερο επεμβατικό και πιο ασφαλές και αποτελεσματικό μέσο για την αποκατάσταση της ισορροπίας στο σώμα σας.

Παρακάτω αναφέρονται 10 θρεπτικά συστατικά που πρέπει να ελέγξετε

1. Αμινοξέα

Ως βασικά δομικά στοιχεία των πρωτεϊνών, τα αμινοξέα παίζουν καθοριστικό ρόλο στη λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου. Όταν δεν λαμβάνετε αρκετά αμινοξέα από τη διατροφή σας, ίσως αρχίσετε να νιώθετε κατάθλιψη, λιγότερο συγκεντρωμένοι και υποτονικοί. Αυξήστε την κατανάλωση κόκκινου κρέατος, φασολιών, σπόρων και καρυδιών προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσετε ότι παίρνετε αρκετά από αυτά τα ζωτικής σημασίας θρεπτικά συστατικά.

2. Βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος B

Σύμφωνα με μια μελέτη που διεξήχθη το 2009, περισσότερο από το 1/4 των ηλικιωμένων γυναικών που διαγιγνώσκονται με σοβαρή κατάθλιψη είχαν ανεπάρκεια σε βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β, γεγονός που υποδηλώνει ότι είναι πολύ πιο σημαντικές για την ψυχική υγεία μας απ’ ό,τι θεωρούνταν μέχρι τώρα. Στις μέρες μας, το Εθνικό Ινστιτούτο Υγείας προτείνει την ημερήσια πρόσληψη 2.4 mcg βιταμίνης Β-12 και 1.5-1.7 mg βιταμίνης Β-6. Αυτά τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά βρίσκονται στο κρέας, τα πουλερικά, τα ψάρια, τα αυγά, το γάλα και τα θαλασσινά, όπως τα μύδια, τα κυδώνια και τα καβούρια.

3. Βιταμίνη D

Η έλλειψη βιταμίνης D δεν συνδέεται μόνο με την κατάθλιψη, αλλά και με τον αυτισμό και την άνοια. Συνήθως, η ανεπάρκεια βιταμίνης D εμφανίζεται το φθινόπωρο και τον χειμώνα, όταν δηλαδή υπάρχει μικρότερη έκθεση στο φως του ήλιου. Σύμφωνα με το Εθνικό Ινστιτούτο Υγείας, οι ενήλικες χρειάζονται 600 IU βιταμίνης D την ημέρα.
Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με τον δρα Mark Hyman, το ποσοστό αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ 5.000-10.000 IU για ακόμα καλύτερη ψυχική υγεία.

4. Φυλλικό οξύ

Το χαμηλό επίπεδο φυλλικού οξέος έχει αποδειχτεί ότι μειώνει σημαντικά την αποτελεσματικότητα των αντικαταθλιπτικών. Στην πραγματικότητα, ορισμένοι πιο καταρτισμένοι ψυχίατροι συνταγογραφούν πλέον φυλλικό οξύ για την κατάθλιψη. Οι περισσότεροι ενήλικες χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον 400mcg καθημερινά, το οποίο μπορεί να προκύψει από την κατανάλωση άφθονων σκούρων φυλλωδών λαχανικών, εσπεριδοειδών και χυμών, οσπρίων και φασολιών.

5. Ιώδιο

Το ιώδιο είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό για τη λειτουργία του θυρεοειδούς. Αν και μικρό όργανο, ο θυρεοειδής επηρεάζει σχεδόν κάθε σύστημα στο σώμα – το επίπεδο ενέργειας, τη θερμοκρασία, τον μεταβολισμό, το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα, τη λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου και πολλά άλλα. Όταν το επίπεδο ιωδίου είναι χαμηλό, η λειτουργία του θυρεοειδούς διαταράσσεται, γεγονός που μεταξύ άλλων οδηγεί και στην κατάθλιψη.

6. Σίδηρος

Υπολογίζεται ότι σχεδόν το 20% όλων των γυναικών πάσχουν από ανεπάρκεια σιδήρου. Αυτό μπορεί να προκαλέσει συμπτώματα που μοιάζουν πολύ με αυτά της κατάθλιψης, όπως κόπωση, αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης και ευερεθιστότητα. Είναι σημαντικό να βεβαιωθείτε ότι καταναλώνετε από 8 ως 18 mg σιδήρου καθημερινά.

7. Μαγνήσιο

Σχεδόν οι μισοί Αμερικανοί πάσχουν από έλλειψη μαγνησίου. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή η κατανάλωση μεγάλης ποσότητας αλατιού, καφεΐνης, ζάχαρης, αλκοόλ καθώς και το χρόνιο στρες καταστρέφουν όλα τα αποθέματα μαγνησίου του σώματος. Το μαγνήσιο είναι ένα από τα πιο αποδοτικά μέταλλα στην καταπολέμηση των βλαβερών επιπτώσεων του συνεχούς στρες. Οι άντρες χρειάζονται μεταξύ 400 και 420 mg καθημερινά ενώ οι γυναίκες πρέπει να καταναλώνουν μεταξύ 310 και 320 mg καθημερινά.

8. Ωμέγα-3 λιπαρά οξέα

Μπορεί να έχετε ακούσει ότι είναι σημαντικά για την υγεία της καρδιάς, αλλά έχουν σοβαρές επιπτώσεις και στην ψυχική υγεία. Ακόμα κι αν λαμβάνετε καθημερινά συμπληρώματα ιχθυελαίου, μπορεί να μην έχετε ακόμη λάβει αρκετά ωμέγα-3 λιπαρά οξέα μέσω της διατροφής σας. Το σώμα σας δεν μπορεί να παράγει αυτές τις ενώσεις μόνο του, πρέπει να τις καταναλώσετε (από ψάρια, όπως ο σολομός, η ιππόγλωσσα και ο τόνος ή ξηρούς καρπούς όπως τα καρύδια και ο λιναρόσπορος) και να λαμβάνετε συμπληρώματα για να εξασφαλίσετε ότι λαμβάνετε όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά που χρειάζεστε.

9. Σελήνιο

Το σελήνιο είναι επίσης σημαντικό για τη βέλτιστη λειτουργία του θυρεοειδούς. Αποτελεί ένα ισχυρό αντιοξειδωτικό και εμποδίζει τα πολυακόρεστα οξέα στην κυτταρική μεμβράνη να οξειδωθούν. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι χρειάζονται ως ελάχιστη δόση 55mcg σεληνίου προκειμένου να παραμείνουν σωματικά και ψυχικά υγιείς.

10. Ψευδάργυρος

Ο ψευδάργυρος είναι ένα άλλο ζωτικής σημασίας θρεπτικό συστατικό για πολλά από τα συστήματα του σώματός μας. Δεν βοηθά μόνο την πέψη, βοηθά επίσης το DNA να παράγει και να επισκευάζει τις πρωτεΐνες. Επίσης, ενισχύει τη λειτουργία του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος και συμβάλλει στον έλεγχο της φλεγμονής στο σώμα.

----------


## agnostix

'Οπως οι γκρίζες κουκίδες,ανάμεσα στα τετράγωνα,έτσι
και οι αρνητικές σκέψεις πολλες φορές,δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο,παρά
παιχνίδια που μας παίζει ο ίδιος μας ο εγκέφαλος...

----------


## orestiss

Δεν είναι άρθρο κατάθλιψης αλλα πιστευω ταιριαζει!

http://www.flowmagazine.gr/article/v...al_development

Η μοναξιά ισοδυναμεί με 15 τσιγάρα ημερησίως

Συντάκτης: Αναστασία Καρούτη, 12/06/2015



Η μοναξιά ισοδυναμεί με 15 τσιγάρα ημερησίωςΥπάρχουν άνθρωποι που προτιμούν τη μοναξιά; Μήπως συγχέουμε τη μοναξιά με την ανεξαρτησία; Φοβόμαστε να εκφραστούμε και να κρατήσουμε τους φίλους μας κοντά μας; Γιατί «σπάμε» εύκολα τους δεσμούς μας με τους άλλους;

Προτιμάμε τη μοναξιά, τελικά;

Υπάρχουν αναρίθμητα ερωτήματα γύρω από το θέμα της μοναξιάς. Πολλά από αυτά συνδέονται με το σύγχρονο τρόπο ζωής και με τους νέους κώδικες επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των ατόμων, σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Ένα από τα κυριότερα ερωτήματα είναι εάν προτιμάμε τη μοναξιά. Σίγουρα, οι γρήγοροι ρυθμοί ζωής, οι υποχρεώσεις, η κρίση και οι αλλαγές στη ζωή μας δημιουργούν συνθήκες που δεν μπορούμε πάντοτε να διαχειριστούμε. Εάν δούμε τα πράγματα από την οικονομική τους σκοπιά, θα προτιμήσουμε να μη βγούμε έξω για να μην ξοδέψουμε χρήματα, θα δούμε μια ταινία μόνοι μας αντί να πάμε στον κινηματογράφο, θα δουλέψουμε περισσότερες ώρες ή σε μια δεύτερη δουλειά για να καταφέρουμε να καλύψουμε τα έξοδά μας. Από την άλλη, θα απομακρυνθούμε από τους φίλους και την οικογένειά μας, θα αποτραβηχτούμε από παρέες όταν είμαστε μόνοι ενώ οι άλλοι είναι σε σχέση, θα χάσουμε φίλους που μεταναστεύουν, θα προτιμήσουμε τη «συντροφιά»( :Wink:  των μέσων κοινωνικής δικτύωσης από ένα ποτό έξω μόνοι μας ή παρέα με έναν εξίσου μοναχικό άγνωστο. Τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα, ο φόβος της ζωής στην πόλη μπορεί να μας κλείσει στο σπίτι, αντί να απολαύσουμε ένα βραδινό περίπατο, ενώ η ευερεθιστότητα και η βιασύνη που χαρακτηρίζουν πλέον τα πάντα (και τις σχέσεις) μπορεί να καταστρέψει φιλικούς και οικογενειακούς δεσμούς.

Όλες αυτές οι περιπτώσεις είναι απόλυτα ρεαλιστικές. Πρόκειται για καθημερινές καταστάσεις που μας οδηγούν στη μοναξιά. Το ζήτημα είναι εάν ενδίδουμε σε όλα αυτά και ποιες είναι οι συνέπειες. Πολλοί ενδίδουν σε ένα μοναχικό τρόπο ζωής, ώστε να προστατεύσουν τον εαυτό τους από απογοητεύσεις των σχέσεων. Άλλοι γιατί δεν έχουν τη δύναμη να προσπαθήσουν να βελτιώσουν τη ζωή τους. Τι καταφέρνουν, όμως, με όλα αυτά;

Άλλο η μοναξιά, άλλο η μοναχικότητα

Μοναξιά είναι η συνθήκη κατά την οποία ο άνθρωπος ζει αποστασιοποιημένος από το περιβάλλον, χωρίς να επιθυμεί ή να επιδιώκει την ένταξη του στις ομάδες που απαρτίζουν το κοινωνικό σύνολο, σύμφωνα με ψυχολόγους. Μοναχικότητα, αντίθετα, είναι η συνειδητή επιλογή του ανθρώπου να μείνει μόνος του με τον εαυτό του. Η μοναξιά μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι το αποτέλεσμα όλων των παραπάνω, αλλά και επιπλέον, περιπτώσεων, ενώ η μοναχικότητα είναι μια επιλογή που μπορεί και να ωφελήσει το άτομο (σε όλους μας κάνει καλό λίγος χρόνος με τον εαυτό μας). Το πρόβλημα με τη μοναξιά είναι ότι δεν είναι μια φυσιολογική συνθήκη για τους ανθρώπους…

Οι άνθρωποι είναι όντα κοινωνικά

Η μοναξιά ισοδυναμεί με 15 τσιγάρα ημερησίωςΟι άνθρωποι είμαστε όντα κοινωνικά και η μοναξιά μας κάνει κακό. Μας οδηγεί στην κατάθλιψη, τη μελαγχολία, μας εμποδίζει να φροντίσουμε τον εαυτό μας, να ικανοποιήσουμε τις ανάγκες μας και να κυνηγήσουμε τους στόχους μας. Ένας άνθρωπος μόνος του δε βιώνει πλέον τη χαρά της ζωής και δε βρίσκει νόημα σε αυτή. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος για να μοιραστεί τις χαρές και τις λύπες του, για να δώσει και να πάρει αγάπη, για να βιώσει τον έρωτα. Εν τέλει, ένας άνθρωπος μόνος του βιώνει σωματικά συμπτώματα τόσο βλαβερά για την υγεία του, όσο και αν κάπνιζε 15 τσιγάρα τη μέρα.

Πώς θα κόψω τη μοναξιά;

Σαν τους καπνιστές είναι και οι άνθρωποι που θέλουν να σπάσουν τον κύκλο της μοναξιάς και να κόψουν αυτό το μεταφορικό κάπνισμα των 15 τσιγάρων. Το πρώτο βήμα για να κοινωνικοποιηθεί κανείς είναι να γνωρίσει τον εαυτό του και να χτίσει μια σχέση με αυτόν. Όταν δε νιώθουμε καλά με τον εαυτό μας και όταν δε γνωρίζουμε ποιοι είμαστε, καμία σχέση δεν μπορεί να γεμίσει τα κενά μας. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να ανοιχτεί στους γύρω του, στα αγαπημένα του πρόσωπα ή σε νέες γνωριμίες. Να δημιουργήσει επαφές με τον κόσμο, να αποκτήσει ενδιαφέροντα και επαφές, που δε θα καταλήξουν απαραίτητα σε σχέσεις, αλλά που θα είναι η αρχή για επαφή με ανθρώπους. Το σπουδαιότερο είναι να θέλει να εργαστεί κανείς για τις σχέσεις του, να θέλει να προσφέρει και να προσπαθήσει να διατηρήσει τους δεσμούς που ήδη έχει, όχι μόνο για να μη μείνει μόνος, αλλά γιατί έτσι είναι ευτυχισμένος.

----------


## agnostix

Ωραίο Ορέστη  :Smile: 
Συμπληρώνω κ εγώ με αυτό.......


Μοναχικότητα σημαίνει πως κινείσαι προς τα μέσα, Αγάπη σημαίνει πως κινείσαι προς τα έξω. Μοναχικότητα είναι η εισπνοή, Αγάπη είναι η εκπνοή. Αν σταματήσεις τη μία από αυτές τις κατευθύνσεις τότε θα πεθάνεις. Είναι μια συνολική διαδικασία της αναπνοής και μ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο ζει η ψυχή σου. Γεμίζει με την μοναχικότητα ξεχειλίζει με την αγάπη. Κινήσου ανάμεσα στο έξω σου και στο μέσα σου. Το μήνυμά μου είναι πως δεν πρέπει να απαρνηθείς τίποτα. Το Όλο σου ανήκει! Δε θα ήθελα να γίνετε εσωστρεφείς, γιατί αυτοί αρρωσταίνουν, αδρανούν, πέφτουν σε λήθαργο. Αρχίζουν να ζουν πίσω από κλειστά παράθυρα, μέσα στη μιζέρια. Ούτε μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι σημαίνει μοναχικότητα. Το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι η μοναξιά. Αλλά και εκείνοι που ζουν μόνο με τον έξω κόσμο, οι εξωστρεφείς, και δε σκέφτονται ποτέ τον εσώτερό τους εαυτό, βρίσκονται στο άλλο άκρο. Ξέρουν κάτι από την αγάπη, μα η αγάπη τους δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από πόθος ή ανάγκη. Η αγάπη τους είναι μια όμορφη λέξη. Χρειάζονται τον άλλον για να τον εκμεταλλευτούν, για να κυριαρχήσουν πάνω του. Κι όταν κυριαρχείς στον άλλον, τότε κι εκείνος κάνει το ίδιο.

Εκείνος που ζει μόνο προς τα έξω είναι φτωχός γιατί δεν έχει επίγνωση των εσωτερικών του θησαυρών. Εκείνος που ζει μόνο προς τα μέσα είναι επίσης φτωχός γιατί ποτέ δεν συνειδητοποιεί την ομορφιά της ύπαρξης του ήλιου, των αστεριών της φύσης. Ποτέ μη δημιουργείς καμία διαμάχη ανάμεσα σ’ αυτά τα δύο. Να δημιουργείς μια σύνθεση απ’ αυτά τα δύο και θα έχεις ένα σπάνιο πλούτο.

----------


## agnostix

*Κατάθλιψη: Τελικά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η σεροτονίνη
*

http://enallaktikidrasi.com/2015/09/...-i-serotonini/

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Η μοναξιά ισοδυναμεί με 15 τσιγάρα ημερησίως
> 
> Συντάκτης: Αναστασία Καρούτη, 12/06/2015


οταν κατι ισχυει ειναι θεμα χρονου να βρεθουν πολοι συντακτες για να το πουν.οσο δε παραδεχεται κανεις οτι ισχυει ΧΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.

----------


## agnostix

*«Σταματώντας τα Ψυχοφάρμακα: Μια Συνάντηση Απόψεων»*

----------


## agnostix

*Ξεκινούν οι ομάδες ψυχοεκπαίδευσης! (Η συμμετοχή είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ)*

http://citizensagainstdepression.gr/...d=2120&lang=el

----------


## agnostix

_Σήμερα είναι η Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Ψυχικής Υγείας και γι αυτό συγκεντρώσαμε τα "13 Ψέματα Που Λέει Η Κατάθλιψή Σου" και κάνουν ακόμη πιο δύσκολη την αντιμετώπισή της.._

http://www.mairiboo.com/2015/10/13-l...s-telling-you/

----------


## orestiss

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500031542

Καμπάνια ενημέρωσης και ευαισθητοποίησης
Γραφείο Συνηγορίας: Δωρεάν στήριξη σε άτομα με προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας


Αθήνα
Εδώ και τρεις μήνες τα άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας και οι οικογένειές τους έχουν βρει στήριξη στο Γραφείο Συνηγορίας που λειτουργεί από την Εταιρεία Ψυχιατρικής και Ψυχικής Υγείας.

Το Γραφείο Συνηγορίας παρέχει δωρεάν νομική και ψυχολογική στήριξη στα άτομα αυτά και λειτουργεί στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος «Πλατφόρμα Δράσης για τα Δικαιώματα στην Ψυχική Υγεία».

Με αφορμή την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Ψυχικής Υγείας σήμερα, Σάββατο, η προσπάθεια αυτή ενισχύεται μέσα από μια καμπάνια ενημέρωσης και ευαισθητοποίησης που υλοποιείται από την Εταιρία Κοινωνικής Ψυχιατρικής και Ψυχικής Υγείας (ΕΚΨΥ & ΨΥ) σε συνεργασία με και το Ινστιτούτο Ψυχικής Υγείας Παιδιών και Ενηλίκων (Ι.Ψ.Υ.Π.Ε.) και την Ελληνική Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου (ΕΕΔΑ).

Στόχος της καμπάνιας, που περιλαμβάνει την προβολή των δράσεων του Γραφείου Συνηγορίας μέσα από σποτ, ενημερωτικές εκδηλώσεις και μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, είναι να ενημερωθούν ακόμη περισσότεροι πολίτες γύρω από το θέμα της παραβίασης των δικαιωμάτων στο χώρο της ψυχικής υγείας και να δοθεί έμπρακτη στήριξη σε όσους έχουν υποστεί, βιώσει ή εντοπίσει ανάλογες παραβιάσεις και χρειάζονται βοήθεια να τις αντιμετωπίσουν.

«Το στίγμα και η θεσμική ανεπάρκεια ευθύνονται κατά κύριο λόγο για την παραβίαση των δικαιωμάτων στο χώρο της ψυχικής υγείας. Υπάρχει μια λανθασμένη αντίληψη ότι τα άτομα με κάποιο ψυχικό νόσημα, δεν μπορούν να ζήσουν φυσιολογικά», δηλώνει η ψυχολόγος-ψυχοθεραπεύτρια και υπεύθυνη του προγράμματος «Πλατφόρμα Δράσης για τα Δικαιώματα στην Ψυχική Υγεία», Παναγιώτα Φίτσιου.

«Πρόκειται, όμως, για μια γενίκευση που αποκλείει άδικα και παράνομα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις συνανθρώπους μας από το δικαίωμα να σπουδάσουν, να εργαστούν ή ακόμη και να εξυπηρετηθούν από τη δημόσια διοίκηση και τις υπηρεσίες υγείας» τονίζει.

Κατά τη διάρκεια της λειτουργίας του Γραφείου Συνηγορίας εξειδικευμένοι νομικοί και κλινικοί επιστήμονες υποδέχονται από κοινού τα αιτήματα των πολιτών, τα επεξεργάζονται και επιδιώκουν την όσο το δυνατόν πιο αποτελεσματική καθοδήγηση και διασύνδεση με τις διαθέσιμες υπηρεσίες ψυχικής υγείας και νομικής συνδρομής, λειτουργώντας στο πλαίσιο του απορρήτου και της δεοντολογίας, χωρίς την οποιαδήποτε δημοσιοποίηση των επιμέρους στοιχείων των εξυπηρετούμενων πολιτών.

Οι υπηρεσίες παρέχονται σε άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας, καθώς και φιλικά ή συγγενικά τους πρόσωπα (φροντιστές). Παράλληλα, οι υπηρεσίες απευθύνονται και σε επαγγελματίες υγείας και συναφείς κλάδους που επιθυμούν να ενημερωθούν για τους εξυπηρετούμενούς τους, αλλά και σε κάθε πολίτη που ανησυχεί ότι θίγονται κάποια δικαιώματα εξαιτίας κάποιας ψυχικής διαταραχής.

Ο νομικός και κοινωνικός ανθρωπολόγος και συντονιστής της υπηρεσίας, Αλέξανδρος Λούντζης, επισημαίνει ότι μεγάλο ποσοστό των υποθέσεων που έχουν διεκπεραιωθεί από το Γραφείο Συνηγορίας αφορά σε αδικαιολόγητη παρακώλυση χορήγησης κοινωνικών επιδομάτων σε χρήστες υπηρεσιών ψυχικής υγείας, σε καταχρηστική στέρηση της δικαιοπρακτικής τους ικανότητας ή αποστέρηση της διαχείρισης των περιουσιακών τους στοιχείων καθώς και σε σοβαρές καταγγελίες διακρίσεων, εκφοβισμού και άσκησης βίας.

«Είναι εντυπωσιακό τι μπορεί να πετύχει μια τόσο περιορισμένη παρέμβαση για τόσους ανθρώπους, αν σκεφτεί κανείς την πολυπλοκότητα κάποιων αιτημάτων∙ δυστυχώς είναι, επίσης, ενδεικτικό πόσα λίγα έχουν γίνει στο πεδίο των δικαιωμάτων των ψυχικά πασχόντων. Τα σημαντικά και τα δομικά είναι προφανώς μπροστά μας, αλλά αυτό το πρόγραμμα είναι μια μεγάλη ευκαιρία να σταματήσουμε να ακυρώνουμε ανθρώπους και να αρχίσουμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε τις προκαταλήψεις μας ως κοινωνία και ως πολίτες», καταλήγει ο κ.Λούντζης.

Οι πολίτες μπορούν να λάβουν δωρεάν τις υπηρεσίες του Γραφείου Συνηγορίας κατόπιν προγραμματισμένης κατ’ ιδίαν συνάντησης ή τηλεφωνικής συνομιλίας καλώντας στο 210 -7238009.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## agnostix

*Πώς επιδρά ο θυρεοειδής στην ψυχολογία σου*

http://hashimoto.gr/pos-epidra-o-thi...n-psichologia/

Όπως αναφέρει η διπλωματούχος βιολόγος Christina Sachse: «Το 15-20% των διαγνωσμένων ασθενών με κατάθλιψη, συχνά πάσχουν από μια υπολειτουργία του θυρεοειδή αδένα. Αν λοιπόν ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό δεν φέρνει τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα, ίσως είναι μια θυρεοειδική δυσλειτουργία η αιτία. Γι αυτό, πριν από την έναρξη θεραπείας μιας ψυχολογικής πάθησης θα πρέπει να αποκλειστεί εντελώς το ενδεχόμενο μιας δυσλειτουργίας του θυρεοειδή αδένα.»*

----------


## orestiss

*Tέσσερις καθημερινές συνήθειες που σε γερνούν*(!!!!)

Υπάρχει ένας συνδυασμός τεσσάρων καθημερινών συνηθειών που σύμφωνα με τις προειδοποιήσεις των ειδικών μπορούν να σας οδηγήσουν σε πρόωρη γήρανση κατά 12 έτη!

Οι συνήθειες αυτές όταν ακολουθούνται μαζί, αυξάνουν σημαντικά τον κίνδυνο θανάτου και προσθέτουν 12 έτη στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση.

Η Elisabeth Kvaavik από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Όσλο και οι συνάδελφοί της, που παρακολούθησαν σχεδόν 5.000 βρετανούς για 20 έτη, βρήκαν ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της μελέτης απεβίωσαν 91 από τα 314 άτομα που ακολουθούσαν και τις τέσσερις ανθυγιεινές συνήθειες (29%), σε σύγκριση με μόνο 32 από τα 387 άτομα που δεν είχαν καμία από τις τέσσερις συνήθειες (8%).

Η ομάδα που ακολουθούσε πιο υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής περιλάμβανε άτομα που δεν είχαν καπνίσει ποτέ και άτομα που είχαν διακόψει το κάπνισμα, άτομα που δεν έπιναν καθόλου αλκοόλ, καθώς και γυναίκες που έπιναν λιγότερα από δύο ποτά και άνδρες που έπιναν λιγότερα από τρία ποτά ημερησίως, άτομα που ασκούνταν τουλάχιστον δύο ώρες εβδομαδιαίως και άτομα που κατανάλωναν φρούτα και λαχανικά τουλάχιστον τρεις φορές ημερησίως.

Τα πιο συχνά αίτια θανάτου που καταγράφηκαν ήταν η καρδιακή νόσος και ο καρκίνος, νόσοι που και οι δύο σχετίζονται με τον ανθυγιεινό τρόπο ζωής.

Οι συνήθειες λοιπόν που όταν συνδυαστούν επιφέρουν αυτό το ολέθριο αποτέλεσμα είναι:

-το κάπνισμα
-η κατανάλωση περισσότερων των τριών αλκοολούχων ποτών ημερησίως για τους άνδρες και δύο για τις γυναίκες
-η αδράνεια ή έλλειψη σωματικής άσκησης λιγότερο από δύο ώρες την εβδομάδα και
-η πρόσληψη φρούτων και λαχανικών λιγότερο από τρεις φορές ημερησίως.

Αν και τα ευρήματα αυτά δεν σημαίνουν ότι όλοι όσοι ακολουθούν έναν υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής θα ζήσουν περισσότερο από τα άτομα με ανθυγιεινές συνήθειες, ο υγιεινός τρόπος ζωής σίγουρα αυξάνει τις πιθανότητες να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, επισημαίνουν οι επιστήμονες.

----------


## agnostix

*Δυσθυμία – η «καθημερινή» κατάθλιψη* 

Δυσθυμία ονομάζεται η σχετικά ήπια μορφής κατάθλιψη, που τις περισσότερες φορές αναγνωρίζουμε στην καθημερινότητά μας, ως ένα συνδυασμό επίμονης μελαγχολίας, «κακοκεφιάς» και έλλειψης ενδιαφέροντος για τη ζωή.

Μπορεί να μην περιλαμβάνει τα πιο ανησυχητικά συμπτώματα της βαριάς κατάθλιψης (όπως π.χ. αυτοκτονικότητα), είναι όμως συχνά μία χρόνια επώδυνη κατάσταση, η οποία χρήζει προσοχής.

*Συμπτώματα δυσθυμίας*

Τα συμπτώματά της μοιάζουν με της κατάθλιψης, αλλά είναι λιγότερο έντονα. Περιλαμβάνουν ατονία, «βαριεστημάρα», έλλειψη κινήτρων για δραστηριότητες ή ακόμη και καθημερινές δουλειές, απάθεια, ληθαργικότητα, αργές κινήσεις, συνεχή κόπωση χωρίς οργανικά αίτια, δυσκολίες στον ύπνο (αϋπνία, ή υπερβολική ανάγκη για ύπνο), διαταραχές στην όρεξη για τροφή, επιθυμία να μένει το άτομο συνέχεια στο κρεβάτι, σκέψεις αναξιότητας, απόλυτες σκέψεις απαισιοδοξίας, διαστρέβλωση των πληροφοριών από το περιβάλλον, ώστε το άτομο πάντα να μειώνει τον εαυτό του και να βλέπει μόνο τα αρνητικά, έλλειψη ικανοποίησης από τη ζωή, μοναξιά, έλλειψη χαράς από καθημερινά πράγματα. Μακροπρόθεσμα όμως η δυσθυμία είναι επώδυνη και μπορεί, αν δεν υπάρξει άλλη παρέμβαση, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ή μετά από δυσχερή συμβάντα, να επιδεινωθεί σε κατάθλιψη.
*Πιο συχνή το καλοκαίρι και σε περιόδους διακοπών*

Στις περιόδους διακοπών, όπως το καλοκαίρι, πολλοί άνθρωποι, παραδόξως, υποφέρουν από τη δυσθυμία περισσότερο. Υπάρχει έντονη κοινωνική πίεση και προσωπική προσδοκία ότι στις διακοπές θα «έπρεπε» να «περνούν καλά». Στην πραγματικότητα μπορεί να μην συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Απεναντίας, οι περίοδοι αυτοί συχνά υποχρεώνουν το άτομο να αντιμετωπίσει τον εαυτό του, τις κοντινές του σχέσεις και την ψυχική του κατάσταση. Εκείνο που συχνά δυσκολεύει τα πράγματα, είναι ότι ούτε το άτομο, ούτε το περιβάλλον του αναγνωρίζουν ότι πάσχει από δυσθυμία. Έτσι, το άτομο καταλήγει σε αυτό-κατάκριση, την οποία ενισχύει το περιβάλλον, όταν το κατηγορεί ότι είναι «γκρινιάρης», «μονόχνωτος», ότι «δεν προσπαθεί αρκετά», ότι «κλαίγεται» κλπ. Δεν ισχύουν. Αν το άτομο μπορούσε να περάσει καλά, θα το έκανε.
*Τι μπορείτε λοιπόν να κάνετε αν υποφέρετε από δυσθυμία;*

*Η διατροφή είναι σημαντική*. Χρειάζεται ελάττωση ζάχαρης, αλκοόλ, καφεϊνης, ενώ ταυτόχρονα χρειάζονται περισσότερα φρέσκα φρούτα, λαχανικά, ψάρια, πουλερικά, και γενικά τροφές με πρωτεϊνες. Σημαντική είναι η ρύθμιση ζαχάρου και πίεσης σε σταθερά επίπεδα. Η φαρμακευτική αγωγή, αν κριθεί απαραίτητη, πρέπει να γίνεται πάντα μετά από συμβουλή γιατρού.
*Η αεροβική γυμναστική,* όπως τρέξιμο και κολύμβηση, είναι πολύ σημαντική. Αξίζει τον κόπο να δοκιμάσετε άθληση στη φύση, όπως περπάτημα στο βουνό, ή σπορ με άλλους σε παιχνίδι, π.χ. τένις, ποδόσφαιρο. Συχνά θα νιώθετε αδύναμος ή βαριεστημένος να ξεκινήσετε. Από τη στιγμή όμως που κάνετε το ξεκίνημα, έστω και πιέζοντας λίγο τον εαυτό σας στην αρχή, θα δείτε να αλλάζει η διάθεσή σας.
*Αλλαγή νοοτροπίας*. Χρειάζεται συνειδητή προσπάθεια και εξάσκηση στη θετική σκέψη. Όταν έρχονται οι αρνητικές σκέψεις, θα πρέπει να τις αφήνετε να περνούν, χωρίς να τις παίρνετε σοβαρά, χωρίς να τις πιστεύετε και χωρίς να νιώθετε ενοχές που τις έχετε. Θα πρέπει να τις αντικαταστήσετε συντομότερα με θετικές σκέψεις. Ειδικά, οποιεσδήποτε σκέψεις αυτομομφής ή αυτό-υποτίμησης, θα πρέπει να τις σταματάτε αμέσως, χωρίς εσωτερικό «διάλογο».
* Δώστε την άδεια στον εαυτό σας να ασχοληθείτε με χόμπι ή δραστηριότητες που σας ευχαριστούν*, χωρίς «αλλά»… Η κατάθλιψη συνήθως βρίσκει δικαιολογίες για να εμποδίσει αυτό που μας κάνει καλό και να σαμποτάρει αυτό που θα μας βοηθούσε περισσότερο.
*Γράψτε ημερολόγιο*. Η συνεχής συστηματική γραφή, έστω και μια σελίδα την ημέρα, προσφέρει ανακούφιση από την πίεση των συναισθημάτων. Γράψτε ελεύθερα, ό,τι θέλετε, χωρίς λογοκρισία. Μην ανησυχείτε για τα ορθογραφικά λάθη ή για τη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείτε. Δε χρειάζεται να ξαναδιαβάσετε αυτό που γράψατε, αλλά μπορείτε να το κάψετε συμβολικά..
Στη δυσθυμία, είναι εύκολο να νιώσει κανείς ακινητοποιημένος, σαν η παραμικρή κίνηση, να φαίνεται βουνό. *Δημιουργείστε μια λίστα από εποικοδομητικές δραστηριότητες*, μικρά πράγματα που θα σας άρεσε να κάνετε. Όταν «κολλήσετε» στην αρνητικότητα και την αυτό-λύπηση, κοιτάξτε τη λίστα σας και σκεφτείτε «τι από όλα αυτά θα μου άρεσε να κάνω τώρα?». Κάντε το, έστω και για πέντε λεπτά. Η λίστα δεν θα έχει το ρόλο της υποχρεωτικής ατζέντας, αλλά ενός «θησαυροφυλακίου» από χρήσιμες ιδέες.
*Εκτιμείστε τον εαυτό σας.* Σταματήστε οποιαδήποτε κριτική στον εαυτό και μην τρομάζετε τον εαυτό σας με καταστροφικά σενάρια. Όπως αναφέρει το πρόγραμμα «Attacking Anxiety and Depression», του Midwest Center (με επικεφαλής την Lucinda Bassett), "Είμαστε εντάξει ακόμη κι όταν δε νιώθουμε έτσι".
*Σταματήστε το αυτό-μαστίγωμα της ενοχής.* Σταματήστε τις σκέψεις ότι θα έπρεπε να είμαστε ή να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είμαστε ή κάνουμε τώρα. Αποδεχτείτε τον εαυτό σας και το παρόν. Δεν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε τον εαυτό μας, ούτε να τον συγκρίνουμε με άλλους, γιατί ποτέ δεν έχουμε όλα τα δεδομένα. Μπορούμε να εκτιμήσουμε αυτό που είμαστε τώρα και να προσπαθήσουμε για το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να γίνουμε.
_
Η ζωή είναι μικρή και είναι δώρο. Ας κάνουμε την κάθε ημέρα άξια να ζήσουμε πιο όμορφα, γιατί το αξίζουμε να χαρούμε. Αλλά ακόμη και αν κάποιες μέρες δεν είναι χαρούμενες, δεν σημαίνει αυτό αποτυχία. Αποδεχόμαστε ότι είναι ανθρώπινο και ξαναπροσπαθούμε την επομένη από την αρχή._

----------


## agnostix

*Δυσθυμία*

Συχνά παραπονιέται κανείς για συνεχή κούραση, χαμηλή ενεργητικότητα, κακή διάθεση, στεναχώρια, προβλήματα ύπνου και φαγητού, δυσκολία στη συγκέντρωση ή στη λήψη αποφάσεων. Όταν αυτά τα συμπτώματα διαρκούν για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας, για τις περισσότερες μέρες και είτε τα εκφράζει το ίδιο το άτομο είτε τα παρατηρούν οι γύρω του, τότε το όνομα του προβλήματος είναι δυσθυμία.
Σύμφωνα με τους Jenna Griffiths και Arun Ravindran του Royal Ottawa Hospital στο Οντάριο του Καναδά, η ελαφριά χρόνια κατάθλιψη ή δυσθυμία είναι συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα, που επηρεάζει μεγάλο ποσοστό του πληθυσμού, ιδίως γυναίκες. Η δυσθυμία χαρακτηρίζεται από συμπτώματα ελαφρότερα από αυτά της κατάθλιψης, αλλά επίμονα, που διαρκούν για χρόνια. Τα άτομα αυτά πολλές φορές δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τι ακριβώς τους συμβαίνει και δεν αναζητούν επαγγελματική βοήθεια.

*Ενδείξεις Δυσθυμίας*

Χαμηλή απόδοση στη δουλειά/σχολείο
Κοινωνική απόσυρση
Δειλία
Εκνευρισμός, επιθετικότητα
Συγκρούσεις με οικογένεια και φίλους
Δυσκολίες στον ύπνο
Προβλήματα όρεξης
Χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση
Δυσκολία συγκέντρωσης
Δυσκολία λήψης αποφάσεων
Χαμηλή ενέργεια
Αίσθηση ματαιότητας
Ιστορικό κατάθλιψης στην οικογένεια
*
H δυσθυμία και η κατάθλιψη προκαλούν πολλαπλές αλλαγές*

*
Αλλαγές στη σκέψη:* από τις μεγαλύτερες δυσκολίες που έχουν τα άτομα με κατάθλιψη εστιάζεται στην ικανότητα προσοχής και συγκέντρωσης. Δυσκολεύονται να προσέξουν μια συζήτηση ή ένα λογικό επιχείρημα, ή να συγκρατήσουν νέες πληροφορίες στη βραχύχρονή τους μνήμη, όπως ονόματα ή οδηγίες. Η ικανότητά τους να παίρνουν αποφάσεις είναι μειωμένη. Οι αρνητικές σκέψεις και οι αυτό-μειωτικές δηλώσεις («όλα μου έρχονται στραβά», «δεν αξίζω τίποτα») καθώς και ο μηρυκασμός του παρελθόντος είναι εντονότατα χαρακτηριστικά του διανοητικού κόσμου του ατόμου με κατάθλιψη.
*Αλλαγές στα συναισθήματα:* στην δυσθυμία το άτομο αισθάνεται θλίψη χωρίς προφανή αιτία, δεν ευχαριστιέται με ό,τι προηγουμένως του άρεσε, και δηλώνει ότι δεν έχει κίνητρα: γίνεται απαθές και αποσύρεται. Αλλοτε είναι έντονος ο εκνευρισμός και τα ξεσπάσματα. Κοινός συναισθηματικός παρονομαστής είναι η αίσθηση της ανημπόριας και της απελπισίας.
*Αλλαγές στη συμπεριφορά:* πέρα από την απάθεια, πολλά άτομα δεν αισθάνονται άνετα με άλλους ανθρώπους και τους αποφεύγουν. Επίσης, υπάρχουν αλλαγές στην όρεξη (λιγότερη ή περισσότερη). Η θλίψη οδηγεί σε συχνό κλάμα ή σε ένα μόνιμο παράπονο για κάθετι. Η σεξουαλική επιθυμία μειώνεται ή εξαφανίζεται.
*Αλλαγές στους φυσιολογικούς ρυθμούς:* οι βιολογικοί ρυθμοί που συντελούν στην ευεξία μεταβάλλονται: αλλαγές στον ύπνο (υπερβολικός ή καθόλου), η συνεχής κούραση, οι μεταβολές στην όρεξη και τη σίτιση συντελούν στην γενικότερη άσχημη αίσθηση. Τα άτομα με κατάθλιψη έχουν περισσότερους πόνους και υποφέρουν από ασθένειες με ψυχοσωματική βάση (πχ γαστρεντερικά), ενώ πρόσφατες έρευνες δείχνουν ότι το ανοσοποιητικό τους σύστημα είναι πιο ευάλωτο (Δρ Glaser, καθηγητής, Ohio State University, ΗΠΑ).


*Ερευνητικά Δεδομένα*

Η κατάθλιψη δεν είναι ασθένεια του «κεφαλιού», αλλά περιλαμβάνει πολλά συστήματα. Ερευνητές σε δημοσίευμα του έγκριτου New England Journal of Medicine καταδεικνύουν ότι η κατάθλιψη οδηγεί ε καρδιοπάθειες σε κατά τα άλλα υγιή άτομα κι επιταχύνει αλλαγές στην οστική μάζα και οδηγεί σε οστεοπόρωση.

Η θεωρία ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι «απλώς» μια χημική ανισορροπία είναι απλουστευτική, σύμφωνα με τον Δρα Duman, νευροβιολόγο στο Πανεπιστήμιο Yale. Τα ανθρώπινα αισθήματα δημιουργούνται σε ένα νευρωνικό κύκλωμα που περιλαμβάνει σημαντικές εγκεφαλικές δομές, όπως ο ιππόκαμπος, η αμυγδαλή και ο προμετωπιαίος φλοιός. Στην κατάθλιψη, η δυσλειτουργία αυτού του κυκλώματος ευθύνεται για την έλλειψη θετικών σκέψεων και την ανικανότητα αναχαίτισης των αρνητικών.

Τεχνικές απεικόνισης του εγκεφάλου δείχνουν ότι στην κατάθλιψη τα νευρωνικά κυκλώματα που είναι υπεύθυνα για τη διάθεση, τη σκέψη, τον ύπνο, την όρεξη και τη συμπεριφορά δε λειτουργούν σωστά και η ρύθμιση των σημαντικών νευροδιαβιβαστών είναι ελλιπής.

Οι κατεχολαμίνες (ντοπαμίνη, νοραδρεναλίνη, σεροτονίνη) φαίνεται να δυσλειτουργούν στην κατάθλιψη, με πρωταγωνίστρια τη σεροτονίνη (βασική για την αίσθηση ευεξίας).

Στα άτομα με κατάθλιψη υπάρχει ελάττωμα στο γονίδιο SERT, ρυθμιστή της σεροτονίνης.
Γενετικές έρευνες σε δίδυμους δείχνουν ότι τα γονίδια παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο στην κατάθλιψη. Ένα άτομο είναι ευάλωτο στην κατάθλιψη όταν πολλά σχετικά γονίδια αλληλεπιδρούν με περιβαλλοντικούς παράγοντες.

Στρεσσογόνες καταστάσεις, ιδίως με μορφή απώλειας (θάνατος προσφιλούς προσώπου), αλλά και προβλήματα σχέσεων, προκαλούν κατάθλιψη σε ευαίσθητα άτομα. Έρευνες σε ανθρώπους και ζώα δείχνουν ότι το στρες νωρίς στη ζωή αλλάζει τα νευρωνικά κυκλώματα που ελέγχουν τα συναισθήματα, άρα δημιουργεί τις νευροχημικές και συμπεριφορικές αλλαγές της κατάθλιψης, και είναι υπεύθυνο για τις υπερβολικές εκδηλώσεις σε στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις αργότερα.

Ο άξονας υποθαλάμου-υπόφυσης-επινεφριδίων, το ορμονικό σύστημα που ρυθμίζει την αντίδραση του σώματος στο στρες, υπερ-λειτουργεί σε πολλά καταθλιπτικά άτομα.
*
Ψυχοθεραπεία και... Βιβλιοθεραπεία*
Όπως η διαδικασία της μάθησης, που εμπλέκει τη δημιουργία νέων συνδέσεων στους νευρώνες του εγκεφάλου, η ψυχοθεραπεία λειτουργεί αλλάζοντας τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του εγκεφάλου. Όπως οι συνδέσεις μεταξύ των εγκεφαλικών κυττάρων καταστρέφονται στην κατάθλιψη, πιθανότατα γίνεται να ξαναδημιουργηθούν. Ο ενήλικος εγκέφαλος έχει μεγαλύτερη πλαστικότητα απ' ότι φανταζόμασταν, που επιτρέπει την αναδόμηση νευρώνων, σύμφωνα με τον νευροβιολόγο Bruce McEwen, Ph.D., του Πανεπιστημίου Rockefeller.
Σύμφωνα με έρευνες του National Institute of Mental Health (NIMH, HΠΑ) η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική και η διαπροσωπική θεραπεία είναι από τους καλύτερους τρόπους για να απαλλαγεί κανείς από τα επώδυνα συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης. Η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική βοηθά το άτομο να αλλάξει τις αρνητικές σκέψεις που σχετίζονται με την κατάθλιψη, ενώ η διαπροσωπική θεραπεία εστιάζεται στην επίλυση των προβληματικών σχέσεων που συμβάλλουν στην κατάθλιψη.
Το National Institute for Clinical Excellence, ένας βρετανικός οργανισμός υγείας, τον Δεκέμβριο του 2004 αποφάσισε να προωθήσει τη…βιβλιοθεραπεία, ως ένα καλό αντικαταθλιπτικό! Η βιβλιοθεραπεία έγινε της μόδας εξαιτίας της ανησυχίας του ιατρικού κόσμου ότι συνταγογραφούνται περισσότερα αντικαταθλιπτικά απ' ότι είναι απαραίτητο αλλά κι εξαιτίας του αυξημένου κόστους της συμβατικής φαρμακοθεραπείας. Έτσι, αντί για φάρμακα οι γιατροί προτείνουν την ανάγνωση βιβλίων αυτοβοήθειας, τα οποία μάλιστα «συνταγογραφούν»... κανονικά!
Μπορεί ένα βιβλίο να βοηθήσει; Αν κρίνει κανείς από την επιτυχία των βιβλίων του Irvin Yalom στη χώρα μας (παρόλο που δεν ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των βιβλίων αυτοβοήθειας) σίγουρα ένα καλό βιβλίο, γραμμένο από έγκριτο συγγραφέα, μπορεί να προσφέρει κατευθύνσεις ζωής κι ελπίδα ότι το πρόβλημα λύνεται. Ωστόσο, η ιδέα της βιβλιοθεραπείας δεν είναι να αντικαταστήσει τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ή την ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλά να αποτελέσει ένα πρώτο βήμα στην καταπολέμηση της κατάθλιψης.

----------


## Nikolaoss

η δυσθυμια χρειαζεται φαρμακα ??????????

----------


## agnostix

> η δυσθυμια χρειαζεται φαρμακα ??????????


*Απο οτι εχω διαβασει* η θεραπεια που συνισταται ειναι η ιδια με την καταθλιψη,φαρμακευτικη αγωγη σε συνδιασμο με ψυχοθεραπεια η καποιες φορες ειναι αποτελεσματικη η ψυχοθεραπεια κ μονο αναλογα την κατασταση...με καθε επιφυλαξη στο λεω,καλυτερα να ενημερωθεις απο εναν ειδικο  :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

*(συχνές ερωτήσεις) - Κατάθλιψη*
_
1.Τι είναι η κατάθλιψη;
2.Πότε εμφανίζεται η κατάθλιψη;
3.Πώς μπορεί να γίνει η διάγνωση της κατάθλιψης;
4.Τι είναι η επιλόχειος κατάθλιψη;
5.Τι είναι οι ιδεοληψίες και πως σχετίζονται με την κατάθλιψη;
6.Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα νιώθω χάλια. Έχω κατάθλιψη;
7.Νιώθω ότι βρίσκομαι σε αδιέξοδο.
8.Πολλές φορές νιώθω ότι θέλω να πεθάνω.
9.Όταν πιέζομαι πολύ δεν μπορώ να αποδώσω.
10.Έχω καταφέρει πράγματα, αλλά δεν εκτιμώ τον εαυτό μου.
11.Έχω ενοχές για τα πάντα.
12.Όλα είναι μάταια γι' αυτό καταστρέφω τις ευκαιρίες που μου δίνονται.
13.Είναι σωστό να νιώθω θλίψη όταν άλλοι έχουν σοβαρότερα προβλήματα;
14.Να κάνω σχέση ή να περιμένω να νιώσω καλά;
15.Γιατί κάποιος που βγήκε στη σύνταξη εμφανίζει κατάθλιψη;
16.Πώς να συμπεριφερθώ σε έναν φίλο με κατάθλιψη;
17.Νομίζω ότι ο φίλος μου σκέφτεται να αυτοκτονήσει.
18.Μπορώ να βοηθήσω μια φίλη που έκανε απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας;
19.Είναι δύσκολη η σχέση με κάποιον που έχει κατάθλιψη;
20.Τι είναι το «σύνδρομο αρωγής»;
21.Πως μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάθλιψη;
22.Είμαι τελειομανής και θέλω να ξεπεράσω μόνη μου την κατάθλιψη.
23.Μπορώ μόνο με ένα βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας να ξεπεράσω την κατάθλιψη;
24.Συγκεκριμένες τροφές ή ο ύπνος παίζουν ρόλο στην κατάθλιψη;
25.Είναι αποτελεσματική η υπνοθεραπεία στη θεραπεία της κατάθλιψης;
26.Μπορεί κάποιος να θεραπευτεί πλήρως από την κατάθλιψη;
27.Έχω κατάθλιψη και παίρνω φάρμακα αλλά δεν νιώθω καλύτερα.
28.Εκτός από τα φάρμακα, πως μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάθλιψη;
29.Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη αλλά νιώθω λίγο «περίεργα».
30.Κάνω πολλά χρόνια θεραπεία για την κατάθλιψη χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
31.Κοντεύω να κόψω τα φάρμακα και τα συμπτώματα επέστρεψαν.
32.Πως μπορώ να σιγουρευτώ ότι δεν θα ξαναπέσω σε κατάθλιψη;
33.Ποια βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας υπάρχουν για την κατάθλιψη;
34.Που μπορώ να βρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την κατάθλιψη;
35.Ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για τις πληροφορίες σε αυτή την ενότητα;_

*Για τις απαντησεις πατήστε εδω :*http://www.mpes.uoa.gr/faq/31*

----------


## Constantly curious

Πολυτιμες και συγκεντρωμενες πληροφοριες- βοηθοι. Χιλλια Μπραβο !!!

----------


## agnostix

> Πολυτιμες και συγκεντρωμενες πληροφοριες- βοηθοι. Χιλλια Μπραβο !!!


Πανω απ'ολα η υγεια!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Πολυτιμες και συγκεντρωμενες πληροφοριες- βοηθοι. Χιλλια Μπραβο !!!


Α! σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Α! σε ευχαριστώ.


Σε προσφατη συναντηση με τον ψυχιατρο -- μου ειπε πως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξανα επαναληφθει στη ζωη μου επεισοδιο μειζων καταθλιψης, εσεις το εχετε ξανα ακουσει ?
Εγω εχω τεραστια δυσπιστια πανω σε αυτο. Ο τυπος με βλεπει για 1 ωρα πως μπορει να ξερει ολιστικα εαν με την πρωτη παλι μεγαλη αλλαγη στη ζωη μου δεν θα με "αφανισω" ?
Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Σε προσφατη συναντηση με τον ψυχιατρο -- μου ειπε πως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξανα επαναληφθει στη ζωη μου επεισοδιο μειζων καταθλιψης, εσεις το εχετε ξανα ακουσει ?
> Εγω εχω τεραστια δυσπιστια πανω σε αυτο. Ο τυπος με βλεπει για 1 ωρα πως μπορει να ξερει ολιστικα εαν με την πρωτη παλι μεγαλη αλλαγη στη ζωη μου δεν θα με "αφανισω" ?
> Σας ευχαριστω.


γεια σου περίεργη,
Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι ευχαρίστησα προσωπικά σα να το έπαιρνα όλο πάνω μου, επίτηδες για να τσιγκλίσω την agnostix, αφού δεν έχω συμβάλλει καθόλου στο συγκεκριμένο thread, αλλά εκείνη δε τσιμπάει μιας και ειναι υπεράνω όλων και προσπαθεί να με εκνευρίσει.  :Smile: 

Ας πάω όμως σοβαρά και να προσπαθήσω να πω κάτι σε σενα. Όσο μπορώ δηλαδή, γιατι δεν εχω ιδέα απο μειζων κατάθλιψη.
Αυτό που ξέρω εγώ, ειναι οτι η κατάθλιψη έχει λόγους που μας σκάει. Αν λοιπόν ο γιατρός σου, έχει εντοπίσει τα στοιχεία- χαρακτηριστικά εκείνα και βλέπει οτι τα δρομολογέις με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο, τότε καλα κάνει και το πιστεύει και καλά θα κάνεις να το πιστέψεις και σύ.
Φαντάζομαι θα σου είναι δύσκολο λόγω ανασφάλειας. Το ίδιο παθαίνει όλος ο κόσμος. Θυμαμαι εμένα να τη ρωτάω.
Και πως ξέρω οτι δεν θα ξανασκάσει το τάδε? Θα γίνω καλά? Σίγουρα? Όλα αυτα δείχνουν ανασφάλεια και ειναι πολυ φυσιολογικά.
Κάτι θα ξέρει για να στο λέει.

----------


## agnostix

[QUOTE]


> γεια σου περίεργη,
> Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι ευχαρίστησα προσωπικά σα να το έπαιρνα όλο πάνω μου, επίτηδες για να τσιγκλίσω την agnostix, αφού δεν έχω συμβάλλει καθόλου στο συγκεκριμένο thread, αλλά εκείνη δε τσιμπάει μιας και ειναι υπεράνω όλων και προσπαθεί να με εκνευρίσει.


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα welcome 1984muzzy πως ειμαστε? Που να φανταστω οτι ηταν εσκεμμενο  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Εισαι κ πονηρουλης τι να κανουμε??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Διακριτικη θα με ελεγα μωρε ,οχι κ υπερανω.
Μιας κ ηρθες θελω την γνωμη σου,σαν ψαγμενο παιδι που εισαι σου στελνω πμ !

----------


## 1984muzzy

[QUOTE=agnostix;567523]


> χαχαχαχαχαχαχα welcome 1984muzzy πως ειμαστε? Που να φανταστω οτι ηταν εσκεμμενο 
> Εισαι κ πονηρουλης τι να κανουμε?? 
> Διακριτικη θα με ελεγα μωρε ,οχι κ υπερανω.
> Μιας κ ηρθες θελω την γνωμη σου,σαν ψαγμενο παιδι που εισαι σου στελνω πμ !


 :Smile:  steile oti thes, nai.

----------


## agnostix

*Σκέφτηκες ποτέ πως μπορεί εσύ να διώχνεις μακριά την ευτυχία σου;*

*«Αυτό που σκέφτεσαι, αυτό γίνεσαι» είναι μια φράση που αναρτάται συχνά στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Για πολλούς μια τέτοια ρήση μπορεί να είναι απλώς ψυχαναλυτικές μπούρδες ή πνευματικές νουθεσίες που δεν έχουν κανένα υπόβαθρο στην πραγματικότητα.*

Υπάρχει ούτως ή άλλως τέτοια πληθώρα από «σοφές» εκφράσεις στο διαδίκτυο, που μερικά πράγματα ίσως και να έχουν χάσει την αξία τους. Υπάρχει, όμως, μια σκληρή πραγματικότητα σε αυτή τη φράση, που τη βλέπω συνεχώς να επαναλαμβάνεται και να έχει καταστροφικές επιπτώσεις σε όλους μας. Ειδικά στις ερωτικές μας σχέσεις.

Τα πιστεύω μας είναι η κινητήριος δύναμη πίσω από κάθε μας συμπεριφορά. Μερικές φορές, αυτά τα πιστεύω λειτουργούν σε τέτοιο υποσυνείδητο επίπεδο, που ποτέ δε μας περνάει από το μυαλό ότι η κάθε επαναλαμβανόμενη αποτυχία στην ερωτική μας ζωή, μπορεί να έχει τη βάση της σε πολύ συγκεκριμένα πιστεύω για τον εαυτό μας.

Ας πάρουμε το φόβο της εγκατάλειψης για παράδειγμα. Ως έννοια είναι αρκετά αυτονόητη, φοβόμαστε ότι θα μας εγκαταλείψουν, ότι κανένας δε θα μπορέσει να σταθεί δίπλα μας, ότι μόλις ο άλλος καταλάβει ποιοι είμαστε τότε σίγουρα δε θα του αρέσει και θα φύγει και τι είχαμε τι χάσαμε.

Πίσω από αυτό το φόβο βρίσκεται ένα πολύ σημαντικό πιστεύω για τους εαυτούς μας: το ότι δεν είμαστε αρκετά καλοί, δε μας αξίζει αγάπη. Δεν έχει σημασία αν αυτό το πιστεύω το αποκτήσαμε στην παιδική μας ηλικία γιατί νιώσαμε ότι κάποιος δε μας νοιάζεται ή σε μεγαλύτερη όταν κάποιος όντως μας εγκατέλειψε ή τα πράγματα κι οι άνθρωποι στους οποίους πιστέψαμε, κατέρρευσαν και μας ματαίωσαν. Το βέβαιο είναι ότι πίσω από αυτή την πεποίθηση κρύβεται πολύ καλά η δική μας αντίληψη για το τι πιστεύουμε ότι αξίζουμε και μέσα από αυτό έχουμε διαμορφώσει τα πιστεύω μας για τον έρωτα και τις σχέσεις μας.

Ίσως κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή μας νιώσαμε «λιγότεροι» των περιστάσεων, θύματα των καταστάσεων και της ζωής, και το πιο σημαντικό, φοβηθήκαμε και πιστέψαμε πως ό,τι και να κάνουμε όλοι κι όλα κάποια στιγμή θα μας εγκαταλείψουν, οπότε ποιος και ο λόγος να μπαίνουμε καν στη διαδικασία της επένδυσης σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο.

Αυτό το πιστεύω μεταφράζεται σε ένα συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο συμπεριφοράς: Επιλέγουμε ανθρώπους που είναι συναισθηματικά μη διαθέσιμοι. Είτε γιατί έχουν κι οι ίδιοι τις ίδιες ανασφάλειες με εμάς ή γιατί ξέρουμε από την αρχή ότι η σχέση θα αποτύχει γιατί πολύ απλά δε θέλουμε να λειτουργήσει, οπότε θα κάνουμε τα πάντα για να τη σαμποτάρουμε.

*Η κάθε μας επιλογή έχει ένα και μοναδικό σκοπό: να μας επιβεβαιώσει τα αρνητικά μας πιστεύω.* Το οξύμωρο της όλης αυτής φάσης είναι ότι έχουμε πειστεί ότι ψάχνουμε κάτι πολύ ιδιαίτερο, κάτι που ίσως και να αγγίζει λίγο την τελειότητα για να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι και να νιώσουμε ότι ίσως αυτή τη φορά τα καταφέραμε. Από την άλλη όμως η τελειοθηρία είναι ούτως ή άλλως ουτοπική, γιατί κανείς και πουθενά δεν είναι τέλειος, οπότε πάλι έχουμε μια δικαιολογία για να μην επενδύσουμε πουθενά και σε κανέναν.

Έτσι, ελκυόμαστε από ανθρώπους που τους θεωρούμε «ασφαλές στοίχημα», που ξέρουμε από την αρχή ότι θα περάσουμε καλά, αλλά δε θα τους ερωτευθούμε κιόλας -κι εδώ την πατάμε πανηγυρικά- είτε γιατί δε είναι αυτό που ψάχνουμε είτε γιατί τους περιορίζει μια άλλη συνθήκη όπως για παράδειγμα ένας γάμος ή μια άλλη σχέση είτε μεγάλη ηλικιακή διαφορά ή κουλτούρα ή απόσταση κλπ. Κι αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που μας τυχαίνει μια φορά. Αλλά υπάρχει μια συστηματικότητα πίσω από κάθε μας επιλογή.

Όταν φοβάσαι ότι θα σε εγκαταλείψουν, φοβάσαι και να αφήσεις κάποιον να σε πλησιάσει αρκετά, περιορίζοντας έτσι και τον πόνο που θα βίωνες αν σε εγκατέλειπε, όπως επίσης φοβάσαι και τις συνέπειες μιας σύγκρουσης η οποία ίσως και να σε ανάγκαζε να παραδεχθείς ότι έχεις αυτό το φόβο. *Οπότε το «ασφαλές στοίχημα» επιφέρει κι «ασφαλή απόρριψη» άρα κι «ασφαλή πόνο».
*
Από τη μια πλευρά εύχεσαι να αναθεωρήσεις αυτά σου τα πιστεύω και να πάρεις επιβεβαίωση ότι είσαι ένας άνθρωπος που του αξίζει η αγάπη, αλλά από την άλλη, θα ψάξεις και επιβεβαίωση ότι τα αρνητικά πιστεύω που έχεις για τον εαυτό σου είναι όντως αληθινά, αλλιώς δε θα υπήρχε λόγος να συνεχίσεις να τα πιστεύεις.

Το ασφαλές στοίχημα κι ο ασφαλής πόνος κι η ασφαλής απόρριψη, όμως, φέρνει και περιορισμένες εμπειρίες στο να βιώσεις πώς πραγματικά είναι ο έρωτας. Όμως ο ασφαλής πόνος είναι κι οικείος πόνος κι εκεί οι άνθρωποι χάνουμε λίγο το παιχνίδι.

Και όταν το «ασφαλές στοίχημα» μας διαψεύσει και το αγαπήσουμε λιγάκι κι όντως μας αναιρεί τα αρνητικά μας πιστεύω, γιατί πιστεύει σε εμάς περισσότερο από ότι εμείς για τους εαυτούς μας, τότε σίγουρα θα βρούμε κι εδώ ένα τρόπο να το σαμποτάρουμε και να το κάνουμε ούτως ή άλλως να φύγει. Κι αυτό είναι η κορύφωση της αυτοεκπληρούμενης προφητείας που έχουμε βάλει ως σκοπό της ζωής μας.

Αν λοιπόν δεν αποφασίσουμε να πάρουμε τη δόξα της δικής μας ευθύνης και να διευθετήσουμε αυτό το φόβο θα βρισκόμαστε σε έναν συνεχή φαύλο κύκλο εγκατάλειψης, ματαιότητας κι αυτοκαταστροφής.* Κι είναι κρίμα, γιατί σε όλους μας ανεξαιρέτως αξίζει πολλή-πολλή μα πάρα πολλή, αγάπη αρκεί να το πιστέψουμε.*

----------


## Constantly curious

> Όλα αυτα δείχνουν ανασφάλεια και ειναι πολυ φυσιολογικά.
> Κάτι θα ξέρει για να στο λέει.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ που μου απαντησες, καλο θα ηταν να μην ρωτουσα ισως γιατί εχει αλλο στοχο και μαλιστα καλο το Thread. Merci  :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ που μου απαντησες, καλο θα ηταν να μην ρωτουσα ισως γιατί εχει αλλο στοχο και μαλιστα καλο το Thread. Merci


Απεναντιας,πολυ καλα εκανες κ ρωτησες κ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να εγραφες το οτιδηποτε..!!!
Ποσο μαλλον να κανεις μια τετοια ερωτηση που πιθανον ταλανιζει κ αλλους  :Smile:

----------


## Constantly curious

> Απεναντιας,πολυ καλα εκανες κ ρωτησες κ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να εγραφες το οτιδηποτε..!!!
> Ποσο μαλλον να κανεις μια τετοια ερωτηση που πιθανον ταλανιζει κ αλλους


Ευχαριστώ  :Big Grin:

----------


## agnostix

Η αυτοεκτίμηση είναι η πιο καθοριστική κινητήριος δύναμη στη ζωή. Είναι το σημαντικότερο «καύσιμο» για την ψυχική μας υγεία και καθορίζει όλους τους τομείς της ζωής. Όταν η αυτοεκτίμησή μας είναι υψηλή εργασιακά, παράγουμε περισσότερο, συνδεόμαστε ερωτικά καλύτερα, είμαστε ποιο αποτελεσματικοί και τρυφεροί γονείς και διατηρούμε ισχυρότερες φιλίες. Η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση σχετίζεται με άγχος, φόβο, ενοχές, συγκρούσεις με άλλο φύλο, αυτοκτονικές τάσεις, κατάθλιψη, χαμηλή επίδοση στο σχολείο ή απόδοση στη δουλειά, χρήση ουσιών, βία, συνεχή προσπάθεια κάποιου να αποδείξει την αξία του.



Όσοι αγαπούν και εκτιμούν ουσιαστικά τον εαυτό τους, δεν σημαίνει ότι νιώθουν πάντα ικανοί και υπέροχοι. Συχνά, μπορεί να αμφισβητήσουν τον εαυτό τους ή να νιώσουν αβεβαιότητα για μια επιλογή που θα κάνουν. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όλα αυτά δεν τους κλονίζουν. Εκείνος που έχει αυτοεκτίμηση, είναι έτοιμος να διδαχθεί από τα λάθη του, δεν διαλύεται όταν δέχεται την κριτική των άλλων, δεν αποθαρρύνεται από τα εμπόδια που παρουσιάζονται στη ζωή. Επίσης, είναι ανοιχτός και επικοινωνιακός, δέχεται με χαρά τη βοήθεια των άλλων, θεωρεί όταν αξίζει την αγάπη των ανθρώπων γύρω του και δεν νιώθει τρόμο στην ιδέα της αποτυχίας.





Tο σίγουρο είναι πάντως, πως δεν ζημιώνουμε κανέναν αν έχουμε μεγάλη αυτοεκτίμηση! Αντίθετα, φαίνεται ότι αυτή η θετική στάση, η «γενναιοδωρία» προς τον εαυτό μας, μας κάνει περισσότερο γενναιόδωρους και δεκτικούς και απέναντι στους άλλους.


*
Πού μπορεί να οφείλεται η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση;*



1. Σε γενικεύσεις: Ένα λάθος που μπορεί να κάνουμε το μεγιστοποιούμε, το γενικεύουμε και αυτόματα «Ό,τι κάνω είναι ένα λάθος».



2. Στο να ανησυχούμε συνεχώς για τη γνώμη των άλλων, για το τι λένε οι άλλοι για μας.



3. Στο να συγκρίνουμε τον εαυτό μας συνεχώς με άλλους. Η μόνη σύγκριση που μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει είναι η σύγκριση με τον εαυτό μας. Ας γίνουμε καλύτεροι από ό,τι ήμασταν στο παρελθόν.



4. Στο να αναζητάμε συνεχώς την τελειότητα. Λέμε για τους άλλους ότι «Κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος», αλλά με τον εαυτό μας δεν είμαστε επιεικείς.



5. Στο να σκεφτόμαστε μόνο με «άσπρο ή μαύρο» και να χαρακτηρίζουμε γενικά τον εαυτό μας «επιτυχημένο» ή «αποτυχημένο». Αυτό όμως αλλάζει συνεχώς, πάντα σε κάποια πράγματα πετυχαίνουμε και σε κάποια άλλα όχι.



6. Στο να μη διεκδικούμε: είτε με το να υποχωρώ, είτε με το να διεκδικώ, αλλά μετά να νιώθω τύψεις και ενοχές.



7. Σε εμπειρίες από την παιδική ή την εφηβική μας ηλικία, που πιθανό να έχουν *επηρεάσει* και ίσως να έχουν *διαστρεβλώσει*, την εικόνα που έχουμε για τον εαυτό μας (κακοποίηση που μπορεί να έχουμε υποστεί, έντονη κριτική από τους γονείς, πράγματα που μας έκαναν να ντρεπόμαστε πολύ).




*
Πώς μπορώ να ενισχύσω την αυτοεκτίμησή μου;*



*Αντέστρεψε τα 7 παραπάνω σημεία και κάνε ακριβώς το αντίθετο.* Ακόμα κι η κακή εικόνα για τον εαυτό μας από την παιδική ηλικία, δε μένει για πάντα σταθερή, αμφιβήτησέ την και μπορείς να αλλάξεις το πώς βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου.



*Να είσαι πιο επιεικής και πιο «γενναιόδωρος/η» με τον εαυτό σου.* Μην τον κρίνεις συνεχώς αρνητικά και μην τον τυραννάς με υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις του είδους «Αυτό πρέπει να το πετύχω οπωσδήποτε», «Αν δεν τα καταφέρω σε αυτό, θα είμαι ένας αποτυχημένος/η».



*Επέτρεψε στον εαυτό σου λάθη και ατέλειες,* πες του «Μπράβο» για κάθε καλή προσπάθεια που κάνει κι όταν χρειάζεται, μη ντραπείς να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από τους άλλους.



Σε κάθε περίπτωση που θεωρείς ότι ήσουν «λάθος», «αποτυχημένος/η ή ανεπαρκής», να συγχωρήσεις τον εαυτό σου και να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι έκανες ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσες σύμφωνα με τις δυνατότητες που είχες τότε. *Άλλωστε, ότι είμαστε σαν άνθρωποι οφείλεται και στις επιτυχίες, αλλά και στις αποτυχίες μας.*



Δε μιλάμε για άνευ όρων θαυμασμό του εαυτού μας (αυτό είναι ψευδο-αυτοεκτίμηση). *Η αληθινή αυτοεκτίμηση απαιτεί ειλικρινή αντίληψη των δυνατοτήτων αλλά και αποδοχή των αδυναμιών μας.* Βρες τη δυνατότητά σου, νιώσε για αυτή και μη νιώθεις «αποτυχημένος/η» για τις αδυναμίες σου.



Βάλε *μικρούς, πραγματοποιήσιμους στόχους,* ώστε να φτάσεις στο σκοπό σου. Πολλές φορές δεν πετυχαίνουμε κάτι, όχι γιατί δεν είμαστε αρκετά ικανοί, αλλά γιατί δεν οργανώνουμε σωστά τις ενέργειές μας ή γιατί έχουμε υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις.



Κάνε στον εαυτό σου *μικρά «δώρα»*, έναν καφέ, μια βόλτα, ένα ρούχο και ότι άλλο μπορεί να σε ευχαριστήσει. Είναι ένας τρόπος για να του πεις «Μπράβο».



*Αγάπησε και φρόντισε το σώμα σου.* Η γυμναστική ωφελεί σε πολλά, ένα από αυτά είναι ότι μας κάνει να νιώθουμε πιο όμορφα -λόγω των ορμονών που απελευθερώνονται από τον εγκέφαλο όταν γυμναζόμαστε.



Βρες *ενδιαφέροντα,* γνώρισε ανθρώπους, κάνε φιλίες.



*Άλλαξε τις αρνητικές σκέψεις σε θετικές,* χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι συνεχώς το χειρότερο (μπορεί να μην είναι αρχικά εύκολο, αλλά με τη συνεχή εξάσκηση και προσπάθεια, θα έρχονται αυτόματα οι θετικές σκέψεις).



*Να μπορείς να αποδεχτείς τα συναισθήματα που σε φοβίζουν,* επειδή τα θεωρείς αρνητικά και ανεπίτρεπτα (θλίψη, μοναξιά, φόβος). Όλα τα συναισθήματα είναι πολύτιμα και κάτι έχουν να σου προσφέρουν, μη φοβηθείς να τα εκφράσεις όταν το έχεις ανάγκη.


*
Ξεχώρισε τους σημαντικούς ανθρώπους στη ζωή σου* και χώρισέ τους σε εκείνους που τονώνουν την αυτοεκτίμησή σου και σε εκείνους που τη μειώνουν. Από τους πρώτους, δέξου τη θετική τους γνώμη, χωρίς να την υποτιμάς με σκέψεις όπως «Το λέει μόνο για να με παρηγορήσει», «Αν ήταν κάποιος πιο σχετικός με το θέμα, θα είχε σίγουρα διαφορετική γνώμη». Στους δεύτερους, μίλησε για το πώς αισθάνεσαι όταν σε υποτιμούν και για το πόσο θα ήθελες να σε στηρίζουν. Αν δεν αλλάξουν αντιμετώπιση, το πρόβλημα μπορεί να είναι δικό τους, όχι δικό σου.



Κάποιες απαιτήσεις και επιθυμίες, είτε δικές σου είτε των άλλων, μπορεί να σε ταλαιπωρούν, αν επί χρόνια δεν μπορείς να τις πραγματοποιήσεις. Μήπως πρέπει να τις εγκαταλείψεις και *να κάνεις αυτό που πραγματικά μπορείς και θέλεις;*



Όταν μια κατάσταση δε σε ικανοποιεί πια ή σε γεμίζει αμφιβολίες για τον εαυτό σου, *μη φοβηθείς να την αλλάξεις.*



*Τέλος, φτιάξε έναν κατάλογο με όλα τα θετικά σου σημεία, τις δυνατότητές σου και τις αρετές σου.* Αν δυσκολεύεσαι, ξαναπροσπάθησε! Αν δεις εσύ πρώτος τι καλό έχεις μέσα σου, τότε θα το δουν κι οι άλλοι. Κι αν κάποιοι δεν το δουν, δεν πειράζει, σημασία έχει που το ξέρεις εσύ και προχωράς με αυτό.



_
Κερδίζοντας τη μάχη της αυτοεκτίμησης, είναι σαν να κερδίζεις τη μάχη με τις

μεγαλύτερες χαρές της ζωής. Από εσένα εξαρτάται..!!_

----------


## agnostix

Το κείμενο που ακολουθεί περιέχεται στο έξοχο βιβλίο του David Burns: 'The Feeling Good Handbook', (1989 εκδ. Penguin). Δίνει μια γενική εικόνα του τι μπορεί να κάνει η Γνωσιακή Ψυχοθεραπεία για σας που αντιμετωπίζετε προβλήματα άγχους - πανικού και στεναχώριας - κατάθλιψης. Το βιβλίο κυκλοφορεί στην Αγγλική. Η Ελληνική του απόδοση παρέχεται απλά και μόνο για την ευαισθητοποίηση του Ελληνικού κοινού στην γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία. Στο σημερινό μας άρθρο θα δούμε πώς πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζουμε τις αρνητικές σκέψεις αλλά και τη χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση που πιθανόν να μας τις προκαλεί.

Κείμενο D. Burns - Απόδοση στα Ελληνικά 
*
ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ: ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ ΣΑΣ*

Όπως έχουμε ήδη συζητήσει, το πρώτο πράγμα που μπορείτε να κάνετε όταν αισθάνεστε άσχημα είναι να γράψετε σε ένα κομμάτι χαρτί μια σύντομη περιγραφή της πραγματικής κατάστασης ή του προβλήματος που σας ενόχλησε. Μετά, βρείτε και βαθμολογήστε κάθε ένα από τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα που νιώσατε σε μια κλίμακα από το 0 έως το 100. Το τρίτο βήμα είναι να γράψετε και να απαριθμήσετε κάθε μια από τις αυτόματες αρνητικές σας σκέψεις στην αριστερή στήλη του Δελτίου Καταγραφής των Αρνητικών Σκέψεων. Κατόπιν, βρείτε το λάθος στην διεργασία της σκέψης.
*
Για να σας δώσω ένα σύντομο παράδειγμα θα σας αναφέρω την περίπτωση του Νίκου.*

Ο Νίκος, ο οποίος είχε έναν έντονο φόβο για τις στενές σχέσεις με άλλους ανθρώπους και ιδιαίτερα κοπέλες, αρκετά συχνά κατέληγε σε διάφορα κακόφημα μπάρ και πέρναγε τη νύχτα του με εκδιδόμενες γυναίκες. Την επόμενη ημέρα όμως αισθανόταν μεγάλη κατάθλιψη διότι σκεφτόταν ότι "Είμαι ένα ρεμάλι της ζωής". Αναγνωρίζετε κάποια "στρέβλωση" της σκέψης του; Βέβαια, εσείς μπορεί να πιστεύετε ότι ο Νίκος πράγματι είναι ένα ρεμάλι της ζωής και ότι καλά κάνει και νιώθει έτσι. Υπάρχουν όμως πολλά προβλήματα με το επιχείρημα αυτό. Όταν ο Νίκος θεωρεί τον εαυτό του ρεμάλι, πείθει τον εαυτό του ότι δεν είναι άξιος της αγάπης των άλλων. Τότε όμως είναι ακόμη πιο πιθανό να συνεχίσει να πηγαίνει σε μπαρ και με πόρνες διότι έτσι αξίζει ένα ρεμάλι. Επίσης, η ντροπή και η μειωμένη αυτοεκτίμηση που έχει ο Νίκος τον δυσκολεύουν ακόμη περισσότερο να ανοιχτεί σε μια σχέση με μια γυναίκα την οποία να σέβεται και να νοιάζεται. Φοβάται να ρισκάρει μια πιθανή απόρριψη, απλά και μόνο διότι θεωρεί αδύνατο ότι κάποια θα μπορούσε ποτέ να τον αγαπήσει. Εάν όμως αρχίσει να αποδέχεται τον εαυτό του, μπορεί να αισθανθεί πιό άξιος για την αγάπη των άλλων και να βρεί το κουράγιο για πιο στενές σχέσεις με τους άλλους ανθρώπους.

Όταν προσπαθείτε να βρείτε τα λάθη (τις "στρεβλώσεις") στην διεργασία της σκέψης δεν είναι ανάγκη να είστε απολύτως ακριβής. Το σημαντικό είναι να προσπαθήσετε να βρείτε τουλάχιστον ένα ή περισσότερα λάθη για κάθε αυτόματη αρνητική σκέψη. Αυτό θα σας κάνει πιό εύκολο να δώσετε μια αιτιολογημένη απάντηση στην δεξιά στήλη του Δελτίου Καταγραφής.
*
Προσπαθήστε την παρακάτω άσκηση:* Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος σας σχολιάζει έντονα αρνητικά. Εσείς ταράζεστε πολύ και σκέφτεστε: "Πάντα βλακείες κάνω. Είμαι ένας αποτυχημένος". Αυτές οι σκέψεις σας κάνουν να νιώθετε ανεπαρκής και ένοχος. Ποιά είναι τα λάθη στις σκέψεις αυτές.

*Απάντηση:* Διπολική σκέψη, υπεργενίκευση, νοητικό φίλτρο, παραγνώριση θετικών, μεγαλοποίηση, συναισθηματική λογική, λανθασμένος χαρακτηρισμός και προσωποποίηση.

*ΕΞΕΤΑΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ*

Αφού καταγράψετε τις αρνητικές σας σκέψεις και αναγνωρίσετε τα λάθη (τις "στρεβλώσεις") στην διεργασία αυτών των σκέψεων, μπορείτε να ρωτήσετε τον εαυτό σας: "Τι στοιχεία έχω που να μου λένε ότι αυτό που σκέφτομαι ισχύει πραγματικά;". Επειδή αισθανόμαστε τόσο άσχημα πολύ συχνά πιστεύουμε ότι τα πράγματα είναι άσχημα χωρίς να εξετάζουμε τα δεδομένα που έχουμε. Όταν όμως κάνετε τον κόπο να εξετάσετε τα δεδομένα τότε μπορεί να δείτε τα πράγματα από άλλη οπτική γωνία.

*Για να συνεχίσουμε με το προηγούμενο παράδειγμα, πώς θα μπορούσατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε την τεχνική της εξέτασης των δεδομένων για να ανταπαντήσετε στην αρνητική σας σκέψη "Πάντα βλακείες κάνω. Είμαι ένας αποτυχημένος"; Γράψτε τις ιδέες σας παρακάτω:*

Απάντηση: Θα μπορούσατε να ρωτήσετε τον εαυτό σας: "Είναι αλήθεια ότι κάνω πάντα βλακείες; Σίγουρα κάποια πράγματα που κάνω είναι βλακείες, αλλά κάνω και πολλά που δεν είναι" (μπορείτε να αναφέρετε παραδείγματα και για τα δύο). Αν υπάρχει κάποια αλήθεια σε μια αυτοκριτική, μπορείτε να προσπαθήσετε να μάθετε από αυτήν διατηρώντας όμως τον αυτοσεβασμό σας. Είναι καλύτερο να εστιάζετε στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα από το να κατηγορείτε τον εαυτό σας ως "αποτυχημένο".

*Ένας εργένης, ο Χρήστος, μου είπε μια φορά ότι δεν μπορεί να παντρευτεί διότι η εμφάνισή του είναι "μέτρια". Πώς θα μπορούσε ο Χρήστος να εξετάσει τα δεδομένα για να βρεί εάν η πεποίθησή του είναι έγκυρη;*

Απάντηση: Είπα στον Χρήστο να πάει μια βόλτα στο Κολωνάκι και να βαθμολογήσει πόσο ελκυστικά (σε μια κλίμακα από το 1 - 10) ήταν τα ζευγάρια που κάθονταν στην πλατεία. Ανακάλυψε ότι κάποια από τα ζευγάρια ήταν πράγματι πολύ όμορφα (με βαθμολογία από 7 -10), κάποια ήταν μέτριας εμφάνισης (4-6) και κάποια κάτω από το μέσο όρο (1-3). Παρατήρησε επίσης ότι οι βαθμολογίες των δύο συντρόφων πολλές φορές δεν ήταν ανάλογη. Αρκετές φορές κάποια πολύ όμορφη γυναίκα ήταν στην αγκαλιά ενός άντρα μέτριας εμφάνισης και το αντίστροφο. Αυτό ήταν αρκετό για να πείσει τον Χρήστο ότι η πεποίθησή του δεν ήταν έγκυρη, δεν είναι δηλαδή ανάγκη να είναι κανείς τόσο όμορφος για να κάνει μια στοργική σχέση με έναν άνθρωπο. Αν και είναι σωστό ότι οι πολύ όμορφοι άνθρωποι βρίσκουν πιό εύκολα συντρόφους, το να είσαι όμορφος δεν σημαίνει ότι θα κάνεις τελικά και μια ικανοποιητική σχέση. Το πρόβλημα του Χρήστου δεν ήταν βέβαια η "μέτρια" ομορφιά του αλλά η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμησή του. Όταν άρχισε να αποδέχεται τον εαυτό του, ανακάλυψε ότι στην πραγματικότητα αρκετές γυναίκες εκδήλωναν ενδιαφέρον να τον γνωρίσουν.

----------


## agnostix

Κάποιες φορές είναι θεμιτό και αναμενόμενο να νιώθεις ενοχές, επειδή, για παράδειγμα, έβλαψες σκόπιμα κάποιον ή διέπραξες κάποιο ποινικό αδίκημα. Αν όμως είσαι σαν τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους, που νιώθουν ένοχοι εξαιτίας όλων αυτών των «πρέπει» που δεν διεκπεραίωσαν, τότε αυτό είναι όχι μόνο κακό για την ψυχική και σωματική σου υγεία αλλά και άδικο για σένα.

Ας δούμε πως μπορείς να αποβάλλεις αυτή την ενοχή:
*
· Μάθε να συγχωρείς τον εαυτό σου*. Κάνε ένα κατάλογο με τα πράγματα για τα οποία νιώθεις ένοχος. Μπορεί να είναι κάποια βλακεία που είπες πρόσφατα, μια σκληρή συμπεριφορά προς έναν συνομήλικο στην παιδική σου ηλικία ή κάποια κακιά συνήθεια που έβλαψε τη σχέση σου μ’ ένα αγαπημένο πρόσωπο. Μετά ρώτησε τον εαυτό σου, «Πως μπορώ να συγχωρέσω τον εαυτό μου και να το ξεχάσω;» Ίσως γράφοντας ένα γράμμα, κουβεντιάζοντάς το, κάνοντας μια δωρεά για φιλανθρωπικό σκοπό ή κάνοντας μια δέσμευση για κάποια προσωπική αλλαγή. Συχνά, το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να πεις «συγνώμη». Μετά κάνε ότι χρειάζεται ώστε να συγχωρήσεις ειλικρινά και τελεσίδικα τον εαυτό σου. Αυτό μπορεί να επιφέρει μεγάλη απελευθέρωση.

*· Όρισε μια περίσταση όπου «θα απαγορεύεται να νιώθεις ενοχές»*, π.χ. όποτε πηγαίνεις διακοπές ή όποτε κάνεις κάτι μόνο για τον εαυτό σου. Συχνά οι γυναίκες δεν ανακουφίζονται από το άγχος όταν είναι σε διακοπές, όταν κάνουν διάλλειμα ή άλλες χαλαρωτικές δραστηριότητες, γιατί νιώθουν τύψεις που δεν κάνουν πιο παραγωγικά πράγματα. Πες στον εαυτό σου ότι κάνεις ένα διάλλειμα για συγκεκριμένο λόγο, π.χ. για να μειώσεις το άγχος, να βελτιώσεις την υγεία σου κοκ., οπότε δεν επιτρέπεται να νιώθεις ενοχές. Μόλις αντιληφθείς τον εαυτό σου να λέει «θα ‘πρεπε να …», θύμισέ του τον απαγορευτικό κανόνα που έχεις θέσει. Καλό είναι να ενημερώσεις και την παρέα με την οποία θα βρίσκεσαι για τον κανόνα αυτό.
*
· Διερεύνησε για ποιο ακριβώς πράγμα νιώθεις ενοχή.* Αν, για παράδειγμα, νιώθεις ενοχή γιατί δεν πρόσφερες τη βοήθειά σου σε κάποιον που τη χρειαζόταν, η ενοχή σου οφείλεται στο ότι δεν έχεις διαθέσιμο χρόνο να το κάνεις ή στο ότι δεν συμπαθείς αυτό το άτομο; Ή μήπως θα’ θελες να βοηθήσεις αλλά όχι με τον τρόπο που σου ζήτησε εκείνος; Εξέτασε τι είναι αυτό που κινητοποιεί την ενοχή.

*· Χρειάζεται να αναγνωρίσεις ότι το να νιώθεις ενοχή δεν σημαίνει πάντα ότι αυτό που έκανες ήταν λάθος.* Αν για παράδειγμα, νιώθεις ενοχή γιατί προτίμησες να χαλαρώσεις με ένα βιβλίο αντί να συναντήσεις τη φίλη σου που έχει πάντα κάποιο πρόβλημα, αυτό σημαίνει ότι μαθαίνεις να βάζεις όρια και να παίρνεις χρόνο για σένα. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί με σιγουριά να παραδεχτείς ότι έκανες τη σωστή επιλογή.

*· Αν πράγματι έκανες κάτι που ήταν λάθος, διόρθωσέ το – αν είναι εφικτό – αντί να νιώθεις ενοχές γι’ αυτό.*
*
· Δεσμεύσου να λες ΟΧΙ τουλάχιστον μία φορά τη μέρα.* Δεν επιτρέπονται ενοχές γι’ αυτό.
*
· Κράτα ένα ημερολόγιο ενοχών.* Κάθε φορά που νιώθεις ενοχή για κάτι, κατέγραψέ το στο ημερολόγιο σου, σημειώνοντας την ημερομηνία, την ώρα και για ποιο πράγμα νιώθεις ενοχή. Κάθε 15 μέρες, διάβασε ξανά τις παλαιότερες εγγραφές για να βρεις για ποια πράγματα έχεις συνήθως ενοχή. Αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να βρεις την προέλευση των ενοχών σου και να τη διαχειριστείς καλύτερα.
*

· Σταμάτησε να σκέφτεσαι πράγματα που έχεις ήδη κάνει και δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις. Εστιάσου στο παρόν* – στο τι μπορείς να κάνεις σήμερα για να καλυτερεύσεις τη ζωή σου και το περιβάλλον σου.

*· Μίλησε με κάποιον που θυμάται το περιστατικό για το οποίο νιώθεις ενοχές.* Συχνά οι αναμνήσεις μας δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβείς. Η ενοχή μπορεί να προέρχεται από κάτι που δεν έγινε πραγματικά έτσι όπως το θυμάσαι.

*· Φτιάξε μια λίστα με 10 πράγματα που σ’ αρέσουν στον εαυτό σου.* Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι είναι πολύ επικριτικοί με τον εαυτό τους, χωρίς να αναγνωρίζουν τα καλά τους στοιχεία, τις επιτυχίες, τις σωστές επιλογές. Η ενοχή δεν είναι τόσο παρούσα στους ανθρώπους που νιώθουν χαρούμενοι και ασφαλείς μ’ αυτό που είναι. Κράτησε αυτή τη λίστα κάπου που μπορείς να έχεις άμεση πρόσβαση οποτεδήποτε και κοίταζέ την όποτε νιώθεις ενοχές για το τι έπρεπε ή δεν έπρεπε να κάνεις.

*· Αποδέξου ότι πάντα κάνεις ότι καλύτερο μπορείς, τίποτα περισσότερο*. Έτσι λοιπόν, ίσως σαν μητέρα δεν έπαιξες πολύ με τα παιδιά σου αλλά τα έβγαζες βόλτες, τα πήγες σε μουσεία και πάρκα. Ίσως δεν έκανες εκπλήξεις στον σύντροφό σου με ρομαντικές χειρονομίες και δώρα αλλά είσαι εκεί γι’ αυτόν, τον ακούς, τον βοηθάς και τον υποστηρίζεις άνευ όρων.
*
· Φτιάξε μια πινακίδα με τον τίτλο «Το αξίζω» και κρέμασέ την πάνω απ’ το γραφείο σου.* Την επόμενη φορά που θα νιώσεις ένοχος για την επιτυχία σου ή σκεφτείς ότι δεν την αξίζεις, κοίταξε την πινακίδα και επανέλαβε τη φράση της 15 φορές.
. *
· Είναι παράλογο να νιώθεις ενοχή για όλα τα κακώς κείμενα του κόσμου.*Σαν άνθρωποι, το καθήκον μας είναι να κάνουμε ότι καλύτερο μπορούμε, στα πλαίσια των δυνατοτήτων μας × τίποτα περισσότερο απ’ αυτό.

*· Αποδέξου ότι είναι θεμιτό και απαραίτητο να φροντίζεις τον εαυτό σου.*
*
· Διερωτήσου, «Δε θα ήταν άσκοπο να νιώθει ενοχή κάποιος άλλος για κάτι που ταλαιπωρεί εμένα?» «Θα συγχωρούσα κάποιον επειδή έκανε αυτό που έκανα κι εγώ ή δεν έκανε αυτό που δεν έκανα κι εγώ?»* Αν ναι, τότε κάνε για τον εαυτό σου αυτό που θα έκανες και για τους άλλους.
*
· Μην επιτρέπεις στους άλλους να σου δημιουργούν ενοχή.* Οι μητέρες έχουν μια τρομερή ικανότητα να κάνουν τα παιδιά τους να νιώθουν ενοχή – ακόμα κι αν το παιδί είναι 60 ετών. Κάποιοι σύντροφοι, αφεντικά, παιδιά και θρησκευτικοί ηγέτες είναι επίσης ειδικοί στο να κάνουν τους άλλους να νιώθουν άσχημα για κάτι που είπαν ή έκαναν. Είναι σημαντικό να κατανοήσουμε ότι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να το κάνουν και εμείς δεν έχουμε υποχρέωση να ακούμε τέτοια πράγματα. Μόνο στον εαυτό μας λογοδοτούμε για τις πράξεις μας. Με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν έχεις παραβιάσει το νόμο ή μια επίσημη υπόσχεση, μόνο εσύ έχεις δικαίωμα να κρίνεις αν έκανες κάτι κακό. Ένα αγαπημένο πρόσωπο μπορεί φυσικά να σου πει αν τον πλήγωσε κάτι που έκανες, αλλά δεν έχει δικαίωμα να σου πει ποια θα ‘πρεπε να ‘ναι η αντίδρασή σου.
*
· Αναρωτήσου, «γιατί θέλεις να ζεις με ενοχή;» Δεν εξυπηρετεί σε τίποτα παρά μόνο στο να σε κάνει δυστυχή*.Παρατήρησε τον τρόπο με τον οποίο το μυαλό σου γίνεται πραγματικός εχθρός σου με το να ενισχύει συνεχώς συναισθήματα ενοχής για πράγματα που έκανες στο παρελθόν.
*
· Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς τα λάθη σου για να ωριμάσεις.* Αντί να νιώθεις ενοχές για κάποιο λάθος που έκανες, μπορείς να αξιοποιήσεις την εμπειρία σαν μια ευκαιρία για προσωπική ανάπτυξη.
*
· Μήπως κουβαλάς ενοχή ή ντροπή από την παιδική σου ηλικία, η οποία παραμορφώνει τον τρόπο που βλέπεις τα πράγματα σήμερα;* Αν έχεις πολύ υψηλά στάνταρντ, χρειάζεται να μαλακώσεις τον «εσωτερικό σου κριτή» και να χαμηλώσεις τα στάνταρντ σου.
*
· Μην αναλαμβάνεις κάποια ευθύνη αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι δική σου.* Για παράδειγμα, αν αναλαμβάνεις την ευθύνη αυτών που υποφέρουν, ανεξάρτητα από το αν έχεις εσύ κάποια συμμετοχή σ’ αυτό, τότε σίγουρα θα βιώνεις τρομακτικές ενοχές.

*· Η ενοχή είναι ένα μέσο ελέγχου.* Κάποιοι άνθρωποι θα προσπαθήσουν να σε εκμεταλλευτούν, κάνοντάς σε να πιστεύεις ότι εσύ φταις που εκείνοι υποφέρουν και έτσι θα μπορούν να σε ελέγχουν. Η αυτογνωσία θα σε βοηθήσει αφενός να νιώθεις καλύτερα αλλά και να προστατεύεις τον εαυτό σου απ’ όσους θα προσπαθήσουν να σ’ εκμεταλλευτούν. 
*
· Είναι σκόπιμο ο καθένας μας να εντοπίσει ποιός είναι ο προσωπικός του ηθικός κώδικας* αναφορικά με το τι είναι καλό και σωστό και να επιδιώξει να ζήσει τη ζωή του σύμφωνα μ’ αυτόν, ανεξάρτητα από το τι πιστεύουν οι άλλοι. Να υποστηρίζουμε τις απόψεις μας, τις επιθυμίες και τις ανάγκες μας. Έτσι, αυτοί που μας πλησιάζουν θα μας έχουν επιλέξει γι’ αυτό που πραγματικά είμαστε και εμείς θα μπορούμε να είμαστε ο εαυτός μας.

----------


## orestiss

http://enallaktikidrasi.com/2013/09/elegkste-tis-skepseis-elegske-to-thymo/?fb_action_ids=10204635622943311&fb_action_types=o g.likes&fb_source=feed_opengraph&action_object_map =%7B"10204635622943311"%3A622659391097930%7D&actio n_type_map=%7B"10204635622943311"%3A"og.likes"%7D& action_ref_map=%5B%5D

ελέγξτε τις σκέψεις – ελέγξτε το θυμό

----------


## orestiss

ΟΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΦΑΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ…

να θυμάσαι αυτά τα 9 «πραγματάκια»…
Στη ζωή μας, τα πράγματα άλλοτε πηγαίνουν από το καλό στο καλύτερο και άλλοτε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Και αργά ή γρήγορα πρέπει να συμφιλιωθούμε με αυτή την κατάσταση όσο δύσκολο κι αν φαντάζει αυτό. Γιατί δε θα μπορέσουμε να χειριστούμε τα συναισθήματά μας διαφορετικά…

Για τον καθένα έρχεται εκείνη η στιγμή που νομίζει ότι έχει πιάσει πάτο. Τότε είναι που πρέπει να ανασυνταχθείς, να μαζέψεις τις δυνάμεις σου και να προχωρήσεις. Άλλωστε:

1. Υπάρχουν πράγματα τα οποία είναι απλά εκτός ελέγχου.

Στην καθημερινότητά μας τα περισσότερα προβλήματα είναι ελεγχόμενα και στο χέρι μας να επιλυθούν. Καμιά φορά όμως, συμβαίνει κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορείς να λύσεις. Πρέπει απλά να περιμένεις για να περάσει …ή να ξεχαστεί. Μην του δίνεις περισσότερη αξία από όση πρέπει. Αν αρρώστησες κι έχασες ένα πολλά υποσχόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο, δεν πειράζει. Θα έρθουν πολλά ακόμα καλύτερα. Don’t give a fuck!

2. Ο χρόνος δε γυρίζει πίσω.

Και αυτό πρέπει να το συνειδητοποιήσουμε στον μέγιστο βαθμό. Αυτό που ζούμε σήμερα δε θα το ξαναζήσουμε ποτέ στο μέλλον. Κλείσε τα μάτια σου και συνειδητοποίησε αυτό που μόλις διάβασες. Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσεις να λειτουργείς διαφορετικά;

3. Η αποτυχία είναι μέρος της μάθησης.

Αν δεν αποτυγχάνεις σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα τότε κάτι δεν κάνεις καλά. Αυτό ακριβώς! Ποιος σου είπε ότι οι προσπάθειές σου είναι εγγυημένες επιτυχίες; Κανείς! Ίσα ίσα που το αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα έχει και τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες (σύμφωνα με κάτι νόμους του Μέρφυ). Οπότε απλά συνέχισε να προσπαθείς. Όσες φορές και να φας το κεφάλι σου. Ο τοίχος θα πέσει. Κάποια στιγμή…

4. Κορυφή υπάρχει όπου υπάρχει και πάτος.

Σε κάποιο βιβλίο το είχα διαβάσει αυτό και μου άρεσε. Κόλλαγε και γάντι στο άρθρο οπότε τσιμπήστε την ατάκα.

5. Αν δεν εστιάζεις στην άσχημη κατάσταση όλα φαντάζουν καλύτερα.

Υπάρχουν όντως σκατά καταστάσεις στη ζωή μας. Ή μάλλον σκατά λεπτομέρειες που κάνουν ολόκληρη τη ζωή μας σκατά. Ήρθε η ώρα λοιπόν να σταματήσουμε να εστιάζουμε σε αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες. Να τους δώσουμε τη σημασία και την αξία που τους αρμόζει και να δούμε το γύρω γύρω. Πόσο καλύτερα είναι έτσι… Ε;

6. «Όλα θα πάνε καλά».

Καμιά φορά πρέπει να ακούμε αυτή την έκφραση από ανθρώπους που έχουν το ειδικό βάρος να την ξεστομίσουν. Και αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι κυρίως μέλη της οικογένειάς μας. Άτομα τα οποία μας κάνουν να αισθανόμαστε ασφάλεια και ακόμη και 4 λέξεις τους μπορούν να αλλάξουν ολόκληρη την ψυχολογία μας…

7. Ότι δε σε σκοτώνει, σε κάνει πιο δυνατό.

Αυτό δεν το διάβασα σε βιβλίο. Το λένε όλοι. Αλλά και αυτό κολλάει οπότε γιατί να μην το συμπεριλάβω;

8. Η ζωή είναι απλά ένα παιχνίδι.

Οι πιο ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι είναι αυτοί που ζουν με την εντύπωση ότι η ζωή είναι απλά ένα παιχνίδι. Και όλα τα παιχνίδια έχουν ευκολίες και δυσκολίες. Στο τέλος όμως, οι «καλοί» ανταμείβονται με happy end. Οι μίζεροι, από την άλλη, μαζεύουν απλά ένα …Game Over!

9. Υπάρχουν πιο σημαντικά πράγματα στη ζωή.

Το 90% των προβλημάτων μας είναι ασήμαντο σε σχέση με τη γενικότερη ζωή. Τη δική μας και των γύρω μας… Το υπόλοιπο 9% ανήκει στην κατηγορία νο1: «Υπάρχουν πράγματα τα οποία είναι απλά εκτός ελέγχου». Οπότε μένει ένα 1% των προβλημάτων με τα οποία πρέπει να ασχοληθείς. Δεν είναι πολύ πιο απλά τα πράγματα τώρα;

savoirville.gr/otan-ola-fainontai-xalia/

----------


## agnostix

Όπως έχουμε επανειλημμένα τονίσει από αυτό το site «Πολίτες ενάντια στην κατάθλιψη», η αντιμετώπιση της κατάθλιψης στηρίζεται σε ένα πλέγμα παρεμβάσεων (ψυχοθεραπεία, ομάδες αυτοβοήθειας, εκμάθηση διαχείρισης των συμπτωμάτων από το ίδιο το άτομο, διατροφή, άσκηση, αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής και φάρμακα).

Μέσα σε αυτό το πολύπλοκο menu, τα αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα έχουν μια ιδιαίτερη θέση, στο βαθμό που στο ευρύ κοινό δημιουργείται συχνά μία σύγχυση για τη δράση τους, τις ενδείξεις και τις παρενέργειές τους. Για μερικούς τα αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι τα χάπια της ευτυχίας (π.χ. η ευρύτατη χρήση του Prozac στις Η.Π.Α.) ή μόδα, χωρίς να υπάρχει πραγματική ιατρική ένδειξη για συνταγογράφησή τους.

Σύμφωνα με επίσημα στοιχεία του Ε.Ο.Φ. οι Έλληνες καταφεύγουν με αυξητικές τάσεις κάθε χρόνο στη χρήση ψυχοφαρμάκων (στα λεγόμενα αντικαταθλιπτικά και αγχολυτικά) προκειμένου να αντιμετωπίσουν, συχνά χωρίς συμβουλή ή επίσκεψη σε ειδικό, τις διάφορες ψυχοσωματικές διαταραχές που έχουν ή νομίζουν ότι έχουν.

Εξ άλλου οι κοινές ψυχικές διαταραχές επικρατούν στο 15-20% του γενικού πληθυσμού και δυστυχώς μόνο το ¼ αυτού του πληθυσμού λαμβάνει (και όχι πάντα) μία θεραπεία και αντιμετώπιση με ορθολογική χρήση των φαρμάκων.

Συνήθως η ελαφρά και μέτριας μορφής κατάθλιψη δεν χρειάζεται αντικαταθλιπτικά. Ωστόσο, η απόφαση της χορήγησης αντικαταθλιπτικών θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεταιαπο τον ψυχίατρο, σε συνεργασία με τον ασθενή και την οικογένειά του, αν κριθεί απαραίτητο, προκειμένου να υπάρχει συστηματική λήψη της αγωγής. Προϋποθέσεις για αυτή την απόφαση είναι ο προσδιορισμός της φύσης και σοβαρότητας της κατάθλιψης συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της αυτοκτονικότητας, οι πεποιθήσεις και προκαταλήψεις του ασθενούς και της οικογένειάς του για τα φάρμακα, καθώς και η ενεργητική συμμετοχή του πάσχοντος στη θεραπεία.



*1.Ποιος χρειάζεται αντικαταθλιπτικά;*

Για την απόφαση της χορήγησης λαμβάνονται υπόψη πολλοί παράγοντες όπως:

η δυσκολία του ατόμου στην εργασία
στις κοινωνικές του υποχρεώσεις
στη λειτουργικότητα
αν έχει άλλα προβλήματα υγείας
αν υπάρχει έντονη αϋπνία
ή απώλεια της όρεξης
ή ιδέες αυτοκαταστροφής

Συχνά χρειάζεται μια στάση αναμονής και καλής αξιολόγησης από τον ειδικό, ή ορθή διάγνωση, με μακροπρόθεσμο στόχο με αντιμετώπιση όχι μόνο της δύσκολης παρούσας κατάστασης, αλλά και των πιθανών αποτροπών της.



*2.Πώς δρουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά;*

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά διακρίνονται στις ακόλουθες κατηγορίες:

Τρικυκλικά
Αναστολείς της μονοαμινοξειδάσης (ΙΜΑΟ)
Εκλεκτικοί αναστολείς επαναπρόσληψης της σεροτονίνης (SSRI’S)
Αναστολείς επαναπρόσληψης της σεροτονίνης (SARI)
Aναστολείς της επαναπρόσληψης της νορεπινεφρίνης και της ντοπαμίνης (NDRI)

Μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι τα επίπεδα κάποιων σημαντικών νευρομεταβιβαστών (σεροτονίνη, ντοπαμίνη,νοραδρεναλίνη) είναι χαμηλά στις συνάψεις και αυτό οδηγεί σε λανθασμένη εγκεφαλική επικοινωνία και μεταφορά μηνυμάτων. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά επηρεάζουν την ποσότητα των νευροδιαβιβαστών στο χώρο ανάμεσα στα κύτταρα την ισορροπία στις συνάψεις στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα. Από τις αναφερθείσες κατηγορίες των αντικαταθλιπτικών χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως στη σύγχρονη ψυχιατρική οι 3 τελευταίες, ιδιαίτερα δε η 3η.



*3.Πόσο καιρό πρέπει να τα παίρνω ώστε να υπάρχει βελτίωση;*

Η φαρμακευτική αγωγή χορηγείται συνήθως για 6 μήνες. Χρειάζεται να έχουμε υπομονή, αφού τα αντικαταθλιπτικά για να δράσουν απαιτούν 3-4 εβδομάδες. Αν διακοπεί η θεραπεία, υπάρχει κίνδυνος υποτροπής. Δε χρειάζεται να σκεφτόμαστε ότι θα παίρνουμε αντικαταθλιπτικά μια ζωή. Αρκεί να εκπαιδευτούμε να παρατηρούμε τις διακυμάνσεις και τα προειδοποιητικά σημεία στον εαυτό μας, ώστε να τα αναφέρουμε στον γιατρό που μας παρακολουθεί.



*4.Αν ξεχάσω μια δόση;*

Πολύ απλά, συνεχίζουμε κανονικά την επόμενη μέρα.



*5.Πότε μπορώ να τα σταματήσω;*

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, μαζί με τις άλλες ψυχοθεραπευτικές και ψυχοκοινωνικές παρεμβάσεις, ρυθμίζουν θετικά την πορεία της κατάθλιψης.

Είναι σοβαρό λάθος ο ασθενής να αποφασίζει μόνος του για την πρόωρη διακοπή τους. Η απόφαση θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται σε συνεργασία με τον ψυχίατρο σε ένα κλίμα βασικής εμπιστοσύνης στα πλαίσια της θεραπευτικής συμμαχίας.

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν προκαλούν εξάρτηση.



*6.Τί παρενέργειες έχουν συνήθως;*

Εξαρτάται από την συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία. Ωστόσο, οι συνήθεις παρενέργειες είναι οι ήπιες γαστρεντερικές διαταραχές (ναυτία, διάρροια), αϋπνία, σεξουαλική δυσλειτουργία, μικρή αύξηση βάρους, ελαφρά κόπωση και σπάνια ήπια υπέρταση. Αυτές οι παρενέργειες, όταν εμφανισθούν, δε διαρκούν περισσότερο από 4-5 μέρες. Έχει σημασία να μην διαβάζει ο ασθενής, χωρίς γνώσεις και εμπειρία, το σύνολο των που αναγκαστικά αναγράφονται στα ιατρικά φυλλάδια, γιατί επηρεάζεται αρνητικά και κινδυνεύει να στερήσει τον εαυτό του από μια χρήσιμη θεραπεία.



*7.Υπάρχουν αντενδείξεις για να παίρνω άλλα φάρμακα μαζί με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά;*

Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι συμβατά με άλλες θεραπείες όπως αντιβιοτικά, αντιφλεγμονώδη κτλ. Είναι σπάνιες οι αντενδείξεις.

*

8.Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά τι διαφορά έχουν με τα αγχολυτικά;* 

Τα αγχολυτικά ηρεμιστικά συστήνονται και είναι ασφαλή για την αντιμετώπιση κυρίως του άγχους, σε οξεία ή χρόνια μορφή του. Προκαλούν ήπιο εθισμό όταν κάποιος τα παίρνει ανεξέλεγκτα, γι’αυτό και πρέπει να συνταγογραφούνται από ειδικό.


*
9.Παχαίνουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά;*

Τα περισσότερα και τα νεότερης γενιάς όχι, αντίθετα προκαλούν στην αρχή κάποιας μορφής ανορεξία. Στα παλαιότερης γενιάς αντικαταθλιπτικά συνέβαινε αυτό, αλλά πλέον δεν χρησιμοποιούνται. Προσοχή όμως, δεν πρέπει να παίρνουμε «χάπια της ευτυχίας» σαν «μόδα για να αδυνατίσουμε»!
*


Μη διστάζετε να ρωτάτε το γιατρό σας για όλα τα παραπάνω, π.χ.*  

Πως λειτουργεί η θεραπεία στον εγκέφαλό μου;
Πότε θα αισθανθώ βελτίωση;
Ποιους κινδύνους και τι παρενέργειες διατρέχω;
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να κάνω την θεραπεία πιο αποτελεσματική;
Είναι αυτή που παίρνω η συνηθισμένη θεραπεία για αυτή την διαταραχή;
Υπάρχουν άλλες λύσεις εκτός από τη θεραπεία αυτή;
Πώς μπορώ να έρθω σε επαφή μαζί σας σε περίπτωση επείγουσας ανάγκης; 



H κατάθλιψη είναι μια πολυπαραγοντική διαταραχή της ψυχικής διάθεσης και χρειάζεται έναν συνδυασμό φαρμακευτικής, ψυχοθεραπευτικής αντιμετώπισης , μαζί με αλλαγές στον τρόπο ζωής του ατόμου.

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Ωραίο θέμα...

Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά απ' όσα έχετε ποστάρει οπότε ποστάρω κι' εγώ μερικά "δικά μου", μπορεί να ξαναεπανέλθω.

http://mobile.pathfinder.gr/stories/...-katathlipshs/

http://www.sigmalive.com/archive/lif.../health/316011

http://www.elenakostaki.com/#!-----/c16vz

http://expandedconsciousness.com/201...tired-hearing/

http://www.aftognosia.gr/methodoi-ps...-11-52-52.html

http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lif...epression.html

----------


## Constantly curious

Μια ενδιαφερουσα ιστορια, στην οποια βρηκα σημαντικες εξηγησεις περι χρονιας καταθλιψης και την μοιραζομαι μαζι σας.

http://www.pitsilidis.gr/magazine_gr...88&category=16

----------


## agnostix

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλες τις βασανισμένες ψυχές,εύχομαι σε όλους ηρεμία και υγεία !!!!

----------


## Macgyver

Οχι χρονια πολλα σε μη βασανισμενες ψυχες ? γιατι τετοια διακριση ?

----------


## agnostix

> Οχι χρονια πολλα σε μη βασανισμενες ψυχες ? γιατι τετοια διακριση ?


Καλησπερα Αγγελε
Σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης ποσσεσ πιθανοτητες υπαρχουν να συμμετεχουν αβασανιστοι ανθρωποι ? :P

----------


## elis

a μη το λεσ πολλοι ειναι ιμιτασιον νομιζουν οτι εχουν προβλημα αλλα αμα τουσ πεισ κανα δυο κουβεντουλεσ ομορφεσ φευγει
αυτοι για μενα ειναι ιμιτασιον γιατι το δικο μου προβλημα δε φευγει με τιποτα

----------


## agnostix

> a μη το λεσ πολλοι ειναι ιμιτασιον νομιζουν οτι εχουν προβλημα αλλα αμα τουσ πεισ κανα δυο κουβεντουλεσ ομορφεσ φευγει
> αυτοι για μενα ειναι ιμιτασιον γιατι το δικο μου προβλημα δε φευγει με τιποτα


Γεια σου ελις μου,φυσικα ο καθενας με τα προβληματα του,αλλοι σε μεγαλυτερο κ αλλοι σε μικροτερο βαθμο,να συμπληρωσω μονο ,εκτος απο χρονια πολλα να ειναι κ χρονια καλα  :Smile:

----------


## elis

εγω ενα θα σου πω κουκλα μου κι αμα θεσ το πιστευεισ ολο το κουμπι ειναι τα λεφτα
αμα εχεισ λεφτα τρεχεισ ολη μερα στουσ γιατρουσ και τα νοσοκομεια να δεισ τι εχεισ αμα
δεν εχεισ καθεσαι σπιτι σου περνεισ τα φαρμακακια σου και κανεισ υπομονη
οτι θα γινει κανενα θαυμα αμα εσεισ εχετε λεφτα να γυρνατε στουσ γιατρουσ να κανετε εξετασεισ
για να βρειτε την δεν παει καλα η τι παει καλα εγω δεν εχω λεφτα για πεταμα 
και τετοιεσ μαλακιεσ δεν κανω πλεον εκανα τη γυρα μου ενημερωθηκα και τωρα ξανα μαλακιεσ δεν κανω
κι ασ μην ειμαι καλα κι ασ μη γινω ποτε καλα δε με νοιαζει πλεον αλλαξα
οταν ετρεχα μου λεγαν μαλακιεσ τωρα προτιμω να παω για καφε και να ζω το μαρτυριο παρα να παω στο γιατρο
τελοσ για μενα αυτα αλλαξα πολυ οχι λιγο και λεφτα να ειχα δε θα τα δινα πλεον με τιποτα

----------


## agnostix

με αποσυντονησες βρε ελισ ,πανω σε τι το λες αυτο ?

----------


## elis

σε ολη την κατασταση των βασανισμενων ψυχων ξερεισ ποσο αυθεντικα βασανισμενοι υπαρχουν εκει εξω πολλοι
ξερεισ τι κανουν ολοι αυτοι δεν πανε στουσ γιατρουσ δεν μπαινουν σε φορουμ ξερεισ τι κανουνε
δουλευουνε βασανιζομενοι να ζησουνε δε θα τουσ βρεισ εδω μεσα παντωσ οι αληθινα βασανισμενοι ειναι εκει εξω
εγω δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι εδω

----------


## elis

εγω τουσ βλεπω εσεισ δε θα τουσ δειτε ποτε μου φαινεται

----------


## agnostix

> εγω τουσ βλεπω εσεισ δε θα τουσ δειτε ποτε μου φαινεται


Ισως κ να μην εχεις κ αδικο

----------


## elis

καθενασ με τουσ ομοιουσ του κουκλα μου ετσι ειναι η ζωη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω πιστευω οτι σχεδον ολοι περνουν απο τη φαση πηγα σε ψυχολογο
η διαφορα ειναι..
οτι αυτοι που συμβιβαζονται ευκολα θα μεινουν εκει
αυτοι που ειναι ασυμβιβαστοι θα φυγουν
κ αυτοι που το τερματισαν θα βρουν δικες τους λυσεις.

----------


## orestiss

"Φταίω για όλα": 11 παγίδες που δημιουργούν ενοχές

Η Προσωποποίηση. Η μητέρα της ενοχής.

Πιστεύετε ότι είστε υπεύθυνοι για κάποιο αρνητικό γεγονός ενώ δεν υπάρχει κάποια αντικειμενική απόδειξη για κάτι τέτοιο; Συμπεραίνετε αυθαίρετα πως ό, τι συμβαίνει είναι σφάλμα δικό σας ή εκφράζει την ανικανότητά σας ακόμα και όταν εσείς δεν φταίτε ούτε στο ελάχιστο; Τότε σίγουρα πρέπει να διαβάσετε το άρθρο του ψυχοθεραπευτή Ντέιβιντ Μπερνς που ακολουθεί.

Επιστημονική επιμέλεια κειμένου, ψυχίατρος- ψυχοθεραπευτής, κύριος Γρηγόρης Σίμος.

Κάποτε όταν μια ασθενής μου δεν εφάρμοσε την μέθοδο θεραπείας που είχα προτείνει είπα: Είμαι απαίσιος θεραπευτής, εγώ φταίω που η δεν εφάρμοσε την τεχνική αυτοβοήθειας που της σύστησα. Εγώ φταίω που δε δούλεψε αρκετά ώστε να μπορέσει να βοηθηθεί. Ομοίως και μια μητέρα που το παιδί της παίρνει κακούς βαθμούς σκέφτεται: «Είμαι κακή μητέρα». Παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πολλά.

Η προσωποποίηση σας δημιουργεί ενοχές που σας κάνουν να παραλύετε. Υποφέρετε από κάτι τρομακτικό δυσβάσταχτο αίσθημα ευθύνης που σας αναγκάζει να επωμίζεσθε τα λάθη όλου του κόσμου. Συγχέετε την επιρροή με τον έλεγχο στους άλλους αλλά ξεχνάτε πως κανείς δεν έχει την ικανότητα να ελέγχει απόλυτα την συμπεριφορά των άλλων. Αυτό που κάνουν οι άλλοι είναι δική τους ευθύνη όχι δική σας.

Υπάρχουν 10 πολύ συνηθισμένες λάθος σκέψεις που μας οδηγούν σε αυτή τη συμπεριφορά. Μάθετε να τις αναγνωρίζετε και προσπαθήστε να τις θυμάστε σαν τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου σας. Η γνώση τους θα σας φανεί ανεκτίμητη κάθε φορά που δημιουργείτε ενοχές στον εαυτό σας.

Οι σκέψη του όλα ή τίποτα. Βλέπετε τα πράγματα σαν άσπρα ή μαύρα χωρίς τις ενδιάμεσες αποχρώσεις του γκρι. Τα πράγματα είναι είτε εξαίσια είτε απαίσια και αν ότι απέχει ελάχιστα από το να είναι τέλειο τότε είναι απόλυτα αποτυχημένο.

Η υπεργενίκευση. Βλέπετε μια μοναδική αρνητική λεπτομέρεια και επικεντρωνόσαστε αποκλειστικά σε αυτή έτσι ώστε να καταλήγετε ότι όλη η κατάσταση είναι αρνητική. Η στάση αυτή θυμίζει μια σταγόνα μελάνι που χρωματίζει όλο το νερό ενός ποτηριού.

Η απόρριψη του θετικού. Απορρίπτετε τις θετικές εμπειρίες επιμένοντας πως δε μετράνε επιμένοντας Πως δεν μετράνε για τον ένα ή τον ‘άλλο λόγο. Με τον τρόπο αυτό διατηρείτε κάποιες αρνητικές πεποιθήσεις που έρχονται σε πλήρη αντίθεση με τις καθημερινές σας καταστάσεις.

Βγάζετε αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα. Προτρέχετε στην εξαγωγή αρνητικών συμπερασμάτων. Συμπεραίνετε πως κάποιος είναι ενχθεικός απέναντί σας χωρίς να ελέγχετε αν αυτό ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Συνήθως προβλέπετε ότι όλα θα πάνε στραβά στο μέλλον και πείθετε τον εαυτό σας συνέχεια για αρνητικές εξελίξεις. Μπορεί να τις προκαλείτε κιόλας με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

Μεγενθύνετε τα πάντα- λειτουργείτε καταστροφολογικά ή προκαλείτε σμίκρυνση των συμβάντων. Συνήθως δίνετε μεγάλη σημασία στην επιτυχία κάποιου άλλου και κάνετε να φαίνονται μηδαμινά τα όσα καταφέρνετε εσείς.

Χρησιμοποιείτε τη συναισθηματική λογική. Πιστεύετε πως τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα αντικατοπτρίζουν απαραίτητα και την πραγματικότητα. Αισθάνομαι έτσι , συνεπώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.

Οι δηλώσεις του ΠΡΕΠΕΙ. Προσπαθείτε να περάσετε τις επιθυμίες σας ή τη συμπεριφορά των άλλων από ο κρεβάτι του Προκρούστη υποτάσσοντάς τα σε πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει. Οι συναισθηματικές συνέπειες τέτοιων γνωστικών λαθών είναι ντροπή και ενοχή ια σας θυμό και πίκρα για τους άλλους ανάλογα με το που κατευθύνετε αυτά τα πρέπει

Η ανακρίβεια. Πρόκειται για μια μορφή ακραίας υπεργενίκευσης όπου ένα λάθος ή μια αδυναμία σας, σας μεταφέρει από το έχω στο είμαι. Έτσι αντί να σκεφτείτε έχω κάνει λάθος σκέφτεστε είμαι ένα λάθος. Όταν η συμπεριφορά κάποιου σας απογοητεύει του κολλάτε μια αρνητική ετικέτα. Είναι ένα τέρας. Η ανακρίβεια είναι το γνωστικό εκείνο λάθος όταν περιγράφετε ένα γεγονός με εκφράσεις ανακριβείς ή συναισθηματικά φορτισμένες.

----------


## elis

> εγω πιστευω οτι σχεδον ολοι περνουν απο τη φαση πηγα σε ψυχολογο
> η διαφορα ειναι..
> οτι αυτοι που συμβιβαζονται ευκολα θα μεινουν εκει
> αυτοι που ειναι ασυμβιβαστοι θα φυγουν
> κ αυτοι που το τερματισαν θα βρουν δικες τους λυσεις.


λαικ με δεκα αστερια μισελεν και χρηση εγγυηση εκο απο βενζιναδικο του κυρ μητσου του αλκοολολικου που ομωσ ειναι καλοσ ανθρωποσ και εχει και δυο παιδια καλα ειναι κι αυτα αλλα θελουν στρωσιμο ακομα τελοσ παντων πολυ μ αρεσε αυτο οντωσ ετσι ειναι

----------


## kutchunie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcsFZM3xuko

Δεν μιλάει ακριβώς για την κατάθλιψη, αλλά πιστευω πως ο μηναχισμός που σε οδηγει στην εξαρτηση μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με τον μηχανισμό που σε οδηγεί να αποκοπεις από τον εαυτό σου και να οδηγηθείς σε διάφορες ψυχικές αρρώστιες, όπως και η κατάθλιψη.

----------


## Deleted-member250416

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TBbd-3wWuaE

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> εγω πιστευω οτι σχεδον ολοι περνουν απο τη φαση πηγα σε ψυχολογο
> η διαφορα ειναι..
> οτι αυτοι που συμβιβαζονται ευκολα θα μεινουν εκει
> αυτοι που ειναι ασυμβιβαστοι θα φυγουν
> κ αυτοι που το τερματισαν θα βρουν δικες τους λυσεις.


Ό,τι πιο εύστοχο έχω διαβάσει τελευταία. Συμφωνώ Άλεξ.

----------


## orestiss

υπαρχουν διαθεσιμοι ελληνικοι υποτιτλοι

----------


## orestiss

αυτο το βιντεο εχει το καλο οτι ο ευτυχης (οσι ξερετε το καναλι του ανεβαζε μια περιοδο τετοια βιντεο -ψαξτε οσοι δεν ξερετε ειναι πολυ ενδιαφεροντα) ειναι οτι δεν αναφερει απλως τεχνικες τις αναλυει οσο μπορει..
αυτο ειναι ενα tip οταν διαβαζετε τετοια αρθρα (να βρισκετε μονοι σας λυσεις σε αυτα που διαβαζετε) μονο ετσι εχει νοημα (γνωμη μου)!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μπραβο ορεστη πολυ γλυκο βιντεακι

----------


## orestiss

χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε ρεα ! συμπτωματικα επειδη ειμαι fan του ευτυχη και παρακολουθω τα βιντεο του ανεβασε σημερα ενα βιντεο και ειπε γιατι σταματησε να ανεβαζει τα "mind food"...

η συμβουλη του τα λεει ολα...
και ειναι ενα βημα πιστευω για οσους προσπαθουμε να βγουμε απο τον κυκλο της μιζεριας (ας πουμε) ,της στεναχωριας ,του προβληματισμου , των κακων σκεψεων..

τι λεει λοιπον? σταματηησε να κανει τα βιντεο γιατι του "ετρωγαν το χρονο να κανει αλλα πραγματα(που ηταν τα πραγματα και οι συμπεριφορες που μιλουσε στα βιντεο)

αυτο ειναι σαν μια πολυ καλη συμβουλη πιστευω απο ενα ανθρωπο που απο τι φενεται ειχε καποιες δυσκολιες οπως εμεις και τα καταφερε!

δεν κανω τον εξυπνο αλλωστε εχω και γω πολλα θεματα να λυσω ακομα αλλα πιστευω το βιντεο αλλα και η συμβουλη του να σας βαλει λιγο σε (θετικες)σκεψεις!

πιστεψτε παιδια οτι μπορειτε να καταφερετε , μπορειτε ειμαι σιγουρος!!!! αλληλοβοηθιομαστε εδω περα για να πετυχουμε ενα στοχο , να απαλλαγουμε απο αυτες τις σκεψεις που μας καταστρεφουν την ζωη !
δεν ειναι ευκολο αλλα γινεται , με προσπαθεια !!!

το βιντεο

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

συμφωνω μαζι σου ορεστη..εγω δεν τον συμπαθουσα τον ευτυχη αλλα τωρα αλλαξα γνωμη :Wink:

----------


## orestiss

θα ακολουθησουν και αλλα αρθρα απλως θελω να επεξεργαστω για να επιλεξω τα καταλληλα ... καλο θα ηταν να συζηταμε για αυτα τα αρθρα ! πχ αν θελει να προσθετει καποιος κατι σαυτα που ειπα προηγουμενως να το πει ευχαριστως.

----------


## orestiss

http://www.healingeffect.gr/2016/01/6_15-2.html

6 πράγματα που κάνουν όσοι αγαπούν τον εαυτό τους!


Η ευτυχία, λένε, δεν είναι στόχος, αλλά τρόπος ζωής. Τα πρότυπα του δυτικού κόσμου τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, κατασκεύασαν (με την ευγενική μας ( :Wink:  ανοχή) κατευθυνόμενους ανθρώπους σε έναν καταναλωτικό κόσμο. Παρακάτω θα βρεις 6 πράγματα που θα σε κάνουν λίγο πιο ελεύθερο και λίγο πιο ευτυχισμένο.
Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να σε αγχώνουν πράγματα που δεν έχουν καν συμβεί ακόμα και δεν ξέρεις αν τελικά θα συμβούν. Όταν σχεδιάζεις το μέλλον ξεχνάς να χαρείς για οτιδήποτε υπέροχο σου συμβαίνει τώρα.

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να αρέσεις σε όλους

Μάθε να αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου με τα όλα τα προτερήματα και τα ελαττώματά σου. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να αρέσεις σε όλους, επομένως δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να κάνεις πράγματα ή και να αλλάζεις την προσωπικότητά σου προκειμένου να κερδίσεις τη συμπάθεια ή την έγκριση των άλλων. «Σ’ όποιον αρέσουμε».

Μην προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις τους άλλους

Σε αντιστοιχία με το «μην αλλάζεις για κάνεναν» έτσι και εσύ μην προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις τους γύρω σου προκειμένου να ταιριάξεις καλύτερα μαζί τους. Μάθε να ζεις μαζί τους αρμονικά, βρες το κουμπί που θα σε συνδέσει με τον κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά και όταν έχεις πρόβλημα με κάποιον, προσπάθησε μαζί του να βρεις μια λύση, χωρίς να του κάνεις επίθεση γιατί έχει κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό που δεν σου αρέσει.

Μην εξαρτάσαι από τους φίλους σου

Οι φίλοι είναι το πιο όμορφο πράγμα που μπορείς να έχεις στη ζωή σου. Πρέπει όμως να μπορείς να σταθείς και μόνος σου στα πόδια σου, γιατί πολλές φορές θα βρεθείς αντιμέτωπος με δύσκολες καταστάσεις και οι φίλοι σου δεν θα βρίσκονται πάντα εκεί για να σε στηρίζουν. Άλλωστε η υπερβολική προσκόλληση στους ανθρώπους γύρω σου, όπως και σε κάθε τομέα, δεν είναι υγιής.

Μην αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι μόνο από τη δουλειά σου

Είσαι μια πολλαπλή προσωπικότητα με ενδιαφέροντα και εμπειρίες, δεν είσαι μόνο το επάγγελμά σου. Έτσι λοιπόν, όταν σε ρωτάει κάποιος «τι κάνεις στη ζωή σου» μην απαντάς «Είμαι γιατρός». Να περιγράφεις τον εαυτό σου με όσο πιο πολλά χαρακτηριστικά μπορείς. Να δηλώνεις ότι δεν είσαι απλά μια δουλειά αλλά είσαι εθελοντής/ λάτρης του καφέ/ εθισμένος στα ταξίδια/ συμμετέχεις στο τάδε project αυτή την περίοδο και κάθε άλλη πτυχή του εαυτού σου που θες οι άλλοι να γνωρίζουν.

Φτιάξε μια φιλοσοφία γύρω από την οποία θες να ζεις

Βρες τις αξίες και τα ιδανικά που σε εκφράζουν και ύστερα ανακάλυψε τους τρόπους με τους οποίους θα τα εντάξεις στην καθημερινότητά σου. Να κρίνεις τι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος σύμφωνα με τις δικές σου αντιλήψεις και όχι με το τι σου λένε οι άλλοι ότι «πρέπει» να κάνεις. Παράλληλα να είσαι ο πιο σκληρός κριτής του εαυτού σου.

Ζήσε στο σήμερα, όχι στο αύριο

Είναι πιο πολυχρησιμοποιημένη συμβουλή, αλλά και η πιο αληθινή. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να σε αγχώνουν πράγματα που δεν έχουν καν συμβεί ακόμα και δεν ξέρεις αν τελικά θα συμβούν. Όταν σχεδιάζεις το μέλλον ξεχνάς να χαρείς για οτιδήποτε υπέροχο σου συμβαίνει τώρα. Είναι πολύ όμορφο να κάνεις όνειρα, μην ξεχνάς όμως να απολαμβάνεις το σήμερα, γιατί είναι αυτό που ευχόσουν να έρθει χθες.

----------


## orestiss



----------


## orestiss

«Στη ζωή αξίζει να ξοδεύεις μόνο για ταξίδια και βιβλία!»

Έρχονται κάποιες στιγμές που κάνουμε τον απολογισμό μας. Ο απολογισμός δεν έχει μια μορφή. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε τον συναισθηματικό απολογισμό μας, τον οικονομικό, τον οικογενειακό· εξαρτάται κάθε φορά, έχει πολλές όψεις.

Από μία ηλικία και πέρα κάθεσαι κι αναρωτιέσαι: «Εγώ τι έκανα σ’ αυτή τη ζωή; Τι έδωσα; Τι πήρα; Τι απέκτησα; Τι μου έμεινε;». Λέω από μια ηλικία και πέρα γιατί κάτω απ’ τα τριάντα, συνήθως, οι προτεραιότητες κι οι εκτιμήσεις έχουν άλλα κριτήρια. Ένα παραπάνω η γενικότερη οικονομική, πολιτική, κοινωνική κατάσταση μας οδηγούν σε τέτοιου είδους σκέψεις.

Τελικά, το συμπέρασμα είναι ένα. Ξέρετε πού πρέπει να ξοδεύουμε τα χρήματά μας; Σε ταξίδια και βιβλία, μόνο αυτά μένουν και μόνο αυτά τ’ αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους.

Τα ταξίδια και τα βιβλία προσφέρουν αναμνήσεις, εικόνες, μυρωδιές, προβληματίζουν, ανοίγουν τους ορίζοντες, σε βάζουν να δεις κι άλλους κόσμους άγνωστους, φανταστικούς ή πραγματικούς, πηγαίνουν τη σκέψη ένα βήμα παραπέρα.

Το κυριότερο είναι πως δε χαλάνε, κανείς δεν μπορεί να τα καταστρέψει. Κι αν καούν οι φωτογραφίες του ταξιδιού κι αν σκιστούν οι σελίδες του βιβλίου, η μνήμη τα κρατάει ζωντανά έτσι κι αλλιώς. Ακόμη κι όταν ένας άνθρωπος νοσήσει από ασθένεια που του καταστρέφει τη μνήμη, έχει γίνει τόσο ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος, τόσο ανοιχτόμυαλος, τόσο χορτασμένος που κανένας δεν είναι σε θέση να αμφισβητήσει το ποιόν του.

Γιατί να ξοδεύουμε χρήματα σε υλικά; Γιατί έχουμε γίνει τόσο άπληστοι κι αχόρταγοι και ταυτόχρονα ανικανοποίητοι; Όσα έχουμε άλλα τόσα θέλουμε κι όσα χρήματα κι αν ξοδέψουμε θέλουμε άλλα τόσα για να συνεχίσουμε να ξοδεύουμε.

Θέλουμε σπίτια, αυτοκίνητα, ρούχα, κοσμήματα, καλλυντικά, παπούτσια, τσάντες, έπιπλα. Ανοίγουμε γεμάτες ντουλάπες και ως δια μαγείας δεν έχουμε τίποτα να φορέσουμε, μετά από πέντε χρόνια δε μας αρέσει ο καναπές και θέλουμε καινούριο.

Παθαίνουμε παράκρουση με τις ρυτίδες και τρέχουμε να τις γεμίσουμε, αν το παπούτσι δεν είναι φέτος στη μόδα ούτε γι’ αστείο δεν μπαίνει στο πόδι μας, «χρειαζόμαστε» και κινητό και τάμπλετ και υπολογιστή, ξυπνάμε και κοιμόμαστε με «θέλω αυτό» και «πρέπει να πάρω εκείνο».

Τελικά; Χάνουμε το νόημα, χάνουμε την ουσία.

Ένα ζευγάρι παπούτσια, δυο μπλούζες, ένα κολιέ, μια κρέμα, ένα γκατζετάκι λιγότερα και θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε δέκα βιβλία ή να κάναμε ένα ταξίδι. Δε θέλει κόπο, τρόπο θέλει. Δε μιλάω για υπερβολές, για μέτρο μιλάω κι αξίες. Σαφώς κι όλοι χρειαζόμαστε ποιότητα στην καθημερινότητα μας, δε χρειαζόμαστε, όμως, τις υπερβολές και τις πολυτέλειες.

Διάβασε και ταξίδεψε κι όταν σε ρωτήσει κάποιος: «Εσύ τι κέρδισες απ’ τη ζωή σου;» Θα έχεις ένα εκατομμύριο πράγματα να του πεις. «Γνώρισα χώρες, πόλεις, χωριά που μόνο όταν τα είδα κατάλαβα πόσο «μικροί» είμαστε, πόσο «τίποτα» μέσα σ’ έναν πελώριο κόσμο. Είδα ανθρώπους διαφορετικούς, μ’ άλλες συνήθειες. Δοκίμασα γεύσεις παράξενες στο δικό μου ουρανίσκο, άκουσα πρωτόγνωρους ήχους, έφτασαν στη μύτη μου ξεχωριστές μυρωδιές.

Μίλησα μ’ ανθρώπους άλλων θρησκειών, άλλης φιλοσοφίας και διαπίστωσα την πολυπλοκότητα της ανθρώπινης σκέψης. Έζησα για μερικές ώρες στην εποχή της Αναγέννησης, στην Κατοχή, στη γαλλική επανάσταση, στην αρχαία Ελλάδα, στη μεταπολίτευση.

Για τετρακόσιες σελίδες ήμουν μια ζωγράφος, μια υπηρέτρια, μια *****, μια καταζητούμενη, μια ηθοποιός, μια δημοσιογράφος, μια πολύτεκνη μητέρα.

Στ’ αλήθεια ή στα ψέματα ο κόσμος ανοίχτηκε μπροστά μου και δε θα σταματήσει ν’ ανοίγεται γιατί ο κόσμος είναι τεράστιος. Τα μέρη δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ και τα βιβλία είναι άπειρα.»

Γι’ αυτό τα επόμενα χρήματα που θα φτάσουν στα χέρια σου, φρόντισε να τα επενδύσεις σωστά.

----------


## orestiss

http://www.e-psychology.gr/depressio...tathlipsi.html


Για σένα που νίκησες την κατάθλιψη...

Εκείνη την ημέρα ένοιωθα πιο κουρασμένη από ποτέ. Ένας ανυπόστατος φόβος και μία υπερβολική ανησυχία τάραζαν τη γαλήνη και τη σκέψη μου. Δίχως να το καταλάβω, κουλουριάστηκα στο κρεβάτι μου, πήρα το μαξιλάρι μου και άρχισα να κλαίω. Έκλαιγα σαν ένα μικρό και απροστάτευτο κουταβάκι και δεν μπορούσα να ερμηνεύσω απόλυτα το ‘’γιατί’’.

Ίσως να έκλαιγα για τη δύσκολη καθημερινότητα, ίσως να πονούσα για κάτι που χάθηκε, ίσως να με φόβιζε το άγνωστο Αύριο. Ένοιωθα αυτό το σκοτάδι να σκεπάζει σα πέπλο την ψυχή μου τόσες και τόσες εβδομάδες. Που έγιναν απροσδόκητα ημέρες...

Σηκώθηκα με δυσκολία από το κρεβάτι, ντύθηκα και έκανα βιαστικά ένα κρύο ντους. Το κρύο νερό με ζωντάνεψε και λειτούργησε ως ένα προσωρινό αγχολυτικό. Κατέβηκα στο σαλόνι, έφαγα κάτι βιαστικά και άρχισα να σημειώνω σε ένα χαρτάκι τις σκέψεις μου. Σε εκείνο το άψυχο χαρτί ξεδίπλωσα όλα αυτά που ένοιωθα , ήταν ο φίλος μου, η παρηγοριά μου..

Συλλογιζόμουν τον καταιγισμό των αρνητικών συναισθημάτων που με είχαν καταβάλλει και άρχισα να με κατηγορώ: Πώς γίνεται εσύ μικρέ, δειλέ, αδύναμε εαυτέ μου να πονάς τόσο πολύ και να είσαι τόσο ασεβής απέναντι στη δυστυχία που μπορεί να βιώνει ένας διπλανός σου , η οποία μπορεί να είναι χειρότερη και πιο οδυνηρή από τα δικά σου αδιέξοδα; Πόσο μεγάλη αισχρότητα διαπράττεις αυτή τη στιγμή δειλέ εαυτέ μου , όταν άλλοι άνθρωποι χαμογελούν παρά τις όποιες αντιξοότητες! Κι έτσι, κουβάλησα επιπλέον ένα φορτίο ενοχών; Ήμουν αδικαιολόγητα άραγε τόσα ψυχικά καθημαγμένη; Μήπως θεώρησα ασεβώς ότι μόνο το δικό μου Εγώ ή τα δικά μου μικροπροβλήματα έχουν αξία και υπόσταση;

Η αλήθεια απείχε από αυτές μου τις σκέψεις. Η ευαισθησία της ψυχής ενός ανθρώπου και η στεναχώρια που μπορεί να νοιώθει για ένα δικό του δυσάρεστο γεγονός , είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα; Η επιθυμία να κλάψεις, να πονέσεις για κάτι που εσένα σε πληγώνει δεν είναι ασέβεια, ούτε αγνωμοσύνη, είναι μία προσωπική κάθαρση της ψυχής σου που πληγώθηκε. Οι ενοχές είναι ανούσιες και περιττές

Κανείς δεν μπορεί να κατηγορήσει την ταλαιπωρημένη ψυχή σου, κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε γεμίσει ενοχές επειδή νοιώθεις στεναχωρημένος ή ευσυγκίνητος ή κλαις σαν ένα κουτάβι.

Αν η ψυχή σου πονάει, ποιος μπορεί να μετρήσει την αξία του πόνου, ποια κυβικά, ποια σταθμά θα καθορίσουν την ευαισθησία σου, φίλε/φίλη; Δείξε συμπόνια στον ταλαιπωρημένο και βασανισμένο εαυτό σου , κάνε κρύα μπάνια και κλάψε όταν νοιώσεις την ανάγκη. Μη στεναχωριέσαι για εκείνο το σεντόνι που σκεπάστηκες ώρες ατελείωτες και έκλαιγες μερόνυχτα ολόκληρα. Κάτω από ένα τέτοιο σεντόνι, βρεθήκαμε κάποτε κι εμείς , κλάψαμε ώρες, πονέσαμε, ξεσπάσαμε –και ίσως , κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο διάβα της ζωής, ξαναβρεθούμε.

Θα περάσει ο πόνος, φίλε/ φίλη. Όλα αυτά που πλήγωσαν την ψυχή σου θα περάσουν και θα φαντάζουν σύντομα μία ανάμνηση μακρινή και ξεθωριασμένη. Το χαμόγελό σου θα ανθίσει ξανά στα χείλη σου και αυτές οι μαύρες μέρες θα παρέλθουν ανεπιστρεπτί. Θα νικήσεις αυτά που καταδυναστεύουν την ψυχή σου και αυτές οι μαύρες μέρες θα φύγουν, θα χαθούν, το Αύριο θα σε περιμένει. Αγκάλιασε τον εαυτό και συμπόνεσε τον Εαυτό σου σήμερα. Θα τα καταφέρεις! Θα τα καταφέρουμε!

----------


## orestiss

*Οι ψυχολόγοι λένε: αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου! Μάθε πως μπορείς να το κάνεις...
*
Αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου; Απόδειξη... 
Η απόδειξη είναι η ίδια σου η ζωή. Μήπως παραμένεις σε μια σχέση με έναν σύντροφο που σε κακοποιεί συναισθηματικά ή σωματικά; Μήπως ζηλεύεις πολύ; Μήπως η χαμηλή σου αυτοεκτίμηση δημιουργεί προβλήματα; 

Στο πρόσφατο live chat που κάναμε με την ψυχολόγο Χρυσούλα Μαυράκη οι περισσότερες απαντήσεις είχαν ως κεντρικό πυρήνα αυτό ακριβώς. Πρέπει να αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Μόνο τότε θα λύσεις τα προβλήματά σου... Πώς όμως γίνεται αυτό; Η ψυχολόγος απαντά... 

“Το να αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό, όσο και να πιστεύουμε ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι που αγαπούν τον εαυτό τους είναι εγωκεντρικοί, εγωιστές, εγωπαθείς και αυτό που λέμε “παρτάκηδες”. 

Οι περισσότεροι από το μεγάλωμα, από την αγωγή, από την ανατροφή που έχουμε δεχθεί είμαστε ενοχικοί, δεν πιστεύουμε στον εαυτό μας, θεωρούμε πως ό, τι μας συμβεί μας αξίζει κι ότι πρώτα αγαπάμε τους άλλους, δηλαδή να αγαπάμε τον πλησίον μας χωρίς όμως να αγαπάμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο τον εαυτό μας. Ο καλός Χριστός που έκανε μια βαθιά τομή για τη φιλοσοφία της εποχής είπε να αγαπάμε και τους άλλους όσο αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας. Θεώρησε δηλαδή αξιωματική αλήθεια ότι πρώτα από όλα πρέπει να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας”. 

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ... 
Για να μάθουμε να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας και μάλιστα έμπρακτα θα πρέπει να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας τα εξής:

1. Σημειώνουμε τα θετικά μας σημεία αλλά και τα αρνητικά μας. Τα αρνητικά ξέρουμε ότι θα σβήσουν στη λάμψη των θετικών, αλλά τα θετικά δεν τα αγνοούμε τα έχουμε διαρκώς στο μυαλό μας. Σκεφτόμαστε πόσα προσόντα έχουμε, πόσο αξίζουμε και πόσο περισσότερο θα δείξουμε αυτά τα θετικά μας στοιχεία, χωρίς βέβαια να εγκαταλείπουμε και την προσπάθεια να διορθώσουμε τα κακά μας στοιχεία.


2. Αναδεικνύουμε τα καλά μας σημεία. Μια γυναίκα η οποία έχει όμορφα μάτια, ακόμη και αν δεν έχει τέλειο δέρμα ή έχει πολλά κιλά, τονίζοντας τα μάτια της αυτόματα κλέβει την παράσταση και η πρώτη εντύπωση που θα έχει οποιοσδήποτε την συναντήσει, θα είναι τα υπέροχα μάτια της. Και βέβαια δεν μένουμε στα κυριολεκτικά, πάμε και στα μεταφορικά. Δηλαδή μια έξυπνη γυναίκα αναδεικνύει το χιούμορ της, την εξυπνάδα της που μπορεί να είναι ανώτερα της εξωτερικής της εμφάνισης όπου με αυτό τον τρόπο όμως κλέβει την παράσταση.


3. Κανακεύουμε τον εαυτό μας. Του κάνουμε κάποια χατήρια και τον επιβραβεύουμε για όλη την προσπάθεια. Είναι σκληρό το να αρνούμαστε στον εαυτό μας όλα όσα τον ευχαριστούν. Αντίθετα πρέπει με μέτρο και βέβαια βάση των δυνατοτήτων μας να έχουμε πάντα κάτι τι να τον ανταμείψουμε. Μια έξτρα επίσκεψη στο κομμωτήριο, μια επίσκεψη σε ένα spa μία στο τόσο, ένα καινούριο πουκάμισο που θα το συνδυάσουμε με τα υπάρχοντα ρούχα μας και θα μας δώσει ένα τόνο φρεσκάδας στην εμφάνισή μας. Είναι κάτι που κάνουμε για να δείξουμε στον εαυτό μας ότι τον αγαπάμε και τον αναδεικνύουμε. 


4. Φροντίζουμε τον εαυτό μας οπωσδήποτε τόσο ως προς την υγεία όσο και προς την εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Αν αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου ακολουθείς την προληπτική υγιεινή, πηγαίνεις και κάνεις εξετάσεις που σου χρειάζονται και δεν παραλείπεις τίποτε: Ούτε να πας στον οδοντίατρο, ούτε με το τεστ παπ, ούτε την μαστογραφία όταν πια είσαι σε ηλικία να το κάνεις και με αυτό τον τρόπο του δείχνεις ότι νοιάζεσαι για εκείνον.

Αν εμείς οι ίδιοι δεν αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας, πως περιμένουμε να μας αγαπήσουν οι άλλοι; Αν εμείς οι ίδιοι δεν πιστεύουμε στον εαυτό μας, πως είναι δυνατόν να κάνουμε τους άλλους να πιστέψουν σε εμάς; Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είμαι πωλητής και πουλάω μια καινούρια μάρκα σκούπας... Αν εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι η σκούπα είναι καλή και είναι για τα σκουπίδια, πως θα πείσω τον αγοραστή να την πάρει; Αν πιστεύουμε στον εαυτό μας και τον αγαπάμε και τον αναδεικνύουμε και τον φροντίζουμε, τότε θα το καταλάβουν και οι άλλοι.


5. Τέλος, για να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας πρέπει να μάθουμε και να τον σεβόμαστε. Δηλαδή εκτός από το να τον αναδεικνύουμε, να τον φροντίζουμε και να τον προστατεύουμε και να τον κανακεύουμε, θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τον σεβόμαστε και να τον προστατεύουμε από κάθε επίθεση -είτε μείωσης είτε απόρριψης, είτε λεκτικής και συναισθηματικής βίας- κρατώντας αυτούς που το κάνουν μακριά μας και βάζοντάς τους στη θέση τους.

Με άλλα λόγια για να μάθουμε να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας θα πρέπει να μάθουμε και να κρατάμε όλους εκείνους που μας πληγώνουν, που μας μειώνουν, που μας υποτιμούν και μας υποβαθμίζουν μακριά μας.

----------


## Mara.Z

Μολις τωρα ανακαλυψα αυτο το νημα...
I will savour it!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## orestiss

http://spotthedot.gr/2016/10/auto-ei...-gia-tin.html/


Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο για την κατάθλιψη!
Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατη έρευνα που δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα Lancet φαίνεται πως ο πιο αποτελεσματικός τρόπος για την αντιμετώπιση της κατάθλιψης είναι μια γεμάτη καθημερινότητα.

Βγείτε έξω για φαγητό, παρακολουθήστε μαθήματα χορού ή δείτε τους φίλους σας. Μάλιστα όλες αυτές οι δραστηριότητες ονομάζονται «ενεργοποίηση συμπεριφοράς» και η έρευνα υποστηρίζει ότι η θεραπεία αυτή λειτουργεί το ίδιο με τις άλλες γνωστές θεραπείες, όπως την Γνωσιακή – Συμπεριφορική Ψυχοθεραπεία (CBT).

Η λύση; Δραστηριότητες που μειώνουν την απομόνωση και είναι απολαυστικές βρίσκονται στο επίκεντρο της «ενεργοποίησης συμπεριφοράς». Αυτή η θεραπεία – προωθείται από τον καθηγητή ψυχολογίας, Νιλ Τζάκοπσον, στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Ουάσιγκτον, από τη δεκαετία του 1990 – θεωρώντας ως γεγονός ότι τα καταθλιπτικά άτομα αποφεύγουν να έρχονται σε επαφή με άλλους ανθρώπους με αποτέλεσμα να ενισχύεται η κατάθλιψή τους.

«Τα καταθλιπτικά άτομα συχνά σκέφτονται ότι η διάθεσή τους είναι πεσμένη όλη την ώρα, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα η διάθεσή τους ανεβοκατεβαίνει, ανάλογα με το τι κάνουν», υποστηρίζει ο καθηγητής Ντέιβιντ Ρίτσαρντς, από το πανεπιστήμιο Exeter, και προσθέτει: «Όταν σταματήσουμε να κάνουμε πράγματα που βοηθούν στην κοινωνικοποίησή μας και κλεινόμαστε στον εαυτό μας, αυτό είναι που μας οδηγεί στην κατάθλιψη».

Η «ενεργοποίηση συμπεριφοράς» είναι μία θεραπεία στην οποία οι άνθρωποι με κατάθλιψη ενθαρρύνονται να ενισχύσουν τις δραστηριότητες που θα βελτιώσουν τη διάθεσή τους και να παρακολουθούν το πώς αισθάνονται κάθε φορά.

Στην έρευνα συμμετείχαν 440 άτομα με κατάθλιψη που ακολούθησαν είτε την «ενεργοποίηση συμπεριφοράς», είτε την CBT. Μετά από ένα χρόνο, δεν υπήρχε διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο ομάδων. Τα δύο τρίτα των ανθρώπων σε κάθε ομάδα ανέφεραν μείωση των συμπτωμάτων κατάθλιψης κατά 50%. Σύμφωνα με τον Ρίτσαρντς οι δραστηριότητες για την ενεργοποίηση συμπεριφοράς καθώς και η χρήση αντικαταθλιπτικών μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για όλα τα επίπεδα της κατάθλιψης. Δεν είναι όμως κατάλληλη για άτομα με αυτοκτονικές τάσεις.

Η ενεργοποίηση της συμπεριφοράς δεν είναι μία εύκολη λύση. «Είναι κάτι το πολύ δύσκολο. Δεν θέλουμε απλώς να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε τα αποτελέσματα της κατάθλιψης. Ζητάμε από τους ανθρώπους να παρακολουθούν ενεργά αυτό που κάνουν και τη σύνδεση με τη διάθεσή τους. Αυτό τους βοηθάει να διαπιστώσουν το πώς τους επηρεάζουν οι δραστηριότητες και το πώς αισθάνονται», υποστηρίζει ο καθηγητής

----------


## menis_64

ωραιο αυτο που βρηκες και μπραβο σου που σκεφτηκες να το ανεβασεις! Ειχα ανεβασει και εγω ενα παρομοιο θεμα, αλλα δεν το ειχα εκφρασει σωστα! Εγραφα οτι οι ανθρωποι που συναναστρεφονται με αλλους γενικοτερα, εχουν βοηθεια στην καταπολεμηση της καταθλιψης τους! Ηταν κατι το οποιο εβλεπα να γινοταν και να λειτουργει σε εμενα, οτι η παρεα ή η επικοινωνια με αλλους με εκανε να ξεχνιεμαι...! Και εβγαινα απο αυτον τον φαυλο κυκλο! Οποτε τα αποτελεσματα της ερευνας που αναφερεις δεν με εκπλησουν διολου...

----------


## orestiss

> ωραιο αυτο που βρηκες και μπραβο σου που σκεφτηκες να το ανεβασεις! Ειχα ανεβασει και εγω ενα παρομοιο θεμα, αλλα δεν το ειχα εκφρασει σωστα! Εγραφα οτι οι ανθρωποι που συναναστρεφονται με αλλους γενικοτερα, εχουν βοηθεια στην καταπολεμηση της καταθλιψης τους! Ηταν κατι το οποιο εβλεπα να γινοταν και να λειτουργει σε εμενα, οτι η παρεα ή η επικοινωνια με αλλους με εκανε να ξεχνιεμαι...! Και εβγαινα απο αυτον τον φαυλο κυκλο! Οποτε τα αποτελεσματα της ερευνας που αναφερεις δεν με εκπλησουν διολου...


ναι ισχυει αυτο με την επικοινωνια! πετυχαινει και σε μενα

----------


## black_adder

καλες οι αναλύσεις αλλά για να κάνεις πραγματα χρειαζονται και λεφτα που δεν υπάρχουν οταν εισαι για καιρό ανεργος. Η ψυχολογία δεν μπορεί να δώσει απάντηση σε αυτό  :Smile:

----------


## panagiwtis23

> καλες οι αναλύσεις αλλά για να κάνεις πραγματα χρειαζονται και λεφτα που δεν υπάρχουν οταν εισαι για καιρό ανεργος. Η ψυχολογία δεν μπορεί να δώσει απάντηση σε αυτό


Επίσκεψη σε τοπική δημοτική βιβλιοθήκη και διάβασμα...
Περπάτημα (θα κάνεις και οικονομία σε βενζίνες - εισιτήρια) αρκετή ώρα την μέρα...
Τρέξιμο - Γυμναστική γενικά...
Καφέδες και επιτραπέζια σπίτι σου - σε σπίτια φίλων...
Δωρεαν σεμινάρια - εκδηλώσεις (ειδικά για Αθήνα)...
Εθελοντισμός....

----------


## orestiss

δειτε τι ΟΛΟ,ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ!

συγκινηθηκα

----------


## orestiss

to tonizw OLO!

----------


## elis

Λαικ !!!!!

----------


## orestiss

ευχαριστω τον gamder11‎ που το ανεβασε

----------


## orestiss

καλημερα σε ολους ηθελα να πω και κατι (απο την εμπειρια και απο το φτωχο και <<ταλαιπωρημενο μυαλο μου) οπως ειχα αναφερει πριν κατι μηνες ειναι οτι σημασια πιο πολυ εχει η θεληση που εχει ο καθενας για να βγει απο μια ασχημη κατασταση .

ηθελα να ποσταρω ενα κειμενο που να ανεφερε πολυ καλα γαι την θεληση

ελπιζω να το βρω και να θυμηθω να το ποσταρω το βραδυ ή οταν το βρω

----------


## orestiss

θεληση ,υπομονη και επιμονη . 3 λεξεις που με εχουν βοηθησει αρκετα

----------


## orestiss

Στο άγνωστο με βάρκα την ελπίδα


Ο ποιητής Ρουμί μας λέει: «Αυτή τη στιγμή, γευόμαστε τη γεύση της αιωνιότητας». Υπερβείτε τον φόβο σας για το άγνωστο, εστιάζοντας στην παρούσα στιγμή. Γευθείτε τη στιγμή αυτή σαν μια στιγμή αιωνιότητας, και θα γευθείτε την εμπειρία της ελευθερίας.

Η πρώτη μας ανάγκη είναι να νιώθουμε ασφαλείς, αποφεύγοντας τον πόνο και να αισθανόμαστε άνετα στο περιβάλλον και στις σχέσεις μας. Κάθε άνθρωπος προσπαθεί καθημερινά να ζει με το αίσθημα ότι είναι ασφαλής. Από το παιδί, τον έφηβο, τον ενήλικα, μέχρι και τον υπερήλικα, όλοι μας χρειαζόμαστε σιγουριά και σταθερότητα, για να πορευθούμε στη ζωή.

Αντίστοιχα είναι και τα μηνύματα που δεχόμαστε από το περιβάλλον μας. Να είμαστε, δηλαδή με τους όμοιούς μας, να κολυμπάμε σε σίγουρα και γνώριμα νερά. Δημιουργούμε άρρηκτους δεσμούς εξάρτησης από το οικείο, διότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο νιώθουμε πως ελέγχουμε τα πάντα. Και έχουμε συνυφάνει την ύπαρξή μας με αυτό, γιατί έτσι μάθαμε να επιβιώνουμε. Στην ουσία, όμως, δεν πρόκειται, παρά για μια ψευδαίσθηση, μιας και ούτε το οικείο, ούτε κανείς δε εγγυάται τη συνέχειά μας στο αύριο. 

Το άγνωστο προκαλεί αρνητικούς συνειρμούς, πυροδοτώντας δυσλειτουργικές, εξαρτημένες σκέψεις (είναι αυτές που αποτελούνται από μια προϋπόθεση- «εάν» -και τη συνέπεια αυτής- «τότε», όπου η αλήθεια του συμπεράσματος εξαρτάται από την αλήθεια των υποθετικών προτάσεων). Παραδείγματος χάρη: «Ό, τι δεν ξέρεις, μπορεί να σε βλάψει, γιατί δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις, επομένως πρέπει να αποφεύγεις το άγνωστο, για να μπορείς να ελέγχεις τα πάντα.». 

Κάποιες άλλες ενδεικτικές συμπεριφορές “φόβου για το άγνωστο” σύμφωνα με τον Γουαίην Ντύερ είναι οι εξής:

Τρώμε το ίδιο είδος φαγητού σε όλη μας τη ζωή. Η εγκατάλειψη όμως της οικείας μας περιοχής μπορεί να μας ανοίξει έναν νέο γαστρονομικό κόσμο.
Ζούμε στην ίδια γειτονιά, πόλη, που ζούσαν οι γονείς, οι παππούδες μας. Φοβόμαστε έναν άλλο τόπο, μια νέα χώρα, μια νέα κουλτούρα.
Αρνούμαστε να ασχοληθούμε με ιδέες που δεν συμμεριζόμαστε.
Φοβόμαστε να δοκιμάσουμε μια καινούργια δραστηριότητα, επειδή νιώθουμε ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρουμε καλά.
Αποφεύγουμε ανθρώπους διαφορετικούς από εμάς. Αντί να συζητήσουμε με αυτούς, συζητάμε για αυτούς..
Μένουμε στην ίδια δουλειά, αν και δεν μας αρέσει γιατί φοβόμαστε το άγνωστο μιας νέας εργασίας.
Διατηρούμε ένα γάμο, μια σχέση ακόμα κι αν είμαστε δυστυχισμένοι γιατί φοβόμαστε να μείνουμε μόνοι.
Πηγαίνουμε διακοπές στα ίδια μέρη, χωρίς να δοκιμάζουμε να εξερευνήσουμε νέες περιοχές, γιατί φοβόμαστε μήπως δεν περάσουμε καλά.»
Μένοντας, μολαταύτα, ίδιοι δεν προχωράμε και δεν απολαμβάνουμε τη ζωή μας και τις ευκαιρίες που μας προσφέρει.

Δυστυχώς, μας διαφεύγει πως η ελεύθερη ανθρώπινη συνείδηση έχει αναρίθμητες δυνατότητες προσαρμοστικότητας και δε γνωρίζει περιορισμούς. Χάρη σ’ αυτό, άλλωστε, εξασφαλίζεται η εσωτερική μας σταθερότητα. Γινόμαστε έρμαια της εξαρτημένης σκέψης που είναι σκληρή σαν πέτρα, αμετάκλητη, και σφυρηλατείται από την προσκόλληση μας σε καταστάσεις, πεποιθήσεις, αναμνήσεις. Χρειάζεται, ωστόσο, να μπορούμε να απαγκιστρωνόμαστε από τα αγκάθια της μνήμης και να σπάμε τα δεσμά των εξαρτημένων σκέψεων, σαν να πρωτοαντικρίζουμε τον κόσμο, όπως όταν ήρθαμε ως νεογνά σ’ αυτόν. Μόνο τότε θα καταφέρουμε να δημιουργήσουμε έναν νέο κόσμο μέσα στο παρόν μας.

Ας αγκαλιάσουμε το άγνωστο, λοιπόν, κάνοντάς το φίλο μας… Ας το αναδομήσουμε στο μυαλό μας και ας μην το φανταζόμαστε σαν κάτι φοβερό και τρομερό…σαν εκείνο το «τέρας» που κρυβόταν στη ντουλάπα μας, όταν ήμασταν παιδιά… Εξάλλου, ποιός μπορεί να προεξοφλήσει αν είναι όντως τρομακτικό; Ας το φανταστούμε σαν κάτι ωφέλιμο που θα μας βοηθήσει να αποκομίσουμε καινούργιες εμπειρίες και θα μας κάνει σοφότερους… Έτσι, σκέφτονταν φαίνεται και οι πρόγονοί μας, οι μεγάλοι εξερευνητές, οι επιστήμονες, που εξοβέλισαν τους φόβους τους για το άγνωστο… Δεν αρκέστηκαν στη βεβαιότητα του παρόντος… Φανταστείτε, να γινόταν το αντίθετο, θα ζούσαμε ακόμα στις σπηλιές… 

Τελικά, εκεί, στην αντίπερα όχθη του φόβου μας βρίσκεται το μεγάλωμά και η εξέλιξή μας. 

https://www.e-psychology.gr/selfhelp/2060
Aρθρογραφος: Χατζηστρατή Μάγδα

----------


## orestiss

*Μάθε να αλλάζεις
*

Πολλές φορές στη ζωή μας αντιμετωπίζουμε προβλήματα και καταστάσεις, στα οποία δεν μπορούμε να ανταπεξέλθουμε με τις ήδη υπάρχουσες αντιλήψεις, ικανότητες και χαρακτηριστικά που έχουμε. Η ανάγκη για αλλαγή είναι επιτακτική για την εξέλιξη και την ψυχική ισορροπία του ατόμου. 

Πόσο εύκολο,όμως είναι να αλλάξει κάποιος, να αφήσει πίσω τα γνώριμα μονοπάτια που έχει συνηθίσει να περπατάει, να αλλάξει τις συνήθειές του, να κοιτάξει μπροστά με άλλη οπτική γωνία? Πoλλοί θα υποστηρίξουν πως η αλλαγή είναι μία επώδυνη κατάσταση και δεν θα την τολμήσουν ποτέ. Θα κάτσουν βρεγμένοι στα δικά τους λασπωμένα νερά, χωρίς να μάθουν να εξερευνούν καινούριους βυθούς. Το οικείο, το γνώριμο είναι αυτό που επιθυμούμε αντιθέτως με το άγνωστο, το μακρινό που φοβόμαστε. 

Και εγώ συνεχίζω να υποστηρίζω ‘’Αν δεν σου αρέσει εκεί που βρίσκεσαι, μετακινήσου. Δεν είσαι δέντρο!’’ Τα ψυχικά προβλήματα, τα αδιέξοδα και η κρίση της καθημερινότητας επέρχεται σε όλους μας κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή μας. Το θέμα είναι να βρίσκουμε εναλλακτικούς τρόπους να αντιμετωπίζουμε όλα αυτά. Η αλλαγή ως έννοια είναι δυναμική και κουβαλάει πάνω της ένα θετικό, αισιόδοξο μήνυμα! Με τον ίδιο τρόπο, θετικά και με αισιοδοξία θα πρέπει να ξεκινάει κάποιος και την διαδικασία αλλαγής του. Άλλωστε τα πιο υπέροχα πράγματα συμβαίνουν μόνο όταν μετακινούμαστε από το ‘’ασφαλές’’ μέρος που έχουμε μάθει να στεκόμαστε. 

Ένα πρώτο βήμα για αλλαγή είναι η μείωση των αρνητικών σκέψεων. Όταν αλλάζει ο τρόπος σκέψης μας, αλλάζει και η συμπεριφορά μας. Ξεκινήστε από τα πολύ μικρά πράγματα και φτάστε σιγά σιγά στα μεγάλα. Μία αλλαγή στην καθημερινότητά σας όπως το να κόψουμε το τσιγάρο και να ξεκινήσουμε γυμναστική, θα επιφέρει τόσο σωματικές όσο και ψυχικές αλλαγές! Σιγα σιγά με τέτοια μικρά αλλά σταθερά βήματα πετυχαίνονται οι μεγάλες αλλαγές. Η ζωή είναι πολύ μικρή. Πρέπει να γευόμαστε το άγνωστο! 

Κάθε μέρα είναι μια ευκαιρία για αλλαγή στην ζωή μας! Η αλλαγή απαιτεί πραγματική θέληση. Μόνο με αληθινή θέληση και πίστη στον εαυτό μας μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε. Οι πιο ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι είναι αυτοί που τολμούν να αλλάζουν. Είναι αυτοί που δεν κολλάνε σε μία αλήθεια, αλλά αντικαθιστούν και προσθέτουν στη ζωή τους ΄΄μαγικά και’’, που ανοίγουν τον δρόμο για μία δημιουργική, προσωπική και συλλογική ανέλιξη. Τόλμησε να πάρεις ρίσκο, να κάνεις κάτι που δεν έκανες ποτέ, να σκέφτεσαι με την καρδιά, να είσαι ανεξάρτητος χωρίς να ακούς κανέναν. Μην σταματήσεις να ονειρέυεσαι και μην απογοητευτείς αν δεν έχεις μεγάλες αλλαγές από την αρχή. 

Να θυμάσαι πώς σημασία δεν έχει να γίνεις ο καλύτερος από όλους, αλλά καλύτερος από ότι ήσουν χθες. Για να αλλάξουν οι άνθρωποι και να σου φέρονται με τρυφερότητα, πρέπει πρώτα να φερθείς με τρυφερότητα εσύ στον εαυτό σου. Μάθε να αλλάζεις! Μάθε να κοιτάς μπροστά με χαμόγελο και να βλέπεις παντού μόνο ουράνια τόξα. Μην δέχεσαι την καταιγίδα στην ζωή σου ως μόνιμο καιρικό φαίνομενο!

http://mybestlife.gr/blog/02-mathe-n...-coaching.html

----------


## orestiss

Αυτοβοήθεια για την κατάθλιψη

Παραθέτουμε κάποιες τεχνικές που θα σας βοηθήσουν να νιώσετε πιο θετικοί, γαλήνιοι και χαρούμενοι.

Δώστε έμφαση στην αυτο-αγάπη.
Μερικοί τρόποι για να το κάνετε αυτό είναι: να είστε υπομονετικοί και συμπονετικοί με τον εαυτό σας, να παρατήσετε τα τελειομανή πρότυπα, να υπενθυμίζετε στον εαυτό σας όλα τα υπέροχα χαρακτηριστικά και ταλέντα σας και να δίνετε στον εαυτό σας έπαινο και ενθάρρυνση.

Μπορείτε να κάνετε διαλογισμό αυτο-αγάπης, που είναι ιδιαίτερα ανακουφιστικό και αναζωογονητικό. Μιλήστε στον εαυτό σας όπως θα μιλούσατε σε κάποιον άλλο που θέλετε να του εκφράσετε την αγάπη σας. Είναι υπέροχο να δίνετε στον αυτό σας αυτό που θέλετε και χρειάζεστε.

Ακούστε το εσωτερικό σας παιδί, χωρίς αντίσταση.
Αφήστε το εσωτερικό σας παιδί να νιώσει και να εκφράσει αυτό που βιώνει και να θρηνήσει όταν το χρειάζεται. Υπενθυμίστε του ότι είστε πάντα εκεί για να το ακούσετε και να το αγαπήσετε.

Όταν το εσωτερικό σας παιδί νιώθει θυμό, επικυρώστε το συναίσθημα του και καθησυχάστε το. Υπενθυμίστε του ότι αξίζει να έχει καλές σχέσεις με υγιή όρια.

Παρατηρήστε πώς νιώθετε στο σώμα σας όταν είστε αναστατωμένοι.
Καθώς παρατηρείτε τις δυσάρεστες αισθήσεις σας, δώστε τους όνομα. Για παράδειγμα, «νιώθω βάρος στο στήθος μου», «νιώθω σαν να θέλω να κλάψω», «τα χέρια μου είναι ζεστά», «το κεφάλι μου σφίγγεται», «πονάει το στομάχι μου», «οι μύες μου είναι σφιγμένοι».

Καθώς επιτρέπετε στις αισθήσεις σας να υπάρχουν, θα παρατηρήσετε ότι αρχίζουν να διαλύονται από μόνες τους.

Όταν κάνετε αυτή την άσκηση, μπορείτε επίσης να παρατηρήσετε τις σκέψεις που προκαλούν τις δυσάρεστες αισθήσεις. Παρά τις δυσάρεστες αισθήσεις σας, μπορείτε κάνετε μια θετική σκέψη και θα διαπιστώσετε ότι θα νιώσετε καλύτερα. Για παράδειγμα, μπορείτε να πείτε στον εαυτό σας, «Παρ ‘όλες αυτές τις δυσάρεστες αισθήσεις, ξέρω ότι τα πράγματα μπορούν να γίνουν όπως τα θέλω.»

Ζητήστε από κάποιον άλλο αυτό που χρειάζεστε.
Παραδείγματα από πράγματα που μπορείτε να ζητήσετε: ένα μασάζ, μια χάρη, κάποιον να σας ακούσει ή να σας βοηθήσει να λύσετε ένα πρόβλημα, ένα ραντεβού με τον σύντροφό σας ή ένα φίλο ή μέλος της οικογένειας.

Κάντε ευχάριστες δραστηριότητες για να μπορέσετε να εστιάσετε στο παρόν.
Μπορείτε να κάνετε διαλογισμό, να περάσετε χρόνο με ένα φίλο ή μέλος της οικογένειας, να διαβάσετε, να κάνετε ένα χόμπι που σας αρέσει, να ακούσετε μουσική, να κάνετε ένα ζεστό μπάνιο, να παρακολουθήσετε την αγαπημένη σας τηλεοπτική εκπομπή ή μια ταινία, ή να προσφέρετε στον εαυτό σας κάτι που θέλετε.

Ο χρόνος που περνούμε στη φύση μας βοηθάει να γειωθούμε στην παρούσα στιγμή. Μας δίνει μια ανεξήγητη γαλήνη και χαρά που μας αναζωογονεί. Επιδιώξτε να πάτε μια βόλτα στο δάσος ή στη θάλασσα, να αγναντέψετε ένα ωραίο φυσικό τοπίο κοκ.

Συγκεντρωθείτε στη σκέψη ότι «όλα είναι δυνατά.»
Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρετε πώς θα πραγματοποιηθούν οι επιθυμίες σας. Απλά χαλαρώστε, γνωρίζοντας ότι υπάρχουν δυνατότητες που θα ξεδιπλωθούν. Για παράδειγμα, υπενθυμίστε στον εαυτό σας ότι είναι δυνατό να νιώσετε καλά σωματικά και συναισθηματικά, να έχετε πληρότητα και ευημερία, να έχετε αγάπη, χαρά και γαλήνη στη ζωή αας.

Χρησιμοποιήστε έναν οραματισμό για να απελευθερώσετε τις οδυνηρές σκέψεις σας.
Στη φαντασία σας, τοποθετήστε τις αρνητικές σκέψεις πάνω σε φύλλα και παρακολουθήστε τα να πλέουν ήρεμα μακριά ή τοποθετήστε τις πάνω στα βαγόνια μια εμπορικής αμαξοστοιχίας και παρακολουθήστε τα να απομακρύνονται.

Αυτές οι ασκήσεις βοηθούν να πάρουμε απόσταση απ’ ότι μας απασχολεί και να νιώσουμε ελαφρύτεροι.

Εξασκήστε την ευγνωμοσύνη σας για τις καλές εποχές.

Παρατηρήστε πως είναι όταν δεν έχετε κατάθλιψη. Παραμείνετε απόλυτα παρόντες σε αυτές τις στιγμές και εκτιμήστε τις. Παρατηρήστε πως νιώθετε στο σώμα σας όταν δεν έχετε κατάθλιψη.

Αποκτώντας επίγνωση των στιγμών που νιώθετε καλά, όταν έρθει ξανά η κατάθλιψη θα ξέρετε ότι δεν είστε πάντα έτσι. Μπορείτε να αναγνωρίσετε ότι «και αυτό θα περάσει».

Γίνετε δημιουργικοί.

Μερικές φορές αυτό που χρειάζεται για να βγούμε από το λάκκο της κατάθλιψης είναι να είναι γίνουμε δημιουργικοί. Μπορεί να έχετε κατάθλιψη επειδή δεν ολοκληρώνετε σημαντικά πράγματα ή μπορεί να είστε σε κατάθλιψη και ως εκ τούτου δεν ολοκληρώνετε σημαντικά πράγματα. Και στις δύο αυτές περιπτώσεις, η δημιουργικότητα μπορεί να σας κάνει να νιώσετε καλά με τον εαυτό σας και να ανεβάσει τη διάθεσή σας.

Όταν νιώθετε κατάθλιψη, πιθανότατα δεν έχετε διάθεση να κάνετε τίποτα. Μπορείτε ωστόσο να πείτε στον εαυτό σας, «Παρά το πώς νιώθω στο σώμα μου και αυτές τις ενοχλητικές σκέψεις, θα πλύνω έτσι κι αλλιώς τα πιάτα μου (ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη δραστηριότητα).» Μόλις κάνετε ένα πράγμα μάλλον θα νιώσετε μια αίσθηση ολοκλήρωσης που συνήθως αποτελεί κίνητρο για να κάνετε κι άλλα πράγματα.

Κάντε χώρο μέσα σας για την αγάπη.

Επιδιώξτε να έχετε επαφή με θετικούς και αξιαγάπητους ανθρώπους και υγιείς σχέσεις. Υπενθυμίστε στον εαυτό σας ότι αξίζετε να έχετε καλές σχέσεις που είναι θρεπτικές για σας. Ίσως να θέλετε περισσότερο χώρο σε ορισμένες σχέσεις και να αφήσετε κάποιες σχέσεις που δεν σας ταιριάζουν.

Υπενθυμίστε στον εαυτό σας ότι οι άλλοι σας αγαπούν, ακόμη και αν δεν το δείχνουν με τον τρόπο που θέλετε. Σκεφτείτε ότι κάνουν το καλύτερο που μπορούν και ότι αν δεν αγαπούν τον εαυτό τους, τότε δε θα ξέρουν και πώς να αγαπήσουν εσάς.

Χρησιμοποιήστε αυτές τις τεχνικές τακτικά και σε σταθερή βάση, ώστε να ξεπερνάτε τις δύσκολες περιόδους πιο γρήγορα.

Θυμηθείτε ότι το λουλούδι που φροντίζουμε, ανθίζει.

https://www.e-psychology.gr/depressi...tathlipsi.html

Aρθρογραφος Παναγιώτα Κυπραίου

----------


## wstyron

> Αυτοβοήθεια για την κατάθλιψη
> 
> Παραθέτουμε κάποιες τεχνικές που θα σας βοηθήσουν να νιώσετε πιο θετικοί, γαλήνιοι και χαρούμενοι.
> 
> Δώστε έμφαση στην αυτο-αγάπη.
> Μερικοί τρόποι για να το κάνετε αυτό είναι: να είστε υπομονετικοί και συμπονετικοί με τον εαυτό σας, να παρατήσετε τα τελειομανή πρότυπα, να υπενθυμίζετε στον εαυτό σας όλα τα υπέροχα χαρακτηριστικά και ταλέντα σας και να δίνετε στον εαυτό σας έπαινο και ενθάρρυνση.
> 
> Μπορείτε να κάνετε διαλογισμό αυτο-αγάπης, που είναι ιδιαίτερα ανακουφιστικό και αναζωογονητικό. Μιλήστε στον εαυτό σας όπως θα μιλούσατε σε κάποιον άλλο που θέλετε να του εκφράσετε την αγάπη σας. Είναι υπέροχο να δίνετε στον αυτό σας αυτό που θέλετε και χρειάζεστε.
> 
> ...


Ωραια λογιαμα δεν βοηθανε παντα

----------


## orestiss

http://www.boro.gr/27648/10-syxnes-k...olh-th-zwh-mas 


*10 συχνές καθημερινές σκέψεις που σαμποτάρουν όλη τη ζωή μας
*

Γνωστικές Διαστρεβλώσεις:
Aν και είστε πεπεισμένοι για την ορθότητά τους, οι περισσότερες αρνητικές σκέψεις που σας κάνουν να αισθάνεστε άσχημα είναι ψευδείς και μη-ρεαλιστικές. Για παράδειγμα : Μετά την διάλυση μιας ερωτικής σχέσης ή ένα διαζύγιο σκέφτεστε, "Εγώ φταίω για όλα. Τελικά δεν γίνεται να με αγαπήσει κανένας. Ποτέ δεν θα κάνω στενή σχέση με άλλον άνθρωπο". Νιώθετε τόσο ταραγμένος που όλα αυτά σας φαίνονται απολύτως αληθινά, και πιστεύετε ότι η ζωή σας έχει τελειώσει. Μετά από κάποιους μήνες αρχίζετε και βγαίνετε με κάποια γυναίκα και αρχίζετε και αισθάνεστε ότι είστε και πάλι κοντά με έναν άνθρωπο. Ξαφνικά αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι τελικά μπορείτε να γίνετε αγαπητός, ότι δεν είσαστε ολοκληρωτικά υπεύθυνος για την διάλυση της προηγούμενης σχέσης σας. Αναρωτιέστε πώς στο καλό είχατε πιστέψει όλα εκείνα με τα οποία φορτώνατε τον εαυτό σας. Εκείνη όμως την περίοδο, οι αρνητικές αυτές σκέψεις σας φαίνονταν απολύτως έγκυρες και ορθές.
Κείμενο D. Burns - Απόδοση στα Ελληνικά Πέτρος Σκαπινάκης, Επίκουρος Καθηγητής στο Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων
Αυτό, είναι ένα από τα παράξενα που συμβαίνουν με την άσχημη διάθεση - συχνά ξεγελάμε τον εαυτό μας και ζούμε μέσα στη μιζέρια δεχόμενοι πράγματα που απλώς δεν είναι αληθινά. Και το παράδοξο είναι ότι συνήθως δεν έχουμε την παραμικρή υποψία ότι μπορεί να εξαπατηθήκαμε από την ίδια μας τη μιζέρια και την αυτοκριτική.
Στον παρακάτω πίνακα περιγράφονται τα δέκα είδη στρεβλωμένων σκέψεων που οδηγούν σε αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Μελετήστε αυτό τον κατάλογο προσεκτικά, διότι συχνά θα αναφέρεστε σ' αυτόν κατά την διάρκεια των πρακτικών ασκήσεων που θα κάνετε εσείς ο ίδιος. Ο κατάλογος αυτός άλλαξε την ζωή πολλών ανθρώπων.
1. Διπολική Σκέψη ("'Ολα ή τίποτα" ή "άσπρο - μαύρο") Σκεφτεστε απόλυτα, σαν να υπάρχει μόνο το άσπρο και το μαύρο. Εάν κάτι δεν είναι τέλειο το θεωρείτε σαν πλήρη αποτυχία. Π.χ., όταν μια γυναίκα που έκανε δίαιτα έφαγε ένα κουταλάκι παγωτό, σκέφτηκε "Κατάστρεψα την δίαιτά μου τελείως". Η σκέψη αυτή την τάραξε τόσο πολύ που έφαγε ολόκληρο το μπωλ!
2. Υπεργενίκευση: Ένα μεμονωμένο αρνητικό γεγονός, όπως η απόρριψη από τον ερωτικό σύντροφο ή μια δυσκολία στη δουλειά, ερμηνεύεται σαν μια ατέλειωτη αλυσίδα πολλών αρνητικών γεγονότων, χρησιμοποιώντας λέξεις όπως "πάντοτε" ή "ποτέ" όταν σκέφτεστε γι' αυτό. Ένας καταθλιπτικός πωλητής ενοχλήθηκε τρομερά όταν είδε μια κουτσουλιά πάνω στο παρμπρίζ του αυτοκινήτου του. Σκέφτηκε, "Τι άτυχος που είμαι! Τα πουλιά λερώνουν πάντα το δικό μου αυτοκίνητο!".
3. Νοητικό Φίλτρο: Ξεχωρίζετε μια μοναδική αρνητική λεπτομέρεια και επικεντρώνεστε σε αυτήν αποκλειστικά, έτσι ώστε η άποψή σας για την πραγματικότητα να "χρωματίζεται" ανάλογα, όπως χρωματίζει ένα ποτήρι με νερό μια σταγόνα μελάνης. Παράδειγμα : Κάνετε μια παρουσίαση σε συναδέλφους σας στη δουλειά και δέχεστε πολλά θετικά σχόλια απ� αυτούς για την δουλειά σας. Ένας όμως από αυτούς λέει κάτι που είναι σχετικά επικριτικό, και εσείς απασχολείστε συνεχώς με την αντίδρασή του για μέρες, αγνοώντας όλα τα θετικά σχόλια που εισπράξατε.
4. Παραγνώριση Θετικών: Αγνοείτε τις θετικές εμπειρίες επιμένοντας ότι αυτές "δεν μετράνε". Όταν κάνετε μια καλή δουλειά μπορεί να σκέφτεστε ότι δεν ήταν και τόσο καλή ή ότι ο οποιοσδήποτε θα μπορούσε να την είχε κάνει. Η παραγνώριση (υποτίμηση) των θετικών σας "κλέβει" την χαρά της ζωής και σας κάνει να νιώθετε ότι είστε ανεπαρκής και ότι δεν έχετε τις ανταμοιβές που θα έπρεπε.
5. Αυθαίρετα Συμπεράσματα: Βγάζετε συμπεράσματα αρνητικά, χωρίς όμως να υπάρχουν ενδείξεις που να υποστηρίζουν αυτό το συμπέρασμα. Διακρίνονται δύο είδη τέτοιας σκέψης :
α) "Διάβασμα" της σκέψης των άλλων : Χωρίς να ελέγξετε αν είναι έτσι, συμπεραίνετε αυθαίρετα ότι κάποιος αντιδρά αρνητικά σε σας.
β) Πρόβλεψη του μέλλοντος : Προβλέπετε ότι τα πράγματα θα πάρουν αρνητική τροπή για σας στο μέλλον. Π.χ., πριν από τις εξετάσεις μπορεί να λέτε, "Να πάρει η οργή! Όπως πάω σίγουρα θα αποτύχω". Ένας καταθλιπτικός μπορεί να λέει, "Ποτέ δεν θα γίνω καλά".
6. Μεγαλοποίηση ή Ελαχιστοποίηση: Μεγενθύνετε τη σπουδαιότητα των προβλημάτων σας, ή ελαχιστοποιείτε τη σημασία των θετικών εμπειριών σας. Π.χ., δεν προλαβαίνετε το χρονικό όριο για την παράδοση μιας εργασίας σας και λέτε, "Αυτή είναι η καταστροφή μου".
7. Συναισθηματική Συλλογιστική: Δέχεστε ότι τα αρνητικά συναίσθήματα που νιώθετε αντανακλούν την πραγματικότητα - αφού νιώθετε έτσι, άρα έτσι θα είναι. Π.χ., "Νιώθω αποτυχημένος. Πράγματι πρέπει να είμαι πολύ αποτυχημένος" ή "Νιώθω φοβερά ανήσυχος που θα πετάξω. Οι πτήσεις με αεροπλάνο πρέπει να είναι πολύ επικίνδυνες" ή "Νιώθω πολύ θυμωμένος. Πρέπει πράγματι να μου φέρθηκε πολύ άσχημα" ή "Νιώθω πολύ κατώτερος. Τελικά, μάλλον είμαι δεύτερης κατηγορίας άνθρωπος".
8. Πρέπει: Λέτε στον εαυτό σας ότι τα πράγματα θα έπρεπε να συμβούν όπως τα περιμένατε ή τα ελπίζατε. Ένας ταλαντούχος πιανίστας, αφού έπαιξε ένα πολύ δύσκολο κομμάτι σκέφτηκε, "Δεν θά έπρεπε να είχα κάνει τόσα πολλά λάθη". Αυτό τον έκανε να απογοητευτεί τόσο πολύ που εγκατέλειψε την εξάσκησή του για πολλές ημέρες. Οι φράσεις "πρέπει", "οφείλω", "έτσι είναι το σωστό" κ.λπ. έχουν όλες το ίδιο αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα. Οι φράσεις αυτές όταν κατευθύνονται προς εσάς τον ίδιο οδηγούν σ εαισθήματα ενοχής και απογοήτευσης. Όταν κατευθύνονται προς τους άλλους ή τον κόσμο γενικά, συνήθως οδηγούν σε αισθήματα θυμού και απογοήτευσης : "Δεν θά έπρεπε να ήταν τόσο πεισματάρης και εχθρικός".
Πολλοί άνθρωποι προσπαθούν να κινητοποιήσουν τους εαυτούς τους με φράσεις τύπου "πρέπει" - "δεν πρέπει", σα να είναι κάποιοι παράνομοι που πρέπει πρώτα να τιμωρηθούν πριν κάνουν κάτι. "Δεν έπρεπε να φάω αυτό το γλυκό". Αυτό συνήθως δεν λειτουργεί διότι όλα αυτά τα πρέπει σας κάνουν να επαναστατείτε και σας προκαλούν την τάση να κάνετε ακριβώς το αντίθετο.
9. Λανθασμένος Χαρακτηρισμός: Αυτή αποτελεί μια ακραία μορφή της διπολικής σκέψης.Αντί να πείτε "Έκανα ένα λάθος", χαρακτηρίζετε αρνητικά ολόκληρο τον εαυτό σας λέγοντας, "Είμαι αποτυχημένος". Μπορεί επίσης να χαρακτηρίσετε τον εαυτό σας "ανόητο", "ηλίθιο" ή "μια σκέτη αποτυχία". Ο χαρακτηρισμός είναι εντελώς παράλογος, διότι ο εαυτός σας δεν ταυτίζεται με τα πράγματα που κάνετε. Ανθρώπινες υπάρξεις υπάρχουν, αλλά "ανόητοι", "αποτυχημένοι" ή "ηλίθιοι" δεν υπάρχουν. Αυτοί οι χαρακτηρισμοί είναι άχρηστες αφαιρέσεις που οδηγούν σε θυμό, άγχος, απογοήτευση και χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση.
Μπορεί επίσης να χαρακτηρίζετε άλλους ανθρώπους.Όταν κάποιος κάνει κάτι με το οποίο δεν συμφωνείτε μπορεί να σκέφτεστε, "Αυτός είναι βλάκας". Με αυτόν τον τρόπο νιώθετε ότι το πρόβλημα με τον άλλον είναι στον "χαρακτήρα" του αντί να θεωρείτε ότι είναι στον τρόπο που σκέφτεται ή συμπεριφέρεται. Τον βλέπετε σαν ολοκληρωτικά κακό. Αυτό σας κάνει να αισθάνεστε εχθρότητα και να πιστεύετε ότι είναι αδύνατο να βρείτε τρόπους επικοινωνίας και να βελτιώσετε την κατάσταση.
10. Προσωποποίηση ή Εκτόξευση Kατηγοριών: Η προσωποποίηση συμβαίνει όταν θεωρείτε τον εαυτό σας αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνο για την έκβαση ενός - αρνητικού συνήθως - γεγονότος, το οποίο όμως δεν εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από εσάς. Όταν μια μητέρα πήρε τον κακό έλεγχο του παιδιού της από το σχολείο είπε : "Αυτό αποδεικνύει πόσο κακή μητέρα είμαι" αντί να καθήσει να σκεφτεί τις αιτίες του προβλήματος και να βοηθήσει έτσι πραγματικά το παιδί της. Μιά άλλη γυναίκα όταν την χτύπησε ο σύζυγός της είπε : "Δεν θα με χτύπαγε αν ήμουν καλύτερη στο κρεβάτι". Η προσωποποίηση οδηγεί σε αισθήματα ενοχής, ντροπής, και ανεπάρκειας.
Κάποιοι άνθρωποι κάνουν το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Κατηγορούν τους άλλους ή τις καταστάσεις για τα προβλήματά τους, και παραβλέπουν αιτίες που μπορεί να συνεισφέρουν σε αυτά. Π.χ., "Ο λόγος που ο γάμος μου δεν πάει καλά οφείλεται στο ότι ο σύζυγός μου είναι τόσο παράλογος". Οι κατηγορίες αυτές ποτέ δεν αποδίδουν διότι συνήθως οι άλλοι θα απορρίψουν τις κατηγορίες και θα αμυνθούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

----------

